# Low.Life.Society



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking for the best dubs on bags. IM me for info








It'll be a secret until the time is right







Only a select few will be chosen


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

how long do we have untill "the time is right?" because id like to but my hair ride is going on next weekend. car for reference.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (uberdork)*

IM sent







Car looks great man! Will look phenomenal bagged http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

hhhmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (dashrendar)*

chicka chicka yeeaaa mclovin


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

thank you sir but for some reason i dont get IM's...







email may be easier. [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (uberdork)*








Will get back to you guys tonight after work


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

its interesting that you want to start an "exclusive" club and have society in it's name.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (fastmaxxcooper)*

I think my car is pretty sweet. You know what it looks like.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (fastmaxxcooper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastmaxxcooper* »_its interesting that you want to start an "exclusive" club and have society in it's name. 

Gotta start somewhere with a core group


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I think my car is pretty sweet. You know what it looks like.









IM sent


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

woop woop! 








hopefully i can achieve this stance! 
current stance:










_Modified by xxp0werrangersxx at 6:28 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (xxp0werrangersxx)*

do i get stickers? i love stickers


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_do i get stickers? i love stickers


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Florida Flow)*

I want stickers....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_how long do we have untill "the time is right?" because id like to but my hair ride is going on next weekend. car for reference.









Ryan first off...what's hair ride? lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society ([email protected])*

i'd like a crocheted mirror cap cover with the logo, danke


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society ([email protected])*


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Ryan first off...what's hair ride? lol

\
hey kevin...thats andrew, ryan is the TT....and hair ride...pshhh lingo man u needa get with the times!!


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*

yeaaa....but I did take the picture


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (uBr-HOSEN)*

i'm in


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (ElevatedGaze)*

I knew you'd come through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







We have a SICK line-up started. Waiting to hear back from a few people and this will be rolling


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Florida Flow)*

IM sent Florida


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

looks like a good mix of cars too.
20th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
R32. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
mk5 GTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
mk4 Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
4 door Golf 1.8T















Audi A4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what else so far?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (dashrendar)*

A few MKIV GTI's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MKIV GLI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and waiting on a few more responses from IM"s sent







Hopefully we can pull a MKV rabbitt into the mix


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

once I get the TT finished Im down


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (uBr-HOSEN)*

im probly not selling my car.
An all bagged Dub club sounds pretty sweet.
Check my sig, let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I'd possibly be down. Whats the game plan for this anyway?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

IM sent to all 3 of you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


----------



## VeeAhh6 (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

there used to be a mini truckin crew called Low Life Society... i don't think they're around anymore...good idea regardless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*

UbrGubr- IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

i found a pretty cool font today


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

moacur IM sent


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

All I have to say is





















x a bazillion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

this is gonna be ill....good idea!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Alrighty everyone- We are going to get this thing rolling full steam ahead.. xxp0werrangersxx has come up with the first design for Low.Life.Society that we are going to use. 
To get this started I am going have gunmetal polos and some sticker packs made for everyone that said they wanted to be involved and maybe a few other goodies. The only thing that I will ask for in return is $5.00 for shipping when everything is done and ready to ship out. So everyone that I list on this thread please IM me with what size shirt you would like to recieve. If you are not on the list and are supposed to be. IM me and I will get that fixed right away. If I sent you a IM and you have not gotten back to me please do and you will be added to the list also.
Here is the first design
















I need shirt sizes form all of you on this list.
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt
KraCKeD-GTI
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]lgen 
Mr Schmidt
We are in the planning stages of what we would like to have happen with this group. There is only so much we can do yearly with everyone being scattered across the country.
I think alot of us have ties at Eurotuner so I am thinking that it would be sweet to get a small feature for the "club" when we can all get together at some point maybe at say H2o or something. I will talk to Greg about this and try and get something set in stone once things are moving along. 
I also think it might be kinda fun to rent a booth at H2o and display our cars together. I've been asked by a few of my sponsors to show in their booths this year but I think it would be fun to have our own booth and show our cars together and just kick it. I will look into this and see what kind of an expense we are looking at to do this.
Anyways, Hope you all like the shirts and goodies. I thought that would be a small way of getting this started and having our name on things to represent around the country. Let me know if any of you guys have any ideas for things that you would like to have happen or would like to see done


























_Modified by moacur at 12:09 PM 1-20-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Wow, I want to get down with this when my A6 avant is ready this spring, hope you`ll have room for a REAL european guy


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re:  (Mr Schmidt)*

things look good so far, i like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Wow, I want to get down with this when my A6 avant is ready this spring, hope you`ll have room for a REAL european guy









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Sweet, put me up for sticker packs, shirts and whatever you come up with, I`ll be reppin this club HARD here in europe


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

That logo is sick!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_That logo is sick!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Sweet, put me up for sticker packs, shirts and whatever you come up with, I`ll be reppin this club HARD here in europe









Count yourself in







We could use some exposure across the pond


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_That logo is sick!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No doubt







Hence the





















x a bazillion post


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Count yourself in







We could use some exposure across the pond









GREAT














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_That logo is sick!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

The design looks pretty good. Big Ups!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i like the logo very bad







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is it possible for me to join a shirt like that!??! As you see i`m living in deutschland


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

IM sent bast-FSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

gettin global


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElevatedGaze* »_gettin global









Lowlife worldwide


----------



## EzsundZ (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

All hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*

Why not try and span the globe right


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Keepin an eye on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


here u go jeff


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Logo is sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Logo is sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will def. agree with that


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElevatedGaze* »_gettin global
















indeed

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_IM sent bast-FSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thx, just replied


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

get this going right and we may be willing to cut some deals on wheels for club members http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_get this going right and we may be willing to cut some deals on wheels for club members http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

imna need some new wheels....asap!! hahaha


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_get this going right and we may be willing to cut some deals on wheels for club members http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh if u had 18s


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Oh if u had 18s










hit me up with the sizes you're looking for and i'll see what i can do


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If you get 18" Teddy Bears, I will hunt you down and eat your first born child Santi!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_If you get 18" Teddy Bears, I will hunt you down and eat your first born child Santi!


















those are not available, no matter how nice you ask.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

l to the ame
daisy's?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_those are not available, no matter how nice you ask.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









Why can I totally picture you at WW this year in your LLS polo shirt with the collar popped and some super gay looking sunglasses?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

I don't pop my collars. My shirts get an erection when they touch my body.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I don't pop my collars. My shirts get an erection when they touch my body.

HAHAHAHAHAHA WOW. Only you would think to say something like that D.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*

i'd do daisys for a tivadar


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I don't pop my collars. My shirts get an erection when they touch my body.








ROFL


_Modified by UbrGubr at 2:55 PM 1-22-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I don't pop my collars. My shirts get an erection when they touch my body.


seriously lol


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i'd do daisys for a tivadar









lol, you don't even wanna touch modeling out that teddy do you


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

deamnn jason those wheels are sick! 
i like the p design cutout thing a ma bob


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_hit me up with the sizes you're looking for and i'll see what i can do









i did.. and u said they weren't gonna be available.. this was also like a month and a half ago..








i'm gonna wait for a lil' while and finish a few things for the car before i plan on custom wheels.









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_If you get 18" Teddy Bears, I will hunt you down and eat your first born child Santi!

















Damn it. Who told you.




























it was proly Travy... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I don't pop my collars. My shirts get an erection when they touch my body.

LMAO


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I don't pop my collars. My shirts get an erection when they touch my body.

Hahahaha, sounds like something out of a snoop album.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
thanks









What`s the font that you used for the logo? looks HAWT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Flood protection is enabled on this site. You are only allowed to post every 40 seconds. Try again in 12 seconds.
birth of a hero


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_








lol, you don't even wanna touch modeling out that teddy do you










who says i havent started it








IF they ever come to fruition, theyre mine.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
IF they ever come to fruition, theyre mine.









And MINE when he decides to sell them!
Yup, I just called DIBS suckas.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

mine is in for paint and body... no more allowed in?


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

Paul should be in by default.


----------



## team haymaker (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: (Supplicium)*

these cars look great on air. and the logo looks great.
as for the minitruckin club lowlife, they are still around, make great videos too. im a minitrucker with a vw, looking to put air on the vw aswell since its slow it might as well be low, and i mean MY car is slow, not anyone elses


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
here u go jeff

Ah, the magical powers of akoehler and xxp0werrangersxx photoshoppage in one picture








And oh yeah, IM sent










_Modified by akoehler at 12:12 AM 1-28-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (akoehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_
Ah, the magical powers of akoehler and xxp0werrangersxx photoshoppage in one picture








And oh yeah, IM sent









_Modified by akoehler at 12:12 AM 1-28-2008_


haha yess!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_mine is in for paint and body... no more allowed in?









IM sent


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
IM sent 

i dont think his IM's work.. he goes on vortex on his wii


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

as long as im aware of them i can open them manually


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

yea mine dont pop up either, hate that crap......stupid safari


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

firefox ftw!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3619253
build thread with more info. . .car should be done in mid to end Feb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

p-slots. . . 18s available? 19s?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

19's now but certain 18's if you're feeling frisky


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

available width?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

another mk4 shaved, pulled fenders and air. dang they are multiplying... 
have u picked a color yet EMO?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

you mean "dang, havent they been doing this in europe for the past 5 years"


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you mean "dang, havent they been doing this in europe for the past 5 years"
















i was talknig states side only.. but sure... Its so hard to do something unique on mk4s...


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi it will be the original tropic orange, with BMP roof. B-pillars and mirros. . . .Tropic orange also has pearl in it so it should match up nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 11:25 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_Santi it will be the original tropic orqange, with BMP roof. B-pillars and mirros. . . .Tropic orange also has pearl in it so it should match up nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats gonna be sexy!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_Santi it will be the original tropic orange, with BMP roof. B-pillars and mirros. . . .Tropic orange also has pearl in it so it should match up nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


that'd look hot.. If your gonna have tint then do the B-pillars, no tint no black pillars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Woop woop, Pw3nd.







so lets post a pictar. 










_Modified by Santi at 9:57 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

havent decided 100% on tint or not, possably mercedes blue, possably none. im just worried about not having tint for safety reasons.btw no buyers on your wheels yet?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Sick Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I sure hope a GTI can pull off those wheels like you have


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

No kidding. You really pulled off the look!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_havent decided 100% on tint or not, possably mercedes blue, possably none. im just worried about not having tint for safety reasons.btw no buyers on your wheels yet?

i'm trying to get some of that benz tint done too. it looks too sexy. they have been sold for a week.









_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sick Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I sure hope a GTI can pull off those wheels like you have
















he will. as long as he can get low







which shouldnt be a problem, he'll have to do the same thing i did. 

_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_No kidding. You really pulled off the look!

thanx.. there is a few things changing besides the wheels... i'm hoping to make the car blend a bit more... the new wheels should help with what i'm trying to accomplish


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*















I need to decide on wheels.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

sexual seduction duction duction 
ooo whooaa oo whooaa


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_


HOOOT!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anybody know what rims are these?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sick Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I sure hope a GTI can pull off those wheels like you have
















x2, time for some bags to set em off!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_














I need to decide on wheels.

3 piece are always nice.









_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
x2, time for some bags to set em off!









Piece a kit together, save money and make it tuck.


----------



## NYC Wheelz (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Santi)*

Hey santi what kit do you have up front?


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_
HOOOT!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anybody know what rims are these? 

RH, no?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Yes. Rh's


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0L lova* »_Hey santi what kit do you have up front?

its a modified Chassis tech strut and bag.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

ohhh i loved that photo spot


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

jooo








hope u are doing fine over there.







i am okay. 2 months left until i will undress my car from the wintersetup. yeah!








so how about the t-shirts with the lowlife logo? are there some news?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

I am waiting on a crest design form Mr xxp0werrangersxx himself. Once I have this. Shirts will go into production. Stickers are being made by a local friend of mine and should be done rather shortly I believe


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I am waiting on a crest design form Mr xxp0werrangersxx himself. Once I have this. Shirts will go into production. Stickers are being made by a local friend of mine and should be done rather shortly I believe










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I am waiting on a crest design form Mr xxp0werrangersxx himself. Once I have this. Shirts will go into production. Stickers are being made by a local friend of mine and should be done rather shortly I believe










hey jeff sorry ive been a little busy.. some dumb BIATCH rear ended me but i got the monies from her already. and school started..
ill work on that crest tonight! fo sho!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
hey jeff sorry ive been a little busy.. some dumb BIATCH rear ended me but i got the monies from her already. and school started..
ill work on that crest tonight! fo sho!

not the GTI







i hope is nothing big.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I am waiting on a crest design form Mr xxp0werrangersxx himself. Once I have this. Shirts will go into production. Stickers are being made by a local friend of mine and should be done rather shortly I believe










Vinyl should be here Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
some dumb BIATCH rear ended me 


Damn Homie







How bad?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
Vinyl should be here Monday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet! Thanks Matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I am waiting on a crest design form Mr xxp0werrangersxx himself. Once I have this. Shirts will go into production. Stickers are being made by a local friend of mine and should be done rather shortly I believe










that sounds nice!!







So i am in to buy a sticker and two shirts i guess. i am really excited
















_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
some dumb BIATCH rear ended me 

outch







hope it´s only plastic-damage


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I am waiting on a crest design form Mr xxp0werrangersxx himself. Once I have this. Shirts will go into production. Stickers are being made by a local friend of mine and should be done rather shortly I believe










SWEEEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

damn, lucky it wasnt too bad.

on a good note orderd stubbies and a seidl 3 bar grill


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
hey jeff sorry ive been a little busy.. some dumb BIATCH rear ended me but i got the monies from her already. and school started..
ill work on that crest tonight! fo sho!

Damn, I also got rear ended on the highway yesterday during rush hour traffic. New bumper for the A6.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

crest design?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Damn, I also got rear ended on the highway yesterday during rush hour traffic. New bumper for the A6.









Some assclown tagged my front bumper last week in a parking lot!
I wish they would have nailed it though, I want a new Oettinger front bumper damnit!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_crest design? 


















I like the hardcore pose


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

you mean the "thumbsup block the sunlight with my massive shoulders" pose?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
hey jeff sorry ive been a little busy.. some dumb BIATCH rear ended me but i got the monies from her already. and school started..
ill work on that crest tonight! fo sho!

If you guys need help I could throw together a crest to help the cause. I do some t-shirt design stuff..check the sig


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

sheeet.. what kinda bumper are yu getting?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_sheeet.. what kinda bumper are yu getting? 

Stock without exhaust cutout. I like my car smooth and clean. Haven`t found any other bumpers I like, I like the "stock" slammed, clean euro look


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

aaa yeeee boi


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

so I've been lookin at this for a while now....how you guys feel about factory air'd cars??? 
At my lowest setting (also lowered with a vagcom 25mm) I have a two finger gap in the front....and even lower in the rear
Whacha think? 
We may be able to offer the members a discount as well
































Page 5 is mine!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_aaa yeeee boi









Hell yeah xxp0werrangersxx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

IM sent.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Hell yeah xxp0werrangersxx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I am guessing something new with the crest, I wanna see.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
I am guessing something new with the crest, I wanna see.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

[email protected] Congrats on getting your wheels in the new PVW. Just got my issue today. Kudos and looking sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_you mean the "thumbsup block the sunlight with my massive shoulders" pose?

yeah same thing, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif = HC









_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_so I've been lookin at this for a while now....how you guys feel about factory air'd cars??? 
At my lowest setting (also lowered with a vagcom 25mm) I have a two finger gap in the front....and even lower in the rear
Whacha think? 
We may be able to offer the members a discount as well









i still think after market would make it lower. stock air is ok, but not the same.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

How about some Airride from Finland


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

these red one is so sexy... love it... more more pics.. ;-) sent pics of them to the PVW Mag... i can say sure they use it. ;-)


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

More pics please


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

the mirrors looks like Porsche ones.. or?? wow.. so nice car.. and nice looking ass ;-) *smile*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_[email protected] Congrats on getting your wheels in the new PVW. Just got my issue today. Kudos and looking sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats











thanks!








jan08 of feb08? should be in both


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

January http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My issues show up so late now







Seems like there on the newstand before I get mine in the mail


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_January http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My issues show up so late now







Seems like there on the newstand before I get mine in the mail









thats the whole country. the company encharged of delivering them got them way delayed.


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_How about some Airride from Finland


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_these red one is so sexy... love it... more more pics.. ;-) sent pics of them to the PVW Mag... i can say sure they use it. ;-)

Here is some more...








































And answer for those who ask where is rear license plate


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_









And answer for those who ask where is rear license plate
























http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

The A6 is perfect, I hope I get mine to sit on the lip like that


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Ville)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ville* »_
And answer for those who ask where is rear license plate









that is awesome! any more info on it?


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
that is awesome! any more info on it?

I'm pretty sure he has some progress pics of it in his build-up thread.... Perhaps someone who has the link handy can post it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_
I'm pretty sure he has some progress pics of it in his build-up thread.... Perhaps someone who has the link handy can post it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He's got a great build-up thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_The A6 is perfect, I hope I get mine to sit on the lip like that

My new wheels have the same offset as Villes wheels, so Mine will


----------



## Notabora2 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*









HAS kit with Side to Side action.


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (dymer)*

Ooops... I missed project link.
Here you go.. project topic.


_Modified by Ville at 11:21 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Notabora2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Notabora2* »_








HAS kit with Side to Side action. 

that´s one of my favourite pics of your car james


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

That BORA/JETTA is just SICK.
Gotta love that stretch and poke








I`m really looking forward to spring this year.
I`m currently waiting for my UAS kit and my new wheels(AME shallen AX) to arrive from the US


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

any updates on stickers yet?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Yes actually







The first round are being made right now. When they are done. They will be sent to me From New York for the OK. Once I give them the thumbs up a bunch will be made for the groupe...


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

sweet man


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Yes actually







The first round are being made right now. When they are done. They will be sent to me From New York for the OK. Once I give them the thumbs up a bunch will be made for the groupe...









oh yeah!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

aa yeeee boi


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

any peeks at the stickers or shirts?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

YEAH!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_any peeks at the stickers or shirts?















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i didn´t want to dare to ask. thanks


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

When I recieve the 1st round I will be sure to post up some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm getting excited


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_When I recieve the 1st round I will be sure to post up some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm getting excited









This is gonna be sick








can`t wait to rep the LLsociety here across the pond.


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

sexy cars


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (quagmeyer)*

Bump


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^WOW^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

I like it a lot. . but i think the fonts clash. . . is it just me?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Hell YEAH!!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I was bored and threw this together. You guys can feel free to use it if you want...I've got the vector files etc. It'd be easy to cut in vinyl.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

^^^^^^^^^
now that is pimp!
maybe it should have a VW/Audi combined symbol in it or something.
I like the one at the top also, but the airbag needs to be more clear.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

I agree^^ i liek this one much much better. Simpler, easier to read and much more SEXY. 
the other one the fonts do clash. Black and white is all generic and can be put into any color car.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Cool guys! Nothing has been decided on for the crest. If everyone likes that one. We will go with that


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Andrew's gots the mad skillz yo.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I agree^^ i liek this one much much better. Simpler, easier to read and much more SEXY. 
the other one the fonts do clash. Black and white is all generic and can be put into any color car. 

dito








but i also like the logo we discussed on the first page. there should be a shirts with this on, too


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_I was bored and threw this together. You guys can feel free to use it if you want...I've got the vector files etc. It'd be easy to cut in vinyl.










yeah i liek this crest better also


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

^^^^
x2


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I would like to see it in just the black. . . .no white fill space. Just black. . . I know it would be tough with that font up top but I think that would look the best, classy and clean


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_I would like to see it in just the black. . . .no white fill space. Just black. . .

x2


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_I would like to see it in just the black. . . .no white fill space. Just black. . . I know it would be tough with that font up top but I think that would look the best, classy and clean

If we had them cut from vinyl...that's how they'd be. Just the parts that are black now would be there....none of the white. You could get it cut in any color though


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I really like the one Andrew did, but I think that font is just a little too scripty, especially if it's gonna be made into stickers. 
"Not it" for fishing all the little pieces of vinyl out for each sticker!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*








Luckily most vinyl plotters remove all excess vinyl when cutting.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

sooo who is trying to help me put bags on my car so i can join.







no seriously though....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I'll talk to my sticker guy today and see what he says. Basically I think he can do anything he wants with his cutter


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I'll talk to my sticker guy today and see what he says. Basically I think he can do anything he wants with his cutter









very nice! but we still need to add a VW/Audi symbol or symbols to it to distinguish us from the other LowLife club.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

its low life society 
not just lowlife


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
very nice! but we still need to add a VW/Audi symbol or symbols to it to distinguish us from the other LowLife club.

well it's on a VW so it doesnt need it if its on the sticker. But on the shirts i think we should put a VW logo on the sleeve or something.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
well it's on a VW so it doesnt need it if its on the sticker. But on the shirts i think we should put a VW logo on the sleeve or something. 

that makes sense.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_







Luckily most vinyl plotters remove all excess vinyl when cutting.

Some do, some don't. Having dealt with a few different cutters, the ones that do still have difficulty with things like that. You could 'weed' it manually, but something like that won't stay on your window. Imagine what happens when you run over that with a rag or power washer. You'll lose all of the small parts, that is, if you can get them to stay in the first place. Basically, the simpler, the better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know a guy that could give it a shot though








It is a sweet design, but it's better suited for a shirt or something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by TickTack at 3:43 PM 2-11-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Yeah, I think the original logo would be the best choice for stickers for our cars.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Yeah, I think the original logo would be the best choice for stickers for our cars.

Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coitus A Unda (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Stickers...... Bah You ether know or don't know... no need to advertise IMO


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Coitus A Unda)*

SACTLY!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Alright everyone- Looking for a little group imput. Got a couple of photos of the first stickers with some notes from the maker himself..
I had asked to have a couple different sizes made. One being smaller (3") and the others being larger(6-8") We as a group need to come up with a final decision. I would like to stick to the original colors as at this point it will be too hard to make blue ones for so and so and green ones for so and so. Down the road we can eventualy do this..
Notes From Matt the guy behind the making of these...
"Hey man, got a chance to test out the sticker design. This design isn't gonna work well for small stickers. Thats because of the small font. These types of sickers also won't generally stick well to a window anyway. Here are some pictures. The first is on the small sticker next to my knife (3.5" long, picture sucks because its silver vinyl = shiny)) and the second is of a larger sticker (8" long). I used white and red, since I knew i was gonna stick it to black, but we can do black too, obviously. The smaller one was a pain to get right, because of the super small, unconnected pieces. Once we figure this out, I can try to make the font 'messy' like the original, if that's what you want.
What do you think?"

















So some imput from everyone would be great


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Second one for sure!
What's everyone think about the idea of leaving the "Low" red and using chrome vinyl for the rest of the sticker?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_What's everyone think about the idea of leaving the "Low" red and using chrome vinyl for the rest of the sticker?









chrome sucks


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Suck it.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
chrome sucks









you= no air = no vote = hush yo mouth!
love ya Travy!








I vote for the second one, I and the RED looks real good on there.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

New page bump..

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Alright everyone- Looking for a little group imput. Got a couple of photos of the first stickers with some notes from the maker himself..
I had asked to have a couple different sizes made. One being smaller (3") and the others being larger(6-8") We as a group need to come up with a final decision. I would like to stick to the original colors as at this point it will be too hard to make blue ones for so and so and green ones for so and so. Down the road we can eventualy do this..
Notes From Matt the guy behind the making of these...
"Hey man, got a chance to test out the sticker design. This design isn't gonna work well for small stickers. Thats because of the small font. These types of sickers also won't generally stick well to a window anyway. Here are some pictures. The first is on the small sticker next to my knife (3.5" long, picture sucks because its silver vinyl = shiny)) and the second is of a larger sticker (8" long). I used white and red, since I knew i was gonna stick it to black, but we can do black too, obviously. The smaller one was a pain to get right, because of the super small, unconnected pieces. Once we figure this out, I can try to make the font 'messy' like the original, if that's what you want.
What do you think?"

















So some imput from everyone would be great


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_you= no air = no vote = hush yo mouth!
love ya Travy!









I normally hate to quote myself but I will this one time









_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_tuck is for transvestites. poke&stretch > tuck









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*









wow jeff the stickers look siickk!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_








wow jeff the stickers look siickk!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
wow jeff the stickers look siickk!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

FYI, that one's just over 7" long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_FYI, that one's just over 7" long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wish I could say that.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Wish I could say that.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_








wow jeff the stickers look siickk!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Big Props to TickTack.. He's the man making them for us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
you= no air = no vote = hush yo mouth!
love ya Travy!










_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I normally hate to quote myself but I will this one time










_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_tuck is for transvestites. poke&stretch > tuck http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

thats why I do both homie!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_








wow jeff the stickers look siickk!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Poking is over rated, thats why i decided to tuck, it'll go lower and DRAG.









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Second one for sure!
What's everyone think about the idea of leaving the "Low" red and using chrome vinyl for the rest of the sticker?









chrome vinyl sucks... 
Red for the LOW, and silver or white for the rest.. 
JEFF: the 6" is good. anything bigger imo is too big.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
chrome vinyl sucks... 


Chrome vinyl does suck. Very brittle and 'foily'.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Red for the LOW, and silver or white for the rest.. 
JEFF: the 6" is good. anything bigger imo is too big. 
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ 
Red for the LOW, and silver or white for the rest.. 



Yep, agreed. I'll have some made of both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*

thanks tick tack! u da best! we takin ovaaa... DJ kahled!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_thats why I do both homie!

defeats the purpose imo, I hate when the fenders just sit on the tire


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
defeats the purpose imo, I hate when the fenders just sit on the tire 

picky picky. I just cant please you can I Travy


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_picky picky. I just cant please you can I Travy









hahaha you know im just giving you **** bro


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
hahaha you know im just giving you **** bro









I know








hopefully soon they will be pulled to touch the rim.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_
x2

X3
Damn they turned out AWESOME.







6-7inches would be perfect.
No chrome, Red+ White/silver is tha shiiiizzz










_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 10:58 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
X3
Damn they turned out AWESOME.







6-7inches would be perfect.
No chrome, Red+ White/silver is tha shiiiizzz









_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 10:58 PM 2-13-2008_

dito







awesome


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

I should have paint SOON. . .a week or 2. YESSSSS


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
X3
Damn they turned out AWESOME.







6-7inches would be perfect.
No chrome, Red+ White/silver is tha shiiiizzz










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Still open to any new members? Im hoping I should be on air within the next couple weeks, currently planning out my setup.
Here is how the car sits as of now, I cant wait to have it LOW though:








I also had a few ideas for the crest, I just need to install PS back on my computer and ill get working on it soon. 


_Modified by rollininstyle2004 at 10:48 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

^^^^
Sweet ride, are those Mandrus Emil or Petrol Wheels? Or something completely different?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_^^^^
Sweet ride, are those Mandrus Emil or Petrol Wheels? Or something completely different?

Thanks. Yea, they are Mandrus Emil. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

well why not have the best of both? trannys and fat girls. tuck the front and poke the back... a tranny with a padunk! game over.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_well why not have the best of both? trannys and fat girls. tuck the front and poke the back... a tranny with a padunk! game over.


thats how i was.. but mine was almost sitting on rim.







metal on metal


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi, we need a couple full car shots of that beautiful machine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

w/ the old wheels? or w/ the temp wheels? new wheels i havent decided on yet.


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

any lowlifesociety guys going to be at any eastcoast shows like waterfest or h2o international?
i'd like to see a small tent with you guys, would be great.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*

im gonna make it to both in the TT if everything goes to plan


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

if we can start a pay for the furthest guy from CA to go. . .then Ill make the drive


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_any lowlifesociety guys going to be at any eastcoast shows like waterfest or h2o international?
i'd like to see a small tent with you guys, would be great.









me 2. idk if waterfest, but definetely H2O. idk if i'll show or be @ a tent. i may have a place in a tent but idk for sure.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (sleepygti28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleepygti28* »_any lowlifesociety guys going to be at any eastcoast shows like waterfest or h2o international?
i'd like to see a small tent with you guys, would be great.









Should be there for both, DEF Waterfest


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_w/ the old wheels? 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

I'll be at H2O. Can't miss the best show of the season.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_I'll be at H2O. Can't miss the best show of the season. 

thats what I want to go to. its far from arkansas though.








I may have to set up a "Help Me Go To H20" donation center for me.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats how i was.. but mine was almost sitting on rim.







metal on metal 









yeah but look at your fenders! lol just giving you a hard time. i gotta get rid of my wheels so i can do the same.. if anything ill be there soon, and most likely with the 9.5's


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_if we can start a pay for the furthest guy from CA to go. . .then Ill make the drive









just fly ull get taken care of


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

but have no car







its my pride and joy


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_but have no car







its my pride and joy

i know how u feel li went last year without my car...but id rather be there no car then not be there at all...best time EVAAR


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

oh my lanta


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Perfect


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Thank ya


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_









Nice!!!!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Looks sick man! good stuff! get some spacers on the rear. do you have adj. control arms in the rear? i had the ecs ones and you could put some sick ass camber on the rear.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Damn Jeff, that looks nice.. how much more rrom do you have to go down up front???


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks! Fronts will go WAY lower.. My beefy 235/35/19's are holding it back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fronts being jacked up. I could make the wheels go through the top of the wheel wells if the car would let me..










_Modified by moacur at 10:40 AM 2-17-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

great... i just got an erection and something like glue in my pants!!!!!!!
AMAZING FKN GREAT R32. boooyyaaaa


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

i loooooooooooooooove it jeff!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Thanks fellas


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

meh, its all right.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

Niiiice Jeff


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (A4robm)*

Yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaah boooooooooi!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

so how would you rate the HPS system? how's the ride feel? and you said it can go lower up front, that's insane.
the R looks great btw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm really torn between getting the HPS System or the Mason Tech system...


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ 
Fronts being jacked up. I could make the wheels go through the top of the wheel wells if the car would let me..









_Modified by moacur at 10:40 AM 2-17-2008_

I almost missed that the jack is in that pic lifting up the front end. 
The correlation between the rear and the front is amazing


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

El Presidente himself... In the flesh
















and a few pics from today...













































and a video








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A813i351ZY


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

SO! sick man! cant wait to see this in person!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/livin-the-low-life/
this is news to me just wanted to see if any1 else seen this.
New show on SPEED hosted by Vida Guerra







called livin the low life
looks pretty cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

^^i saw the previews for it, but havent seen an actual episode yet. VIDA GUERRA IS RIDICULOUS. i just wanted to put that out there. 
Jeff how do you like the 1/2" lines. i'm surprised is not making the car jump. It looks way too fast. btw the video was hot.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I have flow control valves(mini chrome ball valves) coming off the manifold for each air line so I have everything valved back quite a bit. Even with them not valved back I can't make the car jump. Lines are 1/2" but the thread on the ports on the bags are 1/4" so it is reduced quite a bit at the bags. It is still pretty quick though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

and you like it fast? i prefer it nice and slow.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Nah, not too fast. I valved it down quite a bit more after we filmed that video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

oh werd. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any updates on the stickers?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Good idea. Back on topic








No, actually I haven't heard anything for a few days








Calling Mister TickTack


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I know there's a final logo for Low Life Society, and I really like it,
I just want to share my Idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by dub-addiction at 2:51 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*

thats a tight logo


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

The star seems out of place though.


----------



## Aronc (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

yeah i agree. the stars gotta go. keep the bag and the back ground shield and your set. sh1ts lookin good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (ascgti89)*

No problem, same logo with out the star


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*

I like it.. It's just missing the periods between the words. Low.Life.Society I think were all set on stickers for now but maybe in the future I'll hit ya up


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

stickers FTW, when do we get these bad boys there el capitan?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Hopefully very soon


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork)*

The logo with the badge looks pretty sweet too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Hopefully very soon









Can hardly wait


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I like it.. It's just missing the periods between the words. Low.Life.Society I think were all set on stickers for now but maybe in the future I'll hit ya up









For sure man any time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

yalls ****s ain't low


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (Paul.)*

sent im










_Modified by mk420ae at 10:47 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (mk420ae)*

Represent...


























_Modified by moacur at 6:16 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

O.M.jEFF


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Looks incredible Jeff.






















Sorry for the delay with the stickers guys, had a quick technical issue but we're back online and we'll get these figured out so I can bang out a batch and send 'em Jeff's way. Here's silver and red. It's exactly 6" long and is about as small as we could go with this design.
P.S. I think that shield looks badass.








Here it is next to a nickel, for size comparison.









_Modified by TickTack at 7:04 PM 2-23-2008_


_Modified by TickTack at 7:09 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

I love em both Matt







I honestly think some people will want the white and some the silver. So everyone please state your preference..
Everyone will be getting 4 stickers to begin with. So does everyone want 2 of each color? If you want all 4 to be white and red or silver and red please say so. The sooner we get some answers the sooner these will be all done and on the way to you guys


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

can i get one still


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

2.5 days left untill I have paint
EDIT: Yes I would like 2 & 2


_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 7:32 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_can i get one still









Hells yes brotha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_2.5 days left untill I have paint
EDIT: Yes I would like 2 & 2


Got it down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Can't wait to see the car done


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Got it down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Can't wait to see the car done










Does that mean you have been watching the updates?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

I've been eye ballin it


----------



## Paul. (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: (mk420ae)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk420ae* »_sent im


who me?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Paul.)*

Nada, that was implied at me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







I honestly think some people will want the white and some the silver. So everyone please state your preference..
Everyone will be getting 4 stickers to begin with. So does everyone want 2 of each color? If you want all 4 to be white and red or silver and red please say so. The sooner we get some answers the sooner these will be all done and on the way to you guys


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

That sounds like a good idea


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

I`ll take 2 + 2








I have some eyecandy in store for you guys this week








BTW: I love that shield










_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 2:56 PM 2-24-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

who gets my order for those stickers/ shirts!?







as i understood correctly the upper postings you´re able to print them now, right?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Things will be taken care of once everything is in my hands and ready to be shipped out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

4 whites for me.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wich one is the actually sticker right now?? i would like to order one to.. in a chromed style if possible...


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_wich one is the actually sticker right now?? i would like to order one to.. in a chromed style if possible...

they will probably only be in silver and white. and are you on airbags?
pg 10 is mine!










_Modified by dashrendar at 7:55 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

i plan to install the Airbagsystem these summer.. i´m still in planing for all.. or if i can, send me the EPS or JPG of these sticker, i reprint it here at my local printstore.. ??


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_wich one is the actually sticker right now?? i would like to order one to.. in a chromed style if possible...

These stickers are NOT available for purchase. They are for the selected Groupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_ or if i can, send me the EPS or JPG of these sticker, i reprint it here at my local printstore.. ??

Nope sorry and please do not reproduce them


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I love em both Matt







I honestly think some people will want the white and some the silver. So everyone please state your preference..
Everyone will be getting 4 stickers to begin with. So does everyone want 2 of each color? If you want all 4 to be white and red or silver and red please say so. The sooner we get some answers the sooner these will be all done and on the way to you guys









Ill take white n red


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

white for me as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Nope sorry and please do not reproduce them









whatsthe final list anyways>?


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*i think we should make a summary of the available stickers and a list below, so everyone can sign in his/her order!! Do you agree? *


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Sticker are avaiable in 2 different color options right now. 1st being Red Low with silver Life.Society. 2nd will be Red Low with White Life.Society. Everyone will be getting 4 stickers to start so please just copy and paste the list and add what colors you would like to it. Stickers will be about 6" long








moacur- 2 of each color 
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt
KraCKeD-GTI
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected] 
Mr Schmidt
basti-FSI
Ville
Larry Appleton
If I forgot anyone. Please IM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by moacur at 4:39 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

moacur - 2 of each color 
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt
KraCKeD-GTI
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected] 
Mr Schmidt
basti-FSI
Ville
Larry Appleton


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

What are the criteria to get in, and requirements for club representation?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

moacur - 2 of each color 
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt
KraCKeD-GTI
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected] 
Mr Schmidt
basti-FSI
Ville
Larry Appleton - 2 of each color


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

moacur - 2 of each color 
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt
KraCKeD-GTI
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected] 
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI
Ville
Larry Appleton - 2 of each color


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

im in for 4 of white and red


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

moacur - 2 of each color 
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow-2 of each
MikeSc0tt
KraCKeD-GTI
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected] 
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI
Ville
Larry Appleton - 2 of each color


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I'm still missing from that list?


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_What are the criteria to get in, and requirements for club representation?


info/elaboration?


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by dub-addiction at 9:34 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt
basti-FSI
Ville
Larry Appleton


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt
basti-FSI
Ville
Larry Appleton


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt
basti-FSI
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Ville)*

any specific spot on the car where these stickers r gonna go?...and do all 4 have to go on? i really planned on 1 MAYBE 2 on the car


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Plain IM me... For the time being we are not excepting any other members other then the ones who were previously selected a month or so ago and listed above. I may have forgotten 1 or 2 people on the list. If you are one of the people that was given the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif please IM me and keep it off of this thread and you will be added








As for where the stickers go and how many you actaully use. That is up to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

my stickers got cut from the list lol, lets try this again
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color, maybe more (i've got a little idea, Ill talk to Jeff about it)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

2 of each for this guy.
and placement requirements? put them on your taint and do karate kicks when you want to represent


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_What are the criteria to get in, and requirements for club representation?

gotta have air working, and be tucking.









JEFF: 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
santi: 2 of each please.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Looks like my stickers were cut from the list also, here we go.
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color, maybe more (i've got a little idea, Ill talk to Jeff about it)


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
gotta have air working, and be tucking.











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif No, I'm hoping to get my air set-up for christmas next year can I be in it







I want a sticker LOL!
*As we stand now we are not excepting anymore cars/people unless some of the original people that I asked that never got back to me want to be in..If you honestly think you have one of the sickest Dubs or audis on bags and want to be apart of this. Shoot me an IM and we'll see what we can do..Otherwise that list stated above(and possibly a few that I forgot on the list) are the Low.Life.Society Groupe*








/Thread












_Modified by moacur at 2:38 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Everyone, Please copy and paste the list with your choice after your name. It will be so much easier when that is full to just print it off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color, maybe more (i've got a little idea, Ill talk to Jeff about it)


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

*fixed it!* 
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
santi
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 2 white/red, 2 silver/red 
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color, maybe more (i've got a little idea, Ill talk to Jeff about it) 


_Modified by uberdork at 7:49 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color, maybe more (i've got a little idea, Ill talk to Jeff about it)


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color, maybe more (i've got a little idea, Ill talk to Jeff about it)


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

brandon u convinced me! haha


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color, maybe more (i've got a little idea, Ill talk to Jeff about it)


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork)*

I may be wrong, but I don't think there is chrome.......Or is there?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_I may be wrong, but I don't think there is chrome.......Or is there?









correct, it is actually silver.
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color, maybe more (i've got a little idea, Ill talk to Jeff about it)


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

white/red if that matters


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Nice list goin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I better get to work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

@moacur
where is the problem to create them in chrom? is no extra work.. if i cant get or added to the group ok.. i have only asked for it..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction
vw-supreme

_Modified by moacur at 5:09 AM 2-27-2008_


_Modified by moacur at 9:57 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

vw-supreme- IM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

from experience, metallic vinyls tend to fade/scratch/discolor pretty easily. our bda logos were gold chrome, now are kinda brushed dirty bronze


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

i have chromed ones from my sponsor at the doors.. i have no problems with them... also i would prefer chromed ones.. (two) the smaller ones please. 
(maximum size if possible 20cm each)
_Modified by vw-supreme at 6:05 PM 2-27-2008_


_Modified by vw-supreme at 6:11 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

*Waitiing on a few more to add there color choices * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction
vw-supreme


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Edit: 2white and red & 2chrome


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Sorry guys, there's no chrome. I was just being a brat because I want chrome. I'm getting silver.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

There are no chrome..
*The 2 options for right now are red/white and red/silver*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Sorry guys, there's no chrome. I was just being a brat because I want chrome. I'm getting silver.

You brat


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

I WANT PURPLE, CAN U MAKE A PURPLE!!!!!!!!

lol im j/k


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*




































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






































































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

well count me in.

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
We Dub1.8TopGun
[email protected]
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme
Plain - 2 of each color.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_well count me in.


Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think Paul was the 1st person I asked to join


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

let me her ya say UUUUUHHHHHHHH. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_let me her ya say UUUUUHHHHHHHH. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


HUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH















j/k. that's looking good so far. when do you plan on having it done?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_let me her ya say UUUUUHHHHHHHH. . . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


lookin good son


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
HUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHH















j/k. that's looking good so far. when do you plan on having it done? 


this comming week. . . wheels are still up in the air. . .aristos for now untill I make a decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_

this comming week. . . wheels are still up in the air. . .aristos for now untill I make a decision http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so its ready for paint? nice. what color is it gonna be


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

tropic orange body, BMP roof,Grill, B-pillars and mirrors


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i really don´t like the rearlight-mod. would be look way better without the longered trunklid imo








but i am excited to see it finished, maybe i`ll change my opinion..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Updated list.. We need color choices for those highlighted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
*ElevatedGaze*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 1 chrome, 1 white & red
*[email protected]*
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
*vw-supreme*
Plain - 2 of each color
*Rat4Life*


_Modified by moacur at 4:34 AM 2-28-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_2 of each for this guy.
and placement requirements? put them on your taint and do karate kicks when you want to represent


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
*ElevatedGaze*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 2 of each color
*[email protected]*
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
*vw-supreme*
Plain - 2 of each color
*Rat4Life*


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
*ElevatedGaze*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 2 of each color
*[email protected]*
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
*vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete (max size = 20cm)*
Plain - 2 of each color
*Rat4Life*



possible??


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
*ElevatedGaze*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 2 of each color
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete (max size = 20cm)
Plain - 2 of each color
*Rat4Life*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
*ElevatedGaze*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 2 of each color
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete (max size = 20cm)
Plain - 2 of each color
*Rat4Life- 2 of each colour*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
*ElevatedGaze*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 2 of each color
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete (max size = 20cm)
Plain - 2 of each color
Rat4Life- 2 of each colour


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

pg12!








moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
*ElevatedGaze 2 of each color*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 4 of white and red
uberdork - 2 of each color
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete (max size = 20cm)
Plain - 2 of each color
Rat4Life


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

coooll. all together.. and the price??


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Can someone change mine to 2 of each color please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*

There is no money needed for the stickers. When they are in my hands I will have all of you IM me your address's and I will get them out. When the shirts are ready I will ask for a $5.00 shipping fee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome (I'm a sticker diva)
ElevatedGaze 2 of each color
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 2 of each color
uberdork - 2 of each color
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete (max size = 20cm)
Plain - 2 of each color
Rat4Life- 2 of each color


_Modified by moacur at 12:31 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

cant wait for stickers and shirts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ There is no money needed for the stickers. When they are in my hands I will have all of you IM me your address's and I will get them out. When the shirts are ready I will ask for a $5.00 shipping fee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Wow Jeff, awesome!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I nominate Jeff for sainthood.


----------



## LowLife03 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Any chance I could get a sticker for my truck...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*








* Now that we have the whole shirt and sticker thing squared away. While we are anxiously waiting for them to come in and be sent out. Why don't we use this thread to show the tex what a bad ass lineup of cars and guys we have in the Low.Life.Society groupe*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























_Modified by moacur at 1:15 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Heres how it looked last season. I still have a few things i need to get before i start takin pix this season.


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*









Sorry I couldnt take the washed out image


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







* Now that we have the whole shirt and sticker thing squared away. While we are anxiously waiting for them to come in and be sent out. Why don't we use this thread to show the tex what a bad ass lineup of cars and guys we have in the Low.Life.Society groupe*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























hey Jeff, how about I rename this thread "the Low.Life.Society group discussion thread". and you start another one titled the "Official Low.Life.Society Pic thread."


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

hmmmm. It's tempting but I think we should see how many pages we can keep this one going for and keep it up at the top? We have such a sick core groupe of cars and guys and gals. Otherwise I think we'll get a bunch of non groupe members posting pics in the just pics thread when they get bags.. I dunno








You wouldn't believe how many IM's I get from people that want to join that are going air in the near future or people that just want a sticker







Most of them never read the first post of the thread stating that I was looking for the best dubs and Audis on bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like the outcome couldn't have turned out any better








I would definitely like to hear other members thoughts on it though..


_Modified by moacur at 3:43 PM 2-29-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Sorry I couldnt take the washed out image


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

thats cool, just let me know if you want me to change anything then.
and if you do start another LLS thread, it can be only for us, and I can keep an eye on it if need be.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_thats cool, just let me know if you want me to change anything then.
and if you do start another LLS thread, it can be only for us, and I can keep an eye on it if need be.

I'm cool with the idea, but why can we do this when our DubCo (and other groups) always get our threads shut down post haste in other forums?







Not being bitter, just asking a serious question.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Because Dash is the man and he's lookin out for the L.L.S.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I'm cool with the idea, but why can we do this when our DubCo (and other groups) always get our threads shut down post haste in other forums?







Not being bitter, just asking a serious question. 

those get shut down a lot because they turn into chit-chat threads.
what I am suggesting is turning this thread into a discussion thread for the group that has to do with stickers/GTG/shirts/ and whatever else.
the other thread would be a pic thread of just LLS cars. no discussion, just pics and comments maybe.
just throwing it out there.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Carry on










_Modified by moacur at 5:03 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

What happened to the other thread?


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

@moacur
its ok... but i pay for the shipping to me per paypal and can add the money for the shirt too. ok?? i´m very pleased that i have a chance as non Airride guy..but i get my airride in these summer.. and i´m very happy to add to these awesome groupe here... 
Big greetings from Germany to all guys here in the LLS....
reg Kev


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_What happened to the other thread?









I decided to keep it all in one thread so I had it blackholed


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







* Now that we have the whole shirt and sticker thing squared away. While we are anxiously waiting for them to come in and be sent out. Why don't we use this thread to show the tex what a bad ass lineup of cars and guys we have in the Low.Life.Society groupe*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Here is My A6 Avant, waiting for some major changes this season.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (LowLife03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowLife03* »_Any chance I could get a sticker for my truck...


















That is by far the cleanest mini-truck I have ever seen.







Nice work.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

yes... awesome truck... a dream of a black truck..wow... witch typ?? love it..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Yes, Nice truck for sure.. Back to sick Low.Life.Society dubs and Audis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

ok...


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Im thinking ill be out to H20fest


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is where I think we should get as many of the Low.Life members together as we can for one big ol' photo shoot. I'll get in touch with Greg and Sam at Eurotuner and see if we can't get our groupe a little magazine caverage








I will also look into getting a booth for us to hang out in when we feel like it and show our cars and represent


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is where I think we should get as many of the Low.Life members together as we can for one big ol' photo shoot. I'll get in touch with Greg and Sam at Eurotuner and see if we can't get our groupe a little magazine caverage







I will also look into getting a booth for us to hang out in when we feel like it and show our cars and represent









Id liek to do the same with as many members....at waterfest and H20, get a nice booth and chill, eff showing


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

No doubt. A Low.Life booth would be sweet.. I'll look into pricing this week and see if I can swing it or if it is worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

I'm in.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Sick Mike














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














Congrats again for placing 3rd for car of the year PVW










_Modified by moacur at 6:25 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Thats prob the most "pimp" shot I have ever seen


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

That car needds to be dropped
bahahahahhahaa im j/k misha....Nice pic though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

None of these are them, but it'll give you guys an idea of what i'm trying to go for. 
























*And these are the ones i really really wanted but proly wont get a chance to get them for a little while. *


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

so no A8s then? But I dont see the other wheels I was thinking of, still doing them?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

Yeah, they are in my garage, i wanted to do the A8s, but the guy never got back to me, and Austin either, but he's keeping the car anyway. 
So w/e, like you and a bunch of other people said, A8s have been done a bunch of times, and there is more wheels out there for me to choose from and so far i'm super stoked to put the new ones on, i'm just waiting to find new studs for the adapters because the ones i have now arent long enough. So until i find those, order them and get them pressed i wont be able to have the wheels on the car.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

sick bro. glad you picked those over the A8s, I think they will look alot better


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

i think so too, and they'll definitely be more unique in the mk4 scene, if not the only ones in a mk4 states side. I'm just hoping they tuck, i still need to figure out a way to go lower front and rear anyway.


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

the Audiwheels looks the best...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi- What are the 2nd wheels? I like those..


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

merc wheels. .


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*








Damn Capt.







So f'n sexy brotha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*











_Modified by moacur at 4:17 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Santi- What are the 2nd wheels? I like those..

they are from the E-class.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

i have my tank and everything out right now to do my system. So i wanted to respray the tank. I wanted to get some airburshing done, but idk any places around me that do it, so i wanted to try it myself. Ill probly just sand it all down again and respray it all black without the writing and the iron cross
but i wanted to share anyways


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

not to be a dick but that doesnt look good at all
cheezy font/writing....


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

yeah, im no artist, haha. I might wait to cut one of the stickers we get up, and have that airbrushed on
idk, i might just leave it all black too
I found a place online that makes nice logo's and what not, im gonan print something out cut it to make a stencil and try to find an air brushing place, if not, ill give it another go at spraying it, ill just mist it on


_Modified by MikeSc0tt at 12:56 PM 3-4-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Picture is down. Let me see


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I would like to see the picture too........


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*

i want stickers


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

LOL, I just can't get used to you posting in this forum!
Everytime I see you're the last one to post, I'm like "crap, what happened to get that thread locked!?"


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_LOL, I just can't get used to you posting in this forum!
Everytime I see you're the last one to post, I'm like "crap, what happened to get that thread locked!?"
























I am a good guy in this forum.
so far anyways.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

those, what look to be, billets would look pretty sick on the car


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_















I am a good guy in this forum.
so far anyways.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash

quit the chit chat


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_i want stickers























Got this email from Matt yesterday. Should be all ready soon








"I've got most of them cut and just need to combine the red sections with the white and silver, then apply the transfer tape and cut them apart."


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

Git er dunnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*

Woot.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Woot Woot















Anyone know the owner of this car or where we could find him?





























_Modified by moacur at 3:57 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Belgium.


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

can a previa join your club


















_Modified by shawnthemonster at 7:21 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Belgium.

Wanna fly over there and find em


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

read them plates..................


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (rustslanga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rustslanga* »_read them plates..................









we have a winner


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Bump


----------



## oldskoolMDdubber (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuRoCaR4LiFe (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (EuRoCaR4LiFe)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

Damn boy


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Damn boy























x2!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (dashrendar)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

sexayy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sleepygti28 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_























































































































































ok, honest to god truth here... i almost cried cuz you're car looks like f*cking mona lisa of audis on bags.














sniff sniff
how do you do it captain? how do you do it?
i want to be on bags!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outrunnerriley (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (sleepygti28)*

im on airride can i be a part of this club


----------



## Justinsane (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (outrunnerriley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outrunnerriley* »_im on airride can i be a part of this club









dude the mk3 was lookin ill today man.


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

how cool you gotta be to get in?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (rustslanga)*

Maaaaan your B6 is just plain SICK Capt. I startet building my air management this weekend, slowly coming along, looking at your car makes me want to take a week off from work and finish it










_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 4:02 AM 3-10-2008_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

hi fellows








the weather was quite nice and so i just took some pics on sunday


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_hi fellows








the weather was quite nice and so i just took some pics on sunday


looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Very Nice basti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mmmmm camber


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

yeah the camber is truly nice, thank you


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

a other german man.. nice MK5.. good smooth work. ;-)


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_yeah the camber is truly nice, thank you
















mmmmmm. camber


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

mm camber


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_hi fellows








the weather was quite nice and so i just took some pics on sunday










car looks solid... what kind of wheels are those? (obviously audi, but which model/car did they come from?)


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

A8, but not to get in the usa, several other vortex members already searched for those... but you can try


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

i know where you can get them if anyone whats to know. pm me.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_i know where you can get them if anyone whats to know. pm me.

hahahaha Mr. Special Agent FloFlow







So you finally found a dealer. Great.









_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

Can I play?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
hahahaha Mr. Special Agent FloFlow







So you finally found a dealer. Great.









haha ya when i first got my car i almost picked up a chrome set.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Bump







With all this nice weather there has to be some new Low.Life photos that need to be posted


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Soon I might be able to put my Passat up here with other great VW/Audi's on air


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*

Where art thine stickers fair maiden?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I'm still waiting







I'll send an update e-mail and see where we are at...


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (moacur)*

lol, this process sounds earily familiar to another society I know of....
doing a logo, cutting stickies, and arranging shipment is a PITA
lol, I feel for you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tivs31)*

LOL! We'll get er done...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_lol, this process sounds earily familiar to another society I know of....
doing a logo, cutting stickies, and arranging shipment is a PITA
lol, I feel for you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

puhlease greg


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_lol, this process sounds earily familiar to another society I know of....
doing a logo, cutting stickies, and arranging shipment is a PITA
lol, I feel for you man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm dropping them off next week when I'm home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Woop woop







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Can't wait for you guys to get the stickers... should spark some fresh whoring.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

Like some of us need any of that


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

i do with the new wheels!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Yes you do...Get to it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

WHoring
















BTW whats up w/ the stickers... j/w!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi you got those wheels. super nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i could have them.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah, those wheels do look good on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Santi you got those wheels. super nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wish i could have them. 

yeah finally dude... there is a couple more pics on my build up there or here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3739448


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Can't wait for you guys to get the stickers... should spark some fresh whoring.









I`m gonna whore the hell out of the tex once my car is done, flossin` that LLS stickie


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
I`m gonna whore the hell out of the tex once my car is done, flossin` that LLS stickie









boooyahh!!







me too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
I`m gonna whore the hell out of the tex once my car is done, flossin` that LLS stickie









Won't be long. They're coming home with me tomorrow to MN. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_Won't be long. They're coming home with me tomorrow to MN. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Sweet Matt







Can't wait to meet up with ya and check them out in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

are u going to have any left over after u fill all the orders u have?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sweet Matt







Can't wait to meet up with ya and check them out in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















and we cant wait to get them in the mail!!!!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_and we cant wait to get them in the mail!!!!!!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










trueeeeee







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

yes... ;-)


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_

























D, I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif these pics...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (tchristemac)*









does look sick man. The look has def. grown on me. I cant wait to put mine on, hell i might tell the wifey to go have em installed just so she can send me pics!







fukkin sucks being away all the time


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_ 
does look sick man. The look has def. grown on me. I cant wait to put mine on, hell i might tell the wifey to go have em installed just so she can send me pics!







fukkin sucks being away all the time










Whoop her butt into shape..... get her to get them put on for you!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Whoop her butt into shape..... get her to get them put on for you!!

ya im thinking she will. As soon as she does pics will be up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Whoop her butt into shape..... get her to get them put on for you!!

I could use the money.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

Alright people. . . my project is almost done and I still dont have any idea what wheels to go for. . .I will be rolling on aristos for a bit to pay some things off but I need some Ideas.I know Monoblocks are hot, but will be played in a few months unless there is some crazy one out there somewhere?.Any rondom wheels,over seas ect. I want somthing new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 7:30 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Anything chrome from Les Schwab. Extra points if you stop and they keep spinnin'.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_Alright people. . . my project is almost done and I still dont have any idea what wheels to go for. . .I will be rolling on aristos for a bit to pay some things off but I need some Ideas.I know Monoblocks are hot, but will be played in a few months unless there is some crazy one out there somewhere?.Any rondom wheels,over seas ect. I want somthing new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

would be sick to find some monoblock type wheels with huge lips to fill out those fenders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Travy)*

Go for some Tech 1's since I can't








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3749351


_Modified by moacur at 8:16 PM 3-22-2008_


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

why cant u?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I could use the money.









deal. i'll take you up on it depending on how much loot you are talking...
lemme know whats up brosef http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sweet Matt







Can't wait to meet up with ya and check them out in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://verruckt.com/vwvortex/icon/gnbeer.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://verruckt.com/vwvortex/icon/gnbeer.gif" BORDER="0"> 

got stickers?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

I will on Wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

i heart stickers


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I will on Wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I will on Wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


OHHHHH SNAP! Good Times


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re:*

chyea


























_Modified by hellaSmoked at 5:36 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_chyea

















_Modified by hellaSmoked at 5:36 PM 3-25-2008_

Looks like this porsche has the same problem as vw's the rear axle moves too far front when dropped


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rat4Life)*

Woop Woop
















*Everyone on this list IM me your real names and address* and I will ge these out in the next couple of days








Again- *If I forgot anyone that is supposed to be on the list and is not. Instant message me and I will correct that right away *
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome 
ElevatedGaze 2 of each color
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 2 of each color
uberdork - 2 of each color
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete 
Plain - 2 of each color
Rat4Life- 2 of each color
Kevin20V


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*

niiice


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Swwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

Man, i want some of those.... got any extras?


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Re: (UbrGubr)*

NICE!!!!!!!! PM Sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll be anxious waiting for them


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Woop Woop









Thanks for showing me around the car today Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dub-addiction)*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

^^yeah, jsut did, too







amazing!!! 
and i got this for you








*UPGRADE*








got new tires in the back this afternoon and i decided to throw out the last 3 plastics that were holdig the back. now my car is maximum low compared with 18inch wheels







(okay, if i would cut the front body like paul/plain did i would earn 50millimeters more, but 50millimeters are not worth imo)
so i took some quick pics fur you















hmmmm camber
















































only less more mods and i am ready for take off, mission "2k8 @royaldubs.de"


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

@ Basti-fsi: car is looking good buddy!!
@ Moacur: thanks buddy, i replied to your pm with the details!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
Thanks for showing me around the car today Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks so much for making all of these stickers for us







You are the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

Basti- Car is looking fresh mate







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is just my opinion but I think it would look much cleaner without the shocker sticker








Kevin- IM'd again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by moacur at 2:24 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

PM Sent


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

YEAH!!! can`t WAIT to put some stickies on the Avant








You got PM mocaur


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_ but 50millimeters are not worth imo

Yes it is... Specially when it'll get you closer to hitting the ground... do you even have 50mm of clearance... 
Last time i checked 50mm = 5cm ~ 2 inches.. definitely worth it... If i could get 3/8" (9.3mm) out of anything in my car i would so do it.. thats all i need to touch ground on flat land.. 
But on a separate note.. that car looks sick anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Woop Woop. Everyone who has IM'd me so far is packaged up and ready to be dropped in the mail tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

IM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

info sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Check in ladies!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...60405

Edit: Apparently I'm new to this.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3756296

_Modified by UbrGubr at 7:46 PM 3-26-2008_


_Modified by UbrGubr at 7:47 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*

^^^ Fail.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3756296


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Through 1 on for a test fit.. This is not where it will be staying. Just wanted to show everone what size they are. This is the white/red version.
Everyone should send TickTack a thank you IM. The quality on these is phenomenal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So Thanks TickTack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Through 1 on for a test fit.. This is not where it will be staying. Just wanted to show everone what size they are. This is the white/red version.
Everyone should send TickTack a thank you IM. The quality on these is phenomenal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So Thanks TickTack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















woww! never thought my creation would make it so far!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
woww! never thought my creation would make it so far!









Hell yeah














Thanks so much to you too Lam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The design is downright perfect


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Hell yeah














Thanks so much to you too Lam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The design is downright perfect









Yup! Sorry we couldn't get the 'broken up' texture to work out with the decals though.
The only thing to watch out for is:
*When you're putting them on, remember that by design, these stickers include many very small pieces. This makes them more difficult to apply. Take your time, so you don't miss any of the small dots. (if you do, or if you find a sticker missing one to begin with, email me your address and I'll send you something to fix it up) I did this around 80 times, so you shouldn't have trouble doing it once.*


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*

oh yeah i totally understand mann.. the small parts will fall off too easily 
my friend has a vinyl cutter too .. he has problems with script logos


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

how pissed would you guys be if i dont put on the top lil' nipple thigns on top of the bags.. cause i cant stand those.. so i'm not gonna put them on.. hmmmm K!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
woww! never thought my creation would make it so far!









They made it all the way to NORWAY!







now how cool is that? hehe


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Yes it is... Specially when it'll get you closer to hitting the ground... do you even have 50mm of clearance... 
Last time i checked 50mm = 5cm ~ 2 inches.. definitely worth it... If i could get 3/8" (9.3mm) out of anything in my car i would so do it.. thats all i need to touch ground on flat land.. 
But on a separate note.. that car looks sick anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks







but 50mm are no 5 centimeters







50mm is a half centimeter until the engine touches the ground. and that´s not worth to cut the body to archive to be 0,5cm lower...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
thanks







but 50mm are no 5 centimeters







50mm is a half centimeter until the engine touches the ground. and that´s not worth to cut the body to archive to be 0,5cm lower...









Correction, 0,5cm is 5mm, 50mm is 5cm. 1cm is 10mm.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

LOL now i see the mistake i made 















of course it´s 5mm i have not 50mm.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
thanks







but 50mm are no 5 centimeters







50mm is a half centimeter until the engine touches the ground. and that´s not worth to cut the body to archive to be 0,5cm lower...









hmmm no... you might have meant 5.0mm... but i think you already saw your mistake so yeah i guess then its all good.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*

*The people highlighted on this list I still need your address*










_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome 
*ElevatedGaze 2 of each color*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 2 of each color
*uberdork - 2 of each color*
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
*Ville - white and red*
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
*vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete *
Plain - 2 of each color
Rat4Life- 2 of each color
Kevin20V


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_how pissed would you guys be if i don't put on the top lil' nipple thigns on top of the bags.. cause i cant stand those.. so i'm not gonna put them on.. hmmmm K! 

Santi- if you don't rock the horns I will personally hunt you down and kill you otherwise I might send the Capt. after you in his pink tube top to take care of business


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

So I am getting a new Europlate soon, what do you guys think of
LO.LIF.SOC
would it work, is it understandable to non LLS member?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

I like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For me I would get 2 If you are just using them for show purpose??
Low.Life for the front and Society for the back...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Santi- if you don't rock the horns I will personally hunt you down and kill you otherwise I might send the Capt. after you in his pink tube top to take care of business


















oh no.. not him... and in pink...







i'm f'ed now...


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
hmmm no... you might have meant 5.0mm... but i think you already saw your mistake so yeah i guess then its all good.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ya right








*so where are you all planning to put the sticker on? i like the idea to put it on the same place like moacur did. other ideas?*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
ya right








*so where are you all planning to put the sticker on? i like the idea to put it on the same place like moacur did. other ideas?*

where ever you want dude.. mine are all in my back window, well most of them.. i got "too" many stickers.. i think 11.. + the low life.. i need to put some in my tank...


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
where ever you want dude.. mine are all in my back window, well most of them.. i got "too" many stickers.. i think 11.. + the low life.. i need to put some in my tank...









pics?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Tested out a second spot on the car last night and also removed the actual bag on the sticker once I had it on the car.. I'm really like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

are you serious? how can you remove the bag!?!?!?!!? f that ish, you cant do that man!














it´s the best of the whole sticker. That´s like you would say no if jennifer aniston would ask you for sex


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

LOL! I've got like 50 of em







So i'm just trying out some different things


----------



## Spoolin1X (Feb 25, 2005)

i may need to jump on this


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Spoolin1X)*

I'm putting mine on my rear window in the middle along the top. Probably the same place on the front window too.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

im gonan throw one in the rear bottom of the back window, maybe same on the front too


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*

Updated *The people highlighted on this list I still need your address * Everyone else's have been mailed out and I hope they start showing up tomorrow. If not you all should recieve them by Monday or Tuesday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Quote, originally posted by moacur » 
moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome 
*ElevatedGaze 2 of each color*
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 2 of each color
*uberdork - 2 of each color*
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
*vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete *
Plain - 2 of each color
Rat4Life- 2 of each color
Kevin20V


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
pics?

















ok.. i dont have any actual pics of the stickers, but i found these . 
but front windshield on lower driver side i have a Snap riot. and a Kingpin from EG. 
on passenger side i have another Eurghetto and on the lower part a small turbo, and fast. 
on back window i have a Blitzkreig sticker w/ the eagle, a European Auto tuning from my mechanics shop, another Eurghetto, a Forge sticker, a FKS (Fat kid status) sticker, and finally a SE 32G (special edition 337, 20th, GLI) sticker.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

stickers came in yesterday forgot to post about it


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

sweet! I hope mine get here tomorrow!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Sweet







Glad you got them. Heard Santi got his too. I bet almost everyone else will get there's tomorrow... I really like the silver. I ran out of those. I'll have to get somemore made since my car is silver


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

Can't wait to stick them on








For now a nice picture I made of the mk4, Like the way it has a little bit of camber!! 










_Modified by kevin20V at 11:22 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

damn I like stickers







I guess I need to gat all my **** in.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

Kevin20V- Car is looking great as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ShawnW- Git er done already















Santi-







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Bumpity bump







Anyone else get their stickers today???
and there seems to be a lack of photo whoring going on lately








Bump it up ladies and germs


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

I have my stickers but dont get my car for another day or 2


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_and there seems to be a lack of photo whoring going on lately








Bump it up ladies and germs









If you insist.







Did I post these yet?


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

shiiiieeee


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Bumpity bump







Anyone else get their stickers today???
and there seems to be a lack of photo whoring going on lately








Bump it up ladies and germs









I got mine! but it is raining and crappy out, so cant put them on or get pics right now.


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

I got mine today too, but it's pretty crappy over here as well.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

I just received mine today. Thanks chap!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Plain)*

gots mines too...cars at the shop still tho


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_I just received mine today. Thanks chap!

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Nice! Glad everyone is recieving them














Can't wait for our international brothers to start getting theirs. We have Low.Life representation in Germany, Finland, Norway, Netherlands and obviously the US http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Big props to you Jeff for getting this all put together!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

x028309238!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Kevin20V- Car is looking great as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ShawnW- Git er done already















Santi-







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















I have had that stuff for soo long ha ha 
I should have a package waiting for me at work on thursday


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_Big props to you Jeff for getting this all put together!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif &#169
-Dash


No problem man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Notice I didn't want to use the copywrited Double


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








I have had that stuff for soo long ha ha 


Clownin


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

Psssssssssh, PPPPPPPPPPSSSSSH!!


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Look what I got in the mail!! Thanks "Jeff (moacur)" and "TickTack" nice job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*

Got mine too! thanks man! put one on the fridge and the other will be on the car when it gets out of the body shop


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

im sent


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

IM returned...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Clownin

















i have had mine sitting longer than Captain Obvious has had his. Unmotivated would be my terminology

were are my stickers







Plus if you need them made







I can make them


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

i have had mine sitting longer than Captain Obvious has had his. Unmotivated would be my terminology

were are my stickers







Plus if you need them made







I can make them









Sorry dont see your name on "the list"

_Quote, originally posted by *the list* »_moacur - 2 of each color
xxp0werrangersxx - 2 of each!
sant- 2 of each
Capt. Obvious - 4 in chrome 
ElevatedGaze 2 of each color
Florida Flow- 2 of each
MikeSc0tt-----4 of white and red
KraCKeD-GTI - white and red
uBr-HOSEN - 2 white/red
dashrendar - 2 of each please
UbrGubr - 2 of each color
uberdork - 2 of each color
[email protected] - 2 of each
Mr Schmidt - 2 of each color
basti-FSI 2 of white and red
Ville - white and red
Larry Appleton- 2 of each color
HAPPYnotEMO- 4 white and red
dub-addiction - 4 Silver and Red
vw-supreme - 2 in silver complete 
Plain - 2 of each color
Rat4Life- 2 of each color
Kevin20V


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

i havent gotten mine yet


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

hhhmmmm







Be on the look out for your local post man rocking the Low.Life tag


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_hhhmmmm







Be on the look out for your local post man rocking the Low.Life tag









They love stickers, espically on their man bags.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

oh that is not official list


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

but your not officially on air ride so that constitutes you as not being able to get on the list anyways.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_but your not officially on air ride so that constitutes you as not being able to get on the list anyways. 








the 7th is when the rest of my stuff arrives.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

ok, well we'll think about adding you if its installed by the 8th


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ok, well we'll think about adding you if its installed by the 8th









i thought the cutoff was the 6th


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

no matter I will make the stickers myself







I can knock off that stuff easy. 
oh and I copyrighted it.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

i hope i will recieve my stickers oversea to germany







the badges i ordered @ norpacvw.com just didn´t arrive, though he sent it three times.















wish me luck


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_i hope i will recieve my stickers oversea to germany







the badges i ordered @ norpacvw.com just didn´t arrive, though he sent it three times.















wish me luck









I`ll let you know when I get them here in Norway, we should receive them about the same time.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

soon....but just check my thread for moar pictars


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Sick







and you better throw some of those pics in this thread


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

Jeff: hopefully my rear bags will show up today!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Where is the happy dance icon when I need it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*









my work schedule is definitely messing with working on my car.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








my work schedule is definitely messing with working on my car. 

excuses....
you gonna be at h2o this year?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*








Under Construction


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

oh man....great wheel choice moacur http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
excuses....
you gonna be at h2o this year?


Condo rented already








When I say work schedule I mean I am going to be in south bend indiana all next week my friend. You want to make the drive?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Under Construction

















looks better in my opinion, i liek it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
excuses....
you gonna be at h2o this year?

LOL. Wait, is this a joke?








Edit: I guess not. All the way for Portland? Damn!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by UbrGubr at 9:36 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

Condo rented already








When I say work schedule I mean I am going to be in south bend indiana all next week my friend. You want to make the drive? 

You wanna meet me halfway lol, I dont trust the focus. South bend is about 2-3 hours away.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_
LOL. Wait, is this a joke?








Edit: I guess not. All the way for Portland? Damn!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by UbrGubr at 9:23 PM 4-2-2008_


Its my third year in a row going.









BTW mike Lets do some shooting this year. I do not think I am going to worry about covering the show so much.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Nice RS6s.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Under Construction

















those wheels work great on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

Its my third year in a row going.









BTW mike Lets do some shooting this year. I do not think I am going to worry about covering the show so much.










you got it boss, im down


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Thanks all







I'm really liking them myself.. Very clean and subtle looking


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Thanks all







I'm really liking them myself.. Very clean and subtle looking


























AWESOME... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ both very nice


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Looking good right thurrr. hehehe.
The rs6`s was pretty clean looking on there.

Maaaaaaaan I want to go to H20 and Waterfest also, maybe I`ll take a trip and visit you guys next year


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

whoa im behind!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*








finally done.


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Under Construction

















DUDE, now you make me want to get rs6's AGAIN!!








Best wheels on an airride mk4 ever!


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







finally done. 









Someone took a sh!t on your green Santi.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin20V* »_
DUDE, now you make me want to get rs6's AGAIN!!








Best wheels on an airride mk4 ever!
















Pictures of your car helped me make the decision to rock these for the summer


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







finally done. 









looks pretty awesome santi. I might try and mount my tank up like that or so because I still wanna be able to use my trunk for groceries and sh!t...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi- That looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Pictures of your car helped me make the decision to rock these for the summer

























that is sexy!!!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re:*









almost out of the shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Knew they'd look sick Jeff


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_
Someone took a sh!t on your green Santi.









yeah, my dog likes to leave me presents sometimes. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
looks pretty awesome santi. I might try and mount my tank up like that or so because I still wanna be able to use my trunk for groceries and sh!t...









even w/ the subs in which go behind the tank there is still some room for some extra sh!t, or a couple of loan chairs, or a small bag, or tools..


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_








almost out of the shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
even w/ the subs in which go behind the tank there is still some room for some extra sh!t, or a couple of loan chairs, or a small bag, or tools.. 

werd. we'll see what happens when i get to that point, which should be like next week sometime. The only thing im waiting on is 2 viair 400c's i just picked up from Kevin (AAC).. as long as i got room for groceries and beer, im cool.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_.. as long as i got room for groceries and beer, im cool.

You drive a jetta, just use the backseat for beer and groceries


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
im waiting on is 2 viair 400c's i just picked up from Kevin (AAC).. .

Is he offering special prices since were all soo cool?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

my groceries and **** have to go in the back seat, which is destroying the leather. major trunk redesign is gonna happen. 

ya know, i took some pics of my winter setup the other day and never hosted them. will do later. i'm willing to bet i have the worst-condition/newest car on air here.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
You drive a jetta, just use the backseat for beer and groceries









dude, i cant. im taking the rears out and putting in a cage


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Here is my winter setup:








Soon to be lowerer.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_
Is he offering special prices since were all soo cool?









nah but still fairly inexpensive...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Here is my winter setup:
Soon to be lowerer.









lower? damn, you must wanna sit it on the ground..


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

doesnt everyone


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Thats the plan. I can't go to Indy Truck Bash this year with out draggin my car in the joint, they won't let me in otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Plain)*

i got you man.. damn, thatss gonna be crazy..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

YEah i need to go to slamfest this year draggin also.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On coils people thought i had bags, but now that i do have them then i need to show the mini trucks off.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_









Saw this the other day and I'm just floored is the best way I can put it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This car looks like it just rolled off the boat from accross the pond. Stretch is kick ars and along with the super thin side wall's just makes the tires almost disappear. Not too mention how perfect these wheels show off the rotors and calipers, so much more air though where as with the RH's the light coming through the spokes tended to get broken up a lot. 
Great choice man, so much more hotter than the RH's in my eyes. Now lets go bang up some stretched wheels this summer


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

I am running a single Viair 380c right now, and would like to add another compressor, should I get the same one or can I run a different one? if so what would be a good option to get?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

i run dual 380c's, fills 6 gallons to 175psi in about 7 minutes. however, i'm probably going to replace them with a larger, single viair or larger duals when i rip stuff out. 
i went from:
5 gal tank with 1x 380c's
to 
2x 3gals with 2x 380c's 
to a planned
1x 5 gal / 1x hidden 3 gal reserve with 1x 450c or larger. 

i have a new mounting idea that i'd like to get done soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_I am running a single Viair 380c right now, and would like to add another compressor, should I get the same one or can I run a different one? if so what would be a good option to get?

How much pressure do you run upto? The 380 is one of the slowest pumps they make. But it is very reliable. You can mix and match them, but it really depends how much pressure you run.


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

The stickers arrived! OMG how cool are those!! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
How much pressure do you run upto? The 380 is one of the slowest pumps they make. But it is very reliable. You can mix and match them, but it really depends how much pressure you run.

it shuts off at 175psi, and I just want it to fill up a bit faster.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
it shuts off at 175psi, and I just want it to fill up a bit faster.

How long does it generally take to fill the tank up? Out of curiousity. Cuz I have 2 viair 450's and it seems like an eternity to go from an empty tank to 145psi, but from 115 to 145 its a lot less if my fingers arent flicking switches.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
How long does it generally take to fill the tank up? Out of curiousity. Cuz I have 2 viair 450's and it seems like an eternity to go from an empty tank to 145psi, but from 115 to 145 its a lot less if my fingers arent flicking switches. 

I dont know about empty, I havent had to do that in a long time. but from about 100-175 around 5 mins maybe. I will have to time it next time.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
I dont know about empty, I havent had to do that in a long time. but from about 100-175 around 5 mins maybe. I will have to time it next time.

Yea, talk to Kevin, he will take care of you wether you want another 380 or a better one. It can be a little annoying listening to the compressor hum while it fills up. I sure know the feeling.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

that is why I ordered two compressors


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I'm running a Viair 480 and a 5 gallon tank right now. Takes about 2 minutes to go from 100 to 145psi.
I'm trying to decide if I want to add another 480 and a hidden 3 gallon tank or if I want to get a scuba tank. The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning towards the extra compressor and tank.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

AT one point I almost went compressed gas tank with a 3 gal tank... No compressors







big tank feeds little tank no noise


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Anyone reppin' Low.Life. at Show-n-Go next weekend?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_Anyone reppin' Low.Life. at Show-n-Go next weekend?

no wheels plus interior isnt together, im not taking my car.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Ill be putting the interrior in tomorrow. . .and washing her soon enough. After her first wash she will get her stickers








After almost a year and a half of not having paint, and another 3 months not having a car I took her out for her first drive with fresh paint (after I rubbed through on of the air lines







fixed obviously) Better pictures will be comming. . No tripod and at 2am


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

is that all the way down? fronts dont look that low...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Paint loooks damn good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

^^ very nice mk4








@moacur: thanks man!!! Thanks, thanks thanks thanks thanks!!







Hell yeah, woohooo. got the letter yesterday. the stickers are sick. 2 of em are already on my car. pics tomorrow


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

No problem basti







Glad you guys across the big pond are getting them so quick.. I wasn't sure how long it would take for them to get to you guys but I am impressed with how quick they are arriving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

Since the summerwheels are completely f***'ed up by the salt I have to start all over again polishing them!
So I fitted the winterwheels and went to take some muddy pictures
























No stickers yet, it rained to hard to stick them on!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_is that all the way down? fronts dont look that low...

There not C-notched yet. . .and if you didnt notice the fenders are pulled and rolled. . .tricks the eyes a bit


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_
There not C-notched yet. . .and if you didnt notice the fenders are pulled and rolled. . .tricks the eyes a bit









no, i did, I've had pulled for a while now, so I pretty much know pulled fenders when I see them...


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Updates for me









Got somemore work done today on the car. Finished painting the grille. We were also able to get the car 3/4" lower by removing the bumpstops on the rear shocks(Thanks Santi







). To get it to sit lower the skidplate has to be removed. Fender height to the ground right now is right about 22 3/8-1/4" so I am cool with that. After we got it a bit lower and fitted the front grille we went and and took some pics of her








Here are some of them. Got some really good ones today...
Driveway shot when we got er down.









and out at the spot..






















































Hatch set-up...









interior for now..









engine..



























Hope you enjoyed


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

Wowowowow.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Updates for me








Hope you enjoyed
















Hell yea, had to go and change pants








i love how on r32 you don't have problem where rear axle is moving forward on a full drop.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Looks sick Jeff.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

sweet man!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

That "R" is retarded!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (moacur)*

looks perfect on the RS6's man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_No problem basti







Glad you guys across the big pond are getting them so quick.. I wasn't sure how long it would take for them to get to you guys but I am impressed with how quick they are arriving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i am impresses too!








so here´s my new upgrade and a nice pic of my stickers. i got em on both sides.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Love it







Car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

basti is that an U.S. bumper?


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

hi basti,
nice carpet inside your hood







looks great.. i think we have seen us last summer at Kaunitz right??


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

I want to see if I can apply







.... I want to be part of this crew... my bag set up started yesterday and it should be done by the end of the week!


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Love it







Car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you







by the way. can you im me the dates of your wide angle objective? i love those pics you made.

_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_basti is that an U.S. bumper?

yes, thats right jeremy. why r u asking?









_Quote, originally posted by *vw-supreme* »_hi basti,
nice carpet inside your hood







looks great.. i think we have seen us last summer at Kaunitz right?? 

dankeschoen. kaunitz!? ahm, also ich war nicht in kaunitz. sorry. kennen wir uns aus dem vagboard.de oder von golfiv.de ?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Why the hell do the Europeans have their stickers before me? I'm like 3000 miles closer than they are!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_yes, thats right jeremy. why r u asking?










just wondering.


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Were do i sign up? lol Just got my air ride in should be in about 3 weeks. also my car has and getting a few changes as wheels, body work a few custom thinga majigs. here is my car as of last year. nice cars.










_Modified by SuCi0 at 3:06 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
thank you







by the way. can you im me the dates of your wide angle objective? i love those pics you made.


basti- No sure what you are asking.. What lens am I using?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Why the hell do the Europeans have their stickers before me? I'm like 3000 miles closer than they are!






























I put slow mail delivery on yours for lack of photo sharing lately


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_Were do i sign up? lol Just got my air ride in should be in about 3 weeks. also my car has and getting a few changes as wheels, body work a few custom thinga majigs. here is my car as of last year. nice cars.


Awsome Dude







There is no sign up. The Low.Life groupe is formed. We may be looking for more cars in the future


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Why the hell do the Europeans have their stickers before me? I'm like 3000 miles closer than they are!
















Yours should be arriving soon


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (TickTack)*

i sure hope my car makes it in this group sometime, would deff be an honor with all the cars that are in it
they are all beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_









Basti that molding you have in the pic below the sticker, is that the way it comes stock on european mk5 gti quarter glass?
i never seen one on US mk5 and always though that vw mest up on design
by the way car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Maaaaan, looking good guys, makes me wanna git er dun real soon


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

thats an awesome shot!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Sick shot Paul


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

That`s just effin SICK. Should make a postet out of that shot


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*









Teasers suck dont they


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

yeah they do... post a real pic


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

i know what they are now hahahhahaha


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_Teasers suck dont they


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Just put these bad boys up for sale in the FS thread if any of you guys or gals are interested..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Why you selling them?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Don't need em. At this height my car is laying heavily on the skid plate with 20PSI of air left in the front bags.. The .:R already has massive camber front and rear. For me to pull the skid plate to get the fronts lower I need to figure out how to get my rear lower. It is maxed out and it is not the shock. The bag is fully deflated and that is it. Seems like I have the opposite problem of most with my fronts going really low and my rears not as low. Basically I will have to have the mounting pucks on the rears CNC'd cut down to get it lower and maybe I could get another inch out of that...I'm cool with it for now though. Fender height is about 22 1/4-3/8 " and the front and rears are even..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_








Teasers suck dont they









i know what those are...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Got a letter in the mail today with some kick ass stickers.







Thanks Jeff








good way to start off my birthday









_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 2:45 AM 4-8-2008_


_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 6:37 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Got a letter in the mail today with some kick ass stickers.








good way to start off my birthday









when is your birthday?
Because my birthday is today april 8


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
when is your birthday?
Because my birthday is today april 8










It`s the same as yours, April 8.








Happy Birthday http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

Congrats to both of you!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

Happy birthday guys


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

Happy birthday from Germany, too...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

HAPPY BIRFDAY BOYS!!!!


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re:*


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

That is one clean ride, lovin the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*

Lower it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Jordan wheels look awesome, i wish they were slightly more shiny.. 
And it does need to go down a bit more since it can tuck that humongous wheel. looks hot fa sho!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Looks great.. love the wheels!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ The .:R already has massive camber front and rear.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

The race2ks look sick.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*









22's son


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Jordan wheels look awesome, i wish they were slightly more shiny.. 
And it does need to go down a bit more since it can tuck that humongous wheel. looks hot fa sho! 

Im going to do a 3" pipe for my c-notch to go another 1.5 down


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_
Im going to do a 3" pipe for my c-notch to go another 1.5 down









oh you dont have the frame notch yet? .. yeah thats definitely give you some extra room to settle a bit more. i assume you dont have a sway either.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Still have the sway too, but its comming out,unless I go H-sport. Just haven't had any tme at all since I got the car back.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

I can has pic whore timez now?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Oooh oooh me too!!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

bastids, i hate you both.







ill be sittin that way in about 2 weeks...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Id love the see the jetta acquire a severe case of crooked wheel syndrome.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

mark those borders hurt my eyes. Please have whoever did it stop


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_mark those borders hurt my eyes. Please have whoever did it stop 

Hes russian I aint messin with his borders.....








When you gonna come up and shoot the car man?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

I do not have a free weekend for a month or so. Kids and travel for work are heavy on my list, but if you and Darrick come on down for a visit we can work something out. Maybe








Other than that I will be up when I can. Its been awhile since I saw some folks up in that hood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or even in my hood


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I was down there two weeks ago, but was busy with work the entire time and the car was duuurty...








We will work something out probably be better to wait til the kits on.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_Still have the sway too, but its comming out,unless I go H-sport. Just haven't had any tme at all since I got the car back.

oh yeah sways gotta come out... is not like its needed, unless if you plan on going racing outside of a 1/4mile track..


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
oh yeah sways gotta come out... is not like its needed, unless if you plan on going racing outside of a 1/4mile track.. 

Or ever plan on going 80mph + on a freeway that has any sort of curvature to it. My axle sat a good 3/4" up in the notch of my frame and didnt come close to hitting my neuspeed sway bar once.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Id love the see the jetta acquire a severe case of crooked wheel syndrome.
















ya, maybe that's pushin it a bit i suppose...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
ya, maybe that's pushin it a bit i suppose...









Nothing a little bending to the rear axle beam cant fix


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

you better be putting curtains in that beyotch


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Nothing a little bending to the rear axle beam cant fix


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I can has pic whore timez now?









Hey D, your a WHORE anyways.. nice GLI


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_

















looks good dude
(this is josh's friend shelby if you didn't know)


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Couldn't take it any longer. I had to put my 19s on yesterday.










_Modified by Plain at 7:28 AM 4-11-2008_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Plain)*

looks sooo awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Looking awesome Paul!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*








So nice Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice sticker


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

MMM, paul looks awesome!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Saturday bump


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

the wheels looks so awesome man.. love it..


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Plain)*

I really liked it on steels......


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (candela)*

The steels where hot but ya can't beat 19's.. I wanna see that sucker tuckin 20's


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

LOL brown delivers.

















no fittings though


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Git er done slacker


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

no fittings or else I would be at the shop right now









no more working on it in the garage.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_no fittings or else I would be at the shop right now









no more working on it in the garage.









man ive got tons of fittings, lmk what you need, pay shipping and they are yours.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Excuses Excuses







No fittings.. Yeah right


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I am serious







I would be doing that **** right now instead of in here. 

I might go put my projectors in though









I need a better badgeless grill though.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am serious







I would be doing that **** right now instead of in here. 

I might go put my projectors in though









I need a better badgeless grill though. 

What fittings you need biatch, dont use that excuse.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I've got a gang of fittings too... What do you need? Let's see a wanted parts list


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I've got a gang of fittings too... What do you need? Let's see a wanted parts list









I bet between me and you we can get this slacker set. I probably have spent in the neighborhood of 300-400 dollars on fittings no joke, most are sitting


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I need 1/2 to 3/8ths ports for the tank and for my rear bags. 
I need 90 degree 3/8 ports for the fronts. 
I need 3/8th fittings for each valve. Running 4 roight now. 

and I have not see my sons in a few weeks. So we are playing in the warm weather.

















75 here today.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I need 1/2 to 3/8ths ports for the tank and for my rear bags. 
I need 90 degree 3/8 ports for the fronts. 
I need 3/8th fittings for each valve. Running 4 roight now. 

and I have not see my sons in a few weeks. So we are playing in the warm weather.
















75 here today. 

I will go check my "supply" right now.
I want a picture of you running through the sprinkler with no shirt on though


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Should have seen me running to keep the camera dry


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i've spent a good amount of moneys into fittings also but i dont have anything 3/8s extra since i have 1/4" line.. 
and i vote for pictars of Shawn running through the water also.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Let me know what you need sweetheart


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I want a picture of you running through the sprinkler with no shirt on though

x a bazillion


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Hey I could REALLY use a couple of those 3/8NPT male to 3/8 airline connections. I know I'm not part of the whole low.life.society but those just caught my eye!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Whatever Shawn doesnt need I can send ya, provided you pay shipping.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Whatever Shawn doesnt need I can send ya, provided you pay shipping.

I'll pay whatever you need, not to sound needy but how soon will you know?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Just call Tristan on Monday. He can get them for you same day or next day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
I'll pay whatever you need, not to sound needy but how soon will you know?

As soon as Shawns lazy ass sees this thread


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

have i mentioned how much i hate wiring...especially soldering...like oh em gee dood....
im at the shop now...who wants to come help haha


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_have i mentioned how much i hate wiring...especially soldering...like oh em gee dood....
im at the shop now...who wants to come help haha

i couldnt catch the next flight so ill be driving see you in about 10 hours.... i plan on not stopping


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

if i was down there i could try and go down.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_have i mentioned how much i hate wiring...especially soldering...like oh em gee dood....
im at the shop now...who wants to come help haha

I hate wiring as well, so i am not coming


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

I am good on the tape sweetie 
you want to send those t's so I can hook up the gauges I need to order









the rest should be shipping to the house on monday. 
So if I need anything after that I will let you all know. I appricate that help fellers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Shawn W. at 6:21 PM 4-12-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
i couldnt catch the next flight so ill be driving see you in about 10 hours.... i plan on not stopping


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_if i was down there i could try and go down. 

you guys are sucha tease

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
I hate wiring as well, so i am not coming










eff you sir...haha im kidding i wouldnt help me either


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I wire all day long at my current job. . . . 
luckily I travel too so it is alright.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wire all day long at my current job. . . . 
luckily I travel too so it is alright.









so come...travel to sunny beaches to do some wiring...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

PS i do not pay for my own travel








hint hint.....


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_PS i do not pay for my own travel








hint hint.....

well wen i have in the past paid for someone to travel i didnt just get wiring done....hint hint









i am basically done tho i hate the fumes


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
well wen i have in the past paid for someone to travel i didnt just get wiring done....hint hint









i am basically done tho i hate the fumes


I am no whore


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I am no whore









not wat i heard


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i've spent a good amount of moneys into fittings also but i dont have anything 3/8s extra since i have 1/4" line.. 
and i vote for pictars of Shawn running through the water also.









what extra 1/4" stuff you got? I am gonna be switching to that size real soon.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
not wat i heard

internet rumors


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am good on the tape sweetie 
you want to send those t's so I can hook up the gauges I need to order









the rest should be shipping to the house on monday. 
So if I need anything after that I will let you all know. I appricate that help fellers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Shawn W. at 6:21 PM 4-12-2008_

pm your address


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

thank honey bear


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
what extra 1/4" stuff you got? I am gonna be switching to that size real soon.

i'll have to look and list it..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I feel a big group hug coming







Can ya feel the love


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I feel a big group hug coming







Can ya feel the love









Lots of Man Love i feel going on quite soon


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Nice








My weekend whorage. Nothing special. Here is why I do not need the adjustable camber plates for the front of the .:R. It takes care of it all on her own


























and a couple cut offs that I liked..



















_Modified by moacur at 5:34 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

i just worked on polishing up the chrome on these old POS wheels








this is a front.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*






















Now get em on


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*









that is a photoshop of lowering.







but the wheels were on for about an hour







Had a leak in the fronts and took them off. 








pick up hubcentric rings and the azev bolts for the center caps this week. FINALLY got my 4th cap from preficous owner too.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Jeff camber is sweet. 
Shawn stop slacking and put the air on already...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I love that I am slacking








If I could I would. As sooooon as the stuff gets here I will be in the shop


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Hey do you guys have a Jazz Blue 20th in this group?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Hey do you guys have a Jazz Blue 20th in this group?









Ah man. Jazz blue was the only color we decided that we weren't going to work with. Buuuuuuuut, Larry and Shawn W. like reach arounds so maybe they could do some nudging for you if you do it right


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Jeff camber is sweet. 


You should pick up those plates so you can buck em out


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
You should pick up those plates so you can buck em out
















i want to, but right now w/ these wheels i dont need to. i'm tucking w/o a problem if i had more poke i'd rock the hell out of them. no one's been interested on them?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

jeff how much u want for em?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Santi- A few people have expressed some interest..Florida Flow the most...
KraCKeD- I put them up for $275 shippd but I will take $250 shipped.
Most camber plates are close to 4 bills so this is a pretty smokin deal..


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

mark you can have them if you want. working on getting interior sorted out.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I would love to have them, but dont have that much cash right now!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

I may still have them when you are ready


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Here's a quick teaser from today. Got a little carried away on the second one and decided I had to post it. Expect more tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good to meet you today man, it's a shame pictures can't do this car justice
















hi-res: http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg 








hi-res: http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg 
And for good measure:








hi-res: http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg 


_Modified by TickTack at 8:01 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Carried away or not that ish is sick


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

and no high res of the last one? c'mon man!


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_and no high res of the last one? c'mon man!









I don't know what you're talking about















EDIT: Fine, fine, one more.








hi-res: http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg 


_Modified by TickTack at 8:14 PM 4-13-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

someone loves to overedit


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_someone loves to overedit









haha exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Ah man. Jazz blue was the only color we decided that we weren't going to work with. Buuuuuuuut, Larry and Shawn W. like reach arounds so maybe they could do some nudging for you if you do it right









Oh boy, now my secrets have started spreading westwards of me. This cant be good.


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_someone loves to overedit









Hey, it was just that one and I thought it was funny, so I posted it! I'm usually not one for much post processing, just out of laziness









_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_Got a little carried away on the second one and decided I had to post it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
Hey, it was just that one and I thought it was funny, so I posted it! I'm usually not one for much post processing, just out of laziness










oh no I have done it too


----------



## Ville (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

Sumer is coming here in North too


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Ville)*

Nice Ville http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Finland represent


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
Good to meet you today man, it's a shame pictures can't do this car justice


















Thanks Matt, gerat pics, i actually like edited pictures. it was nice meeting you too, by the way thanks again for the stickers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do you have any more pics?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_










Basti are those wheels 18x8?
anyone knows where i could get a set?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_Basti are those wheels 18x8?
anyone knows where i could get a set?

Ebay mang. just search a6 wheels.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Basti are those wheels 18x8?
anyone knows where i could get a set?


7,5x18








they are from the a8, not a6







but very hard to get in the us. you are person number 100+ asking me where to get this wheels


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Basti are those wheels 18x8?
anyone knows where i could get a set?


How bout these Rat


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*

WOW, I`m away for 5 days and suddenly the thread is full of eyecandy








Looking good guys. Soon it will be time for me to start whoooooring.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Low.Life. Special of the day and *only today*. HPS camber plates *$200 shipped * anywhere in the US































bottom side








Thickness


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

Im sooo happy i found this thread!!!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Low.Life. Special of the day and *only today*. HPS camber plates *$200 shipped * anywhere in the US

























damn i wish i had the funds for this!


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_Here's a quick teaser from today. Got a little carried away on the second one and decided I had to post it. Expect more tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good to meet you today man, it's a shame pictures can't do this car justice
















hi-res: http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg 








hi-res: http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg 
And for good measure:








hi-res: http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg 

_Modified by TickTack at 8:01 PM 4-13-2008_

wow.. awesome style.. love it...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Low.Life. Special of the day and *only today*. HPS camber plates *$200 shipped * anywhere in the US
























damn it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*

I can't even use them


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Shawn W.)*

Come on now.. For $200 you can use them for something else


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
How bout these Rat



















Jeff those look like 20" wheels, nice design http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rat4Life)*

Yeah, I was speaking of the design. Not the size.. I really want to see them on a dumped MKIV


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ I really want to see them on a dumped MKIV









I wish i had one of those


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Rat4Life)*









You boys like clean booty in messy spaces


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

^Thats hot.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

Wow....that looks fantastic


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Danka.. Clean euro flava




























_Modified by moacur at 7:50 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

sheee moveessss....pix up wen i get home !!!!!!!!!
unassisted three wheel....check te thread fo mo'










_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 6:52 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_








You boys like clean booty in messy spaces


















nice pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (basti-FSI)*

Thanks basti


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_
nice pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Finally a dub with some decent camber!
Looking great mang!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Finally a dub with some decent camber!

Here's one with some decent camber, pretty sure its on coils too


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Here's one with some decent camber, pretty sure its on coils too

















Nice! Good to see people using the R's suspension for what it can do with fitment!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Here's one with some decent camber, pretty sure its on coils too










And its also an .:R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish i could do that to mine, but i already have that stupid problem of the beam going forward A LOT.. like all the other mk4s that are low


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
And its also an .:R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish i could do that to mine, but i already have that stupid problem of the beam going forward A LOT.. like all the other mk4s that are low
















just swap an R rear in your car without the haladex. and ecs makes the camber adjustment control arms.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
just swap an R rear in your car without the haladex. and ecs makes the camber adjustment control arms.









thats true, but thats to much work. i need to get my rear to sit centered on the wheel well first.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats true, but thats to much work. i need to get my rear to sit centered on the wheel well first. 

That would do it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
And its also an .:R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish i could do that to mine, but i already have that stupid problem of the beam going forward A LOT.. like all the other mk4s that are low

















just get camber plates to **** with your camber


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

just get camber plates to **** with your camber

there are no camber plates for mkiv's as far as I know
you can get shims for the stub axles in the rear though to give more camber


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Danka.. Clean euro flava




















i have that same pic of my old mk4, lemme dig it up.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Everyone give a warm welcome to our newest Member of the Low.Life crew. John(JB_1152) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Welcome John(JB_1152).... Woow!! Nice I like it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
there are no camber plates for mkiv's as far as I know
you can get shims for the stub axles in the rear though to give more camber

That is what I meant. Thank Larry


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Everyone give a warm welcome to our newest Member of the Low.Life crew. John(JB_1152) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man, happy to be part of the club. 
That pic did turn out hot!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Can't wait to see more!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Santi's old wheels i assume?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

you got it.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

^^ oh my lanta


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Jeebus Happy.. That looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I feel Happy, oh so happy.
I feel happy and whitty, and ___.
and i pity anyone who's not looking @ this.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Damn happy....Looks amazing!, bet you feel it was well worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Damn happy....Looks amazing!, bet you feel it was well worth the wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice John! Had no idea you were doing air ride.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_









need more pics asap


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

there on hush hush mode. Comming soon to theaters near you


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

It's still going to down a bit more when I get my new parts!




_Modified by Plain at 7:18 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

Damnit Paul, now I gotta take the plasma torch to my front fenderwells so I can keep up with you!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Damnit Paul, now I gotta take the plasma torch to my front fenderwells so I can keep up with you!























you won't


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Daaaaayyyuuuummmm Paul








What set-up are you running and what are your secrets


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you won't

Nope, I will. Decided to do it. Not in a huge hurry to do it, but I'll do it sometime in the near future.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Almost puts me in the spirit to tub out some fenders and frame rails!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Nope, I will. Decided to do it. Not in a huge hurry to do it, but I'll do it sometime in the near future.










are you going to recover the spot? That is what I thought about so as to not look like a hack jobber


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_are you going to recover the spot? That is what I thought about so as to not look like a hack jobber

Yeah, plan on welding some kind of cover over it and painting it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I was thinking about this also


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I just ran out and did mine quick


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I just ran out and did mine quick









































haha that has got to be the quickest fix i have EVER seen. do mine next.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so much thinking, i just gotta do it


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (BerkR32)*











_Modified by moacur at 9:55 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Winslow gay, he would join a club like this.


----------



## sicktoothpick (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Winslow gay, he would join a club like this. 

travy not speak engrish very well


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*









I saw your reply and about playing with his switches in your garage and wanting bags again


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_








I saw your reply and about playing with his switches in your garage and wanting bags again























hahahah that was hella long ago. I wouldnt bad my mk4. Id get a real car to bag, your R is an exception since it has IRS.


----------



## sicktoothpick (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (Travy)*

excuses excuses


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
hahahah that was hella long ago. I wouldnt bad my mk4. Id get a real car to bag, your R is an exception since it has IRS.










Ouch


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (sicktoothpick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sicktoothpick* »_excuses excuses

you know I only speak the truth.

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Ouch


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

sooooooo many people doing air now its crazy! i mean its huge over the pond so i guess it was just a matter of time. i still plan on doing it but im just sayin...does it bother anyone else?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Flexibility.. No one really enjoys being slammed on coils except for looks....No matter how much they say it and hate on bags.. 
Flexability is the main issue that no one talks about. It's always "I can get that low on coils"
No one thinks that this mother f'cker can go blast through some corners at stock height and then pull into some parking lot and slam his sh't on it's belly and make it look sick as f'ck. Might as well make the best of these cars and i know that I couldn't when i was slammed on coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by moacur at 10:19 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

oh trust me i completely agree but when i wanted to do it months ago..not that many people had it...and then i just was lookin at everyones build pages and its like damn..its gettin popular quick. i might need to step up fast lol 
anyway...im definitely putting air on my jetta since its my daily and its practical. 
corrado might get it but i kinda like the static drop on it right now
pics for reference:


















_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 10:29 PM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

God I love your cars Sean. I want to do dirty things to them. Or at least give them a hug.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

So I am on a quest to get my car lower.. Rears can come down once I get different shocks. My Vmaxx shocks are bottomed out.
My issue is the front. Wheels are so crushed in the wheel well. Not even sure if it is possible to get the front bags lower or not. So I am looking for some suggestions, tips, trick or anything you got that I could try. Fender liners are still in.. I don't figure that this makes a difference or not..
Car as it sits today. I'm about 1" from laying control arm bushing and 1 1/2" from laying oil pan..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Take the fender liners out, there should be a pinch rail above the wheel that needs to be pounded/ground down to give you a little more room for the wheels to go up.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Take the fender liners out, there should be a pinch rail above the wheel that needs to be pounded/ground down to give you a little more room for the wheels to go up.

like so.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Yep, we were looking at thise one day when we had the liners out and talking about if we should flatten those or not.. Now I know.. I will try this next







Thanks fellas http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

So when I return home in two weeks. The process begins. I have friday off. I am going to look at barrowing a car to drive for the few days I am home. I will be doing the dad duties along with all of this. So time will be limited. 
but I am only going to be around my car for like 5-6 days. before I head to your area jeff and then off to kansas city, kansas. Good thing is i do not put any more miles on the wagon








You ever just sit there and wish you had more time







that is me. So I am going to watch the playoffs and hang with the kids before I do not get to see them for a few weeks


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Sweet man! Hopefully we can catch up while you are in town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Jeff, shoulda lettme take that baby sledge to your pinch when your car was on the lift








And yeah Travy it would be nice to have a car w/ IRS if you are going to run bags, but I still wouldn't give them up on my car.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Jeff, shoulda lettme take that baby sledge to your pinch when your car was on the lift








And yeah Travy it would be nice to have a car w/ IRS if you are going to run bags, but I still wouldn't give them up on my car.

I know huh







Live and learn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

This is a really VW-noob question....but do the R32's have a macpherson strut setup in the rear?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_This is a really VW-noob question....but do the R32's have a macpherson strut setup in the rear?

no


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Dangerous Jeff, dangerous.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Livin on the edge


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Speaking of living on the edge, I really need to give my balls a good shave...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Livin on the edge









Ha! I get it aerosmith, living on the edge, train tracks. HA!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Plain)*

Jeff you love that bridge


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

that bridge looks bas as hell.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

bas as hell is right


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

look what I did fellas








http://www.tmtuning.com/HOME/s....html


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

congrats. nice to see another nice car up there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*

photoshop gives me hope


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

My dad's mk4 on air
















P-shop offcourse but wouldn't it be cool








Damn guys my wheels are seriously ****ed up, put them on one week early and got surprised by ice and salt















Now I can start all over again http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 










_Modified by kevin20V at 11:50 AM 4-21-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

a few from a show this weekend. one of these days I will get some good pics taken.
























got my sticker on too!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Lower Shawn


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

aaarrrggg







That sucks Kevin








and looking damn good Dash  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gnarly T-Rex (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I'm trying to tuck these a little more. Some links to a proper kit would be appreciated.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

















dont mind the white spot on the front where some idiot decided to merge into me a couple weeks ago










_Modified by dashrendar at 8:38 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*















Nice thing about that though is if his insurance is covering the bill you can more then likely get the hood and fenders painted also as they will have to blend the paint







Take it to the most expensive paint shop you know of


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_














Nice thing about that though is if his insurance is covering the bill you can more then likely get the hood and fenders painted also as they will have to blend the paint







Take it to the most expensive paint shop you know of









oh I will, although it looks like he not have insurance. but I have uninsured motorists insurance, so I may still be all right.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Jeff Look for a package this week


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
oh I will, although it looks like he not have insurance. but I have uninsured motorists insurance, so I may still be all right.


WOW, you can actually drive a car in the US with no insurance?
Here in Norway you don`t get your lisenceplates before you have insurance.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

yeah i don't understand how that works, i just renewed my registration and had to show proof of insurance.

dash - i sometimes forget that you bought my front and rear ends


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Jeff Look for a package this week


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Gnarly T-Rex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gnarly T-Rex* »_I'm trying to tuck these a little more. Some links to a proper kit would be appreciated.


























Sexy!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

leaving for the body shop right now....


















_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 7:48 AM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*

looks sick man!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*

deeeeeeeeeamn








looks amaazingg!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_dash - i sometimes forget that you bought my front and rear ends









yep, still rocking them! should be getting some work done on them this summer.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*

KraCKeD- Looking damn good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

Low.Life has a new mascot.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*








What's his/her name?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

Haven't decided on a name yet. Either Beans or Lucy. Leaning towards Lucy. Need to get her a spike collar.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

Rad! Hes right in at about chew toy size!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (The_Sauce)*

For now! She's about the size of a guinea pig at the moment!








She'll be about 20-25 pounds when full grown (still not that big though







).


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

Ya, I live with a 97 lb red nosed pitbull.... hahaha. Most anything and everything is chew toy size.








What kind of dog? Im not too good with little dogs.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Ya, I live with a 97 lb red nosed pitbull.... hahaha. Most anything and everything is chew toy size.








What kind of dog? Im not too good with little dogs.

I love Pits, they're great dogs. They have a bad rap, but I've never actually met a mean one.
My little monster is a Boston Terrier.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

I love Pits too, he is the biggest ***** of a creature ever! haha. If he doesn't get to cuddle with everyone he complains. My aunt and uncle used to have a boston when I was younger I just didnt put two and two together their dog died years ago. How old is she?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (The_Sauce)*

She's 7 weeks old.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

Nice, shes gotta be way smaller than she looks in those pictures!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (The_Sauce)*

Pits r the best dogs. So compassionate. Theyre big babies. If u treat them good. My sisters pit is the biggest baby whiner every, if u make eye contact with her and dont pet her, shell whine and then jump on u to lick you. She is funny.








My sister just had a baby, so the dog(Majesty) has been all down in the dumps, but she has calmed down a lot. She use to jump all over everyone that came in her house.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

cute dog D. Boston terries are awesome dogs, very smart.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yeah, I'm pretty stoked about her. Getting a Boston was a good choice for me. They're smart, don't bark much, don't shed, and they're small enough to take in the car and can be crate trained pretty easily. That, and they're the manliest looking of the wimpy small dogs!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_That, and they're the manliest looking of the wimpy small dogs!









Trying to comprehend that statement hurts my brain.....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_don't shed

Who told you that, i'll tell you now they do shed.. as long as you bath her once a week or every other week, and get a shed blade she wont shed much, you wont notice it until after 6 months or so, for the first 6 motnhs she wont shed much, or at all.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

awww shes so cute! i want a boston terrier!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (xxp0werrangersxx)*

















And since we are posting pets..







this is my mutt, Chinese Crested/Pug mix, i got another pure breed Chinese Crested all black.


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

How many of you still use your fender liners? I want to go lower, but my wheels will rub against it. I have a CAI and I don't think it would be very smart if I did without a fender liner. Suggestions?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_How many of you still use your fender liners? I want to go lower, but my wheels will rub against it. I have a CAI and I don't think it would be very smart if I did without a fender liner. Suggestions?

are the wheels resting on your fender lines when your all the way down? if yes, then take them off, and get rid of your CAI and get a stock air box w/ a K&N, if not then it dont matter unless you drive your car all the way down and when you turn it rubs. which in that case it isnt low enough.







cus you shouldnt be able to turn the wheels all the way down.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_How many of you still use your fender liners? I want to go lower, but my wheels will rub against it. I have a CAI and I don't think it would be very smart if I did without a fender liner. Suggestions?

i just cut out center part of fender liner, so the front and back parts are still there.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Rat4Life)*

**this is a teaser of a shoot uberhose did today**


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_**this is a teaser of a shoot uberhose did today**




























































soo scaryyy


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (xxp0werrangersxx)*

A few pics from tonight after I got everything bolted back together


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (JB_1152)*

everyones cars look soo good
i have alota work to do still on myne
posted a new thread up tho....dont think im susposed to put my cars pics in here cuz im not part of this


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Hinrichs)*

And a little more pic whorage.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

that dude needs to stop writing on the roof of your car








looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_that dude needs to stop writing on the roof of your car









That's me actually.








And the angle is weird so it's hard to tell, but I'm writing on the sunroof.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

you should of had the woman dress up too







bond and his women


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
That's me actually.








And the angle is weird so it's hard to tell, but I'm writing on the sunroof.

then going to prep school afterwards? nice blazer


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (tivs31)*

well you go right ahead then. auto-enthusiast people know better than the average person plus ive never met you















diddo on the blazer comment as well


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_then going to prep school afterwards? nice blazer









Nothing wrong with going to a prep school man. Catholic girls are dirty sluts.








This show had a "James Bond" theme so everyone was wearing suits and stuff. It was a pretty fun show.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_And a little more pic whorage.










Please keep it up







D man your isht is always looking fly


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

did you clay bar your car? that's some serious shineage ..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (candela)*

I had the paint professionally buffed, polished and waxed by a place called Park Place LTD near me, they're an exotic car dealership. Best $160 I've spent on the car in a long time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Capt. Obvious)*

I never realized how tall you is..







unless your car is jsut that low...







.








I was also wondering why you were all dressed up.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Santi)*

Eh, both I suppose. I'm 6'4".


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I never realized how tall you is..







unless your car is jsut that low...







.








I was also wondering why you were all dressed up. 

hes pimpin it to try and get you to visit him santi...impresing u is a full time job...whore. u install the bags yet?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Eh, both I suppose. I'm 6'4".

werd.. me 2









_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
hes pimpin it to try and get you to visit him santi...impresing u is a full time job...whore. u install the bags yet?








i guess i can try and surprise him one day since he's making an effort... 
And i'm gonna go install them in a few mins. I was working on some pictures for my photography class, they are due tomorrow. I'll have pics later tonight of how low they go.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
And i'm gonna go install them in a few mins. I was working on some pictures for my photography class, they are due tomorrow. I'll have pics later tonight of how low they go. 

Sssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooo??????????????????????????
Lets see em


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

I want to see some stickers







Lowlife and others


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

oohhh ok. Like this
























J/k Shawn.. You'll have to wait and see yours published


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Santi)*









serious VIP status.
dig it from front to back.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (slo deno)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slo deno* »_








serious VIP status.
dig it from front to back.









Deno VAG cars don't do VIP. Please stop


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

just sayin with the suits and all.
need to chill a little bit.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (slo deno)*

Sure buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Thanks Deno. The VIP style is definitely an _influence_, but I wouldn't call my car VIP by any means. The minitruck, euro and VIP scenes are all major sources of inspiration and style for me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Thanks Deno. The VIP style is definitely an _influence_, but I wouldn't call my car VIP by any means. The minitruck, euro and VIP scenes are all major sources of inspiration and style for me.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Youre welcome Darrick!















Although you do have the most VIP 'styled' audi i have ever seen. Ill never get tired of seein pics of that thing.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Darrick is straight "VIP" himself


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

great pic bro. What kind of Camera is that? and do u edit ur pix?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Thanks.. I shoot with a Panasonic FZ50 which you can get for a damn good price. I absolutely love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and yes I do some touch ups but most of it is straight out of the camera


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Thanks Deno. 

any time boss. 
car is ill. no reason to deny that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_oohhh ok. Like this
























J/k Shawn.. You'll have to wait and see yours published









I want one! I want one!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (dashrendar)*

They will be available shortly in any color desired.. Had a bunch of different fonts made up and I am deciding what I think looks best.
My favorite right now is this- Preston Script- simple and clean..
Don't mind the location..This was just a test.
For me I will be putting one on the very bottom of the windshield in the same color as my car since I have a wiper delete







So it will be a lighter silver then this with some metallics in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

damn thats one shiney assssss!


----------



## GoodOlArtie (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

i want bags... i want to be low


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (GoodOlArtie)*

bag the passat dude.








any setup for MKII or three







Transferable


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Sssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooo??????????????????????????
Lets see em










I'll have pics tongiht, i didnt end up doing them thrusday i did them friday no trimming, to nothing.. straigt up bolt on and they fit perfectly and my rear beam is laying on the frame of the car.

















































so i cant go lower in the rear unless i push the beam down or something..


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Santi)*

Good spots tonight Jeff, although I amazed that it snowed today! What the hell, guess summer is over, time for fall!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (JB_1152)*

Yeah man







I had a blast.. Summer better not be over








I got a bunch of bombs for ya


















_Modified by moacur at 7:44 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

nice shots guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (dashrendar)*

turn the heat up I will be in town next week till saturday I believe.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

We'll do out best man







.... but it is not looking good


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

Well I land on tuesday and leave sunday SOOOO lets hope saturday is nice







If not we can just grab some beers


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

Sounds like a solid plan to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

I will bring the point and shoot


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

I bet it's cute


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I bet it's cute










It takes pics all by itself.


----------



## 20vPrep (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

What about stickers with a basset hound or a weiner dog? emphasizing the lowww.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well I land on tuesday and leave sunday SOOOO lets hope saturday is nice







If not we can just grab some beers









And we didnt even get to see each other when you rolled thru chicago


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
And we didnt even get to see each other when you rolled thru chicago










But I am working 30mins away from them next week. 
I am in Lancing right now










_Modified by Shawn W. at 10:10 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

But I am working 30mins away from them. I am in Lancing right now









Lansing?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Larry Appleton)*

Yes I am in lancing Michigan till thursday. 
then I go home for 4 days and head to Missouri till sunday then off to Kansas on that sunday. 
home on the 16th. I think this is when i will actually get to the airride.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

excuses excuses


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Larry Appleton)*

yup. I am full of them. car is sittin in the garage.... 
I am not a happy man right now.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_yup. I am full of them. car is sittin in the garage.... 
I am not a happy man right now.









theres time for everything, i guess








my car is finally going into the shop tomorrow for long awaited bodywork, maybe when i get it back you will have air on your car?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Larry Appleton)*

Well i am hoping that I am home for a few weeks after the 16th. 
I have some Ideas for the air pressure gauges. 

I want it to be done before I go to cali in June.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

CA in june? what part?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (HAPPYnotEMO)*

VW classic south of LA 
its mostly an aircooled show but some friends of mine go and I go with


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

ill be in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hit me up


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (HAPPYnotEMO)*

I went last year







the wagon was 4x4 status hahah well it still is. 

I am HOPING i can be sitting on the rear tires.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*

ZeroLux hooxed it up


















_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 9:26 PM 4-27-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*

^^^
OH SNAP! looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*

haha no grillz stylesss!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_ZeroLux hooxed it up

how much air were you running in these pics?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
how much air were you running in these pics?

i was just showing off for the pictures....that was me dropping it on the tires...so i guess i went down to like 10 psi...my febders are unpainted and still need work so...i dont care about burning paint...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Looks so much better w/o the badges.


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

How low do I need to go to join you guys?
















I think that a "low.life.society" sticker would be perfect on my bagged bug when it is finished in some weeks


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (DrLaban)*

what color u painting that bug?....that thing is SAWEEEEET


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Looks so much better w/o the badges. 

Yeah, no kidding right. Sometimes I wonder what I was thinking


----------



## DrLaban (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_what color u painting that bug?....that thing is SAWEEEEET









I am going for the Resto/Rod look, so it will be painted with grey primer, and A LOT of chrome.
The chrome will make an awsome contrast against the primer. 
I am finished inside the car, this is how it turned out..


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by DrLaban at 7:50 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_ZeroLux hooxed it up

















_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 9:26 PM 4-27-2008_

do all bagged cars squat like that when you accelerate? or do you set the ride height like that for a reason?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
do all bagged cars squat like that when you accelerate? or do you set the ride height like that for a reason? 

i was showing off for the picture...my car has the ability to be stiffer on the bags than on the coils i was on before
that "squat" is like 10 psi ina sleave bag....tire on fender...not so good for tires but i dont care haha


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 5:44 AM 4-29-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Bump







We're slackin


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Bump







We're slackin









Nah man, we`re just working like hell to get some kick ass cars ready for summer


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Mr Schmidt)*

Woot Woot


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Nah man, we`re just working like hell to get some kick ass cars ready for summer









ya fareealz...im workin my ass off on my car...new seats yesterday woohoo


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Nah man, we`re just working like hell to get some kick ass cars ready for summer









X2 
I'm constantly working on my 3 cars to get them ready for the summer!!


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

re-polished my wheels today got 2 of them finished! Tomorrow the other two...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

SICK!


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I need bags








Too bad I know NO local dubbers in CO to do the project with


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (scharged)*


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

your 20v cabby is BAD


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (UbrGubr)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

How did I know these were coming in here


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Of course!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

the other angle was better.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

I liked this one best because it shows off more of the interior.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*









so others can see what I am talking about


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









tukin rim


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

diggin this one


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

me too









and another set of mine, coz I'm such a picwhore


----------



## shape (Jun 30, 2003)

too late to get in on this?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kevin20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin20V* »_me too









and another set of mine, coz I'm such a picwhore

































you never sent me the high res shots you said you would, like a year ago


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

Well if I remember correctly I did send those to an e-mail address for you...?
I'm sorry that you haven't received them!








If you're still interested let me know


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

Look for some midwest whoreage later this week. I am about half an hour from Jeff and John here in Minnesota!! There are alot of lakes here


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Can't wait man







Just be happy it's not bug season yet


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*








that is not far away







I already know that. I travel too much


----------



## SoCalElite (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Beautiful cars! When notching the frame, does both sides have to be notched or just one side and which side? Thanks!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (SoCalElite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalElite* »_Beautiful cars! When notching the frame, does both sides have to be notched or just one side and which side? Thanks!

just the passenger side


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Can't wait man







Just be happy it's not bug season yet









maybe up there.. cause they are all over central/south florida... love bugs, beetles, maggets, mosquitos, ants..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

...cubans.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_...cubans.









your not a local you arent allowed to crack those jokes white boy.. and i aint CUBAN. 
Say it with me...* C O L O M B I A N*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Sheeet wait till you meet his columbian ass in person. Tall mother****er.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Sheeet wait till you meet his columbian ass in person. Tall mother****er.









D is too.. so he says..







you west coast mofo's better come to H2O even if tis w/o cars.. but better with cars specially if they are on air ride there should be no excuses... 
Is there any auto train from west coast to east coast? there should be.. 


_Modified by Santi at 12:55 AM 5-7-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

hummmm that is an idea


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
D is too.. so he says..







you west coast mofo's better come to H2O even if tis w/o cars.. but better with cars specially if they are on air ride there should be no excuses... 
Is there any auto train from west coast to east coast? there should be.. 

_Modified by Santi at 12:55 AM 5-7-2008_

no auto train east to west....sorry boys...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
no auto train east to west....sorry boys...


then I am flying


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

ill put the offer out there...anybody comes from the west coast...ILL pickem up form the airport!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I fly into boston area and roll down dagball. 
I appreciate it though. If you want my condo is right accross the street from the convention center. We can get a airride group together and go take some photos. 
I will bring a point and shoot thingy


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I fly into boston area and roll down dagball. 
I appreciate it though. If you want my condo is right accross the street from the convention center. We can get a airride group together and go take some photos. 
I will bring a point and shoot thingy









i am down!!...we'll all have to exchange numbers and **** and actually keep on top of it at the events its easy to become distracted at them...gawd i cant wiat


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Me too santis got my # as well as Jeff. I do not know if jeff is going though.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

santi has mine...we'll just make a list later on


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Look for some midwest whoreage later this week. I am about half an hour from Jeff and John here in Minnesota!! There are alot of lakes here









Excited to see and meet you, would assume you and Jeff are working out the details?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I fly into boston area and roll down dagball. 
I appreciate it though. If you want my condo is right accross the street from the convention center. We can get a airride group together and go take some photos. 
I will bring a point and shoot thingy










but hopefully we wont get kicked out again...




























and actually organize it a little better.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Finally got the POS back today after it being at the shop for 2 weeks and getting absolutely nothing done








decided to test fit some things I just got back from the paint shop







Which you can't see in these photos


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

i think u should do 20th skirts.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

hhhmmmm.. Never thought about switching skirts I guess....


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

you should, then send me your R32 ones.








edit: pg 32 is mine!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Finally got the POS back today after it being at the shop for 2 weeks and getting absolutely nothing done










Why ??? that sounds kinda pointless


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

i dunno i pretty much like it the way it is. so sick dude. i wish i got the R i was lookin at before my GLI.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Kind of a long story.. Put my 4-piston Brembo BBK on. Took an 8mm spacer to clear them with my wheels. So took them off and put the stock ones back on. Even though I probably could have still tucked them. We will try them again when my new wheels show up. So for now I ordered new pads and braided lines for my stock brakes.
I am also upgrading to Stage II C2.500 kit and we were going to throw in the 81. hotside housing and 580cc injectors. Housing was supposed to be here long before the injectors and it still hasn't arrived so basically the car was just sitting there. I am playing phone tag back and forth and getting no responses on when it is going to be here. So I picked it the car back up until we have all of the parts. It is also getting a FMIC but it and the end tanks are getting custom cut to fit behind my euro bumper and that should be here in the next week or two.. So maybe we will just tackle it all at once. Not what I wanted to do but what can ya do








Anyways, it will get done soon enough....
Thanks corrado_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Kind of a long story.. Put my 4-piston Brembo BBK on. Took an 8mm spacer to clear them with my wheels. So took them off and put the stock ones back on. Even though I probably could have still tucked them. We will try them again when my new wheels show up. So for now I ordered new pads and braided lines for my stock brakes.
I am also upgrading to Stage II C2.500 kit and we were going to throw in the 81. hotside housing and 580cc injectors. Housing was supposed to be here long before the injectors and it still hasn't arrived so basically the car was just sitting there. I am playing phone tag back and forth and getting no responses on when it is going to be here. So I picked it the car back up until we have all of the parts. It is also getting a FMIC but it and the end tanks are getting custom cut to fit behind my euro bumper and that should be here in the next week or two.. So maybe we will just tackle it all at once. Not what I wanted to do but what can ya do








Anyways, it will get done soon enough....
Thanks corrado_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dear god...
Your car is ridiculous, just stop already


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Dear god...
Your car is ridiculous, just stop already









thats what i was thinking


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*








Well it's not a trailor queen or a car for looks. Want to get it out on the 1/4 mile track in near future and see what this car can really do


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Well it's not a trailor queen or a car for looks. Want to get it out on the 1/4 mile track in near future and see what this car can really do










eff quarter mile....get on the autox track son


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
eff quarter mile....get on the autox track son

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Damn Jeff that is a long story... But yeah you should autoX to prove that cars on air ride can handle just as good as cars w/ coils... + its more fun to autoX


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I hear ya. AutoX would be fun for sure. I'd definitely give it a go. Hopefully after the Stage II is installed the car will be pushing in the mid 400's for HP. Maybe more







So I really want to see what it run the 1/4 in. Nothing like some good ol drag


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Jeff I got no plans tomorrow. Whats is the dealio?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Give me a call. I've got something I have to do between 2-7. any other time besides that I am good to go


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Looking for some opinions. Got a new Bonrath as my other one was sagging a bit. New one is straight as an arrow. 
I'm trying to decide if I should paint it RS again or leave it black. Any opinions? I've always liked it RS but I kinda like the black


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

hmm black looks pretty damn good...and RS looks pretty damn good too. tough decision. i need to fix my saggy grill. does anyone make one for a jetta that doesnt sag? or do i gotta ghetto fix this mother


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hmm black looks pretty damn good...and RS looks pretty damn good too. tough decision. i need to fix my saggy grill. does anyone make one for a jetta that doesnt sag? or do i gotta ghetto fix this mother

u gotta just fix urs...itll keep happening...u may needa strat witha new one tho and jeff...leave it black...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

ya i may have to do that...
on a side note...lookin at your car jeff...it makes me wanna go 18s and get a kit back on my car..prolly votex, 20th skirts and what not. just been a big fan of big bumpers laying ground lately. just not sure about the rubs


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

id leave th e4mo on and just put the sideskirts and rear back on...funny thing ur setup sits lower than a votex/r32 bumper.,..if anything shave wat u got


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Definitely feelin' the black grille over the silver one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shape (Jun 30, 2003)

how would I go about getting a sticker? or do you have to be accepted first?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (shape)*

I gpot wated in st cloud tonight call me tomoeerpow jeff.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_id leave th e4mo on and just put the sideskirts and rear back on...funny thing ur setup sits lower than a votex/r32 bumper.,..if anything shave wat u got

well i like my shaved rockers and my no cut out rear so i dunno. ill just see how it lays out first. i thought about molding the valences or something before h2o. maybe shaving the side grils on the bumper and valence so its just the 2 center vents. not sure though


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
well i like my shaved rockers and my no cut out rear so i dunno. ill just see how it lays out first. i thought about molding the valences or something before h2o. maybe shaving the side grils on the bumper and valence so its just the 2 center vents. not sure though

ya smoothed rockers are sexy...keep ur 17s and layout...andrews car on 17s looks great...he just has too big of wheels in the rear but can go lower me too i cango lower too...just make sure the tires are as small as ur comfortable with


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I say you keep the 17's and the car as is and stretch some 225's on the rears.....maybe 215's if you're a real man.







Roll with it like this for a little while on air, then switch it up if you need too......


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I gpot wated in st cloud tonight call me tomoeerpow jeff.
















Someone had a big night


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

see i liked how andrews sat in the rear. i think if his fronts were wider or spaced out more it would have achieve lowness and stance at the same time. i still wanna achieve stance and tuck. ive been thinkin 225s for the rears ian. well see. i need new tires for the rears soon anyway.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

and 205's for the front.


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

normally a fan of black, but the RS works well with your theme..


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_and 205's for the front.









i agree 205 and 215...i did it too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Leave it Black. It looks much better, IDK Why but w/o badges colormatched grills look odd to me.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Someone had a big night
























And I am up before noon!! Whats with the rain


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

F'ing rain







If you feellas are down for coming to Minneapolis early evening.. I'd love to kick it for a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Maybe you should answer your phone








I am still bringing the camera. I am sure we could get a few good rollers. I need practice


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Sorry dude.. Was changing a diaper


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sorry dude.. Was changing a diaper










Ha ha NO worries. See you later!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

who wants a sneak peek? 
Great to meet you Jeff and John. Thanks for bull****ting the night away!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Great to meet you Jeff and John. Thanks for bull****ting the night away!!

Great to meet you too man, big thanks to you guys for driving out and hanging out and takin some pics! Really appreciate it. Hope to see you again soon.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

sweet rolling shots especially in the rain


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Sweet Shawn







Had a great time man. It was nice to finally meet you guys and kick it. Thanks for taking us out and snapping some pics.. Let's see some high speed wheelie shots








Definitely want to talk to you somemore about the SnapRiot thing if ya know what I'm sayin


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Sweet pictars... 
But why didnt you guys turn the lights off it takes so much away form the pictar...








Cars look hot anyways.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

Wow Great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Just found this one in another thread


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Sweet pictars... 
But why didnt you guys turn the lights off it takes so much away form the pictar...








Cars look hot anyways. 


Cause it was kinda dark







I had to take off my polorizer at one point and bump my iso to 800








Jeff also doesn't have wipers








Floating wheel


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (wolfy19)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

Cause it was kinda dark







I had to take off my polorizer at one point and bump my iso to 800








Jeff also doesn't have wipers








Floating wheel

So ride w/o light a little i'm sure there is other cars w/ light ON on the road, and also lights on the highway.. c'mon buddy.... i thought you knew about camera stuff...







j/k buddy! 
And wipers are useless unless your stopped and about to go and you need to see if there isnt a person in front of you .








AND wtf is up w/ the floating wheel on Johns car, looks awesome..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I wanted the lights on. It meters better for the low light. Kept my shutter fast enough.







I know things ha ha 
Come on santilicious. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wanted the lights on. It meters better for the low light. Kept my shutter fast enough.







I know things ha ha 
Come on santilicious. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

i figured, cus otherwise lights would be off, + they were only running their fogs... i jsut wanted to give you sh!t for it cause your awesome...






















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

if you dont have any wipers, what do you use then? RainX?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
AND wtf is up w/ the floating wheel on Johns car, looks awesome..









Who says you can't 3 wheel an MK4 doing 60 in a straight line


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*









jk...pics and the cars look sweet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for playin in the rain


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

mmmm... sexy rollin shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_









Why is your door a different shade of silver than the rest of your car?








very nice pics guys.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (The_Sauce)*

Cause that's how I roll


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Here is a sh!tty pic of what the car looks like right now... 
Dirty, not on the ground, full of bugs... (i'm gonna clean it a lil' later)
Oh and BLIND.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

im pretty sure ecs sells eye patches


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

New intake mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love it!


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

whats the size of the rims on the silver golf? they look like 18s to me or is that an illusion cause the cars so low lol which means there 17s somebody TELL ME im contemplating a rim and if that thing is rollling on 18s im going for the one rim i know i really want.... HELP


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (manjk)*

they are 18x8 or 8.5.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yes, 18x8.5.. They will be for sale shortly as I got my wheels mounted and balance today







If they clear my Brembos as is like I think they will with no spacers. They will be my DD wheels


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

great picture


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_


nice!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

pictures with the champion wheels on now!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Yes sir. We did a test fit of one of the rears on JB's car last friday and it is going to be





















and they only weight 19.5lbs each







19x8 all around Starting ET of 46. Final ET 26front 21 rears..
Since you can click on the picture to see the rest...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

No pics of them on yet. Still waiting on my adapters. Should be able to do a test fit next week


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Those champions are gonna look siiiiiiiick.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

very sick indeed!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

ballin


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Jeff, these are the best wheels I've seen you get period! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice work man


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Thanks homie







There were a few other wheels that I was contimplating but I think I made a good choice.. Who knows what will be next








Some of the others I was working on...
LM'R's


Works


LM's









































GT-II's which are now discontinued by BBS but you can still get them if you know where to look







So if anyone truly wants a set and will not give this company the run around and not come through. IM me and I will let you know where you can still get these. They are about $1500 per wheel though.. Someone better step up there game before these are all gone

























Champs-












































_Modified by moacur at 2:35 PM 5-14-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

I wish it could sit like this w/o having the ass up. Soon.. i hope, taking my subframe and controls arms off to do a little trimming is still a bit of a hussle. anyways, here is a pic.


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

i want mor epictures of that brown mkiv with the black lms details pls that thing is so NOICE


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (manjk)*

I think his username is lowlife actually. unless that was another brown GTi


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

dilemma time guys.
would you:
buy the new mk4 Mason-Tech struts all in one peice.
or
try to find some used coils and put bags on them, 
both would come out to about the same price.
I am leaning towards the mason-tech ones, just wanted some other opinions.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Anything that is prefabbed and bolts on will be a little nicer. I know my Bags have to resettle on my coilovers every now and then with I hit a big bump or 3 wheel in a driveway.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

The Mason-Tech ones looks pretty sweet, I'd probably go for those.
Hell, nothing is wrong with the ones I have up front and I'm considering switching to the Mason-Tech ones *IF THEY EVER FINISH THEM* (I hope this hint is subtle enough for Scott...







).


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

I vote for going w/ some FK coils and Bags over them. Mason tech is nice, but until i see one of the mk4s go low on those i'm not gonna be impressed. 
I have a new passat i'm doing air on w/ Mason Tech stuff, if i make it go low then i'll tel you go w/ Mason tech.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Had a little test fit today







I am still waiting on my adapters. These are with 25mm for a final offset of 21 up front. My 20mm should be perfect and make all the differemce for tucking some rim. My adapters got shipped out today The rear is tucking rim easily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The front is SOOOOOO crammed against the side of the wheel well that 5mm will make a HUGE difference...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

Sweet jesus...... Thats beautiful.

I want big brakes for the Q!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

I want to go home.........


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_I think his username is lowlife actually. unless that was another brown GTi

Nope different car. Lowlife never had LMs, and his was bmw sepang bronze, I believe this one is a different color, its close but not the same. Jeff might still have the build up thread I sent him of this car.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

sick Jeff, cant wait to see it in person in less than a month! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Damn Jeff.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

that looks amazing Jeff!!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

dashrendar:
i have the mason tech kit and the fronts are awsome with how they bolt on and adjust...and i have new mounts comming tomorrow or saturday that make them an inch lower...so ill post some pics up on my thread woohoo about those....


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

will the masontech mounts bolt to any coilover possibly?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_dashrendar:
i have the mason tech kit and the fronts are awsome with how they bolt on and adjust...and i have new mounts comming tomorrow or saturday that make them an inch lower...so ill post some pics up on my thread woohoo about those....


what mounts are you getting?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I vote for going w/ some FK coils and Bags over them. Mason tech is nice, but until i see one of the mk4s go low on those i'm not gonna be impressed. 
I have a new passat i'm doing air on w/ Mason Tech stuff, if i make it go low then i'll tel you go w/ Mason tech. 

well it looks like what people are having a problem with the mason tech ones is there wheels. so they cant spin the bag down low enough. right now between my easystreet lower mount and the tire is like 2 inches. if I get the mason's and spin them down right over the tire, then I should be good to go right? I run a 17x8.5 et15 after spacers.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

i dunno what the mounts are exactly...ill find out very soon tho
and i had the problem with my wheel and tires since i had a 225/40 on the 18s with an et or 28 which wasnt enough
my new wheels will fix that tho..but i was gonna just get new tires and 15mm spacers instead of the 10mm but i went a diff route which was better
i get alota camber now when im all the way down thats why my tires were hitting


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

moucr what spec where your lms? i love the way that **** sat was so rite........ pls indulge in rim size im trying to get that stane

Can you tell me the width and size on the rim and if there stock lips and offset:> cheers


_Modified by manjk at 10:33 AM 5-16-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (manjk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *manjk* »_moucr what spec where your lms? i love the way that **** sat was so rite........ pls indulge in rim size im trying to get that stance

that wasnt his car.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yes, I never had LM's. Though I have considered it and probably will at some point. Are you talking about the .:R I pictured above or when my car had the crosslines on?

and here's a full shot of the new killers. Had to take the Brembos off until next week as they needed some new carrier bolts... 

Sooooooooooooo happy I'm back to rocking 19's





















They just seem to fit and look best on the .:R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

The Champions look awesome Jeff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But, to be perfectly honest, I was _really _feelin' the RS6 reps.


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

i thought your car was the R with the lms but thats ok ye your car is sitting the same way with your crossline wheels.. can you tell me the width of them and if you have a stock fender or not?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

they look sick.. btw where is your LOW LIFe stickers anyways..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (manjk)*

The Crosslines were 19x8.5 ET36 front and 26 rear on stock fenders. 
The LM's pictured above are defintely 19x8.5 ET25. Looks to have some custom/bigger lips possibly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







Santi- There's one on the other side


----------



## manjk (May 8, 2007)

Ur the bossss thank you for that info..... by they way ur car looks noice


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Santi- There's one on the other side
















you need 1 in each panel on the car. your started it, you whore it..


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

quick question fellas. . . .
On my digital Easystreet controller my front right bag pressure says its at 40psi instantly when I start the car up (at all flat) and even if I do not put air into any corner the front right pressure slowly ticks up all the way to 90. . . 
is this a cheap fix? pressure sensor on the valve block or possably picking up "noise" from other wiring?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

your sending unit maybe be bad so the brain is getting an error read out that translates into wrong pressure. 
try switching the cables to a different corner, and if it changes to the other corner then its proly your sending unit, or it may be the brain.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

****ty electronics


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*








They look even better than I though they would.








enter pg 35


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
and here's a full shot of the new killers. Had to take the Brembos off until next week as they needed some new carrier bolts... 

Sooooooooooooo happy I'm back to rocking 19's





















They just seem to fit and look best on the .:R http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they look sick Jeff!!!


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*










deamnn dogggg


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Thanks fellas








and Santi- I represent hard... You'll see


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Sooo... whatcha doing with the RS6s?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Thanks for reminding me. I was going to throw up a FS add on Eurowerks


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

WOW jeff, stance looks perfect with the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Thanks brotha








She'll be coming down a bit more once I get the 20mm front adapters and the Koni yellows on the rear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_She'll be coming down a bit more

I hope not much more. I hate tuck


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

It won't be much but... It'll be perfect


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Took her for a wash today


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

delicious jeff


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

need more lower


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

are those scratches on your tailpipes








ha ha 
why does your fisheye give better exposures? Its weird.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Yes they are





























Not sure on the lense thing.. It is kinda







though..


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

sick


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Welp, my car is down for the count at the moment, blew out one of my front bags yesterday.
Paging [email protected] and his magical quick-shipping powers...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Sucks D








Too bad they're not rear bags. I have those double bellow Firestones 255's for sale


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

i am bagged but i wanna got LOWER and ill take all the help i can get


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*

Looking good with the new wheels mocaur








Loving that R32.
Just one more week and I`ll be done with the wagon


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

sick thread


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Nice! Cannot wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*








You got some Felgens on the way?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

BDA custom ramzzz ..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

did jason's balls go deep


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







You got some Felgens on the way?

mebe....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Sick







I hope your getting some snowflakes like Jason has/had on his ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

If they're not Teddy Bears, I'm not impressed.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

angry bears.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_If they're not Teddy Bears, I'm not impressed.

Lol x2


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_If they're not Teddy Bears, I'm not impressed.

i hope not cuz im trying to get a quote on some teddys from them right now


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_If they're not Teddy Bears, I'm not impressed.

well what im gettin aint **** in comparison to the teddys or the flowers but they just wont make three piece teddy's(true story--its been requested, justnot by me)
but i think what i get may be at least semi cool


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_but they just wont make three piece teddy's(true story--its been requested, justnot by me)

It was ME, and I know why they won't make them too.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

they told me they would make one piece teddys but never got back to me with a price


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

Not cheap ha ha 

We all wish so, but face it costs of making custom wheels is alot. 
Unfortunately


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









fresh.to.death


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

Too bad the only people who would understand are the people on this website.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

maybe bda ccould make them special like


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

We're a special breed D


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_maybe bda ccould make them special like

They could make the money in your pocket special like too.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
They could make the money in your pocket special like too.

money.. in my pocket..? you havent seen my pockets have you.. hahah


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
money.. in my pocket..? you havent seen my pockets have you.. hahah

I bet they look very similar to mine.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I bet they look very similar to mine.

your copying my pocket style arent you?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
your copying my pocket style arent you?

pshh ur both biting my styles....chris u saw my car this weekend my ghettoness outdoes urs


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
your copying my pocket style arent you?

thats how we roll in the mkiv forum


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Welp, my car is down for the count at the moment, blew out one of my front bags yesterday.
Paging [email protected] and his magical quick-shipping powers...









what happened to the bag? was it rubbing on something or just a manufactures defect ?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

When I first installed the bags, both fronts were rubbing on a bolt on one of the upper control arms. I didn't catch this until it had rubbed about halfway through the bag. I knew it was going to happen eventually, so I should have gotten new bags BEFORE it happenend so I could have saved myself the headache of having my car sitting in the driveway undrivable for a week.








The rubbing is fixed now, so these new bags should last forever.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

wow mush have been a big rub.. there an't nothing wrong with an aero sport bag
and mark.. yes but your car is stillgangster as f


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_wow mush have been a big rub.. there an't nothing wrong with an aero sport bag

It was rubbing for about two months before I caught it. It only rubbed when the car was airred out, so I didn't catch it when I had the wheels off. I noticed it when I was inspecting the bags to see if they were rubbing anywhere and lo and behold there was a wear spot.








At least I caught before it became a big issue though.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Too bad the only people who would understand are the people on this website.
















ain't that the damn truth








now that I think about it, the 3 people who have asked for them are in this thread







. 
I said from the beginning, the only set of 3-piece bears that we make will be for my car, i dont care, ive always wanted a set and actually wrote our business plan based on those wheels. theyll be ungodly expensive due to the complex machining, i'm thinking in the $5-6k range. i do have them drawn up tho...








dude above, I'll have zack get you a price this week.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

@moacur: your new wheels are sick !


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
thats how we roll in the mkiv forum

You aren't in the MKIV section


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

lets whore some more...yeay....


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I think Sean and I should trade cars.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I think Sean and I should trade cars.

yeah trade so i can make your car lower.








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

these pistures make me want a gli


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_@moacur: your new wheels are sick !









Thanks basti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Did you sell your car? I saw it for sale on the overseas Ebay a few weeks back


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

bye bye chrome 









for now


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

so lowlife huh.. I dont think i qualify..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

They need to be tucking. They don't look right at the moment. I'm still diggin' it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_bye bye chrome 









for now


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_










the chrome is old and flakeing and being a bitch on my seals. I have to pump up tires every few days. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Soooooooooo... What's the new steez


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

back to stockies right now.









........................








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_They need to be tucking. They don't look right at the moment. I'm still diggin' it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









unless crazy fender work magically appers.. that it for a while I am liking it more and more with the poke tucking tire. but thanks buddy


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_back to stockies right now.









........................








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Whats it cost these days to get a set of wheels chromed or re-chromed? I have no idear


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Whats it cost these days to get a set of wheels chromed or re-chromed? I have no idear









Around here its about 200+ per wheel and thats the cheap end


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (vwguygti98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguygti98* »_i am bagged but i wanna got LOWER and ill take all the help i can get











working on getting it lower have some more things in mind (Smaller tires, no spacers and some fender rolling) but i think i still might qualify to be considered a low life,


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Whats it cost these days to get a set of wheels chromed or re-chromed? I have no idear









it depends on the wheel also.. To do it balla correct you need to De-Chrome them like reversing the electro plating process. then sand and polish the ever loving **** out of them THEN dip them in high quality copper THEN nickle THEN Chrome.. your good to go... $$$ in the bank right there


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_so lowlife huh.. I dont think i qualify..









those wheels = balla as f u c k.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_
those wheels = balla as f u c k.

ya wanna here something funny... Florida flow, myself, fthelement and Kracked-gti all went to dinner along with mac and a few others at Southern Werthersee.. we were all parked out front and when i went to pay the waitress asked who owned the lil red car out front.. I said i did.. She said" we and the kitchen guys were talking... and well we wondered hom much did you pay for them shiny big wheels.." I said well with tires and everything about 1900/2G give or take maybe a little a little less. now we are talking big money in the wheels around me 3000+ for flows wheels no tires.. marks car has works which are big money fthelement has bbs rs's in 17's and they look my wheels and think baller hahahah


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

its cuz u got that blaaaaang son....plus its cuz wen ur cars aired up it looks like a donk...haha
baaaawlin


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

damn posting at work on no sleep ha ha I left out the part where she said they thought i paid 800 each.. ahhah


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_its cuz u got that blaaaaang son....plus its cuz wen ur cars aired up it looks like a donk...haha
baaaawlin

EuroDonk hahah


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_lets whore some more...yeay.... 


























great pictures guys, Santi is lowww http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Bump for some pre-memorial day weekend whoring







Calling out Florida... We need some pics of the whip







Been a while since we've seen some MKV love...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Bump for some pre-memorial day weekend whoring







Calling out Florida... We need some pics of the whip







Been a while since we've seen some MKV love...

florida is a big state.. you might wanna narrow it down some


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
great pictures guys, Santi is lowww http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but not on the ground yet...






















still havent gotten a chance to cut the frame up some more.. hopefully next week or something.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Florida flow homie


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Did some test fitting on Johns car last night. These wheels would honestly look sick on any MKIV hatch. In person they just make the car look so "euro". Cool thing about this is he can drive the car with all 4 wheels tucked










Got a gang of stuff done to the .:R last night. Finally got my Koni yellows on, started pulling the front fenders a bit and did some interior work










and my favorite pic from the night. JB_1152 driving my car up onto the lift with no seats







It was quite funny











_Modified by moacur at 8:11 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Florida flow homie









soon my man soon. looking for 19inch whit walls.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

good stuff going on in here guys!! i finally got caught up on this thread.
i should have some new pics soon once my bumper gets out of the shop and my engine covers get done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to see you are back around. You should stop by more often


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_
soon my man soon. looking for 19inch whit walls.

thats gonna be hard as **** to find.. 19 is an odd size white walls go from 18 to 20 and there super tall.. ive been trying to get voge to make a 225/30/20 for ever hahah


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

get me the hook up man! i will even do redlines!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

so a guy has a set of KW V1s for sale for $175, I am the first one to post up that I want them, and the first to IM him. 2 days later I get an IM back, and then I get his # late last night. so I call him this morning to talk to him, leave a voicemail. he calls back while I was at the mall so he gets my voicemail, and leaves one telling me to call him.
it was noisy there so I wait to get home, and he already has them sold!!!! I am so pissed right now!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_so a guy has a set of KW V1s for sale for $175, I am the first one to post up that I want them, and the first to IM him. 2 days later I get an IM back, and then I get his # late last night. so I call him this morning to talk to him, leave a voicemail. he calls back while I was at the mall so he gets my voicemail, and leaves one telling me to call him.
it was noisy there so I wait to get home, and he already has them sold!!!! I am so pissed right now!

































































BASTID!!! ulti-ban for that!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Damn Dash.. That sucks man http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Did some test fitting on Johns car last night. These wheels would honestly look sick on any MKIV hatch. In person they just make the car look so "euro". Cool thing about this is he can drive the car with all 4 wheels tucked









If he can drive it all the way down then is not low enough...














j/k.. it does look sick w/ them, its such a different look from the Zaubers...

_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_





















BASTID!!! ulti-ban for that! 

x2.. sorry to hear Dash


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*








It looks sick







Think he might daily drive those and keep the Zeubers for special occasions????


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Man the skies have been nice in Minnesota lately


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

car looks soo good with those wheels


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Man the skies have been nice in Minnesota lately











sick pic 
LOVED BY MILLIONS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Man the skies have been nice in Minnesota lately


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Love the cage Jeff, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (TickTack)*

looking good. how are the road in Minnesota? are they all cracked and pot holed from the temp changes?


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

sickdiculous Jeff








here's my airride gif if some of you haven't seen it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*

Had quite the day today







John popped his bag cherry. All I will say is I have his front bumper and driver side fender in my work truck







Happened while we were out having some fun


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

sick shots. no disrespect or anything... but i dont understand how you guys pop bags. if you do your home work and set it up correctly you should never have interference with anything and the bag....... ever. I was explaining this to mac at SoWo. I pop'd tires before i popped bags


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Yeah yeah... Sh*t happens


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_ sick shots. no disrespect or anything... but i dont understand how you guys pop bags. if you do your home work and set it up correctly you should never have interference with anything and the bag....... ever. I was explaining this to mac at SoWo. I pop'd tires before i popped bags

thats what i dont understand , everytime people post up about popped bags.
i ride on my daily for 2 years.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Alright alright. He was test riding my raderwerks wheels which are ET30 8.5. For some of the rolling shots I told him to drop it super low and it must have been rubbing because the bag blew


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Here is the last pic I took of his car literally seconds before the bag blew


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

what camera are you guys using for those jeff?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

My FZ50


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

nice work man!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Thanks man
 






Got quite a few goodies today







I have a ton more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

you sir are trying to put me out of a niche of rolling shots.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you sir are trying to put me out of a niche of rolling shots.










No sir







Just trying to up my game to keep up


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*










































_Modified by Florida Flow at 11:35 PM 5-25-2008_


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

buddy....














what the hell are you doing? this shifter...







are you serious? how can you shift with that thing?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_buddy....














what the hell are you doing? this shifter...







are you serious? how can you shift with that thing?

ha ha like shifting an air cooled except you know where the gears are


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Here is the last pic I took of his car literally seconds before the bag blew










That pic though.....almost makes it all worth it. And honestly This happened b/c of the wheels and the fact that I usually can't go that low. I am new to the air ride scene so chalk it up to that too it you want. It's just funny to me how some people with the vw's are curious how this happens at all and then I talk to a bunch of local guys whom run "Intentionally Grounded" and they're like hell yea man that's how you know, by breakin ish! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_I am new to the air ride scene so chalk it up to that too it you want. It's just funny to me how some people with the vw's are curious how this happens at all and then I talk to a bunch of local guys whom run "Intentionally Grounded" and they're like hell yea man that's how you know, by breakin ish! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

trust me when i say i am an all time pro at breaking stuff..ask Santi or flow santi passed me as i popped a tire 2 SFLGTG's ago... i wish this forum was around when i had my last bagged mk2 it was constant.. the only thing i didn't break was a bag. i rubbed threw tires before i got to the bag. its not a vw thing its an air ride thing ANY air ride guy/girl will tell you if your blowing bags your running high pressure and working the hell out of the bag....... Cool that's what there for and that's what makes it fun.... try a tank of nitrogen and 300 psi valves you'll crap your pants.... but of your blowing bags because of rubbing.. that's called interference and that's just not planning out your set up OR improving your set up as you notice thing happening. That's all im saying. Even Dan knows his rubbing issues need to be addressed.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_ but of your blowing bags because of rubbing.. that's called interference and that's just not planning out your set up OR improving your set up as you notice thing happening. That's all im saying. Even Dan knows his rubbing issues need to be addressed.









Gotcha, but these wheels were not on when I built the setup that's all I saying.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Gotcha, but these wheels were not on when I built the setup that's all I saying.









ah true.. 10-4.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_



awesome pic!!!!! can you post a link to a non-click pic of this pick? when i click on it to make it bigger, it makes me have to sign into some junk http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_








































_Modified by Florida Flow at 11:35 PM 5-25-2008_

love the car Jeremy


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_










XXX http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lookin' sick


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Heres mine.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I wish some of the things were hidden, its clean, but i think you should re arrange it and hide the valves and/or compressor or something.. i know you dont have much room to work with, but still.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_thanks









I like it all showing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_thanks









dont take it in a bad way, the car on the outside its sweet, its just the way things are aligned, even if its all showing i know it can be aligned differently, but he if your happy who cars what anyone thinks.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Car looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

So its finished, SICK!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

its only running on 4 vavles right now. 
4 more to come. 
gauges to run and a new cut off switch


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

the otehr day how did u know it ran all the wya up to 200psi if u said ur gauges werent working?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I put a gauge in it. while pumping.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Just some shots I took of jeff's wheels on 
















For some reason my skies always turn out washed out, it's like I always take pics on super overcasty days or something








c/c welcomed


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Wheels look good.. Even better in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pics look good too. A little out of focus or shaky.. Def. got to get you a polarizer


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I need to find a fun wheel while the azevs come off for repairs and refinishing.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_









chicka chicka bow bow


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I need to find a fun wheel while the azevs come off for repairs and refinishing. 

You shoulda bought those Niches


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

more GIF's!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

so uuuuhm i finished my rear arches last week....thought that was news worthy


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

^ughh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

cheaters! ok i can't say that. i just looked through all the freaking pages. didn't read. just looked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Looks so goooooood







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i wish i could learn how to take pictures.. freaking Canon Xt and it still looks like i a newb with a point and shoot


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_ freaking Canon Xt and it still looks like i a newb with a point and shoot

camera's not the only thing that makes you good


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i wish i could learn how to take pictures.. freaking Canon Xt and it still looks like i a newb with a point and shoot


buy a 50 mm and circular polorizers 
practice and ask questions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

daaanngg duuuuuuuu 






























_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_so uuuuhm i finished my rear arches last week....thought that was news worthy


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

ok so i have a question....im just about ready to get rid of my wing and go wingless....
i hate to ask other peoples opinions but im just so torn

....hmmm maybe ill just get a midwing..hahaha jk


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

get rid of that ****!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Finished up my car last weekend but managed do overtighten the leader line so the port on the bag cracked, waiting for a new bag fro UAS now. will arrive next week.
but at least I`ll be ready to do some whoooooring next week


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Finished up my car last weekend but managed do overtighten the leader line so the port on the bag cracked, waiting for a new bag fro UAS now. will arrive next week.
but at least I`ll be ready to do some whoooooring next week









I might need some info from you on the front. I am thinking of changing mine already


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I got some problems getting my new bags into the control arm sleeve. You guys have any tricks to doing this. It is very very tight and I can't slide the bottom of the strut all the way down.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I might need some info from you on the front. I am thinking of changing mine already









No problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_I got some problems getting my new bags into the control arm sleeve. You guys have any tricks to doing this. It is very very tight and I can't slide the bottom of the strut all the way down.

You need one of these


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Mike Scott is famous today.








http://www.s10forum.com/forum/...34559/


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

thats old news







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Oh crap, you're right. I just noticed that thread was from January!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

ha ha D


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

So is anyone else in here on easy street bags/struts?
I pulled my front sway out to only end up droping another .5 maybe







And I come to find out im bottomed out on the strut. 
I looked under the car to see there is still another inch and a half untill the frame is on axle http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Measured from from floor to fender
24 fronts and 23.5 rears










_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 4:12 PM 5-28-2008_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_So is anyone else in here on easy street bags/struts?


Not many anymore, but I think you found out today why.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Not many anymore, but I think you found out today why.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_So is anyone else in here on easy street bags/struts?
I pulled my front sway out to only end up droping another .5 maybe







And I come to find out im bottomed out on the strut. 
I looked under the car to see there is still another inch and a half untill the frame is on axle http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Measured from from floor to fender
24 fronts and 23.5 rears









_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 4:12 PM 5-28-2008_

only one solution for your easystreet fronts to get them lower, buy some camber plates with spherical bearings, someething like "moacur" was selling before, cut out completely top perch ( piece that sticks up on the shocktower), mount camber plate on top of the shock tower. this way you should get some decent drop.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_So is anyone else in here on easy street bags/struts?


Nope, everyone stopped getting those once eurojet got HPS,and mason tech made their kit, and people realized that you can do bags over coils. 
SO if u can sell them, and do bags over coils, or do the camber plates like Misha said. But it still wont get u low enough, easystreet management is good, but their struts suck.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

WINGLESS


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

....must be nice to have money. 
ah, the jealousy.


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_....must be nice to have money. 
ah, the jealousy.

I have to agree, but after all the mods my pockets are still empty.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_
I have to agree, but after all the mods my pockets are still empty.









empty pockets with mods > empty pockets without mods


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
empty pockets with mods > empty pockets without mods

truf


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
empty pockets with mods > empty pockets without mods

cars with shiny paint > cars without shiny paint


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Shiny paint is over rated http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

My paint is shiny but dull








I need to work on it with some products.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I spent some time doing a buff jobber on the paint last night








too bad my front is coverd in rock chips.










_Modified by Shawn W. at 3:44 PM 5-30-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Still not done, i'm waiting to hear about new tires, its going to tuck rim.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

looking good santi..... now you can come over and start/finish my hatch. AND pick up this CPL you wanted..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

So much for Minnesota nice







We just got absolutely pounded on with hail. Wifeys GLI and my work truck got it bad. Looks like someone took a hammer to it and went to town. There is not 1 square inch that is not dented up on the whole car. Cracked the front grille also. I am so surprised that non of the windows broke. If you guys could have seen this hail you would have been








Pictures do it no justice...


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

what whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! damn that sucks 







ill kill the hail


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

my town got hit with hail bad last year....a dealer in town had to claim $600,000+ worth of damage to his cars, one was a R32 and another was a 20th i believe


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

WHAT THE HAIL!!!

sorry I had too.








that really sucks though man. I hope you get it all fixed with no problems.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

oh hail naaa. . . eff that


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

that f'ing sucks dude..


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

That sucks man...at least it wasnt the R though.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

yeah thats DOO DOO styles


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

what about this?

a8l ...s8 spec


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_what about this?

a8l ...s8 spec 










what about it?
I love VIP Stuff and Audi's pull it off usually. Those look like work eurolines


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

ya they look like eurolines to me too


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

or ssr viennas


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Are those Kippens old wheels?
oh, and:
http://www.audizine.com/features/azer.php?azid=15


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

obviously!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

If they are kippens old wheels they are WORKS.


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

This project of mine isn't going to get airride, but I wanted to show you guys what I'm doing now while I'm not improving my mk4...!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8aZ6ks9P6Y
Had some immobilizier problems but it runs WOOWOO








Can't wait to drive it!!!


_Modified by kevin20V at 11:34 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

link dead?


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

yup works wheel


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

I also know that someone picked up Kippens old airride setup off of his A8L


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

put img tags instead of url tags for the link








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8aZ6ks9P6Y


_Modified by kevin20V at 11:36 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

Looks like fun Kevin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Maybe I can take some photos of the ride later. maybe some rolling.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Florida your car is looking ill man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Got some work done to the .:R this last week. Finally got the rears where I want them. 35mm adapters final ET11. You can imagine how far these bad boys would stick out if I didn't have nasty camber









sits just like the front now. Right up against the fender..

C2.500 is done... 81. hotside 35R, 580cc injectors, C2.500 software and custom cut intercooler to fit behind the euro bumper. Low.Life represent


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_









whos that **** parked next to you?


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

First pics of the season for me. Sorry if they're bad.


















_Modified by UbrGubr at 10:06 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*

Not bad at all.. Car is looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Everyone give Shawn a naughty boy welcome spanking











_Modified by moacur at 7:02 PM 6-1-2008_


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

Welcome!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
sits just like the front now. Right up against the fender..



your car looks so dope man. makin me want 19s now


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_35mm adapters final ET11. 


so perfect man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
your car looks so dope man. makin me want 19s now

you dont need 19's what you need to do is let some air out of those bags......... I hear you drive 4x4


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Everyone give Shawn a naughty boy welcome spanking










_Modified by moacur at 7:02 PM 6-1-2008_

thanks I should have a new gif. There were three cameras pointed at my car tonight at a GTG. they wanted a show. I tried to charge


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Everyone give Shawn a naughty boy welcome spanking










_Modified by moacur at 7:02 PM 6-1-2008_

I love the placement of the LLS sticker, think I`m gonna bite that style


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Build came out really nice shawn, love the fitment/box for the tank!
Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

so i believe i'm bagging my white mk4 jetta before waterfest.
a friend of mine is good buddies with someone that does custom airbags. he did one for some basketball player and a rapper and ish. i believe im getting an incredible hookup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

































I haven't shot cars in so long I felt stupid doing it to my own car


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
you dont need 19's what you need to do is let some air out of those bags......... I hear you drive 4x4

psssshhh where did you hear that nonsense?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
psssshhh where did you hear that nonsense?

when you were on coils you rode pretty high lol but now your car looks proper, maybe with different tires you could make it look even better


----------



## dumptforlife (Jun 2, 2008)

alright guys so im new to the vw game i have been doing the honda thing for four years and my car got stolen...and im picking up a 01 passat this week
so basically i need to know where i can find parts for these cars and all that good stuff...so please point me in the righ direction


----------



## dumptforlife (Jun 2, 2008)

also any pics of b5's on air?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dumptforlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumptforlife* »_also any pics of b5's on air?

Uhhhhh, two posts up?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Uhhhhh, two posts up?









where


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

4 posts up, whatever...


----------



## dumptforlife (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

so because i have two posts here, im an idiot or what?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dumptforlife)*

Yes.









No, it just appears that your powers of observation were lacking at the time of that post.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

car is up for sale want a different project. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3867394


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_car is up for sale want a different project. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3867394

i love that car....


----------



## dumptforlife (Jun 2, 2008)

well i basically just went threw all the pages in this thread and didnt see any pics of any...so thats why i asked


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dumptforlife)*

No worries, I'm just giving you isht.
Welcome.








Oh, and to answer your question, there aren't a whole lot of B5's on air in the states, so you won't find too many pics.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (dumptforlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumptforlife* »_well i basically just went threw all the pages in this thread and didnt see any pics of any...so thats why i asked

so you didnt see the thread about 3 threads down that said "baggin b5 wagon?" look at ALL the threads dude. youll find what youre lookin for. everyone else does... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

^^
Thats SO gay!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Looky looky what I spotted today







Holla boys


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

What a bunch of geeks


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

Congrats!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_What a bunch of geeks









Stop that! You sound like Rudi


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

haha man.... we all look so hung over. . my dog isnt even paying attention. eh, good time tho.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

apparently my fallen off mirror is something to take a picture of at a show?








or its the new hot ****!!!
















and a couple more from the show
















i wasnt getting too much love because i was parked next to my buddy's bagged 20th


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

so sick man!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

legit $$$


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Def. feelin it... Plus it's syncro







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Def. feelin it... Plus it's syncro







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_apparently my fallen off mirror is something to take a picture of at a show?








or its the new hot ****!!!
















and a couple more from the show
















i wasnt getting too much love because i was parked next to my buddy's bagged 20th









i would have left percekr tracks all up and down that bitch... actually i might still in ocean city


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

^^^^
I dont know who you are persay or what you drive but I love your sig, because I am usually the one being asked stupid questions even about cars I have sold in years past....


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_









I need pictahhhrs of that audi


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

^^^^ I was suppose to go to that shoot, but couldnt make it










































... i guess next time..








congrats to Mac, Anna & Jeremy.. oh and Andrew..









_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_looking good santi..... now you can come over and start/finish my hatch. AND pick up this CPL you wanted.. 

we can do it this saturday. friday i'm going to sea world, and then sunday i'm going to SFL for Xtinas sister recital. call me ahead so i can plan for it.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

let the mayhem begin
















thats after 4+ hours, at 220 grit there, loooong way to go, and too bad they wont fit my wagon


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_^^^^ I was suppose to go to that shoot, but couldnt make it










































... i guess next time..








congrats to Mac, Anna & Jeremy.. oh and Andrew..








we can do it this saturday. friday i'm going to sea world, and then sunday i'm going to SFL for Xtinas sister recital. call me ahead so i can plan for it. 

wait... your sticking what in christinas sisters butt?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_^^^^
I dont know who you are persay or what you drive but I love your sig, because I am usually the one being asked stupid questions even about cars I have sold in years past....























I hear ya.. Let me introduce my self.. Ah Hem.. My name is Chris I'm 29 and live on Orlando Florida.. I drive a 07 Tornado Red Golf (rabbit) I am what you would call a likable ********. I enjoy drinking yuengling/ rolling Rock dirty girls, and the occasional tug job. most nights I can be found riding the Streets of the Magic Kingdom on My 2nd car... a segway i2 while looking at my blackberry and drinking a cup of coffee,,,,,,,


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i would have left* percekr* tracks all up and down that bitch... actually i might still in ocean city

thank you? im not sure im reading that right, but it sounds like its good, so do it in OC


----------



## dumptforlife (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

i want to buy these


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
thank you? im not sure im reading that right, but it sounds like its good, so do it in OC
















ha ha i cant spell i ment pecker... as in Chris's mushroom stamp of approval


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_let the mayhem begin
















thats after 4+ hours, at 220 grit there, loooong way to go, and too bad they wont fit my wagon

















Nice, it`s not hard to see where AME got their inspiration for the wheels I`ve got.
your wheels are the grand daddy of my wheels, hehehe


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
ha ha i cant spell i ment pecker... as in Chris's mushroom stamp of approval

as long as its all over the car and not just one spot...i mean, go big or go home right?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Tomorrow me and 60 other guys are leaving to go here








http://www.bugrun.com/?IN_ENGLISH


----------



## wallis_ (Jun 5, 2008)

some UK content


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (wallis_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wallis_* »_some UK content

























\Sick bro, man i've been looking at these Bentleys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (wallis_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wallis_* »_some UK content

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it. Ive been following your buildup on ed38 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (wallis_)*

Very Nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those wheels have got to be one of my favorite wheels right niow...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Very Nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those wheels have got to be one of my favorite wheels right niow...

See I am on the other side of that. I don't like those Bently wheels. That is me though. 
Car looks good on them. Just not my style.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I fell in love with them when I first saw them on that bagged TT in PVW about a year ago. Loved em ever since


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I fell in love with them when I first saw them on that bagged TT in PVW about a year ago. Loved em ever since









I loved them on that, and on a white mk5 i saw at h2o last year, other than that they aren't my stylee


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
as long as its all over the car and not just one spot...i mean, go big or go home right?









exact ally......


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I love the wheels ( really want some for my Passat) but I don't really care for the color.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

No more air for me the car is going to a new home def let him know about this place. i picked up a mk3!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_No more air for me the car is going to a new home def let him know about this place. i picked up a mk3!
















MK3 VRT....ON AIR??????


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

not sure still thinking about it. i like the mk3's static drop. but who knows.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_not sure still thinking about it. i like the mk3's static drop. but who knows.

turbo oil pans do not like roads i say bag it........


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Jeremy who got the Mk5? 
definitely don't bag that mk3, keep it real man, you live in FL


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm going to miss that MKV...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I'm going to miss that MKV... 

its not like jerms died or something..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_its not like jerms died or something.. 

He's dead to me now.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
He's dead to me now.









hahah Is he your fredo now?








" you sold your mark 5....... your dead to me now"


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

lol!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (wallis_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wallis_* »_some UK content









that looks like a really crappy photoshop.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

"Shawn W."
I saw your car today but didnt know who you were. . . appairently my friend Shelby knows you from when he lived in your neck of the woods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Big congrats to John for winning 2nd place in best of class MKIV Golf/GTI today at Volksport.. Car looked amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork) (Florida Flow)*

congratulations, guys.... that's bad ass


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Big congrats to John for winning 2nd place in best of class MKIV Golf/GTI today at Volksport.. Car looked amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks a lot, means a ton coming from you! Really appreciate it.
Gotta say to congrats to you as well for placing, I know for sure if you had parked in the back row of MK4's you woulda taken it for sure. Although the car did look pretty sexy sitting underneath the hottest tent of the show. Seriously, you guys shoulda seen the crowd this kid started by starting the motor for a couple rev's and an air ride demo















I'll get some pics up soon, just too drained today, my face looks like a lobster!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

did some front end work

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I were in cali this weekend. 
although I didn't get to meet him. The only person i saw around or in the car was playing guitar hero


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

^^car is lookin sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also, congrats JB_1152!!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (ElevatedGaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElevatedGaze* »_
also, congrats JB_1152!!

Thanks man, appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

congrats dude! x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Oh. . .and fyi. . .no more revearse rake







. . . .fixed it the day before the show, and put the PS2 back in for the kiddies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

congrats fellas


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_Oh. . .and fyi. . .no more revearse rake







. . . .fixed it the day before the show, and put the PS2 back in for the kiddies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looked good. i walked by a few times. I didn't take many photos yesterday and am back in oregon at 8 am


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

These wheels or Jeff's old RS6's for Eurowerks?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

id go with something else that flows better with the clean look of the car


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Yeah that looks horrible. Sorry. Those look good on the GTI or R32 but not your jetta. You need something more classic or smooth. That is just an opinion though.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

you need my smothies! to bad they are going with the car.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_you need my smothies! to bad they are going with the car.

i would have loved to see those on a 4 just for kicks


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

i think those wheels COULD work if u stretched them tires a and put a little spacer in them


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_i think those wheels COULD work if u stretched them tires a and put a little spacer in them 

i would definitely do that if they were mine, but they are a friends


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

^




























WOW that looks AWESOME!

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
i would definitely do that if they were mine, but they are a friends

so whats ur choice on the next set of wheels then?!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Yeah that looks horrible. Sorry. Those look good on the GTI or R32 but not your jetta. You need something more classic or smooth. That is just an opinion though. 

x2


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_










you pull those off so much better than the passat they came off of. 
I need more photos.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you pull those off so much better than the passat they came off of. 
I need more photos.









Rear Camber is sex







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Whoooring


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

looks sick the front sits very nice!


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

humm I hate my car now


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I ended up getting 2nd in MKV Rabbit/Gti class at Motorstadt this weekend. The 1st was well deserved by John aka UsernameUnknown with this 08' Black bucket of death. 
I also got the "Lowest Car" award!


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

^^congrats on the awards. dat shiz is low!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ElevatedGaze)*

word up paul........


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

bahhh, i was just cruising around locally, and punctured a hole in one of my frotn bags







Glad i was local though....i made it home, point 2 miles i drove all the way down















Just thought id share


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

Ouch, what happened?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

No idea, i was just cruising....in a straight line none the less, and i heard a psssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzz, felt a little bouncing, looked at my air gauge. Threw a temper tantrum, and pulled into a parking lot. Im gonna take my strut off tomorrow and examin it some more


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

shieeeeet


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

Happened to me a couple weeks ago, fun isn't it?








Mine was due to rubbing on the bag when I had version one of the front struts in. Both front bags got rubbed about halfway through before I corrected the issue in January. One of the bags just finally couldn't handle it anymore and blew.


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Paul, you're such a showoff!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_Paul, you're such a showoff!

















looks good!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


----------



## mat3 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

my ex golf3 rip


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mat3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mat3* »_my ex golf3 rip


















































































Are those cult society bumpers are custom... that ****s hot as hell regardless.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that car ^^


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Are those cult society bumpers are custom... that ****s hot as hell regardless. 

Looks like a mk3.5 cabby front with factory bumper and cult rear bumper but the rear could have been custom done. Either way, that car is fawking sexy!
What happened to it?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

he sold it if I recall correctly


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mat3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mat3* »_










damn! thats awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mat3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mat3* »_my ex golf3 rip


















who'd you sell it to? i would love to kill them for it


----------



## mat3 (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Looks like a mk3.5 cabby front with factory bumper and cult rear bumper but the rear could have been custom done. Either way, that car is fawking sexy!
What happened to it?

Indeed, a golf4 cabrio front and cult rear bumper.
I sold it to a friend of mine, and after 4-5months he sold it again, without the airsuspension, without the recaro seats, without the weels, without the rear bumper....
Not long after that, the car had an accident.. :-(
Wish a hadent sold it, but I didnt have place for it any more, and I was starting my own business, so time and mony went somwhere else.
Its nice to hear you guys in the us still like it






















There are some very nice cars in this topic.
Now I drive this passat:









grtzzzz


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

That III is $$$$








Here's a few pics from this last weekend..



















_Modified by moacur at 3:47 PM 6-11-2008_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

I wanna join the L.L.S!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mat3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mat3* »_
Indeed, a golf4 cabrio front and cult rear bumper.
I sold it to a friend of mine, and after 4-5months he sold it again, without the airsuspension, without the recaro seats, without the weels, without the rear bumper....
Not long after that, the car had an accident.. :-(
Wish a hadent sold it, but I didnt have place for it any more, and I was starting my own business, so time and mony went somwhere else.
Its nice to hear you guys in the us still like it






















There are some very nice cars in this topic.
Now I drive this passat:









grtzzzz 

word.. I really like the Cult bumpers. If i had a 3 i would def rock the **** out of them.. 
Good looking Passat too bro


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I wanna join the L.L.S!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I wanna join the L.L.S!










I dont know if there is room for 2 4 door Golf 1.8T's








just playing, lets see some more shots of it!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

good luck getting in...i gave up


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_I wanna join the L.L.S!











WE WANT MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tchristemac)*

Calling out Uberdork... We need some new pics


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

yeah i know man i should have some soon. the cars been in the body shop for the last month and its just been one big headache after another. im not even getting anything crazy done either! haha. hopefully going to get it tomorrow afternoon and then snap a few photos. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Observation and brakes kick ass my friend.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

funny guy huh?

damn word spreads fast.
p.s. im coming to you and marks wedding.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

Holla









there are shots of my car and happynotemo's car on dubnation from classic.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Looks like fun Shawn






















Bump For LLS.. Loud Mike is in town


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Looks like fun Shawn






















Bump For LLS.. Loud Mike is in town









See ya tomorrow? Who all from LLS is making it? I saw John today at Further. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TickTack)*

Everything work out?
I think just Mike, John and I


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

do not let mike cuddle. you will have another baby


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

oh... Mike and I are gonna cuddle


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

LLS love child


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

You'd want in... if you were in Money this weekend


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

oh baby oh baby!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*








You still in Cali?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Nope home. Going to work on leaks this weekend and build some valves and ****. 
Maybe take out the front bumpstops








possibly the rear too


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gitter done


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
I dont know if there is room for 2 4 door *BIG TURBO* Golf 1.8T's








just playing, lets see some more shots of it!

More shots coming soon. Frame is being notched this week!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
More shots coming soon. Frame is being notched this week!

yeah you got me on the big turbo part.
I want to go BT, but I have 116K on the engine. so I dont think it could take it. unless I rebuilt the engine beforehand.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_


















and I'll use my pics for page pwnage!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Sick nasty







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

The .:R had quite the day today














and a 2 pics from right after the show...


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

deeeeamn jeff congrats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

nice work!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

im seriously in love with your R. if you ever wanna sell it, i wanna be the first to know. seriously its perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

sick!


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*









well deserved man, your car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

God, i love that car.... excuse me. i need to go to the bathroom.....
where the hell is my lotion?!!?!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

congrats








well deserved. looking awesome as always


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Thanks guys







I'm still pretty excited about it.. I cannot believe some of the cars I beat out


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Someother LowLife love at Eurowerks yesterday


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Low.Life. FTMFW!!








And a big round of applause for Jeff and his awards, to say that they are well deserved and overdue is an understatment. Way to go man. You have one of the best eye's for building a car I've ever seen!
Kick ass job bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Thanks man


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

well im going with the crowd here.....the R looks outstanding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and that last shot is very nice


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Congrats Jeff! Car looked incredible yesterday and you deserve every bit of credit you're given. Very nice work.
















_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Low.Life. FTMFW!!








And a big round of applause for Jeff and his awards, to say that they are well deserved and overdue is an understatment. Way to go man. You have one of the best eye's for building a car I've ever seen!
Kick ass job bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


John, your car was very easily one of my top three favorites of the show. Keep it lookin clean. Can't wait to see it after you north the frame. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (TickTack)*

Thank you kind sir


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that R32 looks like poop!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_that R32 looks like poop!









humbling I like it








Looks like all the other R32s on the block


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I thought daddies united on Fathers day.. Guess I was wrong


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

I got the ugliest wagon in the hood my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I've got the *most bangin big pimpin wagon* in the hood my friend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

I didn't do **** to the car this weekend either.








Still got valves to build and what not.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (TickTack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_John, your car was very easily one of my top three favorites of the show. Keep it lookin clean. Can't wait to see it after you north the frame. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow man, thanks a lot! It was really good to see you again after such a long time. Hope to see you again soon, God knows I'm usually at Further enough now that you could just stop by anytime and chill! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

It looks like i've missed a few things... 
good to see, Loud Mikes car out of the shop, needs to be lower.








Mr.s Schridmts Wagon looks sick too. 
Cape GLS needs more pics. 
Jeff, John, and Paul congrats on ur winnings. 

I've been working on my car all last week, is not gonna look lower, but the trunk is gonna look way different for sure. 
also lowered the Passat some more, got new tires mounted on it and still need to finish his trunk floor and then done. 
SO i'll have some updated pictars sometime this week when i put my car back together, and lower Squillos car. 
BTW if anyone has 10mm spacers for 5x112 w/ longer bolts let me know, i need them for the passat!. Thanx.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_It looks like i've missed a few things... 
*good to see, Loud Mikes car out of the shop, needs to be lower.







*
Mr.s Schridmts Wagon looks sick too. 
Cape GLS needs more pics. 
Jeff, John, and Paul congrats on ur winnings. 

I've been working on my car all last week, is not gonna look lower, but the trunk is gonna look way different for sure. 
also lowered the Passat some more, got new tires mounted on it and still need to finish his trunk floor and then done. 
SO i'll have some updated pictars sometime this week when i put my car back together, and lower Squillos car. 
BTW if anyone has 10mm spacers for 5x112 w/ longer bolts let me know, i need them for the passat!. Thanx. 

It actually is lower, Jeff killed it with the angles lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I do not know about that. It looks tall in the back? I am confused


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I do not know about that. It looks tall in the back? I am confused

the back can go low, fender to rim, but whats the point of doing that if i cant do it in the front?
so i evened the drop all around until i can get that front lower.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

gotchya


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*




























_Modified by dashrendar at 10:51 PM 6-15-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

That`s some sick ish right there Shawn, too bad I don`t live in the states, our cars would look killer together







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

















Hawt damn


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

Plain, im so used to seeing pics with the steelies on now that i almost dont want you to get new wheels on that thing man. youre the man of steel right now, rock those ishts proudly dude!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_That`s some sick ish right there Shawn, too bad I don`t live in the states, our cars would look killer together







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


More like I would look like a 4x4








Love your Audi though. I need to get accross the pond one of these years!! I got photos to take


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

More like I would look like a 4x4








Love your Audi though. I need to get accross the pond one of these years!! I got photos to take









And I sure as hell need to get across the pond and visit you guys.
A couple of my buddies take a trip to florida and las vegas each year, I need to join them soon


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Congrats on the wins everyone, looks like it was a productive weekend for all of us whether we were showing or working on stuff.








I spent some time on my car with a carbide cutting wheel and got my car another quarter inch lower in the front. I'm fully tucking rim all around now.















Forgot to bring the camera with me and it was dark when I got home, so I'll get some pics later.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*









come do the wagon


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I finished my headliner! Need to take some pics though.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_I finished my headliner! Need to take some pics though.
















umm... ya


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

Today I finally got around to putting the LLS sticker on my car I`ll whore some for you guys tomorrow


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
umm... ya









Hows the car coming bro?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Hows the car coming bro?

its coming along quite nicely bro. It's at Dreamwerks right now getting all the other body work done and the new color... should be completely finished by the time I get back in August...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
its coming along quite nicely bro. It's at Dreamwerks right now getting all the other body work done and the new color... should be completely finished by the time I get back in August...









Hell ya man! I cant wait to see that thing finished! The bags all finished too?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Hell ya man! I cant wait to see that thing finished! The bags all finished too?

yeah dood. Go by dreamwerks and check it out dude if youre ever up in the area...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
yeah dood. Go by dreamwerks and check it out dude if youre ever up in the area...

I think we have a couple jobs going out that way, might have to make a site visit to make the viewing billable! haha


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
I think we have a couple jobs going out that way, might have to make a site visit to make the viewing billable! haha

haha, wooord


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*




































































































The .:R is down and out for a few weeks.. Bent the rods yesterday.. The car overboosted and that was all she wrote.. The rod did not blow through the tranny so that is the good news.. Still is going to be some serious $$$$ to fix








On the positive side. I will be able to run 500+ All wheel horsepower and have no question that the car will be able to handle it when the upgraded pistons and rods are in








Spoke to Chris from C2 who made my kit and he knows a guy who went to the dyno just to find out what the stock .:R motor could handle. Guy blew a rod through the tranny at 498 All wheel HP and 600lbs of torque.. Chris and Jeff from C2 are guessing my car hit 600lbs of torque when I bent the rods


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

I can't believe these setups are making that much torque







sorry...ABLE to make that much


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (scharged)*

When you make 500 All wheel HP at 20lbs of boost and then spike up around 26-30.. Who knows what ya hit


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_When you make 500 All wheel HP at 20lbs of boost and then spike up around 26-30.. Who knows what ya hit

















true indeedy, can't wait for wednesday


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

ouch that sucks, but it will be so much more of beast once it is fixed now!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

It was good enough


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I bet the car felt like a rapped ape before you bent the rod.








That sucks though, I'll get into the whole going fast thing soon enough.... stock turbo just aint cutting it


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

It was hard to tell because it happened so fast and my face and cheeks were plastered back going like this


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (moacur)*

sorry to hear that jeff, but when it breaks you build it bigger, so good luck with getting some more hp out of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_It was hard to tell because it happened so fast and my face and cheeks were plastered back going like this









Now I definitely want a ride in the car next time I see you. I knew I shoulda got one at eurowerks...


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ Chris and Jeff from C2 are guessing my car hit 600lbs of torque when I bent the rods









Wow! 
But it's good news you'll be all set and ready to go once the car is back together... Makes me wish I hydro-locked my car last weekend.. Any excuse is a good excuse right?

Well to me anyways... I hope it didn't break the bank..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

Thanks all







Stuff like this is never easy on the bank.. nor is it ever a good time for it to happen....but ya make it work








At least it will be the one and only time this happens :cross fingers: I will make sure to have every fail safe possible to man on this car even if it ends up looking like an airplane instrument panel with bells and alarms








If I would have blown the rod through the tranny i'd easily be looking at 10k worth of damage. So I am extremely lucky this did not happen or the .:R would be down and out for a few months..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Damn Jeff, that sucks... But it gives u the excuse to Upgrade sooner.
Here si the Passat, still needs a few things. 
-Rear spacers(on the way)
-Trim rear cups to even out w/ the front 
-level floor under the tank
-and notch the frame which Squillo will do once he gets back in town.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Again man looks so good!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

classy man, classy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Damn Jeff, that sucks... But it gives u the excuse to Upgrade sooner.
Here si the Passat, still needs a few things. 
-Rear spacers(on the way)
-Trim rear cups to even out w/ the front 
-level floor under the tank
-and notch the frame which Squillo will do once he gets back in town. 


















im appaled.. that doesn't look like Air By Santi work to me.... Everything fits well, the fenders dont have paint chipped off them......and nothing is painted blue








for real though............ looks ill


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ 
Chris and Jeff from C2 are guessing my car hit 600lbs of torque when I bent the rods









dam! i heard vrs could handle upwards of 500+ on stock rods and even as high as 700







true story. 
i miss my vrt (i traded floridad flow) but i love the 5 on bags, so comfy and its a whole new car to f--- with


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Sorry to hear Jeff, but will get it bullet proof now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Santi, car looks dope man!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Sorry to hear Jeff, but can I say that its ironic that I had mentioned a build up to you a few days ago... I know she will be ready to rip again real soon!
Now get me my sticker


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Sucks Jeff. Good luck with the build. I too should have gotten a ride last time I was out.
















pic for page ownage










_Modified by Shawn W. at 7:43 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Hey Shawn, your car seems to be bent


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Hey Shawn, your car seems to be bent









yeah, and theres a c*ck on your wheel


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

I got the new cocks wheels


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Damn I`m gonna throw my AME`S in the trash, CÖCK wheels is the new shiz.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

I can send you a set







then we can match more


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I can send you a set







then we can match more


















I need a stickerpack







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

i am working on that


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_im appaled.. that doesn't look like Air By Santi work to me.... Everything fits well, the fenders dont have paint chipped off them......and nothing is painted blue








for real though............ looks ill


LOL. ur so gay... 

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Santi, car looks dope man!

thanx bud. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I got the new cocks wheels









that center cap is baller!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

the powers of stickers. 
I had wiring problems tonight







somehow the wiring for the pumps came loose and was barely touching







drove home fronts all the way down.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

damn that sucks dude. i guess good thing that wagon isnt that low.








j/k. fix ur wiring, it can cause u lots of problems.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I had wiring problems tonight







somehow the wiring for the pumps came loose and was barely touching







drove home fronts all the way down.









good thing you're not low







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
damn it santi beat me


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

Its already fixed.







I am about to go work on it I am so pissed.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
damn it santi beat me









too slow son, too slow..









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Its already fixed.







I am about to go work on it I am so pissed.









get to work, working at night is the best if u got a garage, its cooler, and a bit mroe windy than during the day, at least here in FL. the 85-95 degree temperatures kill working on the car during the day.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

LOL its like 70 Santi. 
I misses you columbian!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Dang Shawn... Glad you get er home in one piece


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
LOL. ur so gay... 


Oh yeah? but your gay for me, so whats that make you?








SW how did these wires "come loose" son?







glad you got it fixed and didnt destroy the bags


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Oh yeah? but your gay for me, so whats that make you?








SW how did these wires "come loose" son?







glad you got it fixed and didnt destroy the bags

I am not sure. Maybe not getting the set screws in the distro block tight enough? and vibration from about 30hours of driving a few weeks ago? 15 each way? 
Either way it was an easy fix. Now I need to pull those bump stops. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_LOL its like 70 Santi. 
I misses you columbian!!! 

SO get to it, i wish it was 70 here. I would work on cars all day. 
I misses u my photographical friend!









_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Oh yeah? but your gay for me, so whats that make you?









Not gay


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
SO get to it, i wish it was 70 here. I would work on cars all day. 
I misses u my photographical friend!








Not gay









if your gay for me that makes you really gay


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
if your gay for me that makes you really gay








u jsut want be to be gay for u, sorry Chris i cant.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

hi there, 
i´ve been to a messe last weekend. the http://www.tuningexpo.de. here are 3 pics 4 you. more pics will be online @ http://www.royaldub.de (page will be done in 2 weeks)


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

AWESOME DISPLAY! HA!
/me waits to see who is going to copy Basti.


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_AWESOME DISPLAY! HA!
/me waits to see who is going to copy Basti.

it was awesome!







i had this stupid idea one day before. i thought (that´s how it is in germany) "well, do i have a big chance they´ll make pics of my oem car instead of the fibreglass b!tch-airbrush-spoiler-cars etc....NO I DONT". So i thought about this would be funny, and people would maybe make a pics because the had to laugh. And in fact. nearly everyone walking by made a pic of my car.







that was so badass. And they took a closer look on the car. that was nice because normally they dont because it´s a understatemet style. My fellows were surprised about something simple can be that good. well...let´s say "i was proud"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are you waiting for a copy of my car or a copy of the pants?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

yeah that display definitely rocks!

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
/me waits to see who is going to copy Basti.

something tells me im going to have to keep stepping over fake legs all over WF this year


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_me waits to see who is going to copy Basti.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Lets hope I can meet up with our good friend Darrick @ the beach so he can whore up some photos


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I've had an idea of something similar for a while, but havent had a chance to display it and i'm missing one of my pieces. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_AWESOME DISPLAY! HA!
/me waits to see who is going to copy Basti.

lol, x2!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I thought about copying him.... but using a dead hooker instead..
Do you think that will smell over a few days? And where the hell am i going to store a dead hooker..  Its a rabbit not a jetta or wagon..
Any takers on dead hooker storage?


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_I thought about copying him.... but using a dead hooker instead..
Any takers on dead hooker storage?

I most deff need some here in CA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
Any takers on dead hooker storage?

haha!
do you see a sign saying dead hooker storage?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
haha!
do you see a sign saying dead hooker storage?

actually yeah there is.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gENERIX_* »_A few pics i taken last year at E38


This thread is for Low.Life.Society cars only


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

My bad


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
This thread is for Low.Life.Society cars only










PLEASE post more!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
haha!
do you see a sign saying dead hooker storage?

HAHAHAH some one was paying attention.... 
It's scary when people get what im saying with out even saying it..
Long Live QT


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

eh a couple crappy ones


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

Nice pics guys


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
This thread is for Low.Life.Society cars only









its suppose to, but who really cares? unless they go on random mini truck or w/e else i dont think it matters too much.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_









When did D get LED tails?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_When did D get LED tails?

Got 'em about three weeks ago.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Got 'em about three weeks ago.

Normally I hate them, but I think they look good on B6s for some reason. I was behind lindsay the other day on the way to work and she had hers on, they look clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

Better.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Better.
























Now tuck the fronts


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

wowzers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

nice you all like my idea with the legs







in fact i am curious too... but i would not be surprised if i see copies from it in a few weeks














i also had a sticker of our forum on the standing shoe.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Now tuck the fronts









Once I get the frame notched it should. it's hitting the frame well before 0 PSI


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I'd hit it!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

D, i love your car. end of story. and if you ever wanna get rid of those wheels...let me know lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I always wanna get rid of wheels!
Everything is for sale for the right price!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

haha if you wanna be like who you bought them from consider them sold lol if not then ill save up lol


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I'd hit it!

a few people already have


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
a few people already have









I'm jealous.. 








I had to.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

was it you Santi who had the cracked easystreet strut?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_was it you Santi who had the cracked easystreet strut?

if you mean the bottom of the easystreet strut breaking, then I was one of those people.
I dont think Santi ever had easystreet.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
if you mean the bottom of the easystreet strut breaking, then I was one of those people.
I dont think Santi ever had easystreet.

It was squillo santi's friend, he had an easystreet setup on his GLI before the passat.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
It was squillo santi's friend, he had an easystreet setup on his GLI before the passat.

thats right, he did. did his crack though? I dont remember. I know downsouthdub's did.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Maaaaaaaaan, just came back from a friends house, we had to run away from the police earlier this evening. The Highway patrol Raced after us when we blasted past them with the car set to "LOW" and my yellow HID fogs shining. Just managed to pull in to my friends driveway before the police creeped by.
Good thing they didnt catch me, here in norway Air is illegal, retrofitted HID`s are illegal, windowtint is illegal, staggered wheels is illegal. PHEW.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_here in norway Air is illegal, retrofitted HID`s are illegal, windowtint is illegal, staggered wheels is illegal. PHEW.

may I ask why?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
may I ask why?

Because here in Norway the goverment thinks that anything that`s not stock is a death trap.
They have a real conservative approach to modified cars. 
If you are rolling on anything but stockies and stock suspension you get treated like a criminal.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Because here in Norway the goverment thinks that anything that`s not stock is a death trap.
They have a real conservative approach to modified cars. 
If you are rolling on anything but stockies and stock suspension you get treated like a criminal.

Woah thats harsh


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I have a cracked easystreet strut (the lower collar) i have been calling and trying to get ahold of them for 4 days now


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_I have a cracked easystreet strut (the lower collar) i have been calling and trying to get ahold of them for 4 days now









good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I had easy street on my GLI but I never had any problems with mine, I guess I was lucky. I am still using the easystreet valves and controler and I love it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_was it you Santi who had the cracked easystreet strut?

no, but everyone i've seen w/ easystreet struts has had that problem except Squillo, but the person that had it before him did crack it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Maaaaaaaaan, just came back from a friends house, we had to run away from the police earlier this evening. The Highway patrol Raced after us when we blasted past them with the car set to "LOW" and my yellow HID fogs shining. Just managed to pull in to my friends driveway before the police creeped by.
Good thing they didnt catch me, here in norway Air is illegal, retrofitted HID`s are illegal, windowtint is illegal, staggered wheels is illegal. PHEW.

thats intense. running from the cops in the US isnt as easy, i've did it w/ my bike a few times, but in my car i wouldnt even try, cops over here multiply in seconds, they start crawling out of nowhere, and there is so many undercover cops now days.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Shawn. . .double check to make sure you have the bearings & bushing put in correctly on both sides. Second would be to make sure the lower bag plate isnt getting caught agenst the wall of the strut housing


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

its not. Its the bumpstops I have in ther getting smashed







I drove it low on a beach cruise a few weeks ago. I need to just take them out and check a few more things. 
I can't get to it right now as I am only home for today and tomorrow then off too mississippi.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrender* »_I want to go BT, but I have 116K on the engine. so I dont think it could take it. unless I rebuilt the engine beforehand.

mines got 150800 you should be fine


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

I was wrong I broke it.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

What ya break?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

I mades a thread.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## TheBigBang (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_









F**ckin ridiculous, you make me want a GLI


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBigBang)*

possibly the sweetest bora...i mean, jetta ive ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Hi, i'm Dominik from Germany and this is my bagged Audi A3 quattro.
The 19"s soon will be replaced by glossy 20"s and an already cleaned S3 bumper will follow as soon as my fenders are made to fit driving low.
2007 with black 19s:
















2008 with polished S-Line 19":
























Here are some videos of mine:
http://www.youtube.com/user/dOmVeeDub



_Modified by low_quattro at 12:40 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (low_quattro)*

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it with the glossy 20's


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

so...this is how i rolle din to the Jax BBQ...baller style or not...hmmmm


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (low_quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low_quattro* »_Hi, i'm Dominik from Germany and this is my bagged Audi A3 quattro.
The 19"s soon will be replaced by glossy 20"s and an already cleaned S3 bumper will follow as soon as my fenders are made to fit driving low.
2007 with black 19s:
















2008 with polished S-Line 19":
























Here are some videos of mine:
http://www.youtube.com/user/dOmVeeDub
_Modified by low_quattro at 12:40 PM 6-30-2008_


I know, I will get slammed for quoting the whole post.. 
BUT A3.................. drooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

my question to you all
add the cupra lip? or not....if i add it i have to shave it in half as it just doesnt fit anymore...but watchu think?







[/IMG]


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

simple answer mark
no


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

no lip


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

nope


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

jew would ask vortex.
No


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_jew would ask vortex.
No









dont hate fool....


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i would say maybe if it sits on the ground


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

^^^that a3 is sick, love those celebration wheels!! the 20's will look mad!
I vote no lip either as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

A want my L.L.S sticker...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Some pics from a show Sunday
(kish0000)








(retro_rocket)








(Holden McNeil)








and one of me during the "smash a car"
(got_vdub)


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
and one of me during the "smash a car"
(got_vdub)
























THAT IS AMAZING!!! HAHAHA


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

haha that picture is hysterical, it looks like ur leaning on a pole and being held up by it. Like ur floating


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_haha that picture is hysterical, it looks like ur leaning on a pole and being held up by it. Like ur floating









thats what I thought at first.








it also looks like that landing is gonna hurt a little bit.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

Such a badass picture!















Edit: Bwhahahahaha!! Did anyone notice the name of the file for that pic?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

should say BIGDUDE give the peoples elbow to poor car. haha.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

haha i definitely hurt the car more than myself on that jump...this jump is the one that hurt horribly
















and another shot of my car that i took












_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 5:06 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*















that is great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

well i just looked through the whole thread and damn i hope i get to earn my LLS sticker soon


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_my question to you all
add the cupra lip? 


No.. Don't do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_A want my L.L.S sticker...

Honestly at this point and after talking to a few of the guys I do not think we are going to let in anymore MKIV's. Unless they are absolutely ground breaking stunners. 
The line up of cars and guys that we have right now is phenomenal and I just don't want to start making the LLS groupe bigger personally. 
So all in all I guess the LLS is going to be somewhat of an "elite" club so to speak. I have already turned away a gazillion people so I guess I shouldn't feel too bad about it.
What we are looking for are unique cars, show stoppers, and just all around cars that we don't have in the LLS yet


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
and one of me during the "smash a car"
(got_vdub)
























Absolutely hilarious... Wish I could have seen this go down in person


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
What we are looking for are unique cars, show stoppers, and just all around cars that we don't have in the LLS yet























Send a sticker my way.








And the big 50!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

You have too much camber


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_...and just all around cars that we don't have in the LLS yet























<-----yeah, like black dudes with MkVs (a rareity), haha








i joke, i joke, i kid, i kid... or do i?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_You have too much camber
















Nonsense poopy pants.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*























*Everyone in the LLS get a pic in on page 50 *


















_Modified by moacur at 3:37 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

One for now, will post more once the AutoCouture kit is back from paint and installed.








And because I dont want to take up another post, I think Page 50 will be the best to date.


_Modified by The_Sauce at 12:57 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_*Everyone in the LLS get a pic in on page 50 *


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Post pics? Sure, why not?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

isnt the list already pretty big?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*









Stockie wheels for now, Have some 16" RS with 3 " lips in the werkz..hopefully


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*

One for JB_1152. Shot last night












_Modified by moacur at 9:30 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

still.........


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*









meloy... weve got some ass kicking to do this week.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Jeff,
Since its your club why don't you just post a list...........?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_One for JB_1152. Shot last night











I am so happy you got that camera!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I am so happy you got that camera! 

Me too! Sick shot man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

its a little soft but Personally I think it a good photo still.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I think it's about time L.L.S got a Canadian Chapter.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I think it's about time L.L.S got a Canadian Chapter.

















this thing is smooth , i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is my wile its still on page 50 
just got back from Russia, thinking of selling the car.











_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:11 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
this thing is smooth , i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here is my wile its still on page 50 
just got back from Russia, thinking of selling the car.









_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:11 AM 7-2-2008_

damn mikey...... you have the only mk4 i would ever buy.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

A New LLS Member, Picture by Santi








Thanks for adding me


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Good luck Mike!! 
Whats next if you sell it?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Blurrrrrrrrry.
I need to take som new pictahhhrs


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Buy me a plane ticket and I will be right over 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Buy me a plane ticket and I will be right over 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Pay freight and I`ll ship my car over


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*








I wouldn't ship it back


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
this thing is smooth , i like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Always loved yours since I first saw it at the Dagball meeting point at Christiana Mall like two years ago.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Always loved yours since I first saw it at the Dagball meeting point at Christiana Mall like two years ago.









ironically same year we meet


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

this just got wack.


----------



## FthElemnt (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_this just got wack.

x2


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (FthElemnt)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_this just got wack.

Ironically!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)




----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

51!


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_51!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Fronts are getting repaired today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Good luck Mike!! 
Whats next if you sell it? 

i am thinking about moving back to Russia, but in any case i want to buy an A6 avant.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

shieeeet


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i am thinking about moving back to Russia, but in any case i want to buy an A6 avant.

Wow well man good luck on your decisions.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

so like.... i heard if you have air ride, you automatically get into LLS?!?!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Dude if you do what we talked about you have every chance to be in lls!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

this should do the trick
















shortened and beefed up


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_so like.... i heard if you have air ride, you automatically get into LLS?!?!

i heard it envolved head of somesort...... maybe zj's


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Wow shawn that turned out nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i heard it envolved head of somesort...... maybe zj's

uhhh, whats a zj?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
uhhh, whats a zj?
















if u gotta ask....


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
if u gotta ask....

been broke since i joined the army dude...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
been broke since i joined the army dude...









the quote is if u gotta ask u cant afford it....
i wasnt busting on ur personal financial situation....


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
the quote is if u gotta ask u cant afford it....
i wasnt busting on ur personal financial situation....

yeah, i know you werent dude. i know the movie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *I* was bustin on my financial situation


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
yeah, i know you werent dude. i know the movie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *I* was bustin on my financial situation









all good man...im mad in debt and about to go for a full custom interior...go figure...and my paint gets laid next week...
my car is worse than crack...


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

eh, a healthy addiction in my opinion. the end result is just too fulfilling to not want to achieve, especially the way your car is looking. 
besides, we're all slightly ballers in a way. this is an expensive way of life... crack is cheap


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*








hot^^^^^


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice bling on that wheel!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_

























game over.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*

wel here is my pathetic wagon compared to that beast









it physically at its lowest point. the upper control arm are now denting my fender well into the engine bay. 
Next step make holes.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

glad you finally got there








your rears can come down another inch-inch and a half








last time my **** looked good.









passat's for sale (as if some of you didnt know). currently on the search for my new project to bag


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I need different rear shocks first I think? Also the ACC bags.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

yours fwd or 4mo?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

FWD


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

then all you need are some air lift rears with mk4 mounts, snip 2" off the lower cups, and toss in some koni yellows. no bump stops. dunzo


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

word. I am at the no stops point







I just need different reat bags. I see this now








I am going to get the acc bags. They are nice and go low


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

so do the air lift ones








knock on wood, ive had zero problems with the rears with over 35k on them, no clearance issues, nothing


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

pusher


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Chet lets see some close ups of those freshly polished wheels they look real good so far.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*

I still only have that one done for now








i just ordered some polishing materials from eastwood, they will be here next week, and ill get them done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

anyone will have the lls stickers at waterfest my a8l will possibly in the unitronic stand ..... ???


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

We do not just give those out?? 
on a side not I am changing the centercaps from cocks to skulls


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i like the cocks better
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
but seriously, i personally liked the roosters, the skulls are pretty cool though


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

I have this wonderful diecut plotter that lets me change it all up








plus the cocks were all messed up







I layed these stickers better. I wasn't all hopped up on trees.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

One more. Last one before kit I promise!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

mmmm that camber is bonerific!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I liked the roosters as well, kep'm on the side, in case you get bored


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (candela)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candela* »_I liked the roosters as well, kep'm on the side, in case you get bored

I got the file saved. best part is I can change colors. So if somone wants center caps made. Send me your caps


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i was going to do the mushtach man from lowride mag on my spinners. but alas im lazy


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i was going to do the mushtach man from lowride mag on my spinners. but alas im lazy

send them over









I am trying to put a set of 18" wires on for photos this week.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_One more. Last one before kit I promise!
























That car is baller... saw it on the cruise! love the stance!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

ha ha nice. YOu get ahold of Mike?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha nice. YOu get ahold of Mike? 

no reply yet.....you?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Nope I will send him a text tomorrow if I do not see him online


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Whooooooring


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

And a little "tribute" to our guys at AAC


















_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 11:27 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

ugggg http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

everybody needs to vote 
Here<-- take you into the pnw


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I voted for orange. And I'm going to agree with one of the first guys for why I chose orange...I don't think you have the grapes


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Ha ha he is an orange freak! One of my really good friends.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I say gold, but thats my JDM styles talkin.
Got my Low life stickers, ill get them on first chance i get this week.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

f*ker i was going to add a better color..
oh any one wanna buy some 20" 150 spokes w tires?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

mmm tucking some tire with dish


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

Pic Bump cause I'm leaving town for a week, gonna miss my car...and the tex I guess


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

gorgeous


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

Damn John that Quarter Panel is missing some clear, i'd touch it up before it gets to bare metal. it looks hot though!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_









i love your car, hope to see it at treffen!


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

front lower


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_front lower

well front struts are blown, so with the new setup, ill definitely make sure they go lower


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

too much wide angle


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

suck it shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Too much high key
lense flare on purpose. 








cheating in grass.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Here`s a picture a friend of mine took today on our way to a local meet.









_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 1:10 PM 7-12-2008_

And another one from the meet.










_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 12:59 PM 7-13-2008_


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Im not a member....but a bagged delivery car none the less

^^^chet ubetcha snapped this one


_Modified by WillyWalderbeast at 6:43 AM 7-14-2008_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice...that Papa John's thing doesnt scratch up the paint? I bet people are surprised to see something NICE looking delivering their pizza.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_I bet people are surprised to see something NICE looking delivering their pizza.

he gets tipped pretty well


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


























booo flattening tire
edit and you can see there's something ****ed with the mount on my driverside


_Modified by [email protected] at 7:10 PM 7-14-2008_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

any1 got 16" 5x112 steelies layin around...i need a set to widen...Jason ur pick made me think of asking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

you could always snag mk5 18" steelies like bass's white wagon


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_









late but didnt ever realize you did half cups...copy cat lol jk


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
late but didnt ever realize you did half cups...copy cat lol jk

mainly what I do
look at my grill its the same as yours


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

She's on her way back on the scene. Should be on the road again in the next week! I cannot wait







Bump


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Awsome Jeff!! I too hope to get started on the wagon


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Thanks homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

whats r u doing to her now?? did u jsut get the turbo re-done like a month ago or less.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_whats r u doing to her now?? did u jsut get the turbo re-done like a month ago or less. 

Isn't he rebuilding the motor after he blew it on the dyno?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Santi I am not selling her. 
Jeff is just repairing the bottom end he blew I believe


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

oh i had no idea he blew that up. well rebuild, means time to upgrade..








Shawn u better not sell it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

send me a free transmission and I will consider it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

if i had one i would,


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

everytime i see a wagon on bags it makes me want one more and more


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Good morning. Thought to share some more pics from tuning-expo where we were at (notabora2 and me)
















































































































































and btw... that´s me down there LOL







Paparazzi-Shot


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *basti-FSI* »_










got any more of this one??? some insane paintjobs there man.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re:*

Shes been down and out for almost a month but she will be all pritty and running by tonight finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*









Man i'm feeling the shaved sides and rubs on the front(i'm guessing) and rear
looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Someone got banned.








I feel that shaved sided and not fronts and backs are incomplete. It like you do one thing but skimp on another. This is just a personal opinion though.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Someone got banned.








I feel that shaved sided and not fronts and backs are incomplete. It like you do one thing but skimp on another. This is just a personal opinion though. 

Read 1st







My sig clearly states what happened








i'm not cool enough to get banned


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

READ?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Just spotted these in one of the WF threads. Looks so sick all flat black Mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

nice! ya i saw mark driving up through jax on thursday after work. apparently he missed the auto train and had to drive the rest of the way. lol sucks cuz im sure he was all like yes! i dont have to drive this whole way....wrong! haha


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

haha wait mark late?!

no way never!


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

and he has a grill now.... on the car?


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_READ?


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

wish I was there mark. Hope everything went great


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
got any more of this one??? some insane paintjobs there man.

sorry. only got this pic. the frontbumper is oem...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Calling out bmxrado. Let's see that badboy


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

























ill get some other pics these are just ones people took


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

Sooooo sick man


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*








man those front rotors really fill up behind that wheel!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

ya makes my rears look wimpy


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

Just found this


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

yum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Calling out bmxrado. Let's see that badboy










I couldnt stop drooling over this car when sean showed it to me yesterday. Very nicely done


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

nice corrado







the seats could be a little bit smaller imo but truly nice


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

dont no what you mean by a little smaller but thanks for the compliments guys. i never thought i would get this kinda reaction


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

go big or go home!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_dont no what you mean by a little smaller but thanks for the compliments guys. i never thought i would get this kinda reaction









The rxn is well deserved man, car is amazing looking! Wish I coulda seen it in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

that rado is simply stunning.................


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

FthElemnt just posted these in my thread thought id share some waterfest love....oh and thats another lowlifer next to me!!

_Quote, originally posted by *FthElemnt* »_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

ugh, that last shot made my pants a smidge tighter


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

Can I join NOW???


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Can I join NOW???









front shot?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Can I join NOW???

Once you lower it.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Once you lower it.














































There you go fOOkers


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_FthElemnt just posted these in my thread thought id share some waterfest love....oh and thats another lowlifer next to me!!


dave's cars amazing


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

one of the cleanest rado state side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

a few of mine from waterfest

_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

i love your car man! so sick!


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

those wheels are badass. hell, the whole fkn car is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

Looking good guys, just gotta love the passat and the pepperpots.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

ahem


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

that's the bagged corrado from waterfest, no?
EDIT: fack!







just read the top of this page


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 9:00 AM 7-23-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

yes from previous pages


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

man it sucks balls that I didn't get to see anyones car. ****ing heat. I can't wait for H20!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_man it sucks balls that I didn't get to see anyones car. ****ing heat. I can't wait for H20!!!!!!!!!!

this is true i was stuck all the way in the back near the auto cross so i hated leaving my tent cause by the time i got somewhere i was about to pass out, i wanted to check your car out plain ill just wait till h2o http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*

yeah i was slowly melting out there, i can't believe i missed your corrado!!! looking at the pictures of it, it definitely would have given me wood for sure







i even walked out that way but we stayed in the rows closer to the track, so bummed







i cant wait to see it at h2o though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

that rado is saack! got any interior pictures?


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
\
hey kevin...thats andrew, ryan is the TT....and hair ride...pshhh lingo man u needa get with the times!!

i think in order to get with the times... all the cars in this thread should take back their god awful rims


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_that rado is saack! got any interior pictures?

brown leather a8s
















_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_once again i am no pro photo man so i dont wanna hear it.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

siick


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*

damn. thats crazy...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

damn, Mark's car is hot. Is that curbage I spy on the front wheels though?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*








Dont think so, I see what you're talkin about though. I hung out with mark yesterday and didnt see any curbage though.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

oh werd.. sure looks like it though..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

It's not curbage, it's "rockage". A brick fell off a truck in front of him on the freeway or something like that and it got his wheel on the lip or something along those lines.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's not curbage, it's "rockage". A brick fell off a truck in front of him on the freeway or something like that and it got his wheel on the lip or something along those lines.

Truth, just got the wheel redone at dependable last week. Why travy didnt see it at the GTG. It was a chunk of crub that broke off and was in the middle of the Mercer on ramp. Knew it wasnt fitting under my car so I swerved to miss and ran out of space. At least it only got the front though. But its good as new today.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*









dems some suasy shorts


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_








dems some suasy shorts









HAHAHA, not me, thats the homie Pavel. 4 years removed from Russia so i give him a break on style points, hahaha. He was the passenger with the camera.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Truth, just got the wheel redone at dependable last week.

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Dependable. Tim is the man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Ya, I told tim my car was unable to run on spares because the bag is set to match with this wheel and he had it done that afternoon! Left them a big tip and will continue to do all my wheel repair business with them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

25cents?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_25cents?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Very nice!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (tivs31)*

good to hear that it fixed now brotha!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_25cents? 


dude your soooo bad!!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

damn that car looks good


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

Damn Sauce







So fly man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

damn... already slappin randy's stance up.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_damn... already slappin randy's stance up.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

Mr Schmidt
I worked on your project tonight








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Shawn W.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Mr Schmidt
I worked on your project tonight








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Shawn W. 

what about MY project?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
what about MY project?

We had a project together? ?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
what about MY project?

this one?


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_damn... already slappin randy's stance up.

nah never that http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

keep an eye out







this isn't for me either


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

those looks gangsta as hell. 
I wanna pull a team Polizei gig on my car like alex roy and his famous M5


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Mr Schmidt
I worked on your project tonight








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Shawn W. 

You Tha maaaaan shawn







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_those looks gangsta as hell. 
I wanna pull a team Polizei gig on my car like alex roy and his famous M5


I was trying to design a air by santi thing a few weeks ago







I r no designer.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I was trying to design a air by santi thing a few weeks ago







I r no designer. 

oh go for it, so w/e u can, u cna make the 'I' on air a strut w/ a bag on it. and the 't' 2 compressors back to back or something.. idk.. 
i'd lvoe to see what u cna come up with.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

we shall see my friend


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_we shall see my friend









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Santi...i want a sticker!! lol. you gave me enough insight i'd rock one


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

hey i was jsut woundering who did your stickers and if i could get then name


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (iBeast)*

I can do stickers. See a few posts up. I made those


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I'm Still waiting on mine with red! I'm really gonna need them now








Fitty sex ya'all


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Oh yeah







I will include it with the cd


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_those looks gangsta as hell. 
I wanna pull a team Polizei gig on my car like alex roy and his famous M5

I love that car! did you read his book?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

i suck at taking pictures, but here are a few from WF


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NICE!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Nice pics Misha! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Santi...i want a sticker!! lol. you gave me enough insight i'd rock one









as soon as i figure out the design and what not i'll hook u up with one, thanx!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
I love that car! did you read his book?


HELLLLLLZ YEAH! i wanna do the the NY-LA thing so bad, i wish i had more $$$ to add the extra fuel cell, and then the CV radio, the Decks, another battery, and hte GPs, cause i have the time and knowledge to get codes for the cops, and plan routes and such.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Nice pics Misha! 

Thanks Santi, sorry for not answering IMs , i just don't have enough time for everything.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

I still cant believe the articulation on the bagyard struts!
looking great


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Nice pics! Looks like a dance off


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

those are cool shots,
both are mk4 golf
both have flat paint
both on air ride
2 completely different cars lol


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
Thanks Santi, sorry for not answering IMs , i just don't have enough time for everything.



its all good no worries. what size are the wheels u made those moon caps for?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I still cant believe the articulation on the bagyard struts!
looking great 


I was thinking the same damn thing when I saw that. VERY NICE!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

yaaay....pics are sick!...i still cantbeliev how much higher ur car goes in the front
anyways it was cool chillin at WF mang...cya at h2hizzo


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

lol


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_HELLLLLLZ YEAH! i wanna do the the NY-LA thing so bad, i wish i had more $$$ to add the extra fuel cell, and then the CV radio, the Decks, another battery, and hte GPs, cause i have the time and knowledge to get codes for the cops, and plan routes and such. 

well let me know when, I am gonna volunteer my services for co-pilot right now!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

its all good no worries. what size are the wheels u made those moon caps for? 

the wheels are 18x8 et 35 all around, with 215/35/18 dunlop direzza 101 tires.
the wheels were new before i started grinding and drilling them TSW sakata 5 .
the original idea was to get the lip exposed a bit more and paint lip white and moon disc red , but since i was unable to get more lip to be exposed i decided to stay with this look for now.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

mihsa is a craxy bastid







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_









BOTTOMS UP!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
well let me know when, I am gonna volunteer my services for co-pilot right now!









sick, thanx, all i need is a little more power on the car and we are good. but i'll keep it in mind, whats the longest drive you've ever done? straight through. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
the wheels are 18x8 et 35 all around, with 215/35/18 dunlop direzza 101 tires.
the wheels were new before i started grinding and drilling them TSW sakata 5 .
the original idea was to get the lip exposed a bit more and paint lip white and moon disc red , but since i was unable to get more lip to be exposed i decided to stay with this look for now.


oh ok sick, looks awesome i remember u wanted to do the red lip. Are you still laying frame w/ the 18s, or did it raise the car??


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

mike and marks cars, look like there gay lords for each other in those pics..


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

good morning
i went to a local gtg yesterday and i´d like to share some pics of my car there with you.
































cheers








basti


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

Looking good as always basti


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

damn awesome shots from WF i cant believe i missed it and i was back home on the east coast


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Looking good as always basti









thx







i could comment pics of your car the exactly the same way


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

looking sick basti


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Just got word the kit will be out of paint thursday, installed Saturday!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

What a beautiful sight to see










Should hopefully be back in the car tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

ughhhh! that is a beautiful site, i saw it on your flickr 15 seconds ago and knew you put it up here! haha, awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*








Flickr stalker






















I'm super excited to get her back. The hard part will be the 500 miles of no boost


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

quick question.
UVAIR Aerosport guys....whats the PSI rating for the bags? Or whats the most you put in them(fronts) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Flickr stalker






















I'm super excited to get her back. The hard part will be the 500 miles of no boost










shhhhh! i am not!








i can only imagine how hard that is going to be


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_oh ok sick, looks awesome i remember u wanted to do the red lip. Are you still laying frame w/ the 18s, or did it raise the car?? 

it's not laying the frame with 18's, but i think camber plates will fix that.
it's only like a hair of.

_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_yaaay....pics are sick!...i still cantbeliev how much higher ur car goes in the front
anyways it was cool chillin at WF mang...cya at h2hizzo

Yes Mark was nice talking to you too at WF , we deff gotta make some shoot at h20.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
it's not laying the frame with 18's, but i think camber plates will fix that.
it's only like a hair of.

Yes Mark was nice talking to you too at WF , we deff gotta make some shoot at h20.


there is an air gtg and photoshoot fellas. I am bringing my camera. All cars will be on snapriot.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
there is an air gtg and photoshoot fellas. I am bringing my camera. All cars will be on snapriot.









do i finally geta sticker?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Send me an address and I will send one this week








what color


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Send me an address and I will send one this week








what color









I need a new oneeeeeeeee


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

What happend to the one you had?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_quick question.
UVAIR Aerosport guys....whats the PSI rating for the bags? Or whats the most you put in them(fronts) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

180 i think .......... ive put 160 in mine just to be a dick


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
do i finally geta sticker?

what do you need a sticker for?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ 
I'm super excited to get her back. The hard part will be the 500 miles of no boost









It'll be fine with a little boost, somebody is just tryin to cover their ars


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

well you have about a 500 mile round trip to and from treffen comming up man, should be good engine break in time








can't wait to see her back on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

Thanks man








Definitely gonna break it in right.. I'm in no hurry








Had a pretty long detailed talk with Chris from C2 about it yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just happy to get er back out on the road. You wouldn't believe how much dust is going to blow off the car when we pull her out


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

yeah I'm sure your dying to get it back on the road again, it's been a while.
did you go with stock internals or forged?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

nevermind just read the buildup... should be a beast for sure


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_well you have about a 500 mile round trip to and from treffen comming up man, should be good engine break in time








can't wait to see her back on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and then at treffen you can give me a ride, now with more boost than before


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

I want in!!!!
I want stickers as well!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tchristemac)*

Alright I am going to have a bunch with me at the H2O meet. Its either that or I choose one person to send a bunch to and you guys get them from him at a show or GTG. 

Let me know.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Alright I am going to have a bunch with me at the H2O meet. Its either that or I choose one person to send a bunch to and you guys get them from him at a show or GTG. 

Let me know. 

man I want to come to H2O! but it is an 18hour drive, and I dont have the money or a real job to support that kind of trip.








I think I am the only LLS guy down here in the mid-south too.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

you can fly to someones place, drive w/ them, and then drive back with them, and fly home.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you can fly to someones place, drive w/ them, and then drive back with them, and fly home. 

yes, but then my car wouldnt be in the pics.








that and a plane ticket would be pretty expensive right now too.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

H200000!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
yes, but then my car wouldnt be in the pics.








that and a plane ticket would be pretty expensive right now too.

for the pics yeah, but the plane ticket depending where you fly round trip is proly around $200 give or take $20. gas only from where your at its proly $400ish round trip.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
and then at treffen you can give me a ride, now with more boost than before









Maybe


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

LLS TTT


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*

Looks good Ubr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*

nooice UBR


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

Bump


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

update your sig


----------



## BaggedMK3jetta (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

opps, I tried to reply to your post. how do you qoute someone on this forum?
Im not sure on the rating, but I have ran mine @ 200 psi with no issues.










_Modified by BaggedMK3jetta at 6:58 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Am I Low Life worthy?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_update your sig









Better










A little out of focus on this one but What-eva


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

yup your mail is coming as soon as I get an address again LOL


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_yup your mail is coming as soon as I get an address again LOL

wheres mine!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

all mail goes out soon


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_all mail goes out soon









i got your mail right here......


----------



## wallis_ (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

thought id add some more of mine, some proper(ish) pics this time!!


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

clean a$$ .:R Moacar!
love the way it sits







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*

Damn! To the jetta on the Bentleys.... That is just beautiful! Loving the rear camber on it too. Bent rear beam or shims?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Damn! To the jetta on the Bentleys.... That is just beautiful! Loving the rear camber on it too. Bent rear beam or shims?
















x2
beautiful car man. i posted pics of your car in the bentley wheel thread (wheel forum) without knowing who's car it was. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
nice ride


----------



## wallis_ (Jun 5, 2008)

cheers chaps, its a 2.8 24v 4motion so rear camber is natural, we are lucky in the UK!! thread!
i'll swing over and look at that


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (wallis_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wallis_* »_cheers chaps, its a 2.8 24v 4motion so rear camber is natural, we are lucky in the UK!! thread!
i'll swing over and look at that

welcome to the vortex dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you should start your own thread in here (airride forum) and do the build play-by-play or at least whore out more pics.


----------



## wallis_ (Jun 5, 2008)

been on here for years but lost my login details so started again.
i would but thats pretty much all the piccys i have, i got some more pics of the install i will post up. the whole car is very touch and go in terms of style, marmite car!!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (wallis_)*

love your bora. followed your thread on e38 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

Damn 4 wheel drive bastids.... Camber just makes everything so much easier!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (wallis_)*

thats proper..


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (wallis_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wallis_* »_cheers chaps, its a 2.8 24v 4motion so rear camber is natural, we are lucky in the UK!! thread!
i'll swing over and look at that

I Love Europe


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

wallis your car is amazing


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (.Mark.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wallis_* »_thought id add some more of mine, some proper(ish) pics this time!!

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the stance of your car. i've been wanting a set for a while.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

I love those wheels too Santi. They would look so sick on your ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's a newb from me


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

Mocaur that`s just SO RIGHT!
Stance is spot on


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Thoughts?








*Before:*
















*After:*

















Not sure if I like them or not...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

they're hot D!
i like both as i already told you.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but if i _had_ to choose one, i'd pick the "befores" i guess.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it d, looks more like natural front rake now instead of reverse rake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Hard to decide D. I am a big fan of tuck so im going to have to say....before. They both look sick though.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

i think you should stretch them more and tuck the rear again. but the difference is minimal, i doubt many people would notice. form a polished 5-hole to a polished 6-hole. i think if you can tuck the rear again keep them, otherwise go back.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

blah blah tuck smuck. 
**** that. Keep the new ones.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Oh, and BTW, I adjusted the camber after those photos were taken and the rear is tucking now.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Let see some pics!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Let see some pics! 

Later. I have some more adjusting to do still.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Dial that **** in son!


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

you dont wanna know my thoughts about that.
they are dirty


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*

I say keep both and change between the two from time to time








Now show us some camber picthaaarz


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

i dig the newer ones, personally... but i LOVED the tuck with the old ones. either way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

The new wheels are sexay! But I could never get over how perfect the old wheels looked on your car. Ether way, they both look great!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_blah blah tuck smuck. 
**** that. Keep the new ones. 

Shawn speaks the truth.
the new ones >>>>>>>>>> the old. Saw it in person last night, and the stance is just so much better, plus I think he is technically lower now too, it just dosnt look like it since he dosnt have the tuck. But the fenders sit right at the lips in the rear and looks so dope.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_blah blah tuck smuck. 
**** that. Keep the new ones. 

new ones are ****in sick D.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Can you sell me the old ones now?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

I drove my car today for the first time in a month


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I drove my car today for the first time in a month









Sweet


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Sick


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I drove my car today for the first time in a month









i havent driven my car in a week and a half







and it'll be much longer before i do


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (wallis_)*

thought you were jamie kennedy for a sec.....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
i havent driven my car in a week and a half







and it'll be much longer before i do

At the body shop?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I drove my car today for the first time in a month










Sick, finally got a tranny.. yayaya.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
At the body shop?

didnt his strut blow??


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

nope the trans was fine. 
all new motor mounts and a flange seal. Coolant bottle. bla bla bla


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i thought it was the tranny.







i guess i is going crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i thought it was the tranny.







i guess i is going crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

going?...went


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
going?...went

same difference


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

NOpe its all good.







still cost me nearly 800







but I ain't stressin


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
At the body shop?

yes the blown strut (warrantied







)...it will be at the body shop on the 11th...but shhhhh.. debut at h2o!!!


_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 3:27 PM 8-7-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
yes the blown strut (warrantied







)...it will be at the body shop on the 11th...but shhhhh.. debut at h2o!!!

_Modified by Chet Ubetcha at 3:27 PM 8-7-2008_


yeaaaaaaaaaaaa boyyyyeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i think you should stretch them more and tuck the rear again. but the difference is minimal, i doubt many people would notice. form a polished 5-hole to a polished 6-hole. i think if you can tuck the rear again keep them, otherwise go back. 

i just realize that he changed the wheels, i was looking at the picture for few minutes and though he had changed the bag setup







i am just retarded


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i just realize that he changed the wheels, i was looking at the picture for few minutes and though he had changed the bag setup







i am just retarded 


haha im in the same boat with you i kept lookin at both pics im like what the hell is goin on then it hit me they were diff


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_







i am just retarded 



_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
then it hit me they were diff









NEWB ALERT





















I posted what was different.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Those look great on there Shawn!








You need centercaps though!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

they are not mine unfortunately. Shipping to a friend in cali. 
I need to save all my overtime for some real LMs I guess.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

X 100. Those look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Talk to Tattoo20v. He just picked up a set of 19x8.5 and 19x10 LM's for under a grand


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

DROOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

Damn shawn those look good, dont ship them!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Damn shawn those look good, dont ship them!









Agreed!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

I am diggin them


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Me Too! Good gawd those look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_










OOOOahhhh!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*






oh my


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
heres a new one from the other day


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

It was a good weekend.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sick dude congrats!!!!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

congrats, that pretty awesome.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Wow....congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

nice job! congrats D! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

DAMN







D, congrats!!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

dude, i LOVED seeing your car in person D. looked fantastic. well deserved wins bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

Congrats man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_dude, i LOVED seeing your car in person D. looked fantastic. well deserved wins bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It was nice to finally meet you in person. The car looked great.
You figure out that issue with your controller at the end of the day?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

congrats http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your car


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

Those wheels look hawt.















60


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

I wanted to meet the ranger too


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wanted to meet the ranger too









He wanted to meet you too shawn, he told me last week at the Juanita gtg when I was telling them about how much fun I had in portland


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

I got a text saying he said hi


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (Castor Troy)*

Big ups D!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
It was nice to finally meet you in person. The car looked great.
You figure out that issue with your controller at the end of the day?

thanks man. yeah, i just kept wiggling it around and what not. hopefully soon i can just get the cad 5 cable soldered into the ecu and the controller ports. the connection sucks balls..

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wanted to meet the ranger too









i tried dude!! i saw your wheels there though, thats how i met rene. that dudes hilarious man







ill try to caravan down there with travy some day dude. drunken debauchery will then commence


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

3 weeks. Let do the damn thing. BBQ and BEWBS
beer in there too


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_3 weeks. Let do the damn thing. BBQ and BEWBS
beer in there too









might have to work that weekend i think... ill look at the calendar at work tomorrow and let you know for sure. then ill send you an im dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need to get down to portland. never been before. feel like a loser


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

we have a good time. I am not there for 2 weeks though.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

oh, and because capt. obvious chose ONLY to post the pics of his car and not his embarrassing moment from the show yesterday, ill gladly fill in


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

Maaaaaaaan, you guys need to start some kind of fund raiser so I can come over and chill out with you guys for H2O.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_i tried dude!! i saw your wheels there though, thats how i met rene. that dudes hilarious man







ill try to caravan down there with travy some day dude. drunken debauchery will then commence









Who said Im going to portland?









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_3 weeks. Let do the damn thing. BBQ and BEWBS
beer in there too









3 weeks? I probably wont be down till waterlands









_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
might have to work that weekend i think... ill look at the calendar at work tomorrow and let you know for sure. then ill send you an im dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need to get down to portland. never been before. feel like a loser









Dont worry chris, you are a loser


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_

















Sweet Lincoln's mullet that's gorgeous!!


----------



## Curt_pnw (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_


















Mark, i could say it 100 times, but the car looks sick with the kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Curt_mk2)*

Travy we can do something that weekend of Waterlands i suppose


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

wow sauce... that ish is low!


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

That`s saucy right thurr.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_Maaaaaaaan, you guys need to start some kind of fund raiser so I can come over and chill out with you guys for H2O.









thats what I need too.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

Am i too high for low life society?
i need to notch my frame and i am on stock shocks and struts


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Too silver


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

damm okay i am sorry i tried.







lolz


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Travy we can do something that weekend of Waterlands i suppose









NMNH


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

catch me rollin


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

nice I wish it wasn't so pixelated


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

haha andy u beat me too it shaattt


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

That's beautiful Paul. The new wheels look great!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (xxp0werrangersxx)*

haha sure did. finished a while ago but never posted.

_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_haha andy u beat me too it shaattt


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_









Just saw your Eurotuner feature. Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_









this is sooooo clean
major props bro.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Just saw your Eurotuner feature. Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here. I had no idea you were a girl.


----------



## kVWy (Nov 16, 2005)

basti, you have a sick ride


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_catch me rollin

















God I love this car


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
thanks man. yeah, i just kept wiggling it around and what not. hopefully soon i can just get the cad 5 cable soldered into the ecu and the controller ports. the connection sucks balls..

i tried dude!! i saw your wheels there though, thats how i met rene. that dudes hilarious man







ill try to caravan down there with travy some day dude. drunken debauchery will then commence










quit being a *****.. i glued mine down.. its ****ing easy


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
quit being a *****.. i glued mine down.. its ****ing easy

i love you... i love you so much


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Same here. I had no idea you were a girl.









Jetta = Wife's car


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (UbrGubr)*

















(dont mind my copyright, lightroom preset)


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


























<FONT SIZE=""5"">the front will be going lower, i didn't have the right tools with me today to adjust them.</FONT>


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*

Lookin damn good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

do they give you air ride in florida?


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_do they give you air ride in florida?









"Welcome to FLA, please pick up your bags and switches, we'll see you on the ground."


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
"Welcome to FLA, please pick up your bags and switches, we'll see you on the ground."

LOL I wish it was that easy.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_




























Nice Photoshop, haha...j/k. That looks crazy. Dont know if im diggin the skirts. Sick non the less though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
LOL I wish it was that easy.

it is that easy for fla...we bring it ...hard


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
it is that easy for fla...we bring it ...hard

AND LOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Yup, definitely like the new wheels now.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

^^^^^


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
it is that easy for fla...we bring it ...hard

While agree we bring the A game. I dont want anyone to think we are given a damn thing. we bring out the best in our cars because we love the scene and our cars.
I sound like a whinning baby in this reply










_Modified by Squillo at 4:54 PM 8-19-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*

Well after months and months, I finally got the *frame notched*. Wasn't too bad at all, just alotta grinding. 
I'll try and get some pics up today, got some family over for dinner after work, but I'll try and get one in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
"Welcome to FLA, please pick up your bags and switches, we'll see you on the ground."

best quote in a long time..


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Another L.L.S takes home a price.
Got Top 15 Audi at the Annual VW Audi Club Norway Show this weekend

















_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 12:21 AM 8-18-2008_


_Modified by Mr Schmidt at 12:21 AM 8-18-2008_


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Very Smooth Mr. Schmidt!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Logic)*

damn D i love your audi so much! what you doing with the lorinsers now?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_damn D i love your audi so much! what you doing with the lorinsers now? 

They're hibernating in the garage at the moment. They may or may not be sold.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
They're hibernating in the garage at the moment. They may or may not be sold.

what do you mean may or may not be sold? you never told me how much or else theyd be mine haha. whats the offsets on those anyway?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

PM'd ya.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

One Moahhhr


----------



## Plummer (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Plummer)*

beautiful house and a great gti


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*

So clean!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_One Moahhhr










I will be sending you stickers after H2O


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I will be sending you stickers after H2O

















Sweeeet


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I will be sending you stickers after H2O
















still waiting on mine.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
still waiting on mine.









\
ya...ahem me too....hahah


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

got my L.L.S. sticker yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh, wait... never mind....


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (UbrGubr)*

I am not a fan of your style of photo. Just an opinion. To much post. Please stop.


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*








it's like a video game


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_got my L.L.S. sticker yesterday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif oh, wait... never mind....









First BS and now LLS chris, trying to be like darrick a little too much arnt you?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
First BS and now LLS chris, trying to be like darrick a little too much arnt you?









Do not listen to this douche. He needs air but is to scurrr'd Rudi will not be his friend anymore.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Do not listen to this douche. He needs air but is to scurrr'd Rudi will not be his friend anymore. 








can I join LLS if I get air?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

not up to me.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







can I join LLS if I get air?

invite only, just cant join


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

well then howd i get in pshhh


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_well then howd i get in pshhh

you were asked to be in it by Jeff


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_invite only, just cant join









damn Im not even gonna waste my time or money on getting it then


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







can I join LLS if I get air?

If u get air i'll give u my spot in LLS. Cause that sh!ts never gonna happen anyways.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
damn Im not even gonna waste my time or money on getting it then

yea your time is sooooo "hella" valuable


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
If u get air i'll give u my spot in LLS. Cause that sh!ts never gonna happen anyways. 








you guys know me too well.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







you guys know me too well. 

i know. even though air in ur car would be so sick! it would make the wheels pop more. 
Someone please PShop Travys car low. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i know. even though air in ur car would be so sick! it would make the wheels pop more. 
Someone please PShop Travys car low. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I posted on EG about doing air, but interior is much higher on the list right now.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I posted on EG about doing air, but interior is much higher on the list right now.









thats a fine choice. U can do air w/o the extra gimmicks, like auto ride height and all that biz for $1500 all new stuff.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_thats a fine choice. U can do air w/o the extra gimmicks, like auto ride height and all that biz for $1500 all new stuff.









Yea Id just want basic front and rear, no side to side, no auto ride height. probably would do dual 400s, 3/8'' lines and valves, polished 5 gal tank


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Yea Id just want basic front and rear, no side to side, no auto ride height. probably would do dual 400s, 3/8'' lines and valves, polished 5 gal tank 

I will sell you my tank and pumps







dual 380s


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Yea Id just want basic front and rear, no side to side, no auto ride height. probably would do dual 400s, 3/8'' lines and valves, polished 5 gal tank 

thats easy to do. Get ur shiz together w/ DMoney. Split the cost of a plane ticket. Fly me out there and i'll install ur shiz in one weekend on both cars. (may need beer and an assitant to do small stuff like take wheels off car and such)


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
thats easy to do. Get ur shiz together w/ DMoney. Split the cost of a plane ticket. Fly me out there and i'll install ur shiz in one weekend on both cars. (may need beer and an assitant to do small stuff like take wheels off car and such) 








david is the resident bitch around here, he can help with that. Ill drink the beer though


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

travy didn't even put his own wheels on


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_travy didn't even put his own wheels on









I did for the test fit


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







david is the resident bitch around here, he can help with that. Ill drink the beer though









Perfect, and if u drink the beer, then we'll just get more Beer. Well have David get mroe Beer.






























_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_travy didn't even put his own wheels on









Damn, what a lazy ass.







I thoguht he was a princess, BUT daMN. 



_Modified by Santi at 2:24 AM 8-21-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

HELLA lazy


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

hella hella hella. lazy. bitches.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

I am torn. So many damn PNW people with image wheels right now. 
Air isn't for travy.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

uhmmm... i was lying travy. im not in L.L.S. apparently theres no affirmative action in their society


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am torn. So many damn PNW people with image wheels right now. 
Air isn't for travy. 

It might be in the future, but for the mk4 who knows, and when, not for awhile. I like my ksports


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
It might be in the future, but for the mk4 who knows, and when, not for awhile. I like my ksports

and your roller skates


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

I like his LOLerskates.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
and your roller skates









you mean the rollergirls?


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
you mean the rollergirls?









The combining of rollergirls and VW shows NEEDS to stop......


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
The combining of rollergirls and VW shows NEEDS to stop......









i like the rollergirls.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I'd prefer Hooters girls, but I liked the Roller Girls too (even the linebackers).


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

hooters ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

Winghouse ftw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i like the rollergirls.

Im such a good dancer..... I was attacked by a flock of birds when I tried to do the worm....


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I will be sending you stickers after H2O

















I liked the little "note" on the Box i got today


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Im such a good dancer..... I was attacked by a flock of birds when I tried to do the worm....









babies are worse than aids.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*
















maimi vice


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
The combining of rollergirls and VW shows NEEDS to stop......









true dat


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_hooters ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Winghouse ftw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you two need to refure to my sig below..........


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_uhmmm... i was lying travy. im not in L.L.S. apparently theres no affirmative action in their society









i'm not in it... they have 2 fat guys allready... fat guys in LLS are like mk4s


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i'm not in it... they have 2 fat guys allready... fat guys in LLS are like mk4s

Whoaaaaa there buddy, I'm not fat, I'm extra-husky, or fluffy if you will


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
you two need to refure to my sig below..........

hilarious


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_fat guys in LLS are like mk4s

now _that_ is pretty effin hilarious! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
baller status quote right there, wyman! FTW!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Speaking of which, have you seen my baller status buildup thread yet, Wyman? It's chock full of win.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
Whoaaaaa there buddy, I'm not fat, I'm extra-husky, or fluffy if you will









uh huh.. I know a girl that used to call me fluffy.. Shes on this website.. Thats a nice way of saying fat


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

I be fat son. No if and or asses about it.


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i'm not in it... they have 2 fat guys already... fat guys in LLS are like mk4s


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
now _that_ is pretty effin hilarious! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
baller status quote right there, wyman! FTW!

















Thanks D and Rob! you guys are awesome


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i'm not in it... they have 2 fat guys allready... fat guys in LLS are like mk4s

Hey I don't drive a MK4 !!!!! LOL


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*

Well dont know if I'm low life society quality material yet, but just thought i would share, still to come are a notch and front sway bar removal.
anyone know how i could get my rear wheels to camber in as i go down, and not just have massive camber all the time? 








Cheers Oscar33


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*

-3 deg is max... and its there all the time.. to get it to tgo to 0 on lift you have to have bags that go high as hell like marks..


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_Well dont know if I'm low life society quality material yet, but just thought i would share, still to come are a notch and front sway bar removal.
anyone know how i could get my rear wheels to camber in as i go down, and not just have massive camber all the time? 
Cheers Oscar33

i saw your car at GC and the MMP BBQ last weekend - i LOVED it. love the stealth setup you have there too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my only constructive criticism - remove the .:R badge! if its not an R, don't say you are one.







Otherwise car is awesome dude.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i saw your car at GC and the MMP BBQ last weekend - i LOVED it. love the stealth setup you have there too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my only constructive criticism - remove the .:R badge! if its not an R, don't say you are one.







Otherwise car is awesome dude.









ya man i know, i just didnt have time cause i had blown a bag at the bbq the day before, so i spent all night making sure i could just get to the show, so when i was done i was to tired. it is off now tho


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
The combining of rollergirls and VW shows NEEDS to stop......









Yeah... why do all the rice shows get all the hot skanky models?!








And oscar... car looks hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Will be joining the club soon!


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*

diggin the car oscar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you gonna make it down to oregon for pacific waterlands dude? theres some nudey bars CALLIN us! f*ck yo couch n*gga!!!! (i love saying that







)


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

I am offended.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_diggin the car oscar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you gonna make it down to oregon for pacific waterlands dude? theres some nudey bars CALLIN us! f*ck yo couch n*gga!!!! (i love saying that







)

ya i think me and a few of my buddys are gonna make it down!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdub-ranger)*

watch your tone bitch


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ein punkt acht T)*

bored today. I wish I had some wheels to put on


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

more GIF's 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_bored today. I wish I had some wheels to put on










I seeeeeeeeeee youuuu Shawn!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_
I seeeeeeeeeee youuuu Shawn!









i had my 10 year old working the camera


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

hi.
****ty pic. only one i have. front still needs to come down a bit more. getting the rear wheels milled down to raise the offsets to tuck more once the fronts come down. or might be rolling on 18s sooner than later.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*

fk flood control.


_Modified by dt83aw at 11:01 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_









sexual! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dt83aw)*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_hi.
****ty pic. only one i have. front still needs to come down a bit more. getting the rear wheels milled down to raise the offsets to tuck more once the fronts come down. or might be rolling on 18s sooner than later.









Nice, whatcha looking for in 18's?


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

been bagged for a week now
some of mine


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SD auto NY)*

I know I've said it before... I f'n love your car man


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Nice, whatcha looking for in 18's?

ultimately th lines.
why, interested?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
ultimately th lines.
why, interested?









Nah Im done with the RS' although your set is the nicest I've seen.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

Mike, we need some updated pics in this thread


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*









?
eh


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*









don't mind the tag its a joke between me and the photographer. These are her first rolling shots with a DSLR. She just picked up a 20d


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I love these wheels, just so simple and classy. 










_Modified by Florida Flow at 9:27 PM 9-2-2008_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_








don't mind the tag its a joke between me and the photographer. These are her first rolling shots with a DSLR. She just picked up a 20d 


if shes cute you should hook me up


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
if shes cute you should hook me up

pfft... f*ck you dude! ill be down there this weekend







... she's mine shawn


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_She just picked up a 20d 

was the dust on the sensor extra?








looks good, get it off those stockies Shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chet Ubetcha)*

ha ha she is married.







that
that is her golf. her husbands gti was just printed in a retraction inPVW cause they called it mine. hahaha


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

sniffle i want in...


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (madrussian)*


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

sick man i wanna see that. rear looks up in that pic. need some full shots!


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

yea we still have the rear springs on cause we are waiting on the rear bags


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Sit-n-loW)*

This has turned out to be quite the photo page... So I thought I would add some .:R lovin


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Sit-n-loW)*








need more of that blue R now


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*








Fronts are too high


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

YIKES!!!


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: (Sit-n-loW)*

More pics will come as soon as my rear bags show up


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (romjetta02)*


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*























santis that looks amazing. how are you tucking those fronts? they have such a low offset, dont they??


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (JohnB43)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnB43* »_






















santis that looks amazing. how are you tucking those fronts? they have such a low offset, dont they??

18x8.5 ET35 w/ 20mm adapter, final ET15.
remember, McPherson front struts articulate up and in the lower you go, and it's not "technically" camber, either










_Modified by tmvw at 3:13 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## JohnB43 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (tmvw)*

oh i never knew that. i always wanted to run those wheels but never bothered cause of that offset. i didnt know they would get sucked in like that. thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Looks great man! What size tires?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

18x8.5 et15 215/35
18x9.5 et21 215/40 








it was jsut a test fit, even though i'm diggin it a lot, i might try and get a set, BUT the problem is that the rear pokes too much for what i want, so i might try and get 8.5s all the way around.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_18x8.5 et15 215/35
18x9.5 et21 215/40 








it was jsut a test fit, even though i'm diggin it a lot, i might try and get a set, BUT the problem is that the rear pokes too much for what i want, so i might try and get 8.5s all the way around. 

PS: the rears are 18x9.5 ET40, so unless if you got a 19mm adapter, they are ET20








you should get a set and see if you can mill a few mm down on the rear wheels to tuck more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
PS: the rears are 18x9.5 ET40, so unless if you got a 19mm adapter, they are ET20








you should get a set and see if you can mill a few mm down on the rear wheels to tuck more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok, 1mm not a big deal... 
but i would like to have it sitting like this, actually a little further in. 









i would need to mill down a lot, unless i get 15mm adapters all the way around, Which i would lvoe to.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
ok, 1mm not a big deal... 
but i would like to have it sitting like this, actually a little further in. 
i would need to mill down a lot, unless i get 15mm adapters all the way around, Which i would lvoe to. 


im sure you could mill off 3 or more mm!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*

i still need smaller adapters, idk who makes some. 15mm. 
page 65


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I want that basket man! did you make it?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*








i was waiting for someone to ask... 
a buddy of mine made it, but he moved form orlando, idk if he's still making them, i wanna change it.


----------



## idub (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*








looks sooooo good.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

hummm I see another set of merc wheels


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







i was waiting for someone to ask... 
a buddy of mine made it, but he moved form orlando, idk if he's still making them, i wanna change it. 

how does it attach? and if you get rid of it, let me know I would like a big custom basket.
I have this one right now:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
a buddy of mine made it, but he moved form orlando, idk if he's still making them, i wanna change it. 

the special edition Jamin basket?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

I guess I need to send Kevin some money today


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

looking good santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_hummm I see another set of merc wheels









Yup, i test fitted them for offset purposes mostly. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
how does it attach? and if you get rid of it, let me know I would like a big custom basket.
I have this one right now:

I attach it w/ Zip ties. 20 of them. I wouldnt wanna ship it, its big, real big. and somewhat heavy. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
the special edition Jamin basket?

















yup, this is the one w/ the slanted fornt that everyone wanted







BTW how did u know it was his SE basket?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yup, this is the one w/ the slanted fornt that everyone wanted







BTW how did u know it was his SE basket?

Well i knew what it looked like (Jamin was a fav of mine back in the day)
Plus i saw John sell it on EG


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Well i knew what it looked like (Jamin was a fav of mine back in the day)
Plus i saw John sell it on EG









i didnt get it form John, i got a different one, and then i traded Manny for this once since the other one had the rust spots on it.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Send them to me and ill mill them down for you









_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i still need smaller adapters, idk who makes some. 15mm. 
page 65


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

I heard that h&R makes new 15 mills


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

LOVE YOUR WHEELS MAN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .... but hey i'm partial


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

santi dude. i love that ****. cant get over it. i know a company that makes 15mms the name slipped my mind though ill im you when i remember


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*

honestly, i think if you're worried about 5mm (less than 1/5") poke and it's "too" much for you, you should be looking at diff wheels


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Motor Sport Tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_honestly, i think if you're worried about 5mm (less than 1/5") poke and it's "too" much for you, you should be looking at diff wheels









so buying new wheels to sit them in 5mm more is more efficiant than getting smaller adapters?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
so buying new wheels to sit them in 5mm more is more efficiant than getting smaller adapters?

those aren't his wheels, so he hasn't bought anything yet lol. and i wouldn't risk the safety/tensile strength of an adapter just for 5mm less poke. that's why 99% of places don't make them smaller than 20mm for a reason. 5mm isn't a lot in retrospect, but it is a lot of material that is missing from the adapter already.










_Modified by tmvw at 11:26 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*

5mm is alot in some cases


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

I have been running 15mm adapters for years now.... Never had a problem.... Got them from adaptitusa.com.... They don't have 15mm on the site but if you call them up they will make them


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

its not the thickness off the actual adapter that you got to worry about, its the hardware that you gonna use to mount it to the hub. most bolt hats will be sticking out and you wont be able to mount your wheel to the adapter, shortest ones I found come with H&R adapters so I just used them. thinest adapter I ran was 17mm. Santi what you could do tho to tuck wheels abit more is to shave them from inside. 5mm isnt much check and see how thik it is I am sure there is enough meat for 3-4mm atleast then shave your addapter 1-2mm................ SOLVED. keep the wheels they look amaizing on your car


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_I have been running 15mm adapters for years now.... Never had a problem.... Got them from adaptitusa.com.... They don't have 15mm on the site but if you call them up they will make them

Porsche adapters? because its not same as making audi adapters you know. Porsche adapters can be 15mm easy, but audi I am yet to see someone run them.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SD auto NY* »_Motor Sport Tech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They wont do 15s, I called them and they said 20 was the smallest MAYBE 19, but they "dont like doing things less than 20"
Im looking for a set of 15s too so I can actually mount those Works I have FS instead of getting rid of them.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

-Vinny, thanx for the input, if u think of the company let me know. I love the wheels, well stance, but the rear pokes too much, and they arent my wheels anyways. 
-Wallabeast dude. adaptit doesnt make 15s, i got my 20mm adapters from them and they wouldnt make anything smaller. 
-i would only run 15mm adapters if it was necessary, cause thats quite thin and IMHO not very safe, i daily my car so i need w/e i get to hold up good. 
and the 15mm adapters would only be needed for certain wheels, the alphards being one of them, but idk if i'm gonna end up getting those or not, i need to sell my wheels first.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

hopefully soon ill have santis wheels


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

YAY


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

guess i missed where you said they werent yours haha. greg has been running 15mms for a while and no probs. if it was that big a deal im sure you would be able to get a few mm milled off the backpad of the wheel and spacer and make that 5mm happen.... if it was really needed.
def like the staggered series tires. gives a nice raked look


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

yeah it does, but my 8s look staggered right now, not when i drop it but from the side, its weird.. its kinda cool. cus the front is so tucked, and rear sits right on the QP. but ig ot something else planned


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

holy hell Santi 
that thing is beautiful!!
and props to you for knowing how to 
take a good picture! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*

thanx for the props, but thats such a sh!tty pic IMO.







lighting was so bad, too bright that day...


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

no problem bro.
i think bad lighting like that gives it a nice effect. its artsy








thats why i like it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Logic* »_
no problem bro.
i think bad lighting like that gives it a nice effect. its artsy








thats why i like it.

artsy is good.







i liked this pic more though. http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

last night is a blur?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_last night is a blur? 

stop doing drugs Shawn. they are bad for u 
pg66 Pwned! 
Coming Soon. ( i hope) 








at least some stickers. hopefully some business cards, and T-shirts too. 











_Modified by Santi at 3:33 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
artsy is good.







i liked this pic more though. http://farm4.static.flickr.com...o.jpg

most def!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Boost Logic)*

I don't do drugs anymore.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

sweet pic. did you get it lower in the front


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

slitly


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

that **** is out of focus. I hope you know


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
stop doing drugs Shawn. they are bad for u 
pg66 Pwned! 
Coming Soon. ( i hope) 








at least some stickers. hopefully some business cards, and T-shirts too. 










_Modified by Santi at 3:33 PM 9-6-2008_


I like that logo the best santi


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

definitely get me a sticker to slap on the car before h20


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Oh I forgot I got BAM the porsche shop i work at on saturdays 500 business cards for like 17.00


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Can I JOIN ?? or am i not LOW enough ??
air bags comming soon tho


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_honestly, i think if you're worried about 5mm (less than 1/5") poke and it's "too" much for you, you should be looking at diff wheels









i need stock mk4 brakes to run new brake pads in the rear








too much gone off the caliper already


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I don't do drugs anymore.
















oh ok.. thats not what i heard... 

_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_definitely get me a sticker to slap on the car before h20

i'll porly get them @ H2O. but i'm gonna try and have them before that, even a few to put on the cars i've done air on so far. 

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_Oh I forgot I got BAM the porsche shop i work at on saturdays 500 business cards for like 17.00

oh sweet.. well i'll let u know/ 

_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_Can I JOIN ?? or am i not LOW enough ??
air bags comming soon tho









need air ride first.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Santi I will be working on them this week.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

check out my RS part out guys. sorry if this is the wrong place to post but i know alot of guys on AIR with RS







come get em.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_check out my RS part out guys. sorry if this is the wrong place to post but i know alot of guys on AIR with RS







come get em.

















dont be sellin' my lips!


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*

haha i wont. your lips are in the back.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha i wont. your lips are in the back.









Wow that was short lived..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Santi I will be working on them this week.










ok, btw u got PM


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
ok, btw u got PM 









anything else


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_









you need all blue bungyees


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwtoby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoby* »_
you need all blue bungyees






























they didnt have any when i went to buy those.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

One from cars and coffee on Saturday...

and some of the other lovin that was around







Not air ride related but hot non the less..


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_that **** is out of focus. I hope you know









oh i know i was in a rush


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (SD auto NY)*

Jeff I am going to punch you in the face.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Can ya feel the love


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

oh my god that garage is amazing!!


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chet Ubetcha* »_oh my god that garage is amazing!!









x100000


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That garage is crazy!!

Whorage from this past weekend up in Northern Minnesota.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Chet Ubetcha)*

damn your cars and coffee meet is nuts. we just started having them here in jax, fl. got one this month on the 13th that i plan on rolling out to


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

looks sick paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one of mine while its in the shop not being able to drive it
















and the umbrella in the door if no one visits my build thread
















have to finish smoothing it up


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*









pretty sick pic


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
stop doing drugs Shawn. they are bad for u 
pg66 Pwned! 
Coming Soon. ( i hope) 








at least some stickers. hopefully some business cards, and T-shirts too. 










_Modified by Santi at 3:33 PM 9-6-2008_

Santi, i would seriously have you do my airride if i lived any closer!!


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_That garage is crazy!!

Whorage from this past weekend up in Northern Minnesota.










Awesome! Warroad, right? I lived in Roseau all summer working for Polaris. What brought you up North?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TickTack)*

few pics from manhattan


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

love the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Russell)*

you spelled dick wrong buck


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

Looking good Paul and Misha. 

_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
Santi, i would seriously have you do my airride if i lived any closer!!









i'm sure we can work something out. PM me.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i'm sure we can work something out. PM me. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

DAMN that is a badass car!

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_few pics from manhattan




That stick is up in Eveleth Minnesota, it was built in Warroad thou. I grew up in Northern Minnesota.

_Quote, originally posted by *TickTack* »_
Awesome! Warroad, right? I lived in Roseau all summer working for Polaris. What brought you up North?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)




----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

ps new rear bags ordered today along with flow control valves for the rear so I stop wasting air


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Sick! Time to dump that booty


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I am mm away from the tire now







it has gotten lower. 
the new wheels will tuck though


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I gave up on my car for a while.
But 16" widened steelies will be on in a week or 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

mike I didn't think you still had it







buy the azev after I fix them all


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

haha yeah i dont want it.

But i got it.
No, ive been wantign to do 16" widened steelies for a year now...now i will have them.

16s or bust!!!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

a cool one of me and my brother after some changes


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Cars look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More pics please!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

surely bro


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

Most def.








Please keep them coming in the future! Saw them on EG first.. I was hoping I would see them over here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_Can I JOIN ?? or am i not LOW enough ??
air bags comming soon tho




















_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_ need air ride first. 

Oh man, if you let Hondas in, you have to at least consider a mini-truck...

















































































































2006 Crewcab GMC Canyon. Full frame from the firewall back, frame extended 11" to accomodate a longbed. Laying flat ROCKER (F your pinchweld) on 22's.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)




----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

meh, he is cheating, its on the grass.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*








I want a truck


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*









stupid car


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

am i "low enough"
can i get in on this?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

What up Shawn? Can't call a brother back


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*








I will call you on my way home I leave in an hour


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Fix your signature Geek, its A A C not ACC


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

You are nuts that is what it says.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_You are nuts that is what it says.









dont make me punch you in the throat at h2o
didnt say that when i posted


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_didnt say that when i posted

Sure didn't!  I saw it with my own eyes!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

who has a screen shot? 
bitches.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

this reminds me of my trunk setup....


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
Oh man, if you let Hondas in, you have to at least consider a mini-truck...
















































































































2006 Crewcab GMC Canyon. Full frame from the firewall back, frame extended 11" to accomodate a longbed. Laying flat ROCKER (F your pinchweld) on 22's. 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
I agreed, if a honda is in, then a minitruck should be able to come in.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_this reminds me of my trunk setup....









it reminds me of alot of peoples setups


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
I agreed, if a honda is in, then a minitruck should be able to come in.









specially one like that , i could imagine how many hours went into that frame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
I agreed, if a honda is in, then a minitruck should be able to come in.









What Honda???


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

too bad that truck isn't plumbed in i would like to see it finished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_specially one like that , i could imagine how many hours went into that frame http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks for the compliment man, and Hahaha... you don't want to know!!!! About the same amount of time and energy has gone into the body so that when its bolted back up it will be rolling hard. It won't be painted, but it will all be in solid primer. HOPING to do paint and more bodywork this winter.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

lets see some pics of another one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re:  (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_lets see some pics of another one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wasn't sure if you meant another mini-truck, but this truck was owned/built by the guy who is building mine, John Shepherd of Shepherd Chassis


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_
I wasn't sure if you meant another mini-truck, but this truck was owned/built by the guy who is building mine, John Shepherd of Shepherd Chassis


Oh sick... i meant of ur truk.. if u have another one.. i see u have 2 listed on ur profile.. 
BTW u need to bring by here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4022687


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Oh sick... i meant of ur truk.. if u have another one.. i see u have 2 listed on ur profile.. 
BTW u need to bring by here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4022687

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Oh sick... i meant of ur truk.. if u have another one.. i see u have 2 listed on ur profile.. 
BTW u need to bring by here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4022687

The full-framed '06 truck is going to be pretty much just driven to shows and on the weekends. Every now and again, I'll cruise it to work or something, but it won't be the daily driver.
The other one is a bone stock '05 (Yellow







) for now. It's just getting a 3/4 drop-kit and some 20's for better cruising status next Spring/Summer. Maybe if I can get the hookup from the guys who are already doing my bodywork, it'll get a rollpan and mild shave.

Give me some more info on the "Air Affair" and I'll see if some of my boys want to roll down. I'll either grab some guys from my club "Low Rollers" (out of Delaware) or I'm sure a bunch of the dubbers in my area are going down. I know this kid Albert (with a sick Papaya Orange MK3 on Borbet Type A's) is big in the dub-scene and has a pretty phat truck frame in the works as well. He runs around with the guys from "Habits" truck club... 
I'll hit those guys up and see if we can't do a little bit of Mini-Truckin' with you VW Cats... 

When is H20 anyway?!? I'm pretty sure its September, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*

Last weekend of this month


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

H2O is September 27 and 28. 
the air Affair is just all of the VW guys with air ride and friends going to a pub to drink and party after the show on saturday, i thnk we have the pub for happy hour reserved to us for 2-3 hours. 
Its @ Whiskers Pub, on 120th street. there is more details on the first post of the link i put before. 
but it''d be awesome to have some air ride trucks come down and chill with us, share some air set-up and w/e, maybe have a few

















































too...


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_H2O is September 27 and 28. 
the air Affair is just all of the VW guys with air ride and friends going to a pub to drink and party after the show on saturday, i thnk we have the pub for happy hour reserved to us for 2-3 hours. 
Its @ Whiskers Pub, on 120th street. there is more details on the first post of the link i put before. 
but it''d be awesome to have some air ride trucks come down and chill with us, share some air set-up and w/e, maybe have a few

















































too...









Sounds good to me man!!! I'm planning to be rolling by that time. It's all coming down to the bodyshop guys. If they can finish up the bed and the hood in time







I'll be good. Hahaha. I'm gonna text a bunch of guys today and see who all is rolling... 
I did vow (to myself) to never drink more than two when I'm driving that truck though. I've got way to much time and WAY to much $$ wrapped up in that thing to not see a pot-hole or do something dumb. 



_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 2:04 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*








we all do


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_Sounds good to me man!!! I'm planning to be rolling by that time. It's all coming down to the bodyshop guys. If they can finish up the bed and the hood in time







I'll be good. Hahaha. I'm gonna text a bunch of guys today and see who all is rolling... 
I did vow (to myself) to never drink more than two when I'm driving that truck though. I've got way to much time and WAY to much $$ wrapped up in that thing to not see a pot-hole or do something dumb. 

i feel ya.. well u got the info, and 2 weeks to plan.. and who gives a sh!t if u dont have a hood or bed, u dont need that to drive...


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i feel ya.. well u got the info, and 2 weeks to plan.. and who gives a sh!t if u dont have a hood or bed, u dont need that to drive...























HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, if you've ever driven a mini-truck in Ocean City you know its basically vehicular suicide. If I do make it down it is knowing full well that I will receive 2-5 tickets just for driving at cruise height (3-6 inches fromn the ground) lol... driving without a bed or hood and you might as well just give them the keys...
The last time I was in OC for Senior week (about 6 years ago) and I had a static dropped S-10 (it was dropped 7" in front and 8" in the back on 15" wheels this thing was ****ing slammed). I got pulled over 4 times including within 30 minutes of arriving in OC and 30 minutes before I was scheduled to leave... I got 3 tickets that weekend, too low to the ground, stereo too loud and improper use of horn... (damn Wolf Whistle) hahaha... the last cop let me off cause I showed him my stack of tickets and I promised him I was leaving.


_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 9:16 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, if you've ever driven a mini-truck in Ocean City you know its basically vehicular suicide. If I do make it down it is knowing full well that I will receive 2-5 tickets just for driving at cruise height (3-6 inches fromn the ground) lol... driving without a bed or hood and you might as well just give them the keys...








never driven a mini truck in OC, but got a ticket last year for my license plate... 
i guess i can expect more tickets this year since i plan on driving low all the time....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

John looking proper on Saturday in the rain


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

wow looking very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are those 17's looks like he is tucking them up front.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_wow looking very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are those 17's looks like he is tucking them up front.

18's no?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

What are those rims? they are mint!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (gregvh)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

^^^ sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
18's no?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

its about time i posted some new pix huh...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Yes please








And lookin damn good loud Mike


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

So what up ya'all... Let's get some chit chat goin in the place again. What's everyone got done to their cars this year? Summer is winding down







What's everyone got planned for over the winter with their rides? Big things for the Low.Life boys I'm sure


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

ive got nothin in the car right now, but i hopefully will be a part of low.life next spring with the help of john and further performance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
by the way, ive said it tons of times and ill say it again, mike's (larry appleton) car has really made a huge turn around this year and i am in love with every picture i see of it. and this thread owns my life


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

John will hook it up


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

funny enuf my summer was like ur guys' winter....in the shop the whole time witha qwik showing at WF.
big things comin...BIGGG


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Give us a teaser


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_John will hook it up









im sure youll show up at some point for moral support


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Give us a teaser









not ready yet....


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

low life for me soon


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
not ready yet....

I saw it


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
I saw it









rofl let me guess black primer and gold works?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

the wagon's currently still at the bodyshop, been there for over a month. we've got all of the fab done on it, most of the body filler work is done, just need to finish that up tomorrow. primer on wed. paint by sat. or monday, put the car back together by next wed. and drive to OC by next thurs. busy busy busy


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_John looking proper on Saturday in the rain




















wow. sick. didnt think you can get to the rim on uvi bags over coils
one pic 1 found with 3 bagged cars








baggybagged r32


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*

looks sick Vinn, but arent JBs 18s? not 17s? you can get to rim on 18s


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
one pic 1 found with 3 bagged cars
http://i127.photobucket.com/al...w.jpg


what a rip I was right next to paul!


_Modified by ryanmiller at 11:10 PM 9-15-2008_


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

i know they are 18s but from what i have seen you cant get to the rim on 18s on bag over coils. maybe im wrong.
haha i know wtf? queens doesnt like steelies.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

tucking rim w/ UVAIR bags is very possible... just needs some work!! 
i started working on my car this weekend new gauges, new switch box, clean up some wires, all should be done by h2o. jsut check my build up... 
still trying to get new wheels, but havent sold my benzos..





































JOHN, car looks amazing...















LoudMike yours does too.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

for once im done with doing **** way before h20. all i have to do is clean a few wires and thats it. new valves went in, new tank, all body work **** i wanted to finish is done. got the front lower and i guess i will check all my clearances in the front to see if i could get a little lower.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_for once im done with doing **** way before h20. all i have to do is clean a few wires and thats it. new valves went in, new tank, all body work **** i wanted to finish is done. got the front lower and i guess i will check all my clearances in the front to see if i could get a little lower.

make it as low as possible, this is the first year i'm way behind on stuff... one week, and my car looks like this


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

im going to give it my best shot. probally finish it all up this weekend


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_im going to give it my best shot. probally finish it all up this weekend

hopefully tonight i'll have lines ran of rear valves and tank to the front. and cleaned that mess of a trunk...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am going to mail your **** tomorrow. I think


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am going to mail your **** tomorrow. I think









HELLZ YEAH


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I really like how they turned out.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I really like how they turned out. 

me 2, i cant wait to get them and start slapping them bitches on


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*









my car looks like a mini van, to be more exact a previa van aka a loaf of bread


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
my car looks like a mini van, to be more exact a previa van aka a loaf of bread









it looks like a mini van cause it is a mini van


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
one week, and my car looks like this










if your car looked like my car right now....


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_So what up ya'all... 

Thanks for the pics mang, sick shots as always! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And thanks for the good words, and yes they are 18's and it will get lower this winter!!








As for other plans this winter, JB is getting torn a new ass, lots a work to do. It seriously will make bags and BT look like a warm up.
So far the list is -Redo interior, full bottom end build for 100oct & meth, and bodywork! So there you go low.lifer's. you know first 
Lets all get ready to do work,
And yea I better be seeing some more cars on bags here soon


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

John you are a nut!!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_John you are a nut!!









dude, you should see how pissed off my g-friend is lately


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Thanks for the pics mang, sick shots as always! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And thanks for the good words, and yes they are 18's and it will get lower this winter!!








As for other plans this winter, JB is getting torn a new ass, lots a work to do. It seriously will make bags and BT look like a warm up.
So far the list is -Redo interior, full bottom end build for 100oct & meth, and bodywork! So there you go low.lifer's. you know first 
Lets all get ready to do work,
And yea I better be seeing some more cars on bags here soon
















oh noes


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

oh yea, and I forgot to add that I'll be doin some bay cleaning with the motor out, hopefully with Mike Mr24v boy


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_oh yea, and I forgot to add that I'll be doin some bay cleaning with the motor out, hopefully with Mike Mr24v boy

RAWR
I need to shave my bay sometime in the furture when that money tree actually produces fruit in my backyard


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
RAWR
I need to shave my bay sometime in the furture when that money tree actually produces fruit in my backyard

Hey if that thing ever does show up in your backyard, lettme know I'd love to get some of its seeds


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_

dude, you should see how pissed off my g-friend is lately

















I remember that conversation


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
if your car looked like my car right now....

current state..still.....will i be done for h2o?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_oh yea, and I forgot to add that I'll be doin some bay cleaning with the motor out, hopefully with Mike Mr24v boy

just throw some IEs in and call it a day. 5k on mine 25psi daily making 330whp. new uni file and some tuning coming after h20 hoping to make like 350.

on the bagged note. made some custom bushings tonight. ill post pics if they actually do anything to get lower


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_

dude, you should see how pissed off my g-friend is lately
















when i sold u the wheels, and was buying my new ones, she's like "why are you spending that money, just save up" and i said.. "hmmm no, i need new wheels"








i came to realize the zaubers look better in ur car than they did in mine.. at least in that top pic. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
current state..still.....will i be done for h2o?










do work son... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i came to realize the zaubers look better in ur car than they did in mine.. at least in that top pic. 



They look really good on both of your cars! Maybe it's a blue thing! Might have to test fit em on the .:r someday to see how they look on RS








Thought I posted these up a while back but maybe not







These were pre- frame notch






















_Modified by moacur at 6:26 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

c'mon Jeff why would u do that.

































































looks so sick.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, looks STUNNING.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

Great stance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The pics out on the tree-lined road were very well done


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Santi, you gettin those alphards or what??


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

I WANT TO GO TO H2O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
someone fly me out there for the weekend.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*








can't get the time off?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_Santi, you gettin those alphards or what??

idk, i need to sell my wheels first dude...







i want them, but dont have extra cash for them


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

I don't know if I've seen all those pics of my ride, looks good!
And jeff, rig time as in the day before yesterday....we gotta get that done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah i hear ya ... i am in the same boat right now .... air ride is in and now i need to save up more money in order to be albe to tweak it ... i am deff gonna need new front struts the pss9's don't go that low. So i guess thats the next thing for me once i get some cash on my hands


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Fo sho man! Wait till the leaves change color a bit more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They'll turn out perfect then


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_


_Modified by moacur at 6:26 PM 9-16-2008_
 
so ****ing sick!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

^^^^^^^^^look at them ballon tires















they really do remind me of these wheels


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

finally took some good pix.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

do u have any moon caps for those??? i like them... 
what size/offset are they...


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

no moon caps. I dont know if i really like them......i have them up for sale already haha. theyre 16x8/9. Offsets r 40 maybe...idk.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_no moon caps. I dont know if i really like them......i have them up for sale already haha. theyre 16x8/9. Offsets r 40 maybe...idk.

oh ok.. i think they fit well... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

oh snap


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

















well 3 of us are retarded and have no synchronizing skills


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Sick!!! all the latest pics from you guys look awesome, i can't wait to meet everybody at h20 !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

****ing sick
_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_finally took some good pix.

















Mike it looks great with those wheels, i like it a lot! 
def moon caps would make it work even better. 
I hope you'll change your mind and take it to h20, car need to be driven man.
and i am sure that jazz could hook you up with his AAA in case something happen.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_
well 3 of us are retarded and have no synchronizing skills


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_










I love this pic ... esp that front bumper on the jetta ... Is that a Chinese Market jetta bumber.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
I love this pic ... esp that front bumper on the jetta ... Is that a Chinese Market jetta bumber. 

yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

Sick pics all


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

Very Nice Paul http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Always love your photos man


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

front needs to come down


----------



## stylepoznan (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

Quote, originally posted by MikeSc0tt »








gorgeous CAR!! 
i love it












_Modified by stylepoznan at 3:10 PM 9-24-2008_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_










Now chop the roof and your set!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

bump for one of my favorite threads! this place is dead lately


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*

agreed. bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

Well since people are saying its dead in here, I suppose I'll post up a little preview of what I'll be getting back in HOPEFULLY about a week...









Tucking almost 10 inches of a 22... 
Tucking Tire ...








Tucking SERIOUS rim










_Modified by DowntimeDesigns at 8:07 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_









holy moly!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (DEZL_DUB)*

Well I have been trying to postpone selling the car but some business opportunities have presented themselves to me and some extra cash and a little easier car to drive will suit me a little better for the next while. This has been my favorite car I have ever owned. A pleasure to drive with not a single problem to this date. 
Car is located in Seattle Washington
$23k OBO
Mods:
Exterior:
-Full VS body kit with lower styling line shaved.
-Custom dual round fog light setup in front bumper. 2x 8000k HIDs
-Custom painted Cima GT front grill.
-OEM Custom Chromed Nissan President hood ornament.
-Cleared out headlights with 8000k HIDs.
-Cleared out tail lights.
-Shaved rear trunk 'INFINITI' & 'Q45" badges.
Wheels & Tires:
-Work Euroline SL (Last set of 19's to be produced)(Wheels went out of production 2 years ago)
-Sizes: 19x9 et 0 front / 19x10 et -5 rear.
-Tires: 235/35/ZR19 Bridgestone Potenza RE750 front and rear.
Suspension:
-Algernon 15-Way Dampening Dual Height Adjustable Coilovers.
-Algernon front upper camber plates.
-UAS Aerosport Bags front and rear set over coilovers.
-ASCO 8 solenoid 4 way Manifold Valve(Manifold designs provide a leak free option to valves)
-5 gallon chrome tank.
-Dual Viair 380c compressors, Chrome models.
-3/8" air lines throughout system, exhaust vented outside, its loud....
-All fittings exposed to weather outside of trunk are Professional Air Brake Compression fittings.
-S14 rear upper control arms, still a lot more room for more camber.
-S14 rear lower adjustable toe arms.
-S13 front adjustable toe arms.
-Full 4 wheel laser alignment by Speedware Motorsports with all camber adjusted professionally.
Interior:
-Full black suede headliner, all trim painted to match. 
-Windows 20% window tint all around.
-DAD Type Gemmy Curtains on the front and rear windows.
-All interior lighting converted to HID White LEDs.
-Custom 4 button controls built into center console by shifter for the AirRide.
-Dakota Digital Digital Gauge built into Ash tray in center console.
-Hella toggle switch for standalone fog light operation in Cigarette lighter.
-RC Cables and full 4 gauge wiring to trunk already run for A full stereo install I never got to.
Engine:
-Custom short ram intake, mimicing the Jim Wolfe Design
-Full custom Dual Magnaflow Catback replacing the resonators with 13" Stainless Maganflows and 4 Inch Dual Magnaflow tips.

The car will be shot for a full magazine spread by Mike Kippen in the next week. Please keep any negative comments to yourself if you have any. Here are some previous pics taken. More will be up shortly of interior trunk and engine bay.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*








Good luck with the sale, Mark. Sickest Y33 I've seen to date.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*

Your car looks amazing in those shots.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Your car looks amazing in those shots.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2...wonder who took them


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Little fall time love


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Your pics are always so hot dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ECR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECR32* »_Your pics are always so hot dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't think it's possible to take a bad picture of that car.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TickTack)*

sick shot Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

Some shots from HIN last night


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

nice pics man!! there definatley was some slammed cars there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
show was pretty cool I think, I am still amazed at what won for awards







 That alone turned me off about the whole show


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

Correct me if im wrong but isnt HIN a show for mostly hondas


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ECR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECR32* »_Correct me if im wrong but isnt HIN a show for mostly hondas









hot *IMPORT* nights


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

any of you guys take any trophies for dub/audis?


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_
hot *IMPORT* nights 


Hence the word *mostly*


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ECR32)*

i dont think i even saw a honda in the pictures he posted
i think its just a generalization and people assume most import shows are mostly honda based
although not all my taste, i have been seeing more and more variety at these shows


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

not too many people ate HIN?


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

nice shots! cars as ridiculous as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif anybody win anything?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

heard its like 20 bucks for spectators just to get in the show http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
cars look good thou


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

There were tons of people. This was a few hours before the show started. Figured it would be a good time to take pics before people were hording our cars. Neither John or I won anything. The cars that won were







You all would have laughed like we did


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

one from sunday


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

hi buddies








sry 4 the long time i could not have been here. right now i study for my exam in 3 weeks (bank management by the way) -- so but something happened two weeks ago i want to join with you.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

I can't remember if I already posted these in this thread...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

Very nice guys


----------



## Charisma (Apr 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the motivation guys.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (Charisma)*

AWESOME pics guys, great work. I just about to put my car into wintermode, 15" snowtires and fk coilovers, can`t say I`m looking forward to it. will probably sell the wagon next spring and buy a passat 3C


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

been a littlle bit.








.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

some sick shots ... HIN is one cool show although most of the time the winners aren't the ususal suspects ... its amazing how different it is but at the same time its a good change up.
i've been messin with the camara the for a lil bit just ended up liking these few
































still can't take a really decent night shot for the life of me ...


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Well I have been trying to postpone selling the car but some business opportunities have presented themselves to me and some extra cash and a little easier car to drive will suit me a little better for the next while. This has been my favorite car I have ever owned. A pleasure to drive with not a single problem to this date. 
Car is located in Seattle Washington
$23k OBO
Mods:
Exterior:
-Full VS body kit with lower styling line shaved.
-Custom dual round fog light setup in front bumper. 2x 8000k HIDs
-Custom painted Cima GT front grill.
-OEM Custom Chromed Nissan President hood ornament.
-Cleared out headlights with 8000k HIDs.
-Cleared out tail lights.
-Shaved rear trunk 'INFINITI' & 'Q45" badges.
Wheels & Tires:
-Work Euroline SL (Last set of 19's to be produced)(Wheels went out of production 2 years ago)
-Sizes: 19x9 et 0 front / 19x10 et -5 rear.
-Tires: 235/35/ZR19 Bridgestone Potenza RE750 front and rear.
Suspension:
-Algernon 15-Way Dampening Dual Height Adjustable Coilovers.
-Algernon front upper camber plates.
-UAS Aerosport Bags front and rear set over coilovers.
-ASCO 8 solenoid 4 way Manifold Valve(Manifold designs provide a leak free option to valves)
-5 gallon chrome tank.
-Dual Viair 380c compressors, Chrome models.
-3/8" air lines throughout system, exhaust vented outside, its loud....
-All fittings exposed to weather outside of trunk are Professional Air Brake Compression fittings.
-S14 rear upper control arms, still a lot more room for more camber.
-S14 rear lower adjustable toe arms.
-S13 front adjustable toe arms.
-Full 4 wheel laser alignment by Speedware Motorsports with all camber adjusted professionally.
Interior:
-Full black suede headliner, all trim painted to match. 
-Windows 20% window tint all around.
-DAD Type Gemmy Curtains on the front and rear windows.
-All interior lighting converted to HID White LEDs.
-Custom 4 button controls built into center console by shifter for the AirRide.
-Dakota Digital Digital Gauge built into Ash tray in center console.
-Hella toggle switch for standalone fog light operation in Cigarette lighter.
-RC Cables and full 4 gauge wiring to trunk already run for A full stereo install I never got to.
Engine:
-Custom short ram intake, mimicing the Jim Wolfe Design
-Full custom Dual Magnaflow Catback replacing the resonators with 13" Stainless Maganflows and 4 Inch Dual Magnaflow tips.

The car will be shot for a full magazine spread by Mike Kippen in the next week. Please keep any negative comments to yourself if you have any. Here are some previous pics taken. More will be up shortly of interior trunk and engine bay.


































Mint.







Good luck on the sale, im in the same boat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif












_Modified by Plain at 11:31 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Paul great meeting you. That Damn Santi butting into conversations








next year man!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Paul great meeting you. That Damn Santi butting into conversations








next year man!

WHEN


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Can't wait to really take part in this thread...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4061068


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Mint.







Good luck on the sale, im in the same boat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Damn, there's a bunch of us in this boat!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha mines still forsale too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

holy crap... all u guys selling ur cars.. i guess everyone decided to grow up simultaneously. 
G/L to u all.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_holy crap... all u guys selling ur cars.. i guess everyone decided to grow up simultaneously. 
G/L to u all. 

Grow up? Ha!
I probably won't get rid of mine. It's "for sale" but I'm asking quite a bit over book for it, so I doubt it will sell. But if the right person comes along who is willing to pay a small premium for a unique car with a lot of expensive stuff done right, then I'll sell it. Otherwise, it's going into the shop in November to re-emerge in the spring as a whole new car... like a butterfly.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Grow up? Ha!
I probably won't get rid of mine. It's "for sale" but I'm asking quite a bit over book for it, so I doubt it will sell. But if the right person comes along who is willing to pay a small premium for a unique car with a lot of expensive stuff done right, then I'll sell it. Otherwise, it's going into the shop in November to re-emerge in the spring as a whole new car... like a butterfly.









haha, i was just joking..
i think u havent had the car for that long, and u should keep it and let it be reborn like you plan.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

dont listen to santi. . .


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_dont listen to santi. . .

SHUT IT EMO CALI KID 
btw, where is them pictars u took? and how did u get back to FL? with mark?


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i didnt go back to FL, i flew out of PA with Katja. The picturs are making there way soon enough. I know ose posted a bunch of them up on SFD for me


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_i didnt go back to FL, i flew out of PA with Katja. The picturs are making there way soon enough. I know ose posted a bunch of them up on SFD for me

alright.. well i dont go on there. join Eg, post them in there.


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_holy crap... all u guys selling ur cars.. i guess everyone decided to grow up simultaneously. 
G/L to u all. 

No such thing as growing up. Just upgrading!









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
It's "for sale" but I'm asking quite a bit over book for it, so I doubt it will sell. But if the right person comes along who is willing to pay a small premium for a unique car with a lot of expensive stuff done right, then I'll sell it. Otherwise............

It's going to get parted starting at the end of the month.


_Modified by UbrGubr at 9:36 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

here are a few of them santi....
http://www.southfloridadubs.co...Id=60


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (UbrGubr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UbrGubr* »_It's going to get parted starting at the end of the month.

Nah, too much work. I never part cars out when I sell them.
I highly doubt anyone will buy the car in this economy, so it will be going in the shop in November to hibernate for a few months and get a respray and more bodywork.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

C'mon people. i wanna see more of the best dubs on bags!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Nah, too much work. I never part cars out when I sell them.
I highly doubt anyone will buy the car in this economy, so it will be going in the shop in November to hibernate for a few months and get a respray and more bodywork.

i would so buy your car lol. only thing is i wanna go crazy on the jetta this year too.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

*Do work!!!!*
























Killin it


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Damn those wheels look good on that car!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Wow... looks sickkk


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

loooks dope
I love how the interior has MPD


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scharged)*

So clean! them seats are baller! i want them!! 
the whole rear floor that should be there to cover the lack of rear seats need to be wrapped on the same material as the headliner.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Love it!


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

Loving the interior


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Logic)*

thats some crazy shoots there ... looks sick inside and out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

love the car, cant get into the plaid headliner. stock black is soo much nicer


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

does he really have a kill switch as a rear wiper delete? and if its funtional thats awsome


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

so its a race car and its on air?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

sick pics jeff, you the man!! Always come out flawless. I must say though, these are the best for me atleast

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_So clean! them seats are baller! i want them!! 
the whole rear floor that should be there to cover the lack of rear seats need to be wrapped on the same material as the headliner. 

I've got something up my sleeve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
I've got something up my sleeve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i bet you do.... 
Maybe something to match w/ the copper bolts on the Zaubers


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks so sick


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i bet you do.... 
Maybe something to match w/ the copper bolts on the Zaubers









ooo good idea. that would look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i bet you do.... 
Maybe something to match w/ the copper bolts on the Zaubers









Read any good build threads lately


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wish I had time to take photos of my POS its not pretty though.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wish I had time to take photos of my POS its not pretty though. 

still wiating for them stiiiickers


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well I was in mississippi last week Indiana next week








so check your IMs


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I was bored yesterday


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (romjetta02)*

Im bored every day..........


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Read any good build threads lately










no actually i havent.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_Im bored every day..........

i iwsh i had time to be bored








i wish my car rolled too.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
i iwsh i had time to be bored








i wish my car rolled too.

Do doubt...
No front struts.. Work times school = ****..
Srsly.. It does..


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

yeah i sold my wheels and decided to take the front apart to mod some stuff and maybe get lower, and free up some room for the new rollers. but with mad tests and working till its dark and cold i never have time to put it back together/ finish. borrowed cars ftw


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

I did some fender work for the new rollers today, fitting them very shortly and should have a couple photos up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wish I had time to take photos of my POS its not pretty though. 

i wish i knew how to take photos.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_yeah i sold my wheels and decided to take the front apart to mod some stuff and maybe get lower, and free up some room for the new rollers. but with mad tests and working till its dark and cold i never have time to put it back together/ finish. borrowed cars ftw









Sold them? Congrats!
It's already to cold for me to care about cars now..


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

this thread has been dead as **** as of late..


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*









big tires 





_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:04 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

put my new wheels on:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

^^^ looks sick man, love the camber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

Dan.. always a pleasure!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dcestylzdtailer)*

The new wheels look WAY better on there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Mikey and Dan doin work....... I love you guys..
ESP dan for taking SICK pics of my rig at air affair. AND for ditching the pepper pots..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

Nice pics guys!


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

this car looks great, does anyone know if those are 19s or 18s? id guess 19s...

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_*Do work!!!!*
























Killin it


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cky3k)*

Just wondering who thinks they are low...

























now?!?

LOL j/k, but my project is finally driveable!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (DowntimeDesigns)*


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

loving the wheels


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Logic)*

This thread needs some love holy hannah, glad to see just everybody thowing pics in here now awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yeah, DowntimeDesigns, I would like to think I'm low, being part of L.L.S. I would think I have to be
And I'm loving the P-51/WWII Bomber theme!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

here are some of my car.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

wheel whore















one of mine got ruined by the way, by the way of Town Fair Tire
























they denied it of course...ass*holes


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

new rollers


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*















Awesome new wheels


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*

looking sick bro!!! Piff are those 17s'?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah no doubt, perfect stance!! More pictures!!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DowntimeDesigns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DowntimeDesigns* »_Just wondering who thinks they are low...

























now?!?

LOL j/k, but my project is finally driveable!!!

Is that a colorado/canyon?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

canyon.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

hopefully by jan/feb i'll able to be a part of Low Life


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_canyon.

it was just the tailgate that threw me off
I drive a Canyon for work... those in stock form sit HIGH as F-ck


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

permanent winter mode


























_Modified by Shawn W. at 4:02 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

have you put the firestones on yet? that rear looks a little high


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_have you put the firestones on yet? that rear looks a little high

nope sitting in the garage. Been in mississippi and Indiana this month. So I just got home. 
Also no motivation as its getting cold







and I have to move


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*









last pic with these wheels...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

mark


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*









$$$$$$


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

money shot


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_looking sick bro!!! Piff are those 17s'?

18s


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_








$$$$$$

right click SAVE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif incredible...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

amazing shot!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

wow that is a sick shot


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_new rollers

















Damn Vinny Missed it the first time around.... those look awesome, always wanted a set of those.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

so insane^^^^^^^^^^
love it!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

NICE ROLLERS IN THIS THREAD!!


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

wow that q45 is amazing.
thanks larry. i love them. but may be going to a new owner. but not leaving thr car


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_wow that q45 is amazing.
thanks larry. i love them. but may be going to a new owner. but not leaving thr car










Selling too? 
Its a fire sale in this thread.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*

that roller is sick Mark. 

_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_thanks larry. i love them. but may be going to a new owner. but not leaving thr car























http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Just found out the Q is getting a full feature in Bonzai Magazine out of Europe.
Thanks for all the compliments guys I couldn't me more happy with the pictures Kippen is truly amazing!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ih8u markypooo


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Ih8u markypooo

careful my name is mark too...









_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Just found out the Q is getting a full feature in Bonzai Magazine out of Europe.
Thanks for all the compliments guys I couldn't me more happy with the pictures Kippen is truly amazing!

deeeeserved$$$ 


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 8:10 AM 10-29-2008_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
careful my name is mark too...








deeeeserved$$$ 

_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 8:10 AM 10-29-2008_


I got a envelope with like 5 or 6 stickers headed your way








and you are my new desktop







Other mark is my desktop at home. Since my roommate has taken over my other laptop haha


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

those are the last pics with decalss and flat paint mark?


----------



## BlackandMild (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_









Love your ride man, looks amazing and is very unique. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The paint job/decals are the ****. Matte ftw.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_









* right click save as

then 
apply as Wallpaper!
car looks absolutely amazing!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_
* right click save as

then 
apply as Wallpaper!
car looks absolutely amazing!

u guys want the big version?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I already have a big version


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I already have a big version









stop teasing


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just on the internet

A/S/L?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_just on the internet

A/S/L?

too young/too much/too far


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*










seriously though snail mail is on the way. Let me know in like a week if you do not get it.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

will do and thanks again kid


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Word son


----------



## BlackandMild (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_those are the last pics with decalss and flat paint mark?









He's gonna reck this beauty with new paint? Keep it how it is bro, looks amazing and so-so different.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BlackandMild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackandMild* »_
He's gonna reck this beauty with new paint? Keep it how it is bro, looks amazing and so-so different.









truthfully its just primer...its just an in-between phase as i get the rest of my body work done


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
truthfully its just primer...its just an in-between phase as i get the rest of my body work done

Dont let it go too long if the car sees any moisture. Primer is not a sealant.








I have seen the ill effects and your car is too damn nice to have that same thing happen.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

actually this primer is a sealer more so than most at least..body shop gave me 8 months b4 worrying


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

You do live in a much warmer climate than Seattle. I am just going off using specific sealant primer and seeing poor results within 6-8 weeks on my old mk4.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

yikes...well its been since waterfest july i suppose and yeah the color has taken a massive beating but everything else seams in tact...
i just needa finish the body work and lay the paint already...dam shaved bay bullshiiit


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

The bay is something that can be done easily separate from the car. The overlap of the fender makes it a cinch.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

ya i guess but if i do it sep i just wont do it...i need the motivation...see...its workin hahah


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

I hear ya on that one mang. Either way I cant wait to see the car finished!! Very anxious to see what color you are going with.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

i wouldnt worry to much i left my car in sealer for a few months as i finished the body work, granted it was sections but most of the car, regardless when time for paint i decked the whole thing any way


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
u guys want the big version?
\
yes please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Leeds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leeds* »_\
yes please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

go here for the big version
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=16


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

jesus that is sick
_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
go here for the big version
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=16

thanks


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Leeds)*

I looked at my car this weekend. Might put the bags in tomorrow if I feel up to it








Trying to figure out where to put the gauges







definitely do not want the damn a pillar bull****.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Trying to figure out where to put the gauges







definitely do not want the damn a pillar bull****.









armrest? if you have one of course, keep it hidden


----------



## markety (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

Horrible picture, but sorta "low" nonetheless...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I looked at my car this weekend. Might put the bags in tomorrow if I feel up to it








Trying to figure out where to put the gauges







definitely do not want the damn a pillar bull****.









glove box, or armrest like Dan said. 
u can put the tank gauge out back, so u only need place for 2.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

is that mini pchopped? looks sick


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_is that mini pchopped? looks sick

hahah most definitely a pchop. Tucking lips that wide on a MINI would be next to impossible without VIP style camber







Looks awesome though.


----------



## markety (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Oh yeah it's most definitely pchopped. that why i put "low" in quotations. haha. I love it though


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (markety)*

Hey yall.. Finally got out and took a few pics last night. Thought I would show em off


----------



## markety (Aug 9, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

Maybe I don't need a house, maybe i need an R....









EPIC


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (markety)*

love it jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

I do not want to hide them. I want to see them. 
no on the arm rest. I might need to do some custom stuf where the ashtray is.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I looked at my car this weekend. Might put the bags in tomorrow if I feel up to it








Trying to figure out where to put the gauges







definitely do not want the damn a pillar bull****.









DIN Panel here is my setup:
















Or you could do the steering column mounts (I have boost there, you can see it in the 2nd pic)


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

forget gauges...just go w a "dakota digital" digital readout...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_forget gauges...just go w a "dakota digital" digital readout...


Don't want to go digital


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_










i just gota a hard on


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

subscribin.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (xzanex)*

Sick Pic LoudMikeLarryAppledick!!!
Here is one form the other day...


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

page 75 and im having a F'in melt down. respect 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (granitestate)*

just came across this video, didn't know where to post it.
i am sure many of you have seen it before. i though it was funny.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQkCe2--ym0


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Sick Pic LoudMikeLarryAppledick!!!
Here is one form the other day... 










new wheels santi? loving them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
new wheels santi? loving them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hes selling them thou


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
hes selling them thou

hahah kids crazy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
new wheels santi? loving them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha. i've had them for a couple of weeks already... and they got put up for sale like 4 days later...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
hahaha. i've had them for a couple of weeks already... and they got put up for sale like 4 days later...









psssh, more like two days. i think you put them on a friday then they went for sale sunday night


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

y


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
psssh, more like two days. i think you put them on a friday then they went for sale sunday night









hahaha.. ok 2 days... 

_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_y









cus i wanna stay with 18s. and wanted to see how they fit.. is they werent 178s i would've kept them... they are 9.5s all around. For my taste i would've needed new front tires, new rear adapters, and re paint them, which i would've had to take them apart, and i didnt want to do that. But dont worry, i already got my eyes on something nicer.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Le sigh.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*

i dont know what it is about santis car...i usually love rs but for some reason they just dont seem right on his car, maybe its just the set he has on
i just cant decide if i wanna keep my set right now and rebuild them better


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i dont know what it is about santis car...i usually love rs but for some reason they just dont seem right on his car, maybe its just the set he has on
i just cant decide if i wanna keep my set right now and rebuild them better

rebuild for sure man. RS look ridonkulous on your GLI. rebuild em and they're like a whole new set


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
rebuild for sure man. RS look ridonkulous on your GLI. rebuild em and they're like a whole new set









if i ever figure out what inner barrels i need to make it all work out like i want ill deffinitly rebuild them, i just need alota help right now


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

So...what's everyone doing with their car for the winter (those that have one)
I personally, am storing it, **** dealing with salt and crap with my new paint


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_So...what's everyone doing with their car for the winter (those that have one)
I personally, am storing it, **** dealing with salt and crap with my new paint

driving it. it'll be interesting to see how it does with these horrible minnesota winters


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

time to get back to work...now i have to notch for the driver side axle and both tie rods..and nodify the subframe...great


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

im thinking of selling my air set up... I have to move in the with the rents to help them out while there out of work... I feel bad about ****ing with my car while there in financial peril


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_time to get back to work...now i have to notch for the driver side axle and both tie rods..and nodify the subframe...great

HAHA, where did you get those ideas? gotta keep up with randy now?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_im thinking of selling my air set up... I have to move in the with the rents to help them out while there out of work... I feel bad about ****ing with my car while there in financial peril

good priorities. sucks to see it happen but its just a car.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
good priorities. sucks to see it happen but its just a car.









yep


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
HAHA, where did you get those ideas? gotta keep up with randy now?











i was convinced i didnt need too...an i was doin some work to the car withe the bumper off and decided to take a closer look....i was like...dam.


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 3:46 PM 11-9-2008_


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

hey i was just wondering if we can get the low life society stickers


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

i have a 2001 jetta with 93000 miles on it. i was ten seconds away from bagging it.. til i heard that bags are nothing but a headache on daily drivers. and i drive a lot. you guys seem to know what youre talking about.... whats your opinion on this?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_i have a 2001 jetta with 93000 miles on it. i was ten seconds away from bagging it.. til i heard that bags are nothing but a headache on daily drivers. and i drive a lot. you guys seem to know what youre talking about.... whats your opinion on this?










i drive 500+ miles a week on my bags......... if your an ******* ***** dickface **** rangelr... dont get um there to cool for you


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_

i was convinced i didnt need too...an i was doin some work to the car withe the bumper off and decided to take a closer look....i was like...dam.

_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 3:46 PM 11-9-2008_

dont lie, you know you wanna be just like me.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

Jack stands.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_i have a 2001 jetta with 93000 miles on it. i was ten seconds away from bagging it.. til i heard that bags are nothing but a headache on daily drivers. and i drive a lot. you guys seem to know what youre talking about.... whats your opinion on this?









I've put around 20-25k on mine in the last year.. no problems...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Jack stands.









??
...cherry picker


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am dead set on never finishing my car...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am dead set on never finishing my car...









Ya.... we know...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just do not have the time or money man. I mean I am ordering new fronts so I will basically have two airride setups for my car








I should buy some coils too for if I ever sell it.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Ooooh and a cup-kit for good measure!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just need to stop driving it daily. You should see it. 
she is a sad car.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I will be seeing it here soon! And it cant be that bad. Maybe we will have to throw the Lorinsers on while we are down for the weekend to give you some motivation.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha I thought Darrick was using those?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

If I haven't sold my car by the time I get the engine back in the Passat I'm going to keep it and play with it this winter.
I was going to do a bunch of paint and body work this winter, but I'm thinking I'll just live with the swirl marks, rock ships and door dings for another year or so go big turbo instead.








And hopefully I'll be able to do some of the interior work I was planning to do as well.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha I thought Darrick was using those? 

He might be, but he will be down there too.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_He might be, but he will be down there too.









Are they gonna have tires on them though?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Are they gonna have tires on them though?









Not sure on that yet though. They werent shipped to me with them because of customs regs. But they will be here a couple weeks before the show down there.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

i drive 500+ miles a week on my bags......... if your an ******* ***** dickface **** rangelr... dont get um there to cool for you

good one man. way to be an a** hole. it was just a question. thanks for the answer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am dead set on never finishing my car...









biting mark's style huh?
jk mark. <3


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

I guess I'll add some photos to this page


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

God damnit, I need to get my Passat back on the road!















And a random pic of my car from when it looked good and wasn't torn apart in winter mode...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

i spy with my little eye, some wheels that start w. a G and are sitting in the background


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i spy with my little eye, some wheels that start w. a G and are sitting in the background









Good eye.








The Gottis and Lorinsers are sold now though.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_i spy with my little eye, some wheels that start w. a G and are sitting in the background









and they look f'ing huge.. haha


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Looks dope dan, finally got the flashes to work properly







Shots looks great!



_Modified by dcestylzdtailer at 8:29 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_God damnit, I need to get my Passat back on the road!















And a random pic of my car from when it looked good and wasn't torn apart in winter mode...






























incredible. amazing looknig car dude.


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_I guess I'll add some photos to this page











how this look real nice







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (prospect tuner)*

hers a few pics of my car


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

do you have any pics of this large enough for a 17" macbook pro screen?
(its the blue jetta at the gas station)
i need this in my life


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (granitestate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *granitestate* »_do you have any pics of this large enough for a 17" macbook pro screen?
(its the blue jetta at the gas station)
i need this in my life









yeah, i could.. do u have any specific size?


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

1680 x 1050 should work the best. i have a 17" macbook pro. thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

you bought the retarded size mbp








15" > 17"


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_you bought the retarded size mbp








15" > 17"









hey hey now, i have a 17" powerbook


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

oh don't be all emo. good lawd.
i work for apple


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

haha, i know. its all good. i love my mac


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

we just joke because it's like the ugly duck.
it doesn't fit well in any bags and it's just fooking huge. 
don't get me wrong i'd love to have a 17" MBP but i prefer to buy car parts instead. and even with the discount it's still big bucks.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_oh don't be all emo. good lawd.
i work for apple









oh really now? ive been lookin to get one soon. i may have some questions for you


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i'm a product specialist, so just shoot me a PM


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_i work for apple









Oh for reall??? get me an ipod.. something refurbished or some ****... 
Someone stole my 30GB black one out of my car last week







SO now i dont have any music in my car cus i dont have my antenna hooked up


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_we just joke because it's like the ugly duck.
it doesn't fit well in any bags and it's just fooking huge. 
don't get me wrong i'd love to have a 17" MBP but i prefer to buy car parts instead. and even with the discount it's still big bucks.

I got mine brand new for 2gs flat. I was psyched. It definitely is f'in huge though...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

yeah but you get used to it. now its SO weird for me to use any other mac that smaller


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Oh for reall??? get me an ipod.. something refurbished or some ****... 
Someone stole my 30GB black one out of my car last week







SO now i dont have any music in my car cus i dont have my antenna hooked up









i'm sorry to hear about your misfortune. however, i don't "hook up" vortexers with any special discount as my discount is limited and my purchasing quantity is limited. and quite honestly, i'm greedy when it comes to apple products. i wish you the best in getting a new ipod and if i decide to sell any of my ipods i'll let you. although, like i said, i'm greedy with apple products so i don't see it happening anytime in the near future.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

I was just joking btw... You tried to go as polite as possible on the wording.. in short words.. "****, that sorry about ur luck".







it aint no big deal..


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Dan already in PVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_Dan already in PVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


shhhhhh....i just have a subscription


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I was just joking btw... You tried to go as polite as possible on the wording.. in short words.. "****, that sorry about ur luck".







it aint no big deal.. 

i am only allowed to purchase very very very limited quantities on discount. ask anyone that works for apple. i might be getting rid of my 60G video soon if you want it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_Dan already in PVW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


What issue? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_
i am only allowed to purchase very very very limited quantities on discount. ask anyone that works for apple. i might be getting rid of my 60G video soon if you want it though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

oh i know.. I had a couple of friends that worked at a store down here. well lmk when u are.. i'll see if have the $$$


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

ha its true, something i didnt realize until i tried to buy a bag for it. its all good though, i needed it for protools.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
What issue? 



i have no clue what you are talking about
so ill just add another photo


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

We all like photos


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_We all like photos









Truf.
My cell phone pics > your pics


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*

^^^^
Shim action going on there??? Looks GREAT!!! Fronts maxed out low-wise?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Andy I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it.
LMK if you ever wanna unload those wheels. I always wanted a set of LM's


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

yup shims. the fronts are on OEM struts still waiting on my bagyard setup when they come in ill lay frame


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

haha it wont be for a while i need to rock them myself before i let someone eles rock my beloved haha p.s. what do you have up your sleeves? parting out your car? whole new change next season or what?

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Andy I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it.
LMK if you ever wanna unload those wheels. I always wanted a set of LM's


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

i need to trade my MKV R for this or something as sick. whore 4s, 5s Shmives...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Truf.
My cell phone pics > your pics

















i want more


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Truf.
My cell phone pics > your pics


















need more info on wheels or hubcaps?
looking really nice i like and i want.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_We all like photos








specially yours 




http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

not diggin the wheels/caps on it but interested in the setup to say the least. doesnt look "so" bad


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_We all like photos












http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*

^ Mmhhmmmm


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Nice wheels D.







But the white walls are too thick.... idk, maybe is the high quality of the pic.. hahaha

_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_










The LMs look sick.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *granitestate* »_i need to trade my MKV R for this or something as sick. whore 4s, 5s Shmives...









Why not jsut put it on Air.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

hey got something new on the car can u tell wut it is?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i see what you did thar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

too much flash?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

LOL Shawn!!!
And those Schmidts look GREAT!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

wheels that actually look good for once?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_LOL Shawn!!!
And those Schmidts look GREAT!!!
















Image IFX's. Schmidts dont come in anything bigger then 16s


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wheels that actually look good for once?

I literally LOL'ed


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Ahhh... I dont pay much attention to anything that comes with less than 3" of dish these days...


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wheels that actually look good for once?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

****ing a, 19 inch tires are money....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Ahhh... I dont pay much attention to anything that comes with less than 3" of dish these days...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
need more info on wheels or hubcaps?
looking really nice i like and i want.


They're 15" steelies from a mkV Rabbit with Baby Moon hubcaps and Portawall.
It's just steelies right now though because the offset is too high on the steelies and the hub caps couldn't quite go on all the way and I didn't want them to fly off on the free. And then the white walls didn't play nice with the tires and three of them disintegrated and flew off on the freeway.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
They're 15" steelies from a mkV Rabbit with Baby Moon hubcaps and Portawall.
It's just steelies right now though because the offset is too high on the steelies and the hub caps couldn't quite go on all the way and I didn't want them to fly off on the free. And then the white walls didn't play nice with the tires and three of them disintegrated and flew off on the freeway.
















i like that look alot, it's a shame that those portawalls flew off, try painting whitewalls like i did, as long as you don't dismount tires of the rims and paint them on they should be good.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i like that look alot, it's a shame that those portawalls flew off, try painting whitewalls like i did, as long as you don't dismount tires of the rims and paint them on they should be good.

This is my plan B, but I wasn't convinced that the tire paint would wear very well. Did you use that special rubberized paint they sell specifically for painting white walls, or did you use something else?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
This is my plan B, but I wasn't convinced that the tire paint would wear very well. Did you use that special rubberized paint they sell specifically for painting white walls, or did you use something else?

i just used SEM flexible paint for vinil (spray can) paint suppliers sell that.
the trick is to clean the tires very well with soap and water, and spraying very light coats, the more paint you gonna apply the easier it will crack.
and another think make sure to spray the tires when they are inflated.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_ i just used SEM flexible paint for vinil (spray can) paint suppliers sell that.

Awesome, that is exactly what I was thinking about using. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How well has/dids it hold up? Like, driving in the rain, getting dirty, etc?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Awesome, that is exactly what I was thinking about using. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How well has/dids it hold up? Like, driving in the rain, getting dirty, etc?

was holding up pretty good, i never tested them on the snow (sold them before) but if you want to get some more feedback ask the guy who bought 
them from me.
thats his name here on tex strklyeuro1188


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

I will be sending you stickers after H2O

















Heeeeeeeeeey, where`s my stickies?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Truf.
My cell phone pics > your pics

















cute!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

how is the quality on the snap on moon discs.
im doing some on some big wide steelies








im wondering if i should do snap in or screw in.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

I had some 15in moons on a mk2 many many moons ago







if there made by moon eyes then there money in the bank. (Granted I live line florida where pot holes arnt as bad)


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_how is the quality on the snap on moon discs.
im doing some on some big wide steelies








im wondering if i should do snap in or screw in.

Mine are the snap-in ones and they're really nice. I got mine from hubcapmike.com.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_

Heeeeeeeeeey, where`s my stickies?










which ones?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

which ones? 

I don`t know, you just said you would send me some after H2O. hehe


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you get the air affair?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I never got my air affair one.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTF?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Did you get the air affair? 

Only got the big vinyl project I got from you








I`ll contact you later for some new stickies. I`ve got some plans for next season.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahahaha


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Hi Shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey I called you a few times. You never called back? 
I miss you Jeff no ****


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Have you been getting pointers from corrado sean? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Truf.
My cell phone pics > your pics


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

whens the rear going lower?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_whens the rear going lower?

After he fails and sells it


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
After he fails and sells it























thats a shame.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_
thats a shame.

Agreed, sad your fif left but http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the new new, just thought i'd let you know


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Agreed, sad your fif left but http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the new new, just thought i'd let you know









appreciate the kind words. pics of the four will be up eventually. ive been busy with it since the trade.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

good to hear. love the fact that its not a daily anymore. she deserves a break. lol. i get first pics!!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Werd..Vinn cant wait to see what you do w. the fif too..


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_good to hear. love the fact that its not a daily anymore. she deserves a break. lol. i get first pics!!

indeed you do. doin some work on it this friday, should have some photos after that.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_Werd..Vinn cant wait to see what you do w. the fif too..









got some new rollers. thats about it. maybe a few little things.
nice randy cant wait to see it


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Winter time SUCKS!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*

that sucks....


----------



## olipirate (May 27, 2008)

*Re:*

should you be hardslammed if its low _life_ society? cos surely you just pop your switches an drive over whatever you want


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (olipirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *olipirate* »_should you be hardslammed if its low _life_ society? cos surely you just pop your switches an drive over whatever you want

















ooooh new term hardslammed = static drop...
and ya ur prolly right, but it sure sounds good!!


----------



## olipirate (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

yeh dont get me wrong air is awesome i just didnt get the life bit lol. i thought hardslammed was coils (or no suspension depending on how crazy you are







) 
sweet cars tho. i love the red bora on schmidts that car wins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (olipirate)*

Bump! Warm it up


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*

at least you get a garage Jeff


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

True dat! Happy Holidays all


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*

WTF, are you guys driving around in the snow with summertires?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Mr Schmidt)*

i only drove in the snow there because it wasnt supposed to amount to anything, but apparently they were wrong, the roads were clear though


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

this winter weather in south florida is gettting so unbearable...i hada wear a sweatshirt 3 nights in a row....
ugh...long winters...


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_this winter weather in south florida is gettting so unbearable...i hada wear a sweatshirt 3 nights in a row....
ugh...long winters...

hahaha


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_at least you get a garage Jeff


















dam you guys got that much snow up in ct all ready


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (switches bitshis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *switches bitshis* »_
dam you guys got that much snow up in ct all ready









it was maybe 2" or so, but it all melted, and we had rain today, so its not too bad, i just need to wash it, and park it at the bottom of the driveway for the winter, while i do some work to it


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

dan i just got my new camera we gotta do a photoshoot before the cars go away for the winter.








ps pm sent.


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

dope shots moacur, she's lookin' mighty close to that Jetta; where im from we call that a "New York Check"










_Modified by granitestate at 4:25 AM 12-11-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (granitestate)*

new rollers, not exactly winter setup, but will do for now.



positive camber on the front on a full drop FTL










18x7.5 215/35/18 et 24.4something all around with 20mm adapters.
wheels made with pride in usa


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

my favorite mk4. <3


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

one pic from before


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Misha, those 5 spokers look dope


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Wish I could have my MINI serviced there








Those wheels look real good on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

Loving the new wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_Misha, those 5 spokers look dope

x2. 
I like that brushed aluminum look


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

I can has sticker?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I dont even think LLS even exists. Stickers are cool though.. 
I never even got to put mine on, well i have 1 on the tank.


----------



## VAGwhore (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I dont even think LLS even exists. Stickers are cool though.. 
I never even got to put mine on, well i have 1 on the tank. 


Yeah I just want the sticker, its neato!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I dont even think LLS even exists. Stickers are cool though.. 
I never even got to put mine on, well i have 1 on the tank. 

damn, when i was spraying flat clear over my car i just decided to leave LLS sticker on it and cleared it over the sticker.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
x2. 
I like that brushed aluminum look

thanks Santi
you can't really see in this phone picture, but the wheels have machined finish. 



_Modified by Rat4Life at 4:36 PM 12-13-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Wish I could have my MINI serviced there








Those wheels look real good on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

man i showed pics of your clubman on rs's to few people in the shop including service advisers . and all agreed that you have the hottest clubman ever .


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
damn, when i was spraying flat clear over my car i just decided to leave LLS sticker on it and cleared it over the sticker.
_Modified by Rat4Life at 4:36 PM 12-13-2008_

I rock mine with pride and always will


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGwhore* »_
Yeah I just want the sticker, its neato!









oh i know. i dont plan on removing it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
damn, when i was spraying flat clear over my car i just decided to leave LLS sticker on it and cleared it over the sticker.
thanks Santi
you can't really see in this phone picture, but the wheels have machined finish. 


thats awesome, you got the official VW LLS mk4 GTI. haha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
After he fails and sells it























I sold the rear bags already







Car is in the garage for the winter. I bought a 190E for winter.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_Misha, those 5 spokers look dope

x2...what kind of wheels are they? im assuming its not audi a8 fat fives since you said made in the usa


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
x2...what kind of wheels are they? im assuming its not audi a8 fat fives since you said made in the usa

they look like they are from a dodge...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HHR wheels?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
they look like they are from a dodge... 

hey santi good call, you almost on money. they are made by chrysler 
2008-09 jeep wrangler (commander) wheels - ebay special 








you know i have no money to spent on some baller wheels , so i have to look and search.
here is a link to some pics of my car over the time
dont mind the music ( its a euro thing)







i just like the tune.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

dude! what happened to your Dima Bilan haircut???


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

chrysler, dodge, same thing.. i knew i had seen them before. 
good music, i like them euro tunes!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_dude! what happened to your Dima Bilan haircut???









hey look who's talking about dima bilans haircut, i bet you still have your mullet there ( ****)


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

dang..i might need to pick some of those up...new played wheels whaaatt!! lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

played in 09


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_dang..i might need to pick some of those up...new played wheels whaaatt!! lol

you should, $300 for 5 of those shipped, you just can't go wrong with.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*








Howz about a little humor just to show LLS still exists and is alive


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

^wow


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_^wow

Right.....I got those as a merry x-mas e-mail















Had to share


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

awwwwe...nature in captivity is beautiful.........


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

hahaha, c'mon John. Was that necessary.


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

lolbarf @ those pics








more pics of the bug on the merc wheels


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

nope.
low life is a secret society that we can only dream of being part of.








but it seems like the hot place in the air ride forums so im gonna start posting pics in here.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_love it. should look money with the bagyards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks.








but bagyards wont matter as far as going any lower...








its laying frame.
















im just hoping they go a little higher and ride a little better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*








.
its all good in the hood. 
aftter months and months of searching i finally got my hands on a set of the rare elusive 15 inch 4x100 work lead sleds.






















heres a pshop with the wheels. 








now im torn between the rs and the works?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Works over BBS for sure. The contrast between the dull/ flatish paint and the nice shiny face of those rims looks so right IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
You know rs are played out anyways







lol no they both look great its a tough choice...


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

it really is such a tough choice.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Which ever set you decide to keep give the other set to me







I wish my biggest problem was which set of rims is better then my other set of sweet rims


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

love the lead sleds. dooo eet


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

keep them both


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_keep them both









X2
Damn I wish they were available in 19`s. I`d rock them on the audi in a heartbeat.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

dude led sleds all the way for sure!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Not a tough choice for me, Led Sleds all the way!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

I like the rs's betta


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PIFF)*

^^that looks like a toy, awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ElevatedGaze)*

















plowin


_Modified by MadTextureYo at 12:19 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

haha! awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Taken from the "DOING IT WRONG" thread.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

my first gif!
Photoshop CS4.
$1000 OG MSRP
-$800
Awesome fkn student discount!!
Oh how i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif camber


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

dan I'm jealous of your camber...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_my first gif!
Photoshop CS4.
$1000 OG MSRP
-$800
Awesome fkn student discount!!
Oh how i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif camber


















Been meaning to make one of those for a loooooong time!!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

and im jealous of your bagged mk1, wish i still had mine








too wide??


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

I think its widebody time.







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

In the words of Harry... NEVARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
too wide??










No not too wide, just flair it a little http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sicktertothemax (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_










nice danny!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_dan I'm jealous of your camber...









x2. 
too sick.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Syncro's "winter mode"


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

They have CS4 now?!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_They have CS4 now?!









Uh huh, and its purty....i just got it on my comp, but havent played with it that much yet


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Uh huh, and its purty....

indeed it is amazing and i havent even played with it all yet








and im glad i got my wagon under that cover yesterday morning, we got pounded with about 11" of snow or so


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

It's COLD out there...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*

my full blown winter mode








sorry for the size, was unable to re size them.










_Modified by Rat4Life at 12:55 AM 12-21-2008_


----------



## HPUdrew (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice snow shots.







All we have here is rain...
Which MINI dealer do you work for? I work for Flow in NC.


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
Some bagged love from across the water in Northern Ireland.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

im diggin it.








my snow pic


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (HPUdrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HPUdrew* »_Nice snow shots.







All we have here is rain...
Which MINI dealer do you work for? I work for Flow in NC.

i work for Prestige Mini in Mahwah NJ


----------



## HPUdrew (Apr 25, 2005)

Cool, Nice picture of JP's MINI. I wish anyone I worked with appreciated VW's so I could actually talk with them about something other than MINI.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (HPUdrew)*

hahah sneak shot of jp and his car, nice


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i work for Prestige Mini in Mahwah NJ 


ive seen that dealership i have family in Mahway, that place has some wild ass minis


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

Sick Bora-gav... More pics please


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can't show snow photos. I don't take it out of the garage anymore


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

Thanks very much buddy!
Cars been through many stages. Here a link to the progress thread of it if you want to have a read sometime:
http://www.jon44w.co.uk/forum/...71608
2pics i like most is,
one when it was silver:








Then white:








_Modified by Bora-gav at 9:59 AM 12-22-2008_


_Modified by Bora-gav at 10:29 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_








plowin

_Modified by MadTextureYo at 12:19 AM 12-17-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumgrey_1.8T)*

ok so im gonna drive my car up north....just to drive up north to put it in some snow...where am i gonna go?!?!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_ok so im gonna drive my car up north....just to drive up north to put it in some snow...where am i gonna go?!?!


just park it in the sand at the beach , and photoshop it as snow later.
that's what i did ... not


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

LOL.
Canada. D'uh.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

come to ct we got a butt load of snow.
cracked my smoothed bumper on the tt last night.



















_Modified by MadTextureYo at 12:39 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

the wheel looks frozen to the bumper...hahaha...
i spy a pvw sticker...lets see the spread?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i just picked up the car about a month ago and it had the stickers on it. 
it was Craige-O's gf's car.
Craige O is a photographer for PVW so im guessing he stuck it on there.
It also has another pvw sticker on the back window and a wheel whores sticker.








come spring i plan to slam the coils and stick some nice wheels on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

oh ya i know craige...awesome guy. and if theyre still the same ones i got him those coils that are on that car.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

small world.
and yea craige is a cool dude.
it has the raid coils on it. i think he said something along the lines that they are pretty much rebranded KW's?


----------



## granitestate (Nov 12, 2007)

just wanted to wish all of you a merry christmas and happy holiday. 
i hope you all get what you wished for. 
















not air ride but i figured since i'm always lerking around on this thread i would post up.
taking out the helpers so she should be lower by this summer.


_Modified by granitestate at 5:00 AM 12-24-2008_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (granitestate)*

forgotto show off i finally put my sticker on!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OMGHI2U


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

oh and shawn id have urs on there too...but you send me black ones...so u cant see them...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

didn't I send flat black ones







?


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

those snow pics are awesome


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Missin me car bumpage. Happy New Year LLS!


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*














































































































































every picture i see of this car, it jsut looks better and better.

_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its so pretty.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Missin me car bumpage. Happy New Year LLS!

By far my favorite MKV to date! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy New Year


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_













































































































































every picture i see of this car, it jsut looks better and better.



i agree. this was my background for so long.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bye bye wagon.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_bye bye wagon. 

It sold??? 
Congrats?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

buyer picks it up today


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Nice Shawn!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_buyer picks it up today









Let's see the new one








BUMP


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha I have no new photos. It should be bagged this summer. 








and its kicks


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Cannot wait to see it on bags


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

damn Shawn, that thing will look a NICE!!! I LIKE


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hope a friend sends me their old bags so I can do some testing. I will be taking photos and getting the tank and pump soon. Going with a larger single pump this time. I don't have a large trunk but I can build a false floor and there are pockets on either side.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i remember u saying u werent gonna do bags when u first got this... glad ur coming around. hahah


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Like I said before. No coilovers are offered for this car. Or else I would be static dropping it. 
the cup kit gets here this week. that goes in first. So I have nice h&r stuff


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

werd... yeah i'll see if i can find info on the black 190 that is here in FL bagged. 
This is from Slamfest '08


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*



Santi said:


> werd... yeah i'll see if i can find info on the black 190 that is here in FL bagged.
> This is from Slamfest '08
> hey let know what u find im looking for a project on the side and i have been looking at older benzs to bagg also on my list
> kombi vw bus
> ...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

old benz stuff has "kits" but it would be easier and cheaper to build it yourself like I am. 
I will do some slam bags and use the H&R shocks. since on most benz chassis the shock and spring are separate in all 4 corners


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glimark* »_ also on my list
kombi vw bus

Here's my buddy jakes bagged 61 kombi, he does all his own fab work himself. He also had a pretty sick bagged 66 bug before this.
























his bug


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Damm talk about rim TUCK!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Damm talk about rim TUCK!

He drives them low too. He sold the bug a few months ago but still has the bus.
Bus - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...p=198
Bug - http://i61.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Damm how gangster is that!! my IDOL!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Damm how gangster is that!! my IDOL!


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

That bug is def. on the ground. I seen it by my house before. I was told someone here bought it. I guess that correct, unless it has a twin.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_That bug is def. on the ground. I seen it by my house before. I was told someone here bought it. I guess that correct, unless it has a twin. 

Nope sounds like the same one, he said someone in KY bought it. I was sad when it sold. thing was clean, and low too.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

Damm makes me want to get a bus for a daily now!.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

dAmn that bus is tits! 
my plan for a bus if i do find one is to hood ride it rebuild the motor and put an air ride on
the kits i found come with new front and rear beams that have been shortened for tucking tire 
i was looking for buses and alot people want alot for ones that need alot of attention
i found one that was half burnt, no engine, almost fully rusted and the guy wanted 5gs and said it has orginal paint thats why its prices high even though have the paint is burnt off


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

pre 67 split window busses are not gonna be cheap, not matter what the condition they are in. Ive seen just the shell of some go for $5k+, and totally restored ones go for over $50k, and some 21/23 windows got for close to $80k depending on the year.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

heres a video i found a while back 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rT436gvx_Rw


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

Yes. Konrad is so ill, I remember pics of it from worthersee the past few years, thing is SO sick


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glimark* »_
hey let know what u find im looking for a project on the side and i have been looking at older benzs to bagg also on my list
kombi vw bus
corrado 
mk1 and mk2 gtis and jettas 
ghia 
but leaning toward a beetle 
i have found some nice fabed kits for the beetle and the bus 
but havnt really found anything for older benzs 

thats a big list of totally different cars.. haha, but yeah if i find anything i'll post it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_old benz stuff has "kits" but it would be easier and cheaper to build it yourself like I am. 
I will do some slam bags and use the H&R shocks. since on most benz chassis the shock and spring are separate in all 4 corners









agree!!! building>buying!!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Mmmmmmm I love that pig


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

That may be the hottest Benz I've seen in a long long time.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

















sorry for the ****t pics my friend will post decent ones later.




_Modified by MadTextureYo at 7:38 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

what are you scraping on?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

drag blocks.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

F U CK THAT BENZ IS ILLLL


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (fishmando)*






































_Modified by MadTextureYo at 10:58 AM 1-14-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Draggin' Bunny!!!! sick.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

The only thing I don't like about those photos is the flash points on the ground.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

yea the pics are crap we just snapped them off real quick after we threw the blocks on.
i plan on taking some decent pics this weekend hopefully.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

i agree, need some clearer shots in the day
car looks dope though


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

and there wasnt a flash that light to the side of the car was a light off the building.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_i agree, need some clearer shots in the day
car looks dope though 

thanks.
i got a billion in my thread.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_









this pic reminds me of this


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

^HAHAAA
you should try to buttom out at 88mph


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

hahaha! great scott!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

My Q, no Eurolines, $10k...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

F U it won't fit in my complex


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I'll trade you a set of BBS RS, some Works, three paperclips, a ripe avocado and a reach around for it. And any loose change I may happen to have in my pocket at the time.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can NOT beat that offer.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_F U it won't fit in my complex









I got it in and out just fine...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_My Q, no Eurolines, $10k...









damn... thats a good deal.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
damn... thats a good deal. 

I was thinking the same thing when he posted it


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
I got it in and out just fine...









thats what she said......








nobody said that yet. ?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_
thats what she said......


i think you mean, thats what _he_ said


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Ambrose Burnsides)*








.

dan i want those dont get them.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Damn Dan.. hahaha those would look sick..


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*










this kid put those bad boys up for sale a couple weeks ago.
i pmed him asking for his paypal address.
he told me his gf convinced him not to sell them.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

aint dat a b!tch


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Multi color neon care bears. I dare you


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

hey misha whatcha think? lol 


















woah what are those? leather head lights?


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

beauty!!


_Modified by V.R.6.i.c.k at 1:02 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

i dig the Care Bear wheels






















and those leather headlight buckets







sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

leather joey-mod? incredible!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*

thanks guys! its for sale btw


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Damm Sean wheels look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (durteeclean)*


----------



## Euro Hooligan (Nov 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

DOPE!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

So Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_this kid put those bad boys up for sale a couple weeks ago.
i pmed him asking for his paypal address.
he told me his gf convinced him not to sell them.









oh, hahaha... 
I wouldnt sell polished Teddy Bears, i'd keep them forever..


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hey misha whatcha think? lol 


nice i like it, i think maybe color code them to the car, and what size tires did you use?
leather head lights thats something http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Rat4Life at 6:12 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

ya i thought about painting the something but im trying to sell the car on these so i didnt feel like working on them. i did the same sizes as yours...215/35.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya i thought about painting the something but im trying to sell the car on these so i didnt feel like working on them. i did the same sizes as yours...215/35. 

i guess maybe dunlops that i use have stretched look , for some reason my tires look a little stretched.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

ya i noticed that. i just got some mastercrafts from a friend brand new for dirt cheap


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

does anyone actually have those teddy bear rims? lol


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_does anyone actually have those teddy bear rims? lol









Someone at my work does, or did, I think they stopped working here, but they were on an MKIII, I laughed pretty good when I saw them..


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowGLI)*

i shall own a set one day...one day...


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_does anyone actually have those teddy bear rims? lol









I saw a honda at the mall with them on. I left a note saying that i would buy their wheels. I got no call


----------



## XS_GTI3 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

^^^i saw a red eg with them on the side of the freeway in anahiem ca.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (XS_GTI3)*

Wow... Going from a 19x10 et -5 to a 16x7 et 40 made my car look like a hover craft. Will have to take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_19x10 et -5

Narly!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
Narly!

If the car doesnt sell and new wheels are ordered, they will be 19x10.5 et-4 and 19x11.5 et0.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

[email protected] I want a VIP car so bad so i can run insane wheel sizes like that.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_[email protected] I want a VIP car so bad so i can run insane wheel sizes like that. 

Buy it!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

Mark, tell Shawn to post pics on EG, i know a couple of poeple in there were looking for VIP cars.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

DONE


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

this used to be a happening thread.
as of lately not so much.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Its Effing January.... Not a whole lot happens to cars in that month..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah I won't have a suspension update for a few months. . . . I think


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Its Effing January.... Not a whole lot happens to cars in that month..

bingo, it took me nearly a month to finally walk outside and change my battery


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_forgotto show off i finally put my sticker on!!!









HI RES PLEASE!!!! My current is this car but a rolling shot... I like this one better.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (BIG_ANT)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the Japanese sooooo much sometimes!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

FINALLY.. that looks so sick....


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

you're still not low santi


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_you're still not low santi

shut up 'nanananananananana


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Any more info on them?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

BOO!!...sorry for the *s**hitty* pic im takin some good ones this weekend











_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 3:31 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

the otehr pic was better... 
damn that **** is filthy... haha


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

haha


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i wish i lived in florida yo.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_haha









awesomeness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

post more photos *******


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

so im doing a new grill and headlights.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Any of you folks going to be at Winter Jam?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

where is this winter jam you speak of?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

It's in Daytona in two weeks. Lots of aircooled but hopefully lots bagged waters!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Plain)*

i will be there but i doubt ill have the rig with me.. might be rolling shotty


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

how come this is stil one of the few threads in the forum that doesnt make me want to punch my self in the face?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

True Dat


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_how come this is stil one of the few threads in the forum that doesnt make me want to punch my self in the face?

because it is not in the mk4 forums.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

im not even on bags =( and i check this thread every few days. i love it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

moar picters!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*

so i have been thinking of going analog again (needle gauges, manual switches) but i just cant convince my self its the way to go. if i still had a mk2 id would have never gone digital. the digital just seems to fit the newnes of the car..
any one have an comments......?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i think imma go analog on the a6. i just like the look of the gauges and just a nice little chrome switch box of some sort. i like my easy street set up but like i said i just love a nice gauge set up. either that or you have to go all out with digital and get the level pro style stuff. but thats just my opinion


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_









future....


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i think imma go analog on the a6. i just like the look of the gauges and just a nice little chrome switch box of some sort. i like my easy street set up but like i said i just love a nice gauge set up. either that or you have to go all out with digital and get the level pro style stuff. but thats just my opinion

C6 A6?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

Hope to see some of the L.L.S. guys out to Wustefest (and Air Affair : Double Down Edition







)


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

dont mind the dirty car


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

hahaha dirty car... i havent washed mine since h20.. and i live in florida...


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

I washed mine last week







I hate salt


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i think im gonna redo my setup and go all manual valves this time, im tired of all the wiring with the digital stuff


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I washed mine last week







I hate salt


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i think im gonna redo my setup and go all manual valves this time, im tired of all the wiring with the digital stuff

you mean like..








thats a pain in the balls imo
you can run switches with analog gauges and be alright.. manual valves are cool if your doing a simple 4 valve set up. i would recommend in an 8v set up


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
C6 A6?

yup. black 4.2l like the one above. trying to steer away from blacked out but i just love it so much lol


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
you mean like..








thats a pain in the balls imo
you can run switches with analog gauges and be alright.. manual valves are cool if your doing a simple 4 valve set up. i would recommend in an 8v set up

i was thinking doing the paddle valves or dont they work well


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
thats a pain in the balls imo
you can run switches with analog gauges and be alright.. manual valves are cool if your doing a simple 4 valve set up. i would recommend in an 8v set up

Huh? It's 100 times easier..


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (msuzuki126)*

how would it ride with those tho compared to 8 vavles like the normal setups


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_how would it ride with those tho compared to 8 vavles like the normal setups

the same exact way, the valves wont change that, they are just used to control airflow.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_how would it ride with those tho compared to 8 vavles like the normal setups

as long as you four paddles it will ride the same. You get a sloppy ride when you start using one valve for two bags because you can get air transfer side to side while taking corners and get a "roll"


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (gregvh)*

ok thanx for the answer, im gonna do that for something different and for a change, im just tired of my switchbox and my valves and everything


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i am going with 4 manual valves aswell but more because my car will continue to be my daily driver in MN winters for at least 2 more years


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
future....









x2


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
x2 


















what ever are you doing here


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mike you won't do air. PUSSSSAY


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I want digital! All my **** is manual lmfaoo..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh hi stranger. I am going to canadar soon for work. 
but I will be near Detroit.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Mike you won't do air. PUSSSSAY

Try me


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

ok so...... how many of you that replied have used paddle valves..? i have installed them on many things including emergency applications. ill go with solenoid ever time.. control is much more finite and precise.
and when he asked about manual valves i was not refuring to a paddle valve i was making reference to what i had posted which is a manual valve. 
sus you wanna buy my digital set up maybe?


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 6:58 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

digital is for ****.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_digital is for ****. 

Manual is for poor people


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

not saying shes pretty just adding pics to the thread


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

just 1 new pic...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

mark is always on the phone......


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

i think she is beautiful.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i think she is beautiful.











awww thanks....she says dank-you


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i think she is beautiful.











i agree


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_
Manual is for poor people

















I could have bought all that stuff.







I choose not too. I don't think I care that much. I will get the auto ride stuff that works at a flick of a switch this time but that is about as digital as I will get


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Hey man, I rocked 4 buttons and can promise I had just as much into my air as anyone here.... No need to get fancy to be proper!!
But with it all said, the Q is gone.....


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Hey man, I rocked 4 buttons and can promise I had just as much into my air as anyone here.... No need to get fancy to be proper!!
But with it all said, the Q is gone.....









you finally sold that piece of crap?!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

Yarp


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Hey man, I rocked 4 buttons and can promise I had just as much into my air as anyone here.... No need to get fancy to be proper!!
But with it all said, the Q is gone.....









i think you should put a few more pics o fit up...i enjoyed lookin at ur sled sir...im gonna bag an LS-430...i hope the kid goes thru with it...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_i think you should put a few more pics o fit 

I snapped these over the Summer- god I loved that car


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Thanks Mike!! I loved those pictures!! It will be missed, but def replaced!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

hahah i had 1.00 dpdt switches before i went to mk2 oem look rockers on the dash.. i built my first air ride system for 900. crude and basic but worked.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I snapped these over the Summer- god I loved that car

i can has hi-res plz?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Sooooooooooo any LLS going to be at Winter Jam?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Plain)*

mark (kracked gti) santi (mexican azul blue blu blau) will be there squillo and my self for sure.. granted in not lls.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

i want it to be show season.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

^ x2


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i want it to be show season.

I want my car sold so I can have the new one ready for show season!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

ill be there too. should be good times.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_ill be there too. should be good times. 

You're still alive?















MIss seeing the GLI, reason i went air....


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

yeah man im still around. havnt done any changes to the jetta, so no reason to post the same ol same ol. the mk1 has been taking up most of my time, and i just picked up a passat wagon so im busy with other projects. heres a throwback.



















_Modified by uberdork at 7:46 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

nom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the mk1 as well.
What wag gen wagon did you get?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

post a pic of the mk1!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

I miss seeing pics of that jetta


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

so do i actually. its my favorite jetta in the tex.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I need to get on the merc


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

mk1's are played out.
im gonna ship over a rhd polo from the uk and bag it.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

that excites me a lot actually. lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_mk1's are played out.
im gonna ship over a rhd polo from the uk and bag it.









Do it then, pm me you addy. and uhmm it WONT go missing


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

i actually came so close to doing a couple months back.
you can get an 83-84 with less than 100k in decent shape for around $500-600 US dollars.
i got a couple shipping quotes between $1200-1500 US dollars depending on what port it would leave from the UK and i would have to pick it up in NYC.
so all in all less than 2gs for a rhd polo with less than 100k. 
you can legally register it in CT as well as that anything 25 years old does not require a title or inspection.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_post a pic of the mk1!

i dont have any good ones but you can see its a car.








.








.








.








the caddy is not mine.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

That Rabbitt is SO SICK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't think the oil dipstick works where its been placed


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I don't think the oil dipstick works where its been placed









who needs a dip stick


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

I know this question has been asked before. I just cant find and forget the answer. I know these are reps. But what are they called?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Logic)*

i wanna say rs6 reps.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i wanna say rs6 reps.


winner winner chicken dinner.
IMHO its one of the best looking wheels for a bagged MKIV.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Logic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Logic* »_I know this question has been asked before. I just cant find and forget the answer. I know these are reps. But what are they called? 










Also referred to as Flare5A at raderwerks.com


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boost Logic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I want my car sold so I can have the new one ready for show season!
















Yeah wow, you have a long way to go still man, better get moving!


_Quote, originally posted by *Boost Logic* »_I know this question has been asked before. I just cant find and forget the answer. I know these are reps. But what are they called? 









Plain is correct, but yeah those wheels do look stupid on a MK4, that whole car looks bad IMHO


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i wanna say rs6 reps.

Bingo... 
Along with RS4 reps they are slowly choking the MKV community for the last 2 years now..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ShadowGLI)*

Bump


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

didn't know you drove a truck nowadays mo


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bnana)*

Yes you did


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this is gay


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_this is gay

your mouth is gay


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Your butthole is gay


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I don't think the oil dipstick works where its been placed









Thats thinkin with yer dipstick jimmy


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Your butthole is gay

ok ok ok that made me ****ing giggle... i hate you.....
and yet i love you..........
its a paradoxical problem....


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jeff, PMed you


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 1 for now, until i find more.. From Winter Jam '09 in Daytona Beach, FL


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

ballin'
i cant wait to put my new wheels on.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

so sick santi. i figured you were gettins RS-IIs. the concave is sick. needs some more pics. oh and your gunna need to make a trip to jax soon


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_so sick santi. i figured you were gettins RS-IIs. the concave is sick. needs some more pics. oh and your gunna need to make a trip to jax soon 

How did u figure? haha if i find more good pics ill post them. 
i'm down to do some work anytime. I'll be in Texas weekend of the 6th of march, then FKS Rally on the 14th, and Show-n-Shine in orlando, the 15th. So it'll have to be the weekend after that.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

aaaaaaahhhh.....just got home....shiza im tired but wata great weekend in daytona holler at the OH-town peoples...and abdiel too!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_aaaaaaahhhh.....just got home....shiza im tired but wata great weekend in daytona holler at the OH-town peoples...and abdiel too!!


What happend with April, u didnt wanna hang out w/ her 2nite


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
What happend with April, u didnt wanna hang out w/ her 2nite

calm yourself son....shes comin down here soon


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
calm yourself son....shes comin down here soon

hahaha, i'm calm.. i just found it all hilarious...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

out of focus pix are for ****


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Who the hell invited the photographer into the air suspension forum....


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

More pics Santi


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (durteeclean)*

wow santi those wheels are money! 
well guys guess i'm new here with a horrible pic but the install just got done tonight. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rat4Life


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (durteeclean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_out of focus pix are for ****

I didint take it... 

_Quote, originally posted by *durteeclean* »_More pics Santi 

wehn i find more good pics illl post them


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








its all good COLUMBIAN


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Damn Santi, LOVE the new wheels!
I guess mesh wheels are the new cool thing?


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

edit for spelling
dont know if i like them more then your old wheels darrick, but they look really dope none the less.


_Modified by tuddy at 10:21 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tuddy)*

Wait until I get some proper pics, you'll love them.








Also, I haven't re-finished them yet. Still need to decide how I want to do them. I'm leaning towards brushed.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Red centers!!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

santi that concave does look off tha phukin hook


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Red centers!!

Then Mark and I would be twins again.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

Chrome Chrome Chrome.
Do it.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

santi those wheels do look amazing, are those bbs's? Anyway darrick, the works look nice, but somehow I'd like them to sit a little more flush, less tuck. At least to me


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nice Santi! What are you coming to Texas for?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 1 for now, until i find more.. From Winter Jam '09 in Daytona Beach, FL









feelin it. love concave.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_CARBON FIBER WRAPED CENTERS.
Do it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

I've always loved RS-II's. Specs? Almost every set I've seen has been bimmer fitment.
I wish I knew about Winterjam last week, I was staying in Ormond... I walked to Daytona Beach everyday I was there.


_Modified by thirtysixspokes at 4:07 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*

Bravo santi, they look sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I love 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_









i knew you couldnt resist taking pictures when you got it back. gonna look awesome with some rollers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

God damn those new wheels look good on there. Might be my favorite wheels yet.
Specs?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

never seen those wheels before, def pretty cool


----------



## AHKustomz (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

hey just wonderin what air setup you guys are runnin and who has the parts as in the struts and brackets found some one chassitech but i dont like that company


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (AHKustomz)*

Most of us have one-off setups that use Universal Aerosports in the front, rear bags vary.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_santi those wheels do look amazing, are those bbs's? Anyway darrick, the works look nice, but somehow I'd like them to sit a little more flush, less tuck. At least to me


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*

They can't sit anymore flush, my suspension/fenders won't allow it.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

word. Still looks good though man. What's the width's?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*

19x8.5 et28 with 225/35's and 19x9.5 et41 with 235/35's.
Port Townsend Cruise is this weekend, I'm sure I'll get some better pics of it then, it looks great in person, I'm really happy with them.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

All the years I lived out there I never made it on the Port Townsend Cruise.








It looks nice now, can't wait to check the new ones though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Wyman)*

Thanx to everyone for their nice comments... I love the wheels more everyday... That shot that Paul took makes the wheels look SO DEEP in the back.. 
Specs: 
BBS RS700 18x8.5 et22 w/ 215/40/18 Falken 512
BBS RS701 18x10 et25 w/ 225/40/18 Falken 512s
They are redrilled to 5x100. 
I need to change the front tire cus its preventing me from lowness, it raised the car almost 3/4" from my steelies, i dont like that. So the idea is put a 215/35 up front, and put the 215/40s in the rear then Camber a little and tucking shouldnt be an issue anymore... 
1 more i found


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those are some good plans
how much did they $ you if you dont mind saying


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

wow Santi I love the wheels! They might even out do the zaubers


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Santi... Those are $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

santi, the wheels look perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif those are some good plans
how much did they $ you if you dont mind saying

they didnt run me as much as i would've thought, but thats cause i got them from a buddy of mine that hooked me up. It was 4 figures, so dont think they were $500 I wish.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

haha yeah i see they are like 800 a wheel new


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_haha yeah i see they are like 800 a wheel new

my buddy told me they were like $950 when they first came out or some crazy ****...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

ya but RCs are like 600 new...u cant go by new prices.


_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 1:07 PM 2-25-2009_


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (AHKustomz)*

holy **** darrik 
santi too...my god, please keep these wheels dude!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bombardi (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (Bnana)*

im diggin the stance of the A4 but not so much the wheels.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (bombardi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bombardi* »_im diggin the stance of the A4 but not so much the wheels.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Santi you don't have any up close of your tires do you? more so the rears http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Well.... New car, and i def dont belong in here anymore...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You did before


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

This is what I get for putting my summer wheels back on.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you are an amazing photo artist


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I need to change the front tire cus its preventing me from lowness, it raised the car almost 3/4" from my steelies, i dont like that. So the idea is put a 215/35 up front, and put the 215/40s in the rear then Camber a little and tucking shouldnt be an issue anymore... 
]

215.35 you will bottom out the subframe before tucking rim. why not do a 205 40 it will give you a little more stretch, but still the hieght you need to tuck dat dat dat rimzz.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_This is what I get for putting my summer wheels back on.

















But if you hadn't put them back on it'd been 70 and perfect so....


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)




----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (uberdork)*

^^thats whats up!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

^ x2, Andrews car looking mad sexy like always... even w/ trunk difficulties...









_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Santi you don't have any up close of your tires do you? more so the rears http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont, but i saw a bunch of people took pics of it. I dont think i got any of the stretch alone, but i'll try and find something, or take one if u want. 

_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Well.... New car, and i def dont belong in here anymore...









What chu get? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you are an amazing photo artist
















he needs to come to FL and shoot my car when it snows here.. All that shimmering snow...







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif D !

_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
215.35 you will bottom out the subframe before tucking rim. why not do a 205 40 it will give you a little more stretch, but still the hieght you need to tuck dat dat dat rimzz.

It'll look the same as i do now, but lower. If i do 205/40s i'll still be as high as i am now, maybe .2" lower, which doesnt help me much. Tucking rim on 18s w/o touching the floor isnt gonna happen. Thats the border line of 18s w/ air.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

bad news. driving home, car made a weird whining sound and shut off. wont start. i have a feeling its the timing belt.







and to think, now i have 3 cars that dont run. sweet.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*

you serious andrew? damn.








on a good note, that pic paul took of your car is so money. 










_Modified by yostuhfoo at 7:39 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

yeah and being broke makes it all the better. i guess ill find out what the damage is tomorrow when i go to the dealership. 
speaking of photos, has paul posted the pictures from daytona yet?


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_yeah and being broke makes it all the better. i guess ill find out what the damage is tomorrow when i go to the dealership. 
speaking of photos, has paul posted the pictures from daytona yet?

i hope its not the timing belt, thats no joke.
and no clue. id check the site, thats probably where they will be uploaded to.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_bad news. driving home, car made a weird whining sound and shut off. wont start. i have a feeling its the timing belt.







and to think, now i have 3 cars that dont run. sweet.

could be serpentine.. 
but trying to start it was a mistake if it was the timing belt.. why dont you just pop the cover off and see if the belt is snapped.. its 2 clips..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Rev Run)*

Sorry about the car Andrew. You should pick this up to drive in the meantime. I mean, it's bagged and big turbo afterall.
http://seattle.craigslist.org/....html


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*FV-QR*

^^^^
AMAZING!!!!!


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

yup, its the timing belt.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

oh gay.. I hope the hed doesnt have to be changed..








I've had that happen twice in my mom's car.. bent valves, totally ****ed..


----------



## AHKustomz (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

gotta say im in love with that a4 everything i own is white and this car is perfect in white and the air does the car perfect


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (AHKustomz)*

faaauuuuuuckkkkkkk


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Fuuuuuuuuuuck! If I had the money right now, there would be a B8 Avant in my driveway!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Grig85)*

**** is crazy ill


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

the only only only thing i do not like with that B8 is with the fenders and the car being silver the wheels look like they sit really far inside the fenders but if they were to pull the fenders and space the wheels a little bit i would hump it at a stop light.


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

God damn..


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_the only only only thing i do not like with that B8 is with the fenders and the car being silver the wheels look like they sit really far inside the fenders but if they were to pull the fenders and space the wheels a little bit i would hump it at a stop light.

no that you say that, i see what your talknig about too.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq332-gBw0c


_Modified by MadTextureYo at 9:42 PM 2-28-2009_


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

sick jamie


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i need some of these


----------



## AHKustomz (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

if your only lookin for the bags i know a few websites suicidedoors.com fbimini.com avsontheweb.com grantkustomz.com


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_faaauuuuuuckkkkkkk









I wonder if you could get those without the led strips in the headlights.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (.Mark.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mark.* »_I wonder if you could get those without the led strips in the headlights.

Nope. Factory lights.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

yes you can...lol the lowest model doesnt have them. im pretty sure at least, it may just be the sedan though


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_yes you can...lol the lowest model doesnt have them. im pretty sure at least, it may just be the sedan though

That would be cool, I may be in the minority in this but i don't like them.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (.Mark.)*

the new wheels are hittin capt'


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this is on air


















_Modified by Shawn W. at 7:41 PM 3-2-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_this is on air








http://img.photobucket.com/alb...y.jpg

i like yum


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_yes you can...lol the lowest model doesnt have them. im pretty sure at least, it may just be the sedan though

All the A4's (sedan or stw)have those led-daydriving lights, at least in here in Europe. Facelift A3's too.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*









I can dig it bro. I guess I just needed to see a few better shots..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_I can dig it bro. I guess I just needed to see a few better shots..









Thanks, I like them a lot. They might be my favorite wheels so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

^
my favorite car on air state side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Darrick, the car looks awesome, only thing I would do is polish up those lips to a mirror shine... looks real dull in the pictures.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_ looks real dull in the pictures.

Yes, they need a polish and are pretty dull. I just tossed them on the car without touching them yet. They need to be refinished, but I haven't decided on a finish for the centers yet. Once i finally decide, they're coming apart and the lips are getting mirror polished.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Yes, they need a polish and are pretty dull. I just tossed them on the car without touching them yet. They need to be refinished, but I haven't decided on a finish for the centers yet. Once i finally decide, they're coming apart and the lips are getting mirror polished.

Teflon centers and mirror polished lips


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Teflon? You mean like a wrinkle finish?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Teflon? You mean like a wrinkle finish?









mmmhmmm


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah not so much. Do not do that. For once Travis is wrong.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_For once Travis is wrong.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_yeah not so much. Do not do that. For once Travis is wrong. 


I agree. dont think it would work well with the mesh design.
be baller and get the centers nickle plated...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Meh, not my style for the car.
Now nickel finish I can get behind.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Meh, not my style for the car..

Just think how easy they would be to clean though


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

I hate black wheels on red cars, you know that.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I hate black wheels on red cars, you know that.
















I know. I hate black wheels on almost every car too.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

nikel or copper FTW, I know of a place on the west coast as well to get the copper done proper too


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

Don't do copper http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Nickel would be coo though


_Modified by Sketchy-B at 12:05 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*

nickle plate/chrome plate. how big of a difference is that?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_nickle plate/chrome plate. how big of a difference is that? 

nikel is darker in finish than chrome, chrome is more white, while nikel is more of a dark grey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

BLACK CHROME MOFO it isn't really black


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

gold plate or go home?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Keep them shiny.
Took a few this weekend


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

FIRE HOT


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

those shots are ill wow


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (Rev Run)*

i want the 3 pcx twistys


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (remuz2fly4u)*

greg tivis stick to building exhibits.. nickel is the 2nd process in chroming, chrome is actually a milky clear that make the nickle shine.. good chrome is a three part process.. with prepped metal (fine smooth shiny polished metal) plated in copper.. polished again.. plated in nickle.. polished again.. then plated in chrome.. for luster.. 
depending n the blend of nickle and .mil thickness is where you get your color. i think brushed nickle would look killer on the audi. its like a gray color


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Keep them shiny.
Took a few this weekend



















wow, this one is amazing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*

I'm here ot crash D's party.. hmmm ok..


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

F.U.Ck YEAH SANTI!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
those are fuggin bad ash!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

christopherson I know the chrome process, but isn't nikel more of a darker tone than chrome?
I just didn't want to confuse the guy....
Anyway santi that looks dope, only thing I could comment on is if you would push the fronts out a tad more so they poke equally to the rears, but I'm nit picking


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Santi, those wheels are simply amazing. 
Few more:
Juxtaposition what?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
Anyway santi that looks dope, only thing I could comment on is if you would push the fronts out a tad more so they poke equally to the rears, but I'm nit picking









thats the idea, space them out some. I just sold my tired so hopefully next week i cna get new ones, and done!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

D, i really like those wheels man.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*









Gangsta!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_christopherson I know the chrome process, but isn't nikel more of a darker tone than chrome?
I just didn't want to confuse the guy....
Anyway santi that looks dope, only thing I could comment on is if you would push the fronts out a tad more so they poke equally to the rears, but I'm nit picking









depends on the nickle alloy the substrate and the .mil of thickness, temp of the bath. time... all those things are variables in good plating. also highly guarded secrets with platers.
now you could always use a chemical plating process. I think Kanigen would look cool on wheels.








and if you plate nickel over brass (brass being the substrate) then grain it with a graining tool or a fine scotch brite pad you get the effect i think your talking about greg..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_ 










Dang homie







Soooooooooo amazing


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Keep them shiny.
Took a few this weekend




















Mike, photos are *mint* as usual bro.










_Modified by Wyman at 9:25 AM 3-7-2009_


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


----------



## sleeperstatus401k (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

did you make this in illustrator or indesign cuz its mad clean i like it!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*

Get off the grass, cheater.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

i love that mk5 jetta. i remember reading the build thread. hope to see it in person one day. maybe at h2oi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

omfg Darrick it looks amazing..
I kinda miss the old wheels tho.. wha'happened?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_

















dam this looks awesome. such good flow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_wha'happened?









Boredom.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

yay another black jetta on rs...
i really need to change my setup


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_yay another black jetta on rs...
i really need to change my setup

you should've put the Hawaiian Punch's on


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

whys that? the two cars look totally different. both look good though


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

well yeah i guess, missing the chrome trim and i have diff headlights, they are close tho...

_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
you should've put the Hawaiian Punch's on









huh?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

yeah but far from identical besides i see your selling yours too


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

im trying to, i do have wheels for this year but i dunno if im gonna run them yet or not, well i have a few sets actually just no tires for them


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

and your car is BMP and a GLI.. 
i didnt want to jack your style but i was the first black jetta after you to have the rs' and bags.. 
i'm glad i went so out of my way NOT to look like you.
hence my gold bolts red center caps 
and purposely not going with chrome rubs to not look like you. 
ALSO i knew you were changing your set up because your wheels have been for sale 








i always had respect for you but that little sarcasm just bothered me dude.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*

its cool man, theres just alota black jettas right now with rs...theres only one that really bugs me tho
car does look good tho, i was gonna paint my rs but since they are still new i dont wanna touch them, rather just sell em and save and get something i really want which i prolly wont ever be able to afford


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

after i bought mine like 3 others popped up which bothered me.. 
but i figured whatever. 
i've been looking into some TH's or CCW's though.. i wanna rock these for a little then see what i feel like doing. 
oh and if you were thinking about painting 








i used your car at one point to try out colors that i might have wanted


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*

not my car....
thats the one that bugs me...


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

wow yeah.. after i posted it i was like wait is it?? 
my friend pshoped it so i thought maybe he took the side markers off and ish.. 
well damn dude you have a twin haha.. 
put the pizza plates on!!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*

nope thats deff bdiddys car
im gonna rock the plates
was just talking to ryan about an idea, it should be halarious


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

haha i cant wait to see what you have up your sleeve.. 
b.diddy just got some new pics up with his hardcore lips now.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

chris your car looks dope. the pictures don't even do it justice.









paulito <3's peepee.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_

huh?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

oh yeah i forgot about that color combo....hmm maybe i will do that
right now that one has a white cap and lip, dark silver center and bolts


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

^
nice, i was never a fan of funky colors, makes the scene look like a joke or an attention contest rather then trying to pull something classy off and doing it right imo.


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

that wheel reminds me of cotton candy.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

thats just my extra wheel that ive painted about 100 times now that i got for very cheap, its basically a test wheel


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

coming soon


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

sick dude! love your car!


----------



## Supplicium (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Just think how easy they would be to clean though

































i need these wheels, what are the specs on em?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh my... B3 Passat? Teehee!


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_thats just my extra wheel that ive painted about 100 times now that i got for very cheap, its basically a test wheel

that must be fun to play around with


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

MK4's and RS's suck. Oh hey. (i got a rusty bolt







)










_Modified by woody89 at 2:06 AM 3-13-2009_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_coming soon


















Sick! Cannot wait to see this


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Sick! Cannot wait to see this









toooo fing sick


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_MK4's and RS's suck.

You're right, most of them do suck. Yours are pretty cool though along with a few others out there


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no all cars on RS's suck


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_coming soon


















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_no all cars on RS's suck









agreed.

as much as i love RS's and they are a timeless wheel.
that could even make a dodge caravan look sexy.

everyone has them.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_no all cars on RS's suck









Fine. I just trying to give Jon (j-13) benefit of the doubt


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Thought id add some UK flavor


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Very Nice Doey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Give me your wheels!!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I need to show this photo to some of the local saab guys. Their heads would explode from the sight of the stretch. And I dont know what i like more, the stretch or the thought of how much that stretch would piss off the saab guys.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Some rollers my mate phil took 2day im quite happy with how it sits on the move, front could do with comin down but my sumps got 1 more hit and its done lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Lookin' great man– I love those IFXs http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Lookin' great man– I love those IFXs http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

x2, looks great on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

Can I play?








Or is it invite only?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

all full on MKIV's


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

santi from winterjam


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

werd! thanx


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_werd! thanx

yup. i made sure to pick up one of your cards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (ilovemyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilovemyTT* »_
yup. i made sure to pick up one of your cards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

even better!!


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_all full on MKIV's










thats mean.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Where's your hooptie Shawn?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its in the garage. it will be low. I am ordering stuff now.








thanks to santi. 
stop hating on me.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

btw this is what the rear suspension looks like right now. 
oh and my cat has a huge dent in it hahahahahahah

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_its in the garage. it will be low. I am ordering stuff now.








thanks to santi. 
stop hating on me.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats the things b/w the coils on the spring that looks way out of place???


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

looks like the rubber pieces that wrap around some coil springs...hmmm


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (diive4sho)*

So my air ride setup is ON THE WAY! Misha (rat4life) is going to help me out with the build at the end of april. Im so psyched!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Car for Reference:

Let me know what you think! (the wheels in the pic are my winter wheels. you can barely see them)


_Modified by sbuogr at 2:24 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hahah they should look familiar to you guys rear perch pads? The PO was using them to raise the car


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

hey moacur, congrats on ET dude. i just got my issue in the mail today. car is looking SWEET


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Congrats Moacur! Nice pics Kris!


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

congrats man, gotta go pick one up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

Thanks guys! Here is a bigger version of the cover


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

who woulda guessed that kris could take such a good pic


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_who woulda guessed that kris could take such a good pic









lucky click


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
lucky click
















lol gee thanks guys.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Congrats big dog!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I want a bad ass aquarium, you should come out to Denver and build us one










_Modified by acetate909 at 6:02 PM 3-18-2009_


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*

congrats man my issue should come in a day or two


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

congrats jeff!


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

my ex car with Bagyard cuted 3 cm


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

jamie (madtexture) got in this months eurotuner too


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

thats cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now i really have to go get this months ET it looks good!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

*shakes head* I hate spray painted cars.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

yes yes i know how much you hate my car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I know Kris is just using an Iphone so imagine him with a real camera


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_yes yes i know how much you hate my car.









you and your car is fine. I hate the amount of attention it gets for such little investment of time, talent, and resources.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re:*

im back


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Lies
you going to classic again?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Lies
you going to classic again? 

im going to your moms...
where the F is my sticker pack... shawn?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Umm you are kidding right? MOFO you never gave me an address


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Thanks guys! Here is a bigger version of the cover











just got mine today! Hot fire! congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Umm you are kidding right? MOFO you never gave me an address









oh


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
im going to your moms...
where the F is my sticker pack... shawn?

he's a procrastinator. dont look for it anytime soon.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








it would go out faster IF I had an address.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Shawn quit making excuses, just send them, u could've sent them my way, i do live liek 15mins from this guy.. pshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Excuses? He asked for them like 3 days ago and isn't paying for anything








So I will take as long as I want.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

oh aight.. free wins! PSI, S T F U


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Any suggestions on tire size for 9.5 and 10.5" rims for my car?
215 for the 9.5s
225 for the 10.5s?
225 for the 9.5's
235 for the 10.5s?

they are for 16" rims...i plan on doin a 50 series tire up front and a 45 in the back


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

You sell the passat or you still have it?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*

16's on the Passat? I dunno man...


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

i still got it.

And yes, 16s on the passat. 9.5/10.5" RS. 3" lips all around...should be good. But i had the 16" widened steelies and the tires were 40 all around, real thin sidewall...and i didnt think 45s would make that much of a difference. So a 50 should be enough to feel good, and enough where it doesnt look HUGE.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Excuses? He asked for them like 3 days ago and isn't paying for anything








So I will take as long as I want.









wtf my money isnt good enough for you?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Thanks guys! Here is a bigger version of the cover










congrats man, well deserved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tvr6-11404 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Re: (tvr6-11404)*

Moacur.. PMed you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
wtf my money isnt good enough for you?











fine send me some money I am broke anyways


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (sbuogr)*

IM sent back man


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*

picked up eurotuna today, car looks sick in there dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jeff homie holla at me at some point. We need to get you into that contributing thing


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

This thread needs more bagged cars... Wait What??
PM sent Shawn!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

huh I got no IM?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_i still got it.

And yes, 16s on the passat. 9.5/10.5" RS. 3" lips all around...should be good. But i had the 16" widened steelies and the tires were 40 all around, real thin sidewall...and i didnt think 45s would make that much of a difference. So a 50 should be enough to feel good, and enough where it doesnt look HUGE.

Was that your thread on PW with that doosh hating on my RS'?








Ask and you shall receive!
Sort of. So gay, my car's front end keeps getting hung up on trivial ****. Now it's the fender liner or the sub frame "tabs", not sure. And then it will probably be the pinch weld...








Easiest way to trim the tabs is to drip the subframe huh?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

newest thanks to tek:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looks nice.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Thanks guys and Shawn I will hit you up








Here is a couple photos that I took from the photoshoot. Mr. Clewell taking care of biznazz


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

sweeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jeff you better be at H2o this year.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

he sure should be, so i could see this gorgeous piece of machinery in person!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have seen it in person.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

lucky son of a gun


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

suppose I should post up some of the shots that aren't in the mag.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

meh







no one wants to see that crap







I keeeed


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

i suppose that would be a kick ass idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

maybe tomorrow.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

i say that is still a good idea


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4311262


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am out of here


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4311262

Great Shots in there Kris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Very nice Kris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to see you hanging a bit in the L.L.S thread


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

those shots are beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*

A couple people have asked me lately for a list of who is actually in the LLS. It is being debated right now if we will be letting more people in or not. It started as kind of an elite groupe of guys that started running air. Now that so many people are on air I get a ton of IM's from people about how do I get in. Basically I tell everyone that we are not really looking for more "members" but feel free to post up on the thread. I did just ask Steppal if he would like to be apart of the LLS and he thought that was a great idea. He will start posting on the thread soon. So what are everyones thoughts on this? I have no problem nominating people into the LLS. I just don't think we should let everyone and their grandma who is on air in. I know it is not as serious as it sounds but that is the way I kind of feel about. Thoughts...
So here is the list of LLS members...
moacur - 
xxp0werrangersxx - Not around anymore
santi- 
Capt. Obvious - 
ElevatedGaze- 
Florida Flow- Car sold
MikeSc0tt-----
KraCKeD-GTI - 
uBr-HOSEN - 
dashrendar - 
UbrGubr - car is getting parted
uberdork - 
[email protected] - 
Mr Schmidt - overseas member
basti-FSI- overseas memeber
Ville - overseas member
Larry Appleton- 
HAPPYnotEMO- car crashed
dub-addiction - 
vw-supreme - 
Plain - car sold
Rat4Life- 
Kevin20V- overseas member
Bunsen McMastersauce
JB_1152-
Shawn W.- car sold
Steppal- overseas member
I know there are a few others that I am forgetting so please speak up. Also.. Let's get some updated pics of everyones rides

















_Modified by moacur at 1:51 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Yeah I'm a fan of Kris' work, both cars and photos! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*

Here some pics from my MK4
Pics were made in07
















this one was made 08
















theese are the latest pics, shot 2 weeks ago


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (steppal)*

Lovely and Welcome


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Capt. Obvious - Selling some crap and making some changes to the car in the process









Speaking of selling some stuff, something has come up and I need some quick cash. If anyone is interested in my Works, They're all yours for $2500 with tires (plus shipping). PM if you're interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


















_Modified by Capt. Obvious at 2:14 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

soo we can change that car sold to air'd out big wheel


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I need new Low.Life.Stickers too.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

EGADS! MY HEART!
Holy baby jesus.. them em kay foos are... Priceless? Well BOTH of them.. Jesus.. I'm speechless, I should prolly quit typing while I'm ahead eh?
Darrick your car looks so awesome.. I really hope to see it this year..








Oh man, are there any "closer" shots of the rear QP/wheel tuckage on the red Golf? I'm really upset right now, but you COULD quite possibly make my day!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bootleg style?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_EGADS! MY HEART!
Holy baby jesus.. them em kay foos are... Priceless? Well BOTH of them.. 

Those are the same car.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt331/dubsonthelot/bags******2.gif 
my pos


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Darrick, you just blew my ****ing mind...
srsly...
I mean really? They are? Damn...


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

may i be part of this so called society?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I need new Low.Life.Stickers too.

I need to get a bunch of new ones made. Last time they were getting made and I never heard from back from Matt. Maybe Shawn W. can hook it up this time????????????


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Shawns ok I guesss....


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI Fish 7)*

Here's couple from DATL past weekend ...



















_Modified by KoF at 7:26 PM 3-25-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if you got the files jeff send them to me. Lets talk about that this weekend holmes


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_A couple people have asked me lately for a list of who is actually in the LLS. It is being debated right now if we will be letting more people in or not. It started as kind of an elite groupe of guys that started running air. Now that so many people are on air I get a ton of IM's from people about how do I get in. Basically I tell everyone that we are not really looking for more "members" but feel free to post up on the thread. I did just ask Steppal if he would like to be apart of the LLS and he thought that was a great idea. He will start posting on the thread soon. So what are everyones thoughts on this? I have no problem nominating people into the LLS. I just don't think we should let everyone and their grandma who is on air in. I know it is not as serious as it sounds but that is the way I kind of feel about. Thoughts...
So here is the list of LLS members...
moacur - 
xxp0werrangersxx - Not around anymore
santi- 
Capt. Obvious - 
ElevatedGaze- 
Florida Flow- Car sold
MikeSc0tt-----
KraCKeD-GTI - 
uBr-HOSEN - 
dashrendar - 
UbrGubr - car is getting parted
uberdork - 
[email protected] - 
Mr Schmidt - overseas member
basti-FSI- overseas memeber
Ville - overseas member
Larry Appleton- 
HAPPYnotEMO- car crashed
dub-addiction - 
vw-supreme - 
Plain - car sold
Rat4Life- 
Kevin20V- overseas member
Bunsen McMastersauce
JB_1152-
Shawn W.- car sold
Steppal- overseas member
I know there are a few others that I am forgetting so please speak up. Also.. Let's get some updated pics of everyones rides
















_Modified by moacur at 1:51 PM 3-25-2009_

I think we have a pretty good list as is, maybe we should start a nomination type thing. If someone wants in they contact a LLS member to nominate them, and then the current LLS crew decides if the car should be included or not.
or something along those lines. just my .02


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what if im lower than you bitches w/ bags w/ my coilovers?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you would have to lay your frame on the ground


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no cars on bags get judged for lowest car at my show. so I guess I'll live. I drive low all the time. not just when its convenient to look beautiful.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah but if I piss you off you could never keep up if I go through parking lots with speed bumps








Isn't a can of worms for me







I don't care. I drag the bottom of the wagon over everything and I will do the same for the benz


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Im curious to see how low his car really is


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my pan is about an inch and a quarter off the ground. I'll probably go another 1/2 inch lower here once summer kicks in and the roads settle out.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

























axle on frame:








and now you know. 
drove 3600 miles like this round trip. no hypocrisy here...


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

hey im not talking s***, the car looks good and it is low.
hell im not even bagged, wish i was though


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*


_Quote, originally posted by *suicidesilence* »_hey im not talking s***, the car looks good and it is low.
hell im not even bagged, wish i was though 

you asked


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you bored tonight buddy


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

totally. xbox + vortex + bored.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_









hey kris, what wheels are those? looking good!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ats type 5's


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Bah!! Im gonna jump up on my high horse(might be the sake talking) and say that aint isht for low on coils.... Driven lower on coils and bags... 
Too lazy to quote the can of worms picture...
No hate btw that wabbit is nice.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

yeah, theres plenty of people that drive stupid low on bags. just because they can ride high doesnt mean they do.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_my pan is about an inch and a quarter off the ground. I'll probably go another 1/2 inch lower here once summer kicks in and the roads settle out.


shouldn't even have to mention: Uglybastid
just sayin'


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_my pan is about an inch and a quarter off the ground. I'll probably go another 1/2 inch lower here once summer kicks in and the roads settle out.









I'll never understand why you love talking sooo much shti about bags....never. It's like you go out of your way to bring it up and insult people's "pride" for not driving low all the time. 
Most people on bags, atleast many of the ones I know personally rocked coils for a long time before they made the decision to go with bags. Many just came to the realization that, "hey, I could park my car even lower, *still drive low*, and go where ever the hell I want at the push of a button." I'm sure those thoughts seem tempting to everyone, It doesn't make that person a p*ssy for not always driving low. I'm pretty sure even you must have seen this light before, I had heard you wanted to bag a rabbit even! So what gives?!?!








If you want to be all proud for driving low on coils then fine, do it! But realize it doesn't make you more of a bad ass or something. It just means you've made a decision to keep your coils as everyone with bags has made the decision to not wreck another oil pan, or not have to go completely out of the way to get into a parking lot they can't climb, etc...
But at this point I'm sure you'll come back with a bunch BS trying to make it seem that being low is a way of life and blah blah blah.....I can agree to disagree. 
Vent/Rant over...
Car looks great by the way I'm glad to see you got it back on the road! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I couldn't even make it into my condo without bags. Driving "low" (pinky finger gap), get my subframe hung up on the "plastic/rubber" speed bumps to the point I need to raise my car. WTF would I do when they put in the permanent ones? I'd have to push my car into the under ground every day or drive the CRV on the regular and leave the GTI at home...
*dymer* and myself couldn't live where we do downtown Toronto on coils. sounds ridiculous but it's true...








Still got lots o' work to do in one and a half weeks..


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
It doesn't make that person a p*ssy for not always driving low. 

we are what we eat...haha...


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*









im thinking about selling my air ride and buying a cup kit so i wont be considered such a *****.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

To late


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

I'm with the above poster. I don't have air yet but I won't be getting out of my house without. Coils all the way up and I hang up on my driveway.... problem.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

Nicely said John.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
I think we have a pretty good list as is, maybe we should start a nomination type thing. If someone wants in they contact a LLS member to nominate them, and then the current LLS crew decides if the car should be included or not.
or something along those lines. just my .02

I agree with Dash on having a 'vote' per say on yes or no to have people join. I also think it needs to be people that are active members, and post in somewhat of a regular basis, I dont think someone that posts once a month is considered active... (overseas members are exceptions i guess) 
Also voting for 20+ members would get somewhat complicated, thats a lot of PM's or threads as to a yes, no, and people might get pissed off about it. I think we should invite people in, discuss it b/w some members and go from there, who ever doesnt agree speak up. 
Taking out the members who dont have the car, or w/e this would be the list: 
moacur -
santi-
Capt. Obvious -
ElevatedGaze -
MikeSc0tt -
KraCKeD-GTI -
uBr-HOSEN -
dashrendar -
uberdork -
[email protected] -
Larry Appleton-
dub-addiction -
vw-supreme - 
Rat4Life -
Bunsen McMastersauce -
JB_1152 -
Shawn W.- bagging new car
*Overseas:*
Mr Schmidt - overseas member
basti-FSI- overseas memeber
Ville - overseas member
Kevin20V- overseas member
Steppal- overseas member
Even out of those members, vw-supreme and elevatedgaze dont post, and dub-addiction is selling the air, or the car i think.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I talk to Mr Schmidt all the time


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
I'll never understand why you love talking sooo much shti about bags....never. It's like you go out of your way to bring it up and insult people's "pride" for not driving low all the time. 
But at this point I'm sure you'll come back with a bunch BS trying to make it seem that being low is a way of life and blah blah blah.....I can agree to disagree. 
Vent/Rant over...

No, I just think its boring when we all suck each other off and sing kumbaya







A little debate and controversy never hurt anyone. Clearly I like Jeff's car or I wouldnt have shot it. Bags vs coils is a big part of contention for me. Its just how its going to be. Its a fun point to pick at with people. Its like 1.8T vs VR6 for the mkiv kiddies, or bbs rs's are played, or not, for others. Know what I mean? I don't intend any harm, and dont think less of anyone because they run bags. If you get bags to get really low, sweet. If you get bags because you are a gaping ****** and dont want to scrape, but still want to be show low? you suck.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
It doesn't make that person a p*ssy for not always driving low. I'm pretty sure even you must have seen this light before, I had heard you wanted to bag a rabbit even! So what gives?!?!









Jes wanted to bag her car. She considered it, not me. Im just the investigator. As for the ***** thing.... yeah kinda just a little bit of a ***** for not driving low all the time. Just a little though.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

first one to be kicked out: santi.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This debate could last forever.








I think I run air cause I am old. I used to drive the wagon DONK







Just to look stupid.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

CapeGLS=IN!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_CapeGLS=IN!


I dont know man, I think there is only room for 1 bagged Golf GLS.








j/k man. actually one of these days if I ever get to a meet, we need to get some pics of the cars together. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dash


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

so dubs on defrost and show and go* are next weekend.










_Modified by MadTextureYo at 1:50 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

aye that they are mate, ill be attending DoD2, not sure about S'n'G though


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

ill be at dubs on defrost


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_This debate could last forever.









I think that says it all right there, which is why I have always agreed to disagree with the occasional rant/rhetoric to back up bags because bottom line....I'd don't appreciate it. Just like no one else would appreciate some one running off snide comments about something they love on their car. 
You certainly don't see me running around saying "*uck coils, anyone on coils sucks cause they'll never get as low"

_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
No, I just think its boring when we all suck each other off and sing kumbaya







A little debate and controversy never hurt anyone. Clearly I like Jeff's car or I wouldnt have shot it. Bags vs coils is a big part of contention for me. Its just how its going to be. Its a fun point to pick at with people. Its like 1.8T vs VR6 for the mkiv kiddies, or bbs rs's are played, or not, for others. Know what I mean? I don't intend any harm, and dont think less of anyone because they run bags. If you get bags to get really low, sweet. If you get bags because you are a gaping ****** and dont want to scrape, but still want to be show low? you suck.








Jes wanted to bag her car. She considered it, not me. Im just the investigator. As for the ***** thing.... yeah kinda just a little bit of a ***** for not driving low all the time. Just a little though.









Yeah Kris, I know what you mean about it being a big debate and of course big debates are all well and good until you "pick" at the wrong person. Someone (and I'll say I'm referring to myself...sure) is gonna either take it wrong or get bent outta shape and lose respect for you. And if someone else's respect isn't that high on a priority list than fine, keep doing what you are doing. But don't expect someone/me to go out of my way to make you feel like what you are saying is okay or even correct. It's all opinions.
And NO I am not a gaping *****! I am the bigger man I guess who can keep his opinion to myself. And not have to try and cut others down because I don't agree with it. 
But hey to each his own and I'm glad you got it off your chest I suppose.
I guess I do have 1 question though....."say someone lowered their coils jsut for your show and they end up being the lowest, what then? Are you gonna give them an award for being the lowest on coils for that day. It really seems like you wanna single out bagged cars for being stupid low and maybe I sense just a little bit of sensitivity/jealousy there. Just a little though


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
I guess I do have 1 question though....."say someone lowered their coils jsut for your show and they end up being the lowest, what then? Are you gonna give them an award for being the lowest on coils for that day. It really seems like you wanna single out bagged cars for being stupid low and maybe I sense just a little bit of sensitivity/jealousy there. Just a little though










I completely agree with you, anyone on Fk's or B&G's could lower their coils and show up scraping on the slightest wave in the road, but i guess if they are that determined to win an award than to me thats doing it wrong. I would never build my car just win awards, sure if your goal is to win at a show by doing what you do thats fine but sacrificing everything just to win is doing wrong. Just like doing something to a car that is hideous and you know it but you are doing it just for the sake of being original or different.
I think going too indepth with the lowest car award will result in too much of a gray area debate.
Either way I am excited to see how this year's show goes. Its one of the few car things I am actually gonna go to this year.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_first one to be kicked out: santi. 









I was waiting for this from 1 of you SFL whores


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
I dont know man, I think there is only room for 1 bagged Golf GLS.








j/k man. actually one of these days if I ever get to a meet, we need to get some pics of the cars together. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dash

Get the hotter GLS into LLS and maybe I will allow your car to park next to mine.








This thread is really filled with some interesting posts.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*

I really feel like Low.Life. was suppose to be an elitiest group and if we start doing all the voting nonsense it is gonna go into an entirely different direction. 
People should understand, of course they can post pics of their car in here, I mean who cares that's what the threads are for. But I do think things should be reserved for getting to know some one or seeing a sick ass car and then that car would be chosen to be in the group. 
my .02cents


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

picked me up a 82 caddy. still dealin with parting peices from the mk4 and throwing up ideas of what to do with the vr. Should be on air soon. santi quit being a post whore. Mark quit being a jew. and sean I will always be there.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*

EMO KID, I will come to Cali and slap you...







when its on air we can discuss you getting back in..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








maybe we will meet this year. I saw your girl in the car playing guitar hero last year


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_I really feel like Low.Life. was suppose to be an elitiest group and if we start doing all the voting nonsense it is gonna go into an entirely different direction. 
People should understand, of course they can post pics of their car in here, I mean who cares that's what the threads are for. But I do think things should be reserved for getting to know some one or seeing a sick ass car and then that car would be chosen to be in the group. 
my .02cents


elitist pri ck


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no tividarz allowed


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

that's good cause I'm a tivadar


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no gregs allowed


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

first come first first serve. most people in here have been here since no one really had air, well maybe a small few. its not going to be fun if everyone can join, might as well changed the name to "vortex air forum society" not that i have much say or pull in this, just sayin. sorry kids, soup kitchens closed.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_first come first first serve. most people in here have been here since no one really had air, well maybe a small few. its not going to be fun if everyone can join, might as well changed the name to "vortex air forum society" not that i have much say or pull in this, just sayin. sorry kids, soup kitchens closed.

Please, it's not like you guys were the first ones to run air, and you're not going to be the last ones either. Times change, more and more people are going to get air as the parts drop in price and info is so easy to access. I understand you dont want everyone to be in the club, but it's not like you cant let new people in at all...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no travys


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Please, it's not like you guys were the first ones to run air, and you're not going to be the last ones either. Times change, more and more people are going to get air as the parts drop in price and info is so easy to access. I understand you dont want everyone to be in the club, but it's not like you cant let new people in at all...









travys gettin butt hurt. no yellow 20ths! i was joking man, i dont care who joins. i forgot that its hard to show sarcasm on the internet.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

wow.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

GTFO


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_no travys

I hate you









_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_
travys gettin butt hurt. no yellow 20ths! i was joking man, i dont care who joins. i forgot that its hard to show sarcasm on the internet.

Yellow 20ths suck http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Glad to see so much activity in the thread lately







This is how it should be always. "member" or not.
My feeling is for now things are going to stay the same. If people think that someone should be "nominated in" please send me an IM and lets discuss it.
The problem that has happened in the recent past is that once someone has air on there car they send me an IM about can they "join". When I have no idea who they are or what there car looks like. 
I think it is better if I ask people to join like when someone has nominated that person and there car as a key player. It is so hard to say yes to some and no to others. That has been the biggest problem for me. Hence why I want to keep it more elite.. 
I don't see other clubs like Bar Society and Dubaudi letting a ton of people in their groupe just because they have hot cars..
I'm kind of with Uberdork on this one. This thread was started before any of us were on air except for a select few. Not meaning that we werew the first ever or the last.. You know what I mean..








So for now. If there is someone that is in the "club" that would like to have someone else be apart of it please IM me and we will figure it out.
Otherwise. For those that want to be apart of the LLS start making regular posts in this thread and make your name and car known and we will go from there


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

those pics of travy.. wow.. just wow.








i will be at DoD and i think Blown Euros not SnG so whoever's gunna be there lets meet up!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*

I'll happily post in here more often Jeff.








Especially if someone buys my wheels so I can buy this damn house I want!


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I'll happily post in here more often Jeff.








Especially if someone buys my wheels so I can buy this damn house I want!
















oh come on. 
wheels > house


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

I didnt realize all this 'serious' talk about LLS was going to end up this way... 
BLUE > ALL.... 
With that said, i'm just gonna be whore... HMMMMMMMMMMMMM K?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

why does bart look prego? did you stick your pee pee in him without protection?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

see now i have a boner


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

balls deep


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_GTFO

are you talking to me?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

i think i like your new wheels the best.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those look good Santi


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_no travys


If Travy actually got air, I would give him a vouch to join us. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Travy


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
I think that says it all right there, which is why I have always agreed to disagree with the occasional rant/rhetoric to back up bags because bottom line....I'd don't appreciate it. Just like no one else would appreciate some one running off snide comments about something they love on their car. 
You certainly don't see me running around saying "*uck coils, anyone on coils sucks cause they'll never get as low"
Yeah Kris, I know what you mean about it being a big debate and of course big debates are all well and good until you "pick" at the wrong person. Someone (and I'll say I'm referring to myself...sure) is gonna either take it wrong or get bent outta shape and lose respect for you. And if someone else's respect isn't that high on a priority list than fine, keep doing what you are doing. But don't expect someone/me to go out of my way to make you feel like what you are saying is okay or even correct. It's all opinions.
And NO I am not a gaping *****! I am the bigger man I guess who can keep his opinion to myself. And not have to try and cut others down because I don't agree with it. 
But hey to each his own and I'm glad you got it off your chest I suppose.
I guess I do have 1 question though....."say someone lowered their coils jsut for your show and they end up being the lowest, what then? Are you gonna give them an award for being the lowest on coils for that day. It really seems like you wanna single out bagged cars for being stupid low and maybe I sense just a little bit of sensitivity/jealousy there. Just a little though










I never said **** bags they are stupid **** that guy. Please don't take me out of context, it isn't fair. I'm not too concerned with earning anyones "respect". I've been driving and working on vw's for 13 years. A mk1 was the first car I owned, and it better as damn hell be the last. I've paid my dues, created and destroyed many things in many arenas. I've done my part and don't feel I have to prove anything to anyone. If you don't like me, or how I roll. I don't care. Never have never will. I just really don't give a ****. I'd like to think I've done a lot for the community here to put us all on the map locally. I've worked very very hard at it. I'm genuinely a nice guy, ask anyone thats seen me other than a few times on university ave, or on the internet, but I'm also not going to go out of my way to not hurt someones fragile ego. I didn't "cut anyone" down either. I think you are being a bit sensitive. It isn't something I need to "get off my chest" because I honestly don't give a ****. It's just how I am. I don't care about you, or your car, or what you do with it. (I think your car looks dope) I am however, not going to put smiley face wallpaper all over my office to keep me cheerful so I don't hurt anyone's feelings. I'll always voice my opinion. Most respect me for that, you apparently do not. Either way is fine with me. I'm not here to make friends, I'm just here. 
If you want everyone to swing your nuts and be afraid to tell you what they really think, you need to work on your skin, as it might be a little thin. I 100% mean that in the best way possible. We all have something in common here, but it doesn't mean we need to walk around in ballerina slippers so we don't offend each other. I've had my fair share of people tell me something about my car is weird or lame. I don't care. I didn't build it for them, and I respect that person for having the balls to say something where most would just keep criticism to themselves. 
As per the show...You have to drive to the show bombed low. You also have to show up to the friday night gtg that low as well. If you drive around for 2 days like that, its good enough for me. How would I judge a bagged car in this category? It's "easy" to go low w/ bags (once they are installed). It is not easy to go low, and keep it low w/ coils. It takes courage, and dedication. There's a feel and mantra that just isn't there that IS there with people that drive around w/ coilovers. It's just how it is. It's different. I 100% respect the amount of time, effort, and dedication that went into building Jeffs for example setup. It just isn't for me, nor will it ever be. There's a "beauty" to a just dumped car that is hard to replicate with coilovers. I however, am function over form. Generally, and I mean this loosely...and I'm sure you'll have to admit, most bag owners are form over function. That's probably what gets to me about the entire thing.










_Modified by Digital K. at 9:19 PM 3-26-2009_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I however, am function over form. Generally, and I mean this loosely...and I'm sure you'll have to admit, most bag owners are form over function. That's probably what gets to me about the entire thing.









_Modified by Digital K. at 9:19 PM 3-26-2009_

i was cool with everything u said until the end...low on coils to me is form over function as the car does not function well really low...i loved being dunked on coils but it got to the point that i was breaking too much stuff...so i went bags now i function better...i see what u mean but i dont agree...
i didnt want to be apart of this discussion but i had to say that....all the rest u say is legit i respect the coil guys but am a convert myself...call me a ***** or dont (not saying u specifically..more of a gen statement) but i love what i got, and that in the end is what matters.
do u love what u got?....
i chuckled after i wrote this


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
i was cool with everything u said until the end...low on coils to me is form over function as the car does not function well really low...i loved being dunked on coils but it got to the point that i was breaking too much stuff...so i went bags now i function better...i see what u mean but i dont agree...
i didnt want to be apart of this discussion but i had to say that....all the rest u say is legit i respect the coil guys but am a convert myself...call me a ***** or dont (not saying u specifically..more of a gen statement) but i love what i got, and that in the end is what matters.
do u love what u got?....
i chuckled after i wrote this

most guys I've seen w/ bags have crappy handling cars. most dont have a setup like Jeff's. Thats what im talking about.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
most guys I've seen w/ bags have crappy handling cars. most dont have a setup like Jeff's. Thats what im talking about.

true story...i bought my setup cuz i was "bet" it would handle better than my coils...heres mine


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

car looks great santi ... so did you get you shop set up yet or is that still in the making?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can I get some cliff notes to Kris's post


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cliff notes: **** you


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Do I get dinner first or is this a mercey ****?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

guess nobody liked what i had to say....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Did you win the bet?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_guess nobody liked what i had to say....

I would totally agree with you on this one. EDIT: well what you said before, sorry.







And I rolled damn low on coils for a while. But will be bagged this week.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Did you win the bet? 

no...as i am still bagged...i lost...

but i look at it as we all win as im way happy with my shiz


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have been on both sides of this debate. I did static drops of all kinds. I like air better. plus I am old and can't afford a Cadillac.
only thing I would change about your car is paint


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

ill deff be at DOD2 cant wait


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Get the hotter GLS into LLS and maybe I will allow your car to park next to mine.










ouch that hurt! you wanna get that knife out for me, I cant reach it.


----------



## ilovemyTT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_car looks great santi ... so did you get you shop set up yet or is that still in the making?

i hope so. it'd be an excuse for me to drive back down to florida to put on my air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Digital K. makes me


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_Digital K. makes me
















see? this guy gets it.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

im glad digital k is in here.
i dont think ive seen this thread move this much in the past 6 months.
to controversy


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i seriously spent like 20 minutes reading the controversy in this thread


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
elitist pri ck 

i learned from you big guy!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I never said **** bags they are stupid **** that guy. Please don't take me out of context, it isn't fair. I'm not too concerned with earning anyones "respect". I've been driving and working on vw's for 13 years. A mk1 was the first car I owned, and it better as damn hell be the last. I've paid my dues, created and destroyed many things in many arenas. I've done my part and don't feel I have to prove anything to anyone. If you don't like me, or how I roll. I don't care. Never have never will. I just really don't give a ****. I'd like to think I've done a lot for the community here to put us all on the map locally. I've worked very very hard at it. I'm genuinely a nice guy, ask anyone thats seen me other than a few times on university ave, or on the internet, but I'm also not going to go out of my way to not hurt someones fragile ego. I didn't "cut anyone" down either. I think you are being a bit sensitive. It isn't something I need to "get off my chest" because I honestly don't give a ****. It's just how I am. I don't care about you, or your car, or what you do with it. (I think your car looks dope) I am however, not going to put smiley face wallpaper all over my office to keep me cheerful so I don't hurt anyone's feelings. I'll always voice my opinion. Most respect me for that, you apparently do not. Either way is fine with me. I'm not here to make friends, I'm just here. 
If you want everyone to swing your nuts and be afraid to tell you what they really think, you need to work on your skin, as it might be a little thin. I 100% mean that in the best way possible. We all have something in common here, but it doesn't mean we need to walk around in ballerina slippers so we don't offend each other. I've had my fair share of people tell me something about my car is weird or lame. I don't care. I didn't build it for them, and I respect that person for having the balls to say something where most would just keep criticism to themselves. 
As per the show...You have to drive to the show bombed low. You also have to show up to the friday night gtg that low as well. If you drive around for 2 days like that, its good enough for me. How would I judge a bagged car in this category? It's "easy" to go low w/ bags (once they are installed). It is not easy to go low, and keep it low w/ coils. It takes courage, and dedication. There's a feel and mantra that just isn't there that IS there with people that drive around w/ coilovers. It's just how it is. It's different. I 100% respect the amount of time, effort, and dedication that went into building Jeffs for example setup. It just isn't for me, nor will it ever be. There's a "beauty" to a just dumped car that is hard to replicate with coilovers. I however, am function over form. Generally, and I mean this loosely...and I'm sure you'll have to admit, most bag owners are form over function. That's probably what gets to me about the entire thing.









_Modified by Digital K. at 9:19 PM 3-26-2009_

Okay, this is getting beyond stupid. All I wanted to do is voice my opinion and now your telling me I'm all f*ckin butt hurt and too senstive b/c someone wants to pick and prod people on bags in an AIR SUSPENSION FORUM!?!?!
In the beganning I felt like you were similar to some gay couple trying to preach your sexuality onto me and flock around your ideas all the time everywhere I saw you post. Its basically the same principal there. I get it YOU DON"T LIKE BAGS! I think we all get it. It's just all your stupid bag comments are like rainbow bumper stickers to me. I get that you feel that way, I DON"T CARE but I get sick of seeing it. This is why I say I can keep my opinions to myself. If you want contversy then fine. You just found it! But then when I start coming back with my arguments....they mean **** and oh well he's just to thin skinned! Are you kidding me?!??! 
Never meant to insult your experience with VW's or put down what you have done for the community. Infact I don't even remember mentioning it. When I said lose respect for you, it meant that I saw the past you've had with VW's and the community so without even knowing you I had respect for you. Now I have pretty much lost it. And obviously it doesn't matter to you anyways so awesome! We can come to a stale mate on it like I have been saying this whole time!
whatever....I'm over this......



_Modified by JB_1152 at 4:44 AM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










x2 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_why does bart look prego? did you stick your pee pee in him without protection? 

the seatbelt is making his belly look like that 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_see now i have a boner













































_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i think i like your new wheels the best.










_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those look good Santi









thank you, me 2

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_car looks great santi ... so did you get you shop set up yet or is that still in the making?

Nah, it'll be a lil' while before i get an actual shop. Maybe a year, i need to finish school first which its end of '09, spring '10.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

This thread makes me laugh.







Who gives a ****? This is not the first time someone has come into the air forum talking **** about bags and praising their own coils. Most guys in here have gone from coils to bags and how many have gone back? Right shows ya how good they are, and unless you've had bags your .02 cent isn't worth **** to me. You have no ground to stand on unless you've been on bags; eventually you'll get bored of the argument and go back to your hole and people will continue putting their cars on air


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Ok I have been good friends with Kris(DigitalK) for a good 4 or 5 years now. What you guys dont get and wont get unless you meet him in person and get to know him is that, he is a genuinely good guy and only comes off as a dick to most people who dont know him because until he gets to know you he doesnt give a **** about you. But the internet with him is different, the vortex is like his playground, I think he may get some excitement out of expressing his opinions and hearing others. he isnt trying to stir the pot, he just likes to debate things, (dont ever get him started on Obama or politics in general, unless you have a few hours to kill). And he has already said it before, he appreciates the beauty of a completely slammed car and the *sometimes* hard work that goes into it. He likes coils and only he will change his mind on that, he isnt here to try and convert people back. He is just doing his own thing guys.
Plus not to mention he gets extra argumentative when the show is near, everyone in Eurowerks does, hence why i left the club.
But on with the debate, I think Kris is trying to debate this in the wrong place. Plus I personally dont believe every VW i own from here on out needs to be on bags. I dont think I would ever bag a MK1, its just not my style, they have a hardened feel and the car doesnt sugar coat **** for you. Now my MK4 on the other hand, I gave up on thinking I was gonna make it into a really fun car plus after almost dying from being stupid in my MK3, speed isnt what I want anymore (unless on a track). So yes I am going bags for Form over Function you could say, but at the same time, once i do, i will be riding those things as low as i possibly can, I just dont care about handling or speed anymore. 
Hey Kris,
Finish Jes' damn rabbit already for christs sake...
Love
Saige


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am still waiting to see if I get dinner. 
I know exactly what Kris is like on here and well I know many others who are the same.







I like it when discussion boards get used for actual discussions









oh yeah and he sucks at life


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

i'll be honest i'm still fairly new to this air ride craze .. i loved my coils and once i switched over to bags at first i was dissapointed i coudln't believe that i switched and watned to go back, mainly its the noise from the compressors and some part of it was that it really did not handle as good as the pss9's but they still handled a lot better than stock ... as time passed on i started to like it more and more and now i plain out love it ... and its not just form over function, the way i see it they serve their function well and it all depends on each individial and what you'd like to get out of it


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Okay, this is getting beyond stupid. All I wanted to do is voice my opinion and now your telling me I'm all f*ckin butt hurt and too senstive b/c someone wants to pick and prod people on bags in an AIR SUSPENSION FORUM!?!?!
In the beganning I felt like you were similar to some gay couple trying to preach your sexuality onto me and flock around your ideas all the time everywhere I saw you post. Its basically the same principal there. I get it YOU DON"T LIKE BAGS! I think we all get it. It's just all your stupid bag comments are like rainbow bumper stickers to me. I get that you feel that way, I DON"T CARE but I get sick of seeing it. This is why I say I can keep my opinions to myself. If you want contversy then fine. You just found it! But then when I start coming back with my arguments....they mean **** and oh well he's just to thin skinned! Are you kidding me?!??! 
Never meant to insult your experience with VW's or put down what you have done for the community. Infact I don't even remember mentioning it. When I said lose respect for you, it meant that I saw the past you've had with VW's and the community so without even knowing you I had respect for you. Now I have pretty much lost it. And obviously it doesn't matter to you anyways so awesome! We can come to a stale mate on it like I have been saying this whole time!
whatever....I'm over this......
_Modified by JB_1152 at 4:44 AM 3-27-2009_








Relax dude, dont have a stroke







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Digital K. at 12:05 PM 3-27-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am still waiting to see if I get dinner. 



Yes, you can have sausage for dinner.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

my vw-internet-cred sausage is bigger than yours http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

What else is it if it's not just a ruler?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

a **** measuring device

some of you could stop writing novels for post geeze


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_
some of you could stop writing novels for post geeze


why is reading not your forte?








Also the ruler might me a good beating stick depending on the size and what its made off... i keed.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

why kid? i hit my wife the other day with a yardstick i found behind our fridge. that's the last time she makes me sweet potatoes when i wanted yams


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why kid? i hit my wife the other day with a yardstick i found behind our fridge. that's the last time she makes me sweet potatoes when i wanted yams









LMAO


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_why kid? i hit my wife the other day with a yardstick i found behind our fridge. that's the last time she makes me sweet potatoes when i wanted yams









LMFAO... classic!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

remember, if the rod isnt bigger than your thumb, you can beat your wife with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_remember, if the rod isnt bigger than your thumb, you can beat your wife with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

The rule of thumb








learned that on Boondock Saints


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I love lamp.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_I love lamp.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

tried some night shots tonight with my new cam, only one that came out semi decent.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

gotta work on that w/b







try it out in black and white!


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

i know i know, the lights were really yellow, and i just took it about an hour ago and did a quick edit, if i wasnt so lazy and tired i would have probably tried harder








i made a thread in the photography forum though i went to the park today and tried some shots out which i am very happy with.. this canon XS is very user friendly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

take a peice of white paper w/ you next time and do a manual w/b. OR shoot in raw, it will help a lot.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

here's as close as I could get it, not sure as I wasn't there


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

cool man, thanks for the advise.
i was just on the way home from eating and said i'm in the mood to try out the cam some more haha. 
that pic was set on cloudy and ISO100 which it what i shot at all day and then never changed it up. 
i need to shoot in raw for sure, litterally just got this camera after work at 5PM so i think for less then 12 hours with it im getting there








heres the thread of the pics i took today: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4316294


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

yeah i did that at first but its so bright it was burning the eyes! 
the yellow that you see is exactly how the location looked, it is yellow lights.
stupid high schools.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

using available light at night is nearly impossible.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully i can improve in time, figured i'll start night shots ASAP since they are the hardest.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*

omgz, i has air ride. can i join lls?


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

Some pic's from my Friend's benz on bags
G.A.S. V1 kit


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Havent seen that car in forever... 
I liked it when it was 'rusted'.... 
All you rs-tuning guys switching to red...








I hope the passat wagon never changes color.








Still looks sick though!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

o dam i didnt even recognize it as the rusted on


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Proudly representing Low.Life.Society. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Pretty nuts how they can scrap an entire theme like that, and just go for another. Props to that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*

Sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

flocking nice one


----------



## 2.8dohcvtach (Sep 16, 2008)

*FV-QR*

the question is,which florida cars are not on bags?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8dohcvtach* »_the question is,which florida cars are not on bags?










the ones at the dealerships...


----------



## 2.8dohcvtach (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
the ones at the dealerships...

good answer


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8dohcvtach)*

i wish i lived in florida.


----------



## 2.8dohcvtach (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i wish i lived in florida.

dude you live in CT.
florida scene sucks


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8dohcvtach)*

scene or not.
not snow or salt.


----------



## 2.8dohcvtach (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_scene or not.
not snow or salt. 

yea but the snow is gone now


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_scene or not.
not snow or salt. 

florida scene sucks butthole


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
florida scene sucks butthole

all these nice cars in florida though .. hard to believe the scene sucks


----------



## 2.8dohcvtach (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
all these nice cars in florida though .. hard to believe the scene sucks

well you better believe


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
all these nice cars in florida though .. hard to believe the scene sucks

i meant florida rules face


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

That Tank is hott!!!!!
Atleast I'm tuckin again boys!








And the sun is just comin out.








_
By the way...that's still 27lbs in the rear_


_Modified by JB_1152 at 10:56 AM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LLS meet at air affair 09?


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Good Question ? Is there going to be Air Affair 09?? Jay, Zack???


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

not low enough yet


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

can i has sticker now?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Good Question ? Is there going to be Air Affair 09?? Jay, Zack???

no thats a stupid question... now get back to sanding..!!!
Jason, zack and I will be discussing AA2009 at sowo..


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Page 100! 



















_Modified by Oscar33 at 2:11 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_can i has sticker now?










No.








But your car looks damn good though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I love those wheels on mkIV's.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_This is getting ridiculous...


























LO LO hammers? you ****ing wont D.. I wanted to run those on the 5th when i got it.. found a set for 600.00 but my cars not big body enough.
straight gangster..


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

Did you already sell the works?? Or just "preparing"


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

D.. Those are going to look sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_This is getting ridiculous...










That's fk'n money D


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

I love your Car, dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The best B6 ever







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

bout time a caddy was done right.








should be sick when done.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*

whaaa?








more pics demanded


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

holy hell that caddy looks sick


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

only photo ive seen so far.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_only photo ive seen so far.

pretty sure you should get some...that thing looks rad!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Havent seen that car in forever... 
I liked it when it was 'rusted'.... 
All you rs-tuning guys switching to red...








I hope the passat wagon never changes color.








Still looks sick though!! 


i agree, saw it at 'see a few years ago when it was rusted and loved that look


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_LLS meet at air affair 09? 


I think we can work that in









Planning has started, details will be out soon. There will be more going on, more people, and more upper-lip-hair-related-shenanigans










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:54 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

are those 20's on the caddy


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

not a LLS car, but it's on air, and since i havent worked on mine for a while, it counts








did new hot pink rear mounts, added antifreeze, tightened the fittings, emptied the traps, did 2 new trunk setups, and the whole interior. and redrilled 2 sets of rs's, did gold bolts on the one set. took about 12 weeks all said and done but we're happy with it.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

oh fuq! that interior.... good lord.
**** looked good at h2o with black and grey, looks even better now. props.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

whoa whoa whoa.....
you wrapped the interior? you are a man of many talents. thats ****ing awesome. i mean dam, i could do headliners, pillars and door cards like a pro but a dash and seats.......
cudos sir, cudos



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PAULITO at 11:20 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

all that work and stock lips.... it kinda kills it for me. Otherwise that interior looks amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

why thanks








it's just like a puzzle, except you take a puzzle of the eiffel tower, break it into pieces, find a picture of thailand, trace on the pieces, cut them out, and reassemble them









a dedicated interior joint could fire it out in a week or two, it took us quite a bit longer but you have to learn sometimes. seats in addition to the parcel shelf, dash, shift boots, new trunk setup, wrapped tank, and i made a keychain too









yeah stock lips (polished tho), but these came with mint toyos, already blue. added gold bolts, chrome caps, polished billet flat caps. x8 and x9. to go with his x8.5 and x9.5 black centered/polished lip/gold bolt set, x8 and x9 brown center/polished lip set, 18x8 and x9 grey super RS set, and a new, slightly larger set of RS's that are getting done retarded-like










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:26 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_all that work and stock lips.... it kinda kills it for me. Otherwise that interior looks amazing

you dont need big lips to look good, maybe you need big lips for vortex hype but i personally think they fit great.
Thats awesome jason, pretty wild task. do you have more pics?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think it works. the flat caps make the depth.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

simply a beauty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
you dont need big lips to look good

psh! do you think jay z would have been able to write 99 problems with out these hot dogs on his face? i think not.
98 problems just doesnt flow as well...


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

moar interior pics plz


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*









damn dog another set? Those look hella proper though.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_i think it works. the flat caps make the depth.


it helps and i think if he maybe spaced the fronts out it would help too. I am not necessarily hating on stock lips, I have seen many cars pull them off, I just think the lip of the wheel needs to be flush, and maybe they are but that photo looks like they sit too far in.

but jesus he has 4 sets of RS'? Can he donate me a set?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*

left the camera at the shop, i'm sure mike will post more pics. he just got home a couple hours ago and already is at it.

we, on the other hand, have 3 installs to do this week, with one full trunk setup, 1 oem-match with a little fun, and a showcase setup for the ES prototype kit. hope to see some of you at blowneuros http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Jason, my car next?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
no thats a stupid question... now get back to sanding..!!!
Jason, zack and I will be discussing AA2009 at sowo..


Someone better include my ass in some discussions.







I already got told it was going back into pvw


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

So i have seen your post after an year..is the offer or the time is still right..?


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (amidcars)*

Hey guys, I`m back.








Still got the wagon but picking up my new ride this friday. 
So what`s new? What did I miss?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Mr Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_What did I miss? 

-bag whorin
-D's new wheels
-Club Membership
....something like that


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
-bag whorin
-D's new wheels
-Club Membership
....something like that

Ahhh not much then.


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Mr Schmidt)*

It's not an airride, but I hope you guys like it!








H&R inside
























































The front will be even lower this week 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (iXeS 4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gENERIX_ (Nov 13, 2005)

It sure gets my approval http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (gENERIX_)*

I like those calipers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Someone better include my ass in some discussions.







I already got told it was going back into pvw









Maybe they'll mention the sponsor who made the "cool shirts" this time


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

those tires are like rubber bands!!!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_This is getting ridiculous...
http://i24.photobucket.com/alb...4.jpg


aw man i think you can do better than that!
i like the ones you have now more, although mono block wheels look better on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Planning has started, details will be out soon. There will be more going on, more people, and more upper-lip-hair-related-shenanigans










 oh sick. Stoked about rockin my stache again..


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

i cant wait for this, looks like ill be keeping my car, this year im just gonna grow one for a few months instead of a fakie


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i cant wait for this, looks like ill be keeping my car, this year im just gonna grow one for a few months instead of a fakie

you can come rip my dad's off, his is legit


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

can we get a best haircut award? 
i might start growing the kenny powers


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

there will be more awards. there will be just more going on in general. give us some time to finalize the details and i'll post it up. it's like 6 months away


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

my hooptie..

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

JAson, the ':R interior on Mike's car i slooking nice.. I like very much....


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*









those calipers are legit.


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

jason you've out done yourself, but for next time please give ted some business.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

bda holla holla. nice work on the rrrrrrr


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (tuddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tuddy* »_jason you've out done yourself, but for next time please give ted some business. 


well i got the leather from Ted's Leather Emporium


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I want to go to RS tuning guys and take photos.







maybe one day.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I want to go to RS tuning guys and take photos.







maybe one day. 

i want to kick you in the nut..... :smooch:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

just one?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

he has amazing aim


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I want to go to RS tuning guys and take photos.







maybe one day. 

They will be all at Wörthersee this year


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (steppal)*

But he wont.. unless you bring them to SOuthern Wothersee here in the states... That'd be a hell of a trip, ORegon, USA to Wothersee, Austria. 
Steppal i sent you a IM btw.


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_That'd be a hell of a trip, ORegon, USA to Wothersee, Austria. 
Steppal i sent you a IM btw. 

haha, yeah that's true.
Sorry didn't see it onmy iphone.
Here is a small video from the Bora Coupe from RS-Tuning but it's with the old engine. VR6, this winter he gets Turbocharged http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.autokino.tv/film/au....html


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Sweet Video... I lvoe that car.. Stance is sick.. But I hate those crystal clear FK tails...


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Sweet Video... I lvoe that car.. Stance is sick.. But I hate those crystal clear FK tails... 

Tue car is great. I also hate those taillights http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

blah window reg motor failed on the TT so im dailying the mk1.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (VDFOSHO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDFOSHO* »_my hooptie..


















thats quite the hooptie ya got there


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if you get them to buy my tickets I will fly out







I have a passport waiting


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

moacur, sent you a PM


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

if any low-lifers are gonna be at Worthersee in Austria let me know!!....ill be there


----------



## 2.8dohcvtach (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
dang...that wasnt nice









I'll see ya up here this year


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_if any low-lifers are gonna be at Worthersee in Austria let me know!!....ill be there 

chyea me and steven will be i havent posted my car its not done done
but its got bagyards all around and im putting my 16in thlines back on this weekend after flipping my tie rods and put ball joint extenders 
it lays frame on this setup


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
chyea me and steven will be 

\
steven who?...and we should all plan to meet up


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
\
steven who?...and we should all plan to meet up

im tyler and steven mfing campbell wagenwerks filmer photographer yea were going from the 13 to the 25


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

silver car looked lower on coils in the front before


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*

lookin sweet ty


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_if any low-lifers are gonna be at Worthersee in Austria let me know!!....ill be there 

I'm there from 10.05 until 18.05.


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
im tyler and steven mfing campbell wagenwerks filmer photographer yea were going from the 13 to the 25

hope to see you guys there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_silver car looked lower on coils in the front before










no its prolly 3/4s or so lower it lays frame on these it will look lower with the 16s


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Saw the pics on another thread, Looks sick Tyler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

That 3 looks great so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More pics


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

looking forward to getting my car back tomorrow. should have photos soon.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_looking forward to getting my car back tomorrow. should have photos soon.

what'd you doo?


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

capt. obvious's car is rice


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
what'd you doo?

he snapped his timing belt








hopefully car treats you good now bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
what'd you doo?

got my car back from the timing belt head ache and three days later someone hits me in a parking lot. come out to find my car all fuqcked up on the driver side. needed a new door, and also having the exhaust cut out filled. i just want the damn thing back and looking decent.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_capt. obvious's car is rice









Bwahaha. I love the B7 forum on Audizine.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

hahah yep same here


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Bnana)*

played:








more to come next week


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (blumpkin88)*

Speaking of new lips...Heres the new setup going on my car. 16x9.5/16x10.5
















As well as these....these willbe getting painted RED though


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (MikeSc0tt)*

where did you get the bolts?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

i know tuner shop has them paul


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

or corey (euro auto source)


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_silver car looked lower on coils in the front before









What you witnessed before was the phenomenon of rake in action creating such an illusion.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_if any low-lifers are gonna be at Worthersee in Austria let me know!!....ill be there 

This question makes me wonder if we shouldn't get some organization for the upcoming show season together. Obviously there is a lot of hot rides in here which will probably all be attending some of the same shows. 
Jeff, maybe a sit down with the calendar is a good idea.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif / http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)




----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

looks good








im selling my TT.
im gonna get a daily and bag it.
im thinking a b5 avant?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

buy pizza boys


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_looks good









im selling my TT.
im gonna get a daily and bag it.
im thinking a b5 avant?


buy my jetta on bags already


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

b5 passat or audi? remember audi is a pain to bag the rear unless u get the bda rears...


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_

















OH mY God!!! you just had to post that!!! 
Very Nice Very Nice!!!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

can i has low life society siticker??


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_can i has low life society siticker?? 


we ain't got no sitickerz? 
and no you can not at this point, cause I have not made them. I will not give them out either.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_can i has low life society siticker?? 

Their not even that cool Tyler. Thats like somebody rocking one of those Wheel-Whores stickers when you get your first set.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
we ain't got no sitickerz? 
and no you can not at this point, cause I have not made them. I will not give them out either.










you'd be surpised at the people that ask me for PVW stickers to put on their pile.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








I just got a couple of those


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_







I just got a couple of those









OMG can I has one? Hype it up


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No you can't. HYPE 09 is a movement.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

I want a PVW sticker for my laptop or toolbox. I wouldnt be the one putting it on the car w/o having a feature.... like some other people i've seen.







It represents too much to do that... and having the corner of the car be in there form a show doenst count... (not directed to anyone on here, so dont take it personal)


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
Their not even that cool Tyler. Thats like somebody rocking one of those Wheel-Whores stickers when you get your first set.

he would rock one of those 2 if he had it


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Everyone give a shout out to MadTextureYo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He is the newest member of the L.L.S.








Boy has put in his dirt and showed much love in this thread. Glad to have you be apart of the crew


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

I WANT TO BE PART OF A CLUB TOO


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

thank ya for the warm welcome.








glad to be a part of the L.L.S.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

congrats madtextureyo
i met him in person to pick up my bagyards deff a good guy and super nice car keep up the good work


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

thanks man.
you coming out to Dubs on Defrost 2marrow?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_I WANT TO BE PART OF A CLUB TOO

You should be







Car is silly


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

i was kidding, and thats not mine i drive a stock 4x4


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_i was kidding, and thats not mine i drive a stock 4x4


I was gonna say I thought that was your brothers car


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

_Dear Darrick,
We do not enjoy the ridiculous amounts of articulation you subject us to. We have decided to end our lives to escape this cruel world.
Signed,
Your Bilstein Sports_
















I was wondering why the rear felt so floaty...
Apparently my shocks don't like it when they "bottom up" when I raise the car all the way.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*








Sucks dude


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

D.... Not sure where I found this pic but I had to post it... So sick man


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

awesome pic.









show today was a blast.

heres a quick one i took, i hope some other people got some better shots.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

oh and dan sorry for forgetting the bolts.


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_awesome pic.









show today was a blast.

heres a quick one i took, i hope some other people got some better shots.



i was parked behind you and didnt take any pics


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

god I need to do my taxes.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »__Dear Darrick,
We do not enjoy the ridiculous amounts of articulation you subject us to. We have decided to end our lives to escape this cruel world.
Signed,
Your Bilstein Sports_
















I was wondering why the rear felt so floaty...
Apparently my shocks don't like it when they "bottom up" when I raise the car all the way.

that just seriously blows man


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmeloydotcom/ 
got bored, went out and took some pictures. a few of the last pictures you will see of it with the LMs on, got something else.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sh-tsweak.)*

F'n sick


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_D.... Not sure where I found this pic but I had to post it... So sick man























Thanks! Those were from a cruise a couple weeks ago. Sam is the man. He's gottten a few good ones of my car recently.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that rusty grate **** or whatever that is on the side really frames the car nicely







I'd love to get at that photo in my 'darkroom'







nice shot.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Agreed... That makes the pic look so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

i would like to teak a sec to tell ryan malloy that i hate him for making me like TT's I hope to punch him in the jeans soon.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

<3


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i would like to teak a sec to tell ryan malloy that i hate him for making me like TT's I hope to punch him in the jeans soon. 

can i take pics of that?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_
can i take pics of that?









yup if hes going to sowo you can.. unless he comes to orlando before that..


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Finallygot my wheels done. 16x9.5/16x10.5 RS


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

wow, can't wait to see it


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_Finallygot my wheels done. 16x9.5/16x10.5 RS


the rears look great, but the fronts look like complete ass.
they just have too much poke and stretch. both of which I am normally a fan of, but those just dont flow well for some reason.
just my .02


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
the rears look great, but the fronts look like complete ass.
they just have too much poke and stretch. both of which I am normally a fan of, but those just dont flow well for some reason.
just my .02



i am with you, i just think 17" would work so much better, i think the 16's are way too small for a B5


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sugmag)*

jesus hates spray paint


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_jesus hates spray paint

naw... i think he would turn the other cheek...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah, so he didnt have to look at it.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

i feel like both the fronts/rears need work. they either need to be taken down in size or pull the fenders. 16s on that chassis look rather small/out of place and the gap (what little there may be) definitely doesnt help the look


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

the fronts do stick out a tiny bit more than id like. But with it allthe way down...in person, I love it.

Maybe the rims look a bit small on the big chassis.
If i were like everyone else tho, id have 17" RS' with stock lips.
So im fine wit the setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i think if the fenders were pulled out, and you could set the car on the tires w/ the pulled fenders, it'd be nice


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_i think if the fenders were pulled out, and you could set the car on the tires w/ the pulled fenders, it'd be nice


definitely. what are the ETs on the wheels/lip sizes


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_jesus hates spray paint
















Kris


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't know Mike those rs's look funny in the front.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I don't know Mike those rs's look funny in the front. 

shut your face! where is my care package?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sitting here. I have to get an envelope


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_
If i were like everyone else tho, id have 17" RS' with stock lips.


or you could have spent the same amount on 17" RS with big lips...
I think 16's on a B5 are just like 16's on a MK4. They can be pulled off but everything has to be perfect. Yours still needs work, i think the front has just way too much lip to it.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

ahhhhh yeah *****.








.








.








.










_Modified by uberdork at 9:29 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

gawd damn I wish those would fit over my breAks







looking so fresh


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

All four shots are killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

tough to argue w/ that.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

yo madtexture car looked sick this weekend at both shows i think my buddy russ came over to talk to u about ur car i think he wants to do that cabby


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*

some shots of my car taken by others from this weekend


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wheels are cool. why do you have a tire on your roof rack?


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

because i havnt finished my trunk and i have no room right now with my air stuff. some people might be different but i dont like to travel without a spare


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_









That's ill!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*

thanks man, your car looks awesome as well








i got crazy sunburn from show n go but it was a good time.
i gotta dig around and find some pics from the shows and all my sweet trophies.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_thanks man, your car looks awesome as well








i got crazy sunburn from show n go but it was a good time.
i gotta dig around and find some pics from the shows and all my sweet trophies.












saw your car there yesterday, look incredible bro! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (gr0undscraper)*

thank yeah my forhead is killing me us pale kids burn easy. cant wait to see the pics


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_some shots of my car taken by others from this weekend


here's another one i took


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sugmag)*

D. That sucks








Mike, wheels look good. but they do look a bit too small. the lips are intense though!


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_some shots of my car taken by others from this weekend









I've said it before, and I'll say it again. Hands down my favorite MKV ever!








And what kind of roof basket is that, I need to get one too.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone know anything about Dunlop Direzza DZ101s? I don't like the stretch on fk452s, so I'm looking to try out a new brand for this next set of tires.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Anyone know anything about Dunlop Direzza DZ101s? I don't like the stretch on fk452s, so I'm looking to try out a new brand for this next set of tires.

I had a set, nice tire and good even stretch.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

just one from blown euros...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I had them and the stretch was pretty good. They also held up well to the 3+ degrees of negative camber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Anyone know anything about Dunlop Direzza DZ101s? I don't like the stretch on fk452s, so I'm looking to try out a new brand for this next set of tires.

i got 101s on the Carlines.. i was really happy with stretch


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_They also held up well to the 3+ degrees of negative camber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Exactly what I wanted to hear!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_just one from blown euros...


I have one from DoD2








I hated your parking spot btw, the truck killed it


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yeah, no kidding. Oh well, next time...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_Yeah, no kidding. Oh well, next time...

car did look good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
car did look good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks, i appreciate it... Should look much better in a few weeks though, by dustoff for sure.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

hey bunsen nice shots man i think we should get all the ct guys on air and take a photo shoot. u know a nice little ct group photo lol


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_hey bunsen nice shots man i think we should get all the ct guys on air and take a photo shoot. u know a nice little ct group photo lol









hey man im always down for a photoshoot, if we wait until just before or after dustoff, my buddy's 20th will be done, and ill have my new wheels on, and we'll do it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

deff sounds good


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOW LIFE THREAD NOT CT







fuggin queeerz


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_sitting here. I have to get an envelope









you=fail 900


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

fo real.
ct sucks yo.
dan ill give you a ring when i get outta class. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

steven took some proper pics


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

slammed. nice wheels. wavy door/dent? ftl though.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_slammed. nice wheels. wavy door/dent? ftl though.

Dude I think u r in the wrong forum


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

My favorite wheels yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_My favorite wheels yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X2


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
Dude I think u r in the wrong forum 

you too. try:
http://www.hipforums.com/newfo...f=281

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_









that looks superb. very tasteful. nice work


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_









looks like another stolen car to me... hmmm... cant trust those columbians


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

looks great santi cant wait to southern wothersee to see it


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_
looks like another stolen car to me... hmmm... cant trust those columbians


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_hey bunsen nice shots man i think we should get all the ct guys on air and take a photo shoot. u know a nice little ct group photo lol









im down....two weeks and all my body work will be done


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
you too. try:

r u part of the high life society with all that wheel gap if u aint laying pan u aint low


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_









Mike sorry boy for disappearing , i got all your nasty messages when i came back from a rally. btw i was upstate since thursday and didn't have any service. 
with the wheels i still think you should've done the lip sizes the way i suggested to you prior to ordering.
and i still hate you for selling that bosered hood, way too much work went into that and i don't think i will be able to do it ones again.



_Modified by Rat4Life at 8:24 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
r u part of the high life society with all that wheel gap if u aint laying pan u aint low









I dont raise mine up when I go over speed bumps. I don't raise mine.... ever. What about you?
do your axles look like this?








do you have an axle machined chassis like this?








I didn't think so. 
Just because I don't set mine on the ground in a parking lot so I can whack off whilst closer to the center of the earth doesn't mean I'm not low. Just because you can suck a dong with your window down while not moving, doesn't make you better than anyone else. 



_Modified by Digital K. at 7:42 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_








I dont raise mine up when I go over speed bumps. I don't raise mine.... ever. What about you?
do your axles look like this?








do you have an axle machined chassis like this?








I didn't think so. 
Just because I don't set mine on the ground in a parking lot so I can whack off whilst closer to the center of the earth doesn't mean I'm not low. Just because you can suck a dong with your window down while not moving, doesn't make you better than anyone else. 

_Modified by Digital K. at 7:42 PM 4-6-2009_

yea my oil pan and axle did look like that. thats y i went with airbags i drive my car everyday sorry i dont feel like hearing my axle rubbing all the time and not getting in to parking lots or over speed bumps with out ****ing up my car 
but if i had a mk1 i wouldn't care either i would drag it everywhere i can pickup a new one for 400 dollars


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

dayum...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you can "pickup" a new one for 400? Where do you find a clean one for 400$? Just curious... I'd like to know. do tell. 
When you bought your airbags, did you have to send in your testicles as a core? 
edit: usually I don't say anything, but your grammar is terrible. If you are going to retort (have a totally sweet come back) try it in english, not engrish.


_Modified by Digital K. at 8:02 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

sorry one to many















ill find some mk1 rabbits or gti's for 400 and send them your way


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Trust me, I don't want a 400$ rabbit. I roll clean. I guarantee you my mk1's are every bit as clean, or cleaner than the mkIV you pay too much for every month. (or your parents are, which is usually the case for many of the mkIV kiddies.) 
You need to learn to respect your roots. Without the mk1's you'd be driving a honda thinking that it was the ****, You'd be likely talking down someone elses fart can because it isn't farting as hard as yours. 
You don't want to go down this road with me. I suggest you quit while you still have some dignity left.
Sorry about posting so negatively in your thread here Jeff, this kid is asking for it.


_Modified by Digital K. at 8:11 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

wow who cares about bags vs. coils. ****s just for fun.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_wow who cares about bags vs. coils. ****s just for fun. 

Isn't that what we are having?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
Isn't that what we are having?
















haha wasnt sure. btw just looked at your website and you are a good snapper. 
and i love both static and bags.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks, I appreciate the compliment


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
Sorry about posting so negatively in your thread here Jeff, this kid is asking for it.
_Modified by Digital K. at 8:11 PM 4-6-2009_

how am i asking for it if im posting in a air ride forum and all u r doing is bashing people on air ride???


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I've given positive AND constructive criticism to a few folks. You need to drink less beer, and do more reading. Apparently your literacy and ability to comprehend the english language plummets when you've "had too many





















"
go back a few pages, read up, check your facts, and leave me alone.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_I've given positive AND constructive criticism to a few folks. You need to drink less beer, and do more reading. Apparently your literacy and ability to comprehend the english language plummets when you've "had too many





















"
go back a few pages, read up, check your facts, and leave me alone.









sorry i guess when u get old u dont drink as much and have fun any more i hope one day im as cool as u


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

i could really care less about this convo above the only thing im wondering is why digital k is posting so much in the air forum. by the statement he posted above it seems as if he hates bags and the people who use them. im not trying to start anything here i just feel the forum should be a little better respected, i come to the air forums to get away from all this same crap on the other forums please lets not ruin the one forum on here thats not filled with negative comments.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

can i join in on the dick swinging?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't hate bags, I think its a cop out. But, I do respect cars that look good. I've posted "nice car" and "cant argue w/ that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif " I've also PM'd a few members about their cars, asking questions, giving good and also negative constructive criticism. 
Its important in any venue to have people willing to critique. If we all just hold hands, its boring. If you guys just want to just play ring around the rosie with each other let me know, and I'll go.










_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_can i join in on the dick swinging?



















yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

you two should just f*ck and get it over with







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Kris








sure they have been posted before, but maybe we'll forget about the convo


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Too much talking not enough pictures... 
*Edit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif DAN


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_you two should just f*ck and get it over with







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Kris








sure they have been posted before, but maybe we'll forget about the convo

]

i miss seeing my car in one piece


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oldschool stuff on bags is a little better. mk1s and passats and stuff don't handle for **** anyways.
can't wait to go shoot that truck this spring sometime.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

some pics from this weekend other people took of my car 








































jamies


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yea im kinda bummed, i havent found any really decent pics.
i found a ton from show n' go but they are all point and shoot and camera phone photos.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

The bbs's look really nice.







not sure on the red on the caps though. quite a few colors going on between the jazz blue, the gold, the white and the red. 
as for this...







must.. what.....I... but...I was just starting to come around w/ this car... but now.. I... I just had a stroke.

_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_























_Modified by Digital K. at 9:04 PM 4-6-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Digital K.)*








.

its a work in progress.

the door cards will be recovered this weekend, i also really want to dye my recaros black. I know a few kids have done it but they are in such great shape i would be afraid to ruin them.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dunno man. the door cards dont bother me. but.... im going to spontaneously combust. *POOF* like that. The car has potential someday... but... I dont know. I am out of words.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_The bbs's look really nice.







not sure on the red on the caps though. quite a few colors going on between the jazz blue, the gold, the white and the red. 


yea i know it's alot going on but i think the red caps go with the tail lights and the gold bolts go with the amber markers 
but might be changing them up in a little bit


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats a stretch. You have a good thing going on, just tie it together and you'll be golden.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

someone should buy my recaros.


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_someone should buy my recaros. 

someone should buy my body... i need money for some ideas i have. and i REALLY want to buy a mkI or II


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

someone should buy my LMs


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_
someone should buy my body...


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

you have any 2 dr door cards lying around?


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
















i see we have a taker? ok, rules are: no kissing on the lips, no fingers up the wrong hole, reach arounds welcome








starting price 4k... or your car


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well, im married, so I'll have to ask.


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_well, im married, so I'll have to ask.

heres a better deal, just GIVE me your car, then all your daily good deeds are pretty much covered until you die! wow! what a deal!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Digital K is a bully


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Digital K is a bully

Shawn W. is a push over


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am in southcenter mother ****er but I have to be at work at 3 am all week.


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am in southcenter mother ****er but I have to be at work at 3 am all week. 

so what! you suck! i still havent forget about you rapin my woman and forcing me to join


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

she liked it and the balls didn't touch so no ****


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_
heres a better deal, just GIVE me your car, then all your daily good deeds are pretty much covered until you die! wow! what a deal!









you dont want some ****ty mk1


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
you dont want some ****ty mk1









wont be ****ty once i get to it!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PS Jeff and I had a great conversation today about stickers. For those needing some Jeff still has some. I will be working on them soon enough.


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_PS Jeff and I had a great conversation today about stickers. For those needing some Jeff still has some. I will be working on them soon enough. 

im not a low.life. guy, BUT i do need a new Bar Society sticker. my "I" fell off


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you are going to have to talk to greg. I know he cut more


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
yea my oil pan and axle did look like that. thats y i went with airbags i drive my car everyday sorry i dont feel like hearing my axle rubbing all the time and not getting in to parking lots or over speed bumps with out ****ing up my car 
but if i had a mk1 i wouldn't care either i would drag it everywhere i can pickup a new one for 400 dollars 

I hope you didn't get air on your car to drive it at nose bleeding heights and then park it on its ass. When/If I get air Im still draggin.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You know I did. Ask all my friends I drove it at high as I could get it.
























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Im not even gona lie and say I won't drive raised at night on the way home from work or in the city etc. But the line should be drawn somewhere.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
i still hate you for selling that bosered hood, way too much work went into that and i don't think i will be able to do it ones again.


oh man, that hood was sick lookin!
Car is lookin good on the new wheels though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

and wow....looks like I missed something while gone. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Digital K is a bully

Well it does seem to be what gets him off














, atleast only when the person doesn't know how to handle it wisely
..._no offense gti337dub, but you shoulda known to bring out some bigger guns next time, put these hipicritical bag haters in their place_


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I think kris needs a disclaimer in his sig, *Warning, I Do not like airride, but I do enjoy a proper car, but I will fight you to the end on bags vs. coilovers*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*









_
(6:29 AM 4-7-2009) *******88: yo dude that bowling pin nob is sick where did u get it?
(8:17 AM 4-7-2009) MadTextureYo: actually PM Digital K he makes them, he also sells spray paint in bulk (if you want to rattlebomb your car) and he makes custom air ride kits. hes a real nice guy







_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_ 
_
(6:29 AM 4-7-2009) *******88: yo dude that bowling pin nob is sick where did u get it?
(8:17 AM 4-7-2009) MadTextureYo: actually PM Digital K he makes them, he also sells spray paint in bulk (if you want to rattlebomb your car) and he makes custom air ride kits. hes a real nice guy







_


That is halirous right there!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Im currently out of stock of the "make X into a shift knob to be cool" category of my " trendy ****" section of my e-store


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_Im currently out of stock of the "make X into a shift knob to be cool" category of my " trendy ****" section of my e-store










**** you have had an e-store this whole time?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
**** you have had an e-store this whole time? 


yeah but its a secret. i usually dont sell anything. I just burn it all in a pile in my backyard.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

MILLER I like these for Daily wheels...


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
yeah but its a secret. i usually dont sell anything. I just burn it all in a pile in my backyard.










so thats what that smell was the last time i was at your house. I thought your neighbor was burning corpses again.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he was. i usually burn bull**** parts, the dead covers the smell.

_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_and wow....looks like I missed something while gone. 
Well it does seem to be what gets him off














, atleast only when the person doesn't know how to handle it wisely
..._no offense gti337dub, but you shoulda known to bring out some bigger guns next time, put these hipicritical bag haters in their place_

oh shutup already. go put some more plaid somewhere.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

This is the best thread ever!!!







Keeps me entertained throughout the day since I have nothing better to do right now.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
oh shutup already. go put some more plaid somewhere.









Hey, are there any more negative comments you would like to make about my car? I just want to get it all out of the way. So shoot away, I think my skin is still about the same thickness though, so maybe be ready for your wanted/unwanted controversy
And by the way....I love my plaid!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_This is the best thread ever!!!







Keeps me entertained throughout the day since I have nothing better to do right now.










x2
All the arguing between john and Kris make coming home for lunch worth while.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Hey, are there any more negative comments you would like to make about my car? I just want to get it all out of the way. So shoot away, I think my skin is still about the same thickness though, so maybe be ready for your wanted/unwanted controversy
And by the way....I love my plaid!

Ohh god, not this again, but it will keep me even more entertained. 
And by the way I love the plaid, it looks really good and has just enough contrast to the cage. Good job buddy!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

I have to disagree with both of you and say this is ****ing stupid.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Its all childish bickering about their own opinions on things... One thing is giving constructive criticism to something, but its gotten to the point where they are jsut arguing about dumb ****... 
NOthing against either one, but they need to simply let the **** be...


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*








But I still think its funny. I think it is childish on Kris' part to come into a airride forum and talk ****, not John for defending. 


_Modified by gunch at 12:59 PM 4-7-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Hey, are there any more negative comments you would like to make about my car? I just want to get it all out of the way. So shoot away, I think my skin is still about the same thickness though, so maybe be ready for your wanted/unwanted controversy
And by the way....I love my plaid!

Oh trust me, I am 100% sure that you do. I'm not going to argue with you here anymore. 

_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_







But I still think its funny. I think it is childish on Kris' part to come into a airride forum and talk ****, not John for defending. 

I got you a music box, its plays "oh poor me" over and over again. You only have to wind it up once and it plays forever. I also had one that plays "suck my balls and swing my nuts or I'll cry cry cry" but I sold it to some other kid in the mkIV forum. Too bad since that seems to be the tune some of you would really get into.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I also had one that plays "suck my balls and swing my nuts or I'll cry cry cry" but I sold it to some other kid in the mkIV forum. Too bad since that seems to be the tune some of you would really get into.


Ill give it back to you kris if you want to give it to talon...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Too many fragile ego's here. I'm out.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
Ill give it back to you kris if you want to give it to talon...

Please do! I'd take it in a heart beat.

_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
Too many fragile ego's here. I'm out.

Noooooo, my entertainment would be gone!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_Too many fragile ego's here. I'm out.


You'll be back, they always come back...


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I got you a music box, its plays "oh poor me" over and over again. You only have to wind it up once and it plays forever. I also had one that plays "suck my balls and swing my nuts or I'll cry cry cry" but I sold it to some other kid in the mkIV forum. Too bad since that seems to be the tune some of you would really get into.

You must be confusing me with someone else, MKIV? What??


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
You must be confusing me with someone else, MKIV? What??


kris wasnt saying you have a MK4, he was implying most MK4 owners or at least a lot of them in the MK4 forums are nutswingers or bitchers.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

^^^I just assumed that was aimed towards me since he quoted me before saying that







but whatever.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

Trust me Santi I'm just as fed up with it as anyone I just find it curious how he looks for problems, finds them, and then it's someone elses ego....I really don't care I just wanted Kris to get it all out at once so we could continue with looking at bagged cars was all. 
I apologize for anyone's frustration/boredem of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_When/If I get air Im still draggin.

no other way to roll


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

the wagon is beggin for the lead sleads...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_the wagon is beggin for the lead sleads...









dude, ill rock the shît out of them at Staggered for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as long as the car works


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

is it wrong that I wanna kick you in the tinkers after that post?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_she liked it and the balls didn't touch so no ****


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Trust me Santi I'm just as fed up with it as anyone I just find it curious how he looks for problems, finds them, and then it's someone elses ego....I really don't care I just wanted Kris to get it all out at once so we could continue with looking at bagged cars was all. 
I apologize for anyone's frustration/boredem of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















You are something else kid. really. you are.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_








You are something else kid. really. you are.

i thought u were out?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
i thought u were out?

I know you are.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

did i miss something.. ? what are you butt fairies doin in here.. ?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_did i miss something.. ? what are you butt fairies doin in here.. ? 

hahaha, whatttt up my guy


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

So much love in here lately.. Hi John and Kris


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

here's some from this weekend to break up all this fighting lately. 
also i have a pending buyer on my car, should be picking up a 530i, already started talking Andrew about possibly bagging it.
me:








aaron:








miller:








steve:








jamie:


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

love the pic chris. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_








You are something else kid. really. you are.

you fail, at life


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
you fail, at life

Care to elaborate? feel free to use immature internet diction like "fail" and "orly".


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

orly you fail


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_









i love this damn car... *puts car jacking equipment in car and drives off to the east coast*


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
Care to elaborate? feel free to use immature internet diction like "fail" and "orly".

dude, your statement is truly ftw. you can haz interwebs crown now for evar!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

yay no pics of my car ahaha


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

Rev Run, saw your car at Show n Go, looked great, g/l selling it. hwoever buys it will be getting a great car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
i thought u were out?



I said he would be back, Kris doesnt quit, and probably wont for a long time, just dont get him started on politics.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_
dude, your statement is truly ftw. you can haz interwebs crown now for evar! 

hahaha


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_orly you fail

Hahaha nice one. What a tool that guy is.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Keep burning bridges gentlemen.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_Keep burning bridges gentlemen.

well see most bridges are made out of metal now, it would take an intesne amount of heat to burn them down.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_
well see most bridges are made out of metal now, it would take an intesne amount of heat to burn them down. 

True story. Plus if he was on the other side I'd want it to be burning.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_
well see most bridges are made out of metal now, it would take an intesne amount of heat to burn them down.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

your balls, i'm busting them.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Talking like an LOLcat doesn't exactly earn you e-respect you know... I don't think I've ever been around a group of guys that just nut tug each other as much as you do. It's no suprise most of the cars look the same, save the mkI. At least that kid has some originality going on.
The sooner you guys learn to accept that not everyone is going to build you a microscopic nut swing the better. Not everyone is going to slather up your knob because you have airbags. Like I've posted elsewhere in this thread, there are respectable cars here, and I've said so. There are also terrible looking cars. If you guys can't peer judge and critique each other, take note, and/or laugh it off, and move on, then what are we all doing here? If I want my nuts rubbed I'll talk to my wife. I don't need an e-crew to lube me up and support my poor styling and modification decisions like it seems most of you do. You need to check your fragile ego's at the door and not get all bent out of shape someone isn't oiling you up just because you have bags on your car. Take what people say here for what its worth. 
There's no reason to bandwagon pitchfork a guy because he doesnt agree with your cues. Its immature, ignorant, and childish. Now, accept the criticism, step back, see if you agree (or not, fine too) and be a man about having a proper discussion. Enough with the ORLY FAIL LOLCAT internet diction, petty knob slobbing, and nut swinging. It makes you seem like a ****ing kid.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

go home then.
P.S. You really love those nuts dont you.










_Modified by MilfDubs at 2:44 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re:*

Alrighty then







If you guys want to keep this conversation going. Please take it to IM. You all are more then welcome in the thread but lets get back to pretty pictures.. Kris you got any to post


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ very good points made by Kris. But Kris what you also need to see is that LLS was started by jeff with an elitist mindset. When you take a group of people with a common interest and then throw in an elitist mindset the nutswinging and knob slobbing is bound to follow. as well as anyone who is attempting to get known enough to be invited into LLS they too will avoid conflict and agree with everything in order to not hurt anyones feelings and potentially hurt their possible invite.
I myself have a lot of respect for a lot of cars in LLS but there are some i dont at the same time. I am not crazy about the idea of an elitist club but they have made it work but it def needs more in order to come off less snobbish.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

well put krissey







lolcat


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_well put krissey







lolcat

truth.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

i have bags does that mean i have big nutz?...










_Modified by KraCKeD-GTI at 9:47 AM 4-8-2009_


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_i have bags does that mean i have big nutz?...


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_Talking like an LOLcat doesn't exactly earn you e-respect you know... I don't think I've ever been around a group of guys that just nut tug each other as much as you do. It's no suprise most of the cars look the same, save the mkI. At least that kid has some originality going on.
The sooner you guys learn to accept that not everyone is going to build you a microscopic nut swing the better. Not everyone is going to slather up your knob because you have airbags. Like I've posted elsewhere in this thread, there are respectable cars here, and I've said so. There are also terrible looking cars. If you guys can't peer judge and critique each other, take note, and/or laugh it off, and move on, then what are we all doing here? If I want my nuts rubbed I'll talk to my wife. I don't need an e-crew to lube me up and support my poor styling and modification decisions like it seems most of you do. You need to check your fragile ego's at the door and not get all bent out of shape someone isn't oiling you up just because you have bags on your car. Take what people say here for what its worth. 
There's no reason to bandwagon pitchfork a guy because he doesnt agree with your cues. Its immature, ignorant, and childish. Now, accept the criticism, step back, see if you agree (or not, fine too) and be a man about having a proper discussion. Enough with the ORLY FAIL LOLCAT internet diction, petty knob slobbing, and nut swinging. It makes you seem like a ****ing kid.


personally dude, i dont mind you at all. i agree with you for the most part, but it is kind of like youre going into the Raiders' locker room and telling them that they all suck. youre in someone elses house dude. some people take critism well, and some people dont. thats all there is to it. im not a big internet guy myself, so none of this bothers me (my sense of humor isnt handicapped), so im just saying dude.
im not in LLS, but i love most of the cars... without swingin on nutz. i just give credit where its due man. 
by the way jeff, you still owe me for that zj last night. car looks awesome


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_Talking like an LOLcat doesn't exactly earn you e-respect you know... I don't think I've ever been around a group of guys that just nut tug each other as much as you do. It's no suprise most of the cars look the same, save the mkI. At least that kid has some originality going on.


Just to be clear though, the two Jettas Rev Run posted above are owned by people not involved in the very amusing back and forth that's been going on in this thread so lets not group everyone together just bc they have MK4s. Oh and they're all actually pretty different


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*









Pretty


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_Talking like an LOLcat doesn't exactly earn you e-respect you know... I don't think I've ever been around a group of guys that just nut tug each other as much as you do. It's no suprise most of the cars look the same, save the mkI. At least that kid has some originality going on.
The sooner you guys learn to accept that not everyone is going to build you a microscopic nut swing the better. Not everyone is going to slather up your knob because you have airbags. Like I've posted elsewhere in this thread, there are respectable cars here, and I've said so. There are also terrible looking cars. If you guys can't peer judge and critique each other, take note, and/or laugh it off, and move on, then what are we all doing here? If I want my nuts rubbed I'll talk to my wife. I don't need an e-crew to lube me up and support my poor styling and modification decisions like it seems most of you do. You need to check your fragile ego's at the door and not get all bent out of shape someone isn't oiling you up just because you have bags on your car. Take what people say here for what its worth. 
There's no reason to bandwagon pitchfork a guy because he doesnt agree with your cues. Its immature, ignorant, and childish. Now, accept the criticism, step back, see if you agree (or not, fine too) and be a man about having a proper discussion. Enough with the ORLY FAIL LOLCAT internet diction, petty knob slobbing, and nut swinging. It makes you seem like a ****ing kid.



Do you not realize I had nothing to do with your whole "e-fight" with the others. I simply talked in LOLCATS form after you said don't respond with that, it's simple ball busing my man just trying to lighten up all the fighting going on in here. I dont have a problem with you at all, you've gave my car credit, you've helped me with photography, if you think bags suck cool thats your thing man, I have bags because i enjoy them and that my thing. I'm sure I just jumped on the bag's and RS' band wagon to be cool though, or just to finish building a car and now it's sold. I clearly don't need online people swinging my nut's to feel good about myself. 
The only thing i can agree on out of all these arguments is why be in the air forum is you have so much garbage to talk about it, I think that is kind of lame. 
But as said anything futher you can take it to PM, I'm at work and down to have a good time


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_
But as said anything futher you can take it to PM, I'm at work and down to have a good time









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good times wooo....
quit all the bickering fellas we all know that the vortex is one big biterzone...we all bite we all take ideas from eachother we all like basically the same ****...its just the way it is which is why alot of cars end up lookin the same...imnot excluding my own which i think loos like lots of others...just happens


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

another one i took this weekend.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

very nice. do you know what wheels those are?


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_very nice. do you know what wheels those are?

Fittipaldi I believe, but model I have no idea.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Alrighty then







If you guys want to keep this conversation going. Please take it to IM. You all are more then welcome in the thread but lets get back to pretty pictures.. Kris you got any to post









probly.
just some quick edits done now when you asked... see what happens when you are nice people? here's some you havent seen Jeff.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_very nice. do you know what wheels those are?

17" OZ Fittipaldis, owned by Swoops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
probly.
just some quick edits done now when you asked... see what happens when you are nice people? here's some you havent seen Jeff.


Very nice shots. Amazing car also.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Digital K.)*









legit.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Rev Run)*

always been a fan of those Fittipaldis/that car


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*

while the bickering isn't really needed, i agree with Kris' views, not every car can be liked by everyone, like someone said before, i have huge respect for alot of cars in LLS and airride cars in general, and some i dont really dig all that much, im not going to jump in a thread/forum like this and go off as bad as Kris and get people so riled up but either way he does make good points. And my argument to you guys fighting with him so seriously is this: If you build your car for you, who gives a flying shît what anyone else thinks about it? 
I know for the most part that alot of us in here have done mods to our cars without asking anyone else's opinion on whether we should do it or not like alot of other people on this forum. I saw a guy in the mkV forum basically ask people (with a poll) what color car he should buy.
Personally, i could care less who likes my car and who doesn't, I built it for me, and me only. if other people like it well thats just a plus








Take people's opinions with a grain of salt guys. Kris could tell me im the biggest vajayjay on earth because i have bags, and that my car is ugly, and pink paint is for women and the gays, and im fat, and my wheels are stupid, and the body mods i did to it are dumb, and any future choice is going to be stupid. And you know what? i'd laugh it off and let him have his opinion, I love everything about my car and that's all there is to it. 
I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Kris, and respect him. you guys just need to not let so much shît get under your skin so easily.
ok I'm done with that, now, more photos?


_Modified by Bunsen McMastersauce at 5:08 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_
by the way jeff, you still owe me for that zj last night. car looks awesome


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Digital K.)*

Very Nice pics Kris


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_
Fittipaldi I believe, but model I have no idea.

kerscher new stars


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
kerscher new stars

They're not Kerschers


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Very Nice pics Kris
























thanks dude


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

Whatever those wheels are, they are hot!!!!


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
kerscher new stars

there is only one set of kerscher new stars in MK4 fitment and those are currently on dave's (forvwlife's) car.. 
those wheels are fittipaldi made by OZ the name of the wheel i still dont know though.. whoever wants to know can PM swoops and he will tell you.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rev Run)*

one rolling shot on the way down to show and go


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
They're not Kerschers

nope, my buddy was the original owner of the kershers, those were pretty wheels


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_









thats right, act like you dont know what it is. apparently you cant afford it


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

up down


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_up down









Are those impul silhouettes? Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (gunch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunch* »_
Are those impul silhouettes? Looking good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they're schmidt th lines
oh literal jim


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

why have i not seen that silver mark3 yet


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_why have i not seen that silver mark3 yet









There is a pic of it a couple pages back, same background/setting. Very nice lookin car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Chris, now you've sparked my interested on the "zj" jeff owes you?


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jeff, just curious, and maybe i am talking out of my ass as I have yet to see the feature in the mag you shot these photos for but why didnt you guys get a slow speed rolling shot of the car slammed?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

IIRC the car is on bag over coils, the car doesnt roll low cus the bag rests on the tire... So it'd blow the bag...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_IIRC the car is on bag over coils, the car doesnt roll low cus the bag rests on the tire... So it'd blow the bag... 

I think he's using HPS on the fronts... not sure how close the wheels sit to the bag though


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I think he's using HPS on the fronts... not sure how close the wheels sit to the bag though

if he's running an 8.5 up front I can only assume it's pretty darn close with the amount that he is tucking. Even with an 8 it's probably within a 1/4"


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
if he's running an 8.5 up front I can only assume it's pretty darn close with the amount that he is tucking. Even with an 8 it's probably within a 1/4"

Pretty sure the wheels are 19x8


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I think he's using HPS on the fronts... not sure how close the wheels sit to the bag though

thats right... then yeah he should be able to roll lower than that pic unless it rubs fender liners.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

its close, had to gring down the edges of the front bottom circle plates
and that was with the RHs
and yea, they are HPS Fronts


_Modified by JB_1152 at 10:07 AM 4-9-2009_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

If his bag rests on the tire, it would rest on the tire at any height. The y33 has the same susp as a mk4 up front(less drive axle) and my bag sat close to if not less than 1/4" from my tire. Its a static system sort of thing. No matter how the susp moves youre its all going to move the exact same amount.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Digital K.)*


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
And Chris, now you've sparked my interested on the "zj" jeff owes you?

obviously he wants to keep it a secret. hes ashamed dude... utterly ashamed. 
Travy, i want my friggin glasses back


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bunch of vjj in here


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is that vaginal jelly juice?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yes and its all over you Vignetting


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I <3 vignette.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you should marry it


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I did. it has awesome boobs.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and a *****.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Chicks with dicks? That's hot.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow, I decided to check up on this thread at the worst possible time...


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Chicks with dicks? That's hot.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Wow, I decided to check up on this thread at the worst possible time...


we need more girls in here anyways







Post more


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
we need more girls in here anyways

thats why youre here, right?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Pfft. I will see her in canada next week







I love traveling for work. 
I am here for cars not women.


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am here for cars not women. 

what about me


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

That's what blackplanet.com is for homey.
Don't they have a w4b (****** looking for a blackie) section?
Maybe Craigslist should do that...


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

"fake splits can **** off"
that is the first mk5 jetta ive liked though


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

dont worry those wheels are already long gone im rocking stockies right now untill my new ones come in


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_"fake splits can **** off"
that is the first mk5 jetta ive liked though

JUST because its low?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

I love it as well. Very well done jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
JUST because its low?









sure.
show me a mk5 JETTA that isnt low, that looks good.
(i could be proven wrong)


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
JUST because its low?









Well considering how stoopid high those things look in any form other than on the ground, ya I am sure it helps!! http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Shawn you need to give me the info! I will see you when you fly in to the gay London.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Well considering how stoopid high those things look in any form other than on the ground, ya I am sure it helps!! http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 

touche. lots more things have to go right for me to like something other than dragging its belly though.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
touche. lots more things have to go right for me to like something other than dragging its belly though.

true..
BUTTTTT.. stance is first in my book. Id like to see some more shots though. Def ahead of all other mk5 jettas i think though.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

low ≠ stance.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what other wheels did you get?


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

thanks digital k that means a lot comeing from u seeing u seem to be really picky with what cars u like i appriciate it. if u guys are going to sowo in may u will see the new wheels kinda of a secret. i know u guys prob think secrets are gay but i told the people who are making them that i will keep it a secret until the show


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

most people choose wheels that look odd or out of place dumped. money over brains I guess. those work out alright to be sure.


----------



## Justinsane (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
sure.
show me a mk5 JETTA that isnt low, that looks good.
(i could be proven wrong)

When you say low, do you mean AIR low, or just low in general?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
sure.
show me a mk5 JETTA that isnt low, that looks good.
(i could be proven wrong)

The Rave 270 isn't that low at all and pulls it off fairly well IMO. I think the aggressive kit helps the rideheight for sure. (ignore the troll chick)



















_Modified by mikegilbert at 8:45 PM 4-9-2009_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

that does look alright but that front needs to go its hideous!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Plan is to be back and blow your minds part deux....


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Wow, I see i've missed out on quite a lot here..
On another note, the rave 270 is redick.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (ChrisTheBlackGuy)*

You crazy guy you






















As for the question on the low rolling shot. Originally with my RH's I had to grind down the strut perch a bit to not rub. Now with the Champs I have to run a 25mm adapter up front to clear the Brembos for a final ET of 21 so I am pushing out hard on my fenders when I put her down. So it is hard for me to slam it and drive super low..
For me air was more for functionality then to see how low I can actually get the car. I was so sick of driving low on coils. Now I feel I have the best of both worlds and couldn't be happier


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*

seems like "rave" should be on a chevy. The car looks good though.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ Now I feel I have the best of both worlds and couldn't be happier










plus with your car or really any R32 you dont have to be as low as possible IMHO. I think you stance perfect for that car, plus you dont get the rear wheel moving foward crap that us with solid rear axles get.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_ 


Always hot!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ohSoEuro1.8t (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*


























_Modified by ohSoEuro1.8t at 2:15 AM 4-11-2009_


_Modified by ohSoEuro1.8t at 2:17 AM 4-11-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (ohSoEuro1.8t)*

^^ wowzers








check it boys








http://www.performancevwmag.com/thismonth.asp


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

sweet ninja moves


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

hands down best owner shot ever dan.








so you get your wheels or what?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
so you get your wheels or what? 

the guy said tomorrow


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

lets go down there and show them whats up.









nothing more intimidating than two dudes in a baby blue car with purple wheels.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

actually I think one dude would be more intimidating. 2 dudes kinda makes it less intimidating. if you know what I mean


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

what about if we hold hands?
than they will know we mean business.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_actually I think one dude would be more intimidating. 2 dudes kinda makes it less intimidating. if you know what I mean









But its a big guy and a little guy, kind of like a Yogi Bear and Booboo situation


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Congrats again







Cannot wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jeff I didnt even realize that was a photo of the new paint till i saw your build thread, it looks amazing man. I cant wait to see this is person sometime


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

Thank ya


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Congrats again







Cannot wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks Jeff
and your new paint does look freakin' ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
thanks Jeff
and your new paint does look freakin' ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i love that its not quite silver and not quite beige. its like if reflex silver and mojave beige had a love child.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
so you get your wheels or what? 










now to put them together


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Copper? I can't really tell in that picture..


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

its chrome homie.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Oh word.. It looked to me like it had a brown-ish hue to them.
Should look awesome though


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Sick







Those are going to look insane


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

They look sick in person


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

wow great work


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

those came out lookin like the money mr bunsen
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i can't wait to get my wheels back and get all the little things done


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

there all together...post them up dan


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

did jason do them?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

jason no did these


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

hoooooollllyyyyyy fuq! thats how rs's should be. cant wait to see these on the wagon.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

that a boy


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

eh here's another one, what the hell


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

chromed or polished? i want to say polished since so much detail remains, but ya never know.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

they are chrome


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*















Good lord


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_did jason do them? 

if you mean Diem, then i don't think so i didn't see him having any rs for chroming


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice. they did a good job. you can still see details.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

a local CT place did them


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

And THAT is why RS' will never be "played out".


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

are the lips just polished still? they look so sick man. ive noticed a lot of people are getting plating done this year.


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Damn dude together they look sooo sick. They're going to look proper on the waggy. Specs?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_are the lips just polished still? they look so sick man. ive noticed a lot of people are getting plating done this year. 

Thanks guys, yeah the lips are polished
the specs are 15x8.5" et11ish all around, contemplating 195/45's or 205/40's


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

165/50


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_165/50

the smaller tire you go the less chance you have of actually tucking wheel.
if the offsets are right and you have a very good chance of tucking i think lots of stretch would look silly


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

id say 195/45. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and dan i gotta let you know about the leadsleds, i had them up for sale on honda-tech and some guy may give me my asking. he said hes sending payment 2marrow, but if he doesnt come through you can rock them for the show.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_id say 195/45. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and dan i gotta let you know about the leadsleds, i had them up for sale on honda-tech and some guy may give me my asking. he said hes sending payment 2marrow, but if he doesnt come through you can rock them for the show.









i got toyo 195 45 on my 15x8.5, ok stretch and plenty of sidewall. If he goes with that maybe he can get some tuckin action


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

nah id do 195/40. especially for being on air. look at my corrado. i had 195/40 on my ccws in the front. they look sick on there.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
and dan i gotta let you know about the leadsleds, i had them up for sale on honda-tech and some guy may give me my asking. he said hes sending payment 2marrow, but if he doesnt come through you can rock them for the show.









eh that's alright if i cant, ill find something
I think im going to go with 195/45 Toyo T1R's they stretch pretty nicely
oh and outside in the sun pics for you guys:
















tucking and rolling at 0psi shouldnt be too diffcult:








on my mk3 but should be fairly similar on the waggy



_Modified by Bunsen McMastersauce at 10:42 AM 4-12-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
i think lots of stretch would look silly









how can you say that your car has silly stretch


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_







how can you say that your car has silly stretch

easily, i dont tuck in the rear
re-read my statment


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_nah id do 195/40. especially for being on air. look at my corrado. i had 195/40 on my ccws in the front. they look sick on there. 

these are 15s correct? i dont think anyone makes a 195/40 for 15s


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

wow i can not wait to see these rollong around ct deff doing it proper


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (redvwgti)*

happy easter you bastards


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

needs tires.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

work in progress?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_work in progress? 

always


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

What are the new Bentleys going on?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

I only have one car. just waiting for tires to come in.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

built this polished set almost 2 years ago. . . still havent seen the road








































lookin good




_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 7:40 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

scared or what?


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_scared or what?

lol


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

I meant when.. not what


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
lol

I wouldnt want to handpolish that **** several times a week either. I'd hang them on my wall and just fap.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone needs to talk to Eddie in the south and pick up his maybach wheels


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I wouldnt want to handpolish that **** several times a week either. I'd hang them on my wall and just fap.

i completely understand that ****..
mine are due..but they have sat in the garage on the car the last few weeks so they havent accumulated much shytt yet


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
i completely understand that ****..
mine are due..but they have sat in the garage on the car the last few weeks so they havent accumulated much shytt yet

Yet being the key word... they are going to get their fair share of grime next month.


----------



## wtf_pogi (Nov 30, 2008)

can my corolla be in this ?


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

please take off those hideous eyelids.


----------



## wtf_pogi (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

im thinking about it. i've been on the fence about them ever since i put em on.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you need more camber in the back


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PS Dan thanks for chroming now I need to think of something else


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *wtf_pogi* »_can my corolla be in this ?


























P P S you are not low enough. If its on air its not eligible at this time


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i must say....pretty crazy corolla 
what size wheels ?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_PS Dan thanks for chroming now I need to think of something else









no problem buddy








i like the argyle in that corolla


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_someone needs to talk to Eddie in the south and pick up his maybach wheels









I saw those.... redonk.


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*

My ears were burning


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_i must say....pretty crazy corolla 
what size wheels ?

Looks good, wheels look like 18x8 and 18x9.5


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

thats the sickest corolla ive ever seen.








what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

work vs-xx's
pretty common wheel


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (tivs31)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

Dan, Congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wheels look sick!! 
Clean corolla. but eyelids must go for sure... 
I'm hoping i can get my daily going that way i can start producing new pictures to this thread and my build...


----------



## wtf_pogi (Nov 30, 2008)

i've been trying to get the rear bags to get lower. still working on it. its like 2mm's from sitting on the tire.
as for the front. im going to try to pull my fronts. the fenders are already laying on the sidewall.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (wtf_pogi)*

get smaller tires.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_get smaller tires.

more stretch too, i think that will def help get you lower, maybe the wheels themselves are just too wide. if you throw the stockies on how much lower can you go? maybe you need to start notching stuff to get lower.


_Modified by Stan Marsh at 12:48 PM 4-13-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (wtf_pogi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wtf_pogi* »_i've been trying to get the rear bags to get lower. still working on it. its like 2mm's from sitting on the tire.


What's your rear suspension like? What are you running currently?


----------



## wtf_pogi (Nov 30, 2008)

the wheels themselves are 
18x8+26(f) w/ a 215/40 
and 18x9+32(r) w/ a 225/40
the tires are 512's.
the bags are UAS and the shocks are koni's.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

Cleanest Corolla I've ever seen







But it def needs to be lower, I agree with everyone else, smaller tires, take off the eyelids. Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wtf_pogi (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: (Stan Marsh)*

this is what the rears look like.








and this is the front with my wedssports...its not low. i need to figure out a way to make it sit wayy lower.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

looks good..get it lower and it will be sick


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Saw these yesterday in a couple of places.. Dont worry about posting your own pics, Travy does a good job at whoring your car out for you..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Saw these yesterday in a couple of places.. Dont worry about posting your own pics, Travy does a good job at whoring your car out for you..









Dude if you even knew how bored I get at work you would understand why I have so many posts








I normally get in around 7:30 and am pretty much done with everything by like 2, so it gives me another 2 hours to screw off before I can go home


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Dude if you even knew how bored I get at work you would understand why I have so many posts








I normally get in around 7:30 and am pretty much done with everything by like 2, so it gives me another 2 hours to screw off before I can go home









its not even 2pm in miami...let alone on the west coast...quit whoring and get to work!!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
its not even 2pm in miami...let alone on the west coast...quit whoring and get to work!!

haha it's like 9 am here... and I'm already bored..


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
haha it's like 9 am here... and I'm already bored..









wanna trade lives geezus im always busy...i just allow myself to sporadically post all day since im in the office for 14 hours straight


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
im in the office for 14 hours straight

jezz i guess my 6.5 hour shift isnt that bad....although its from 11:30P.M- 6:00A.M


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

glad im not the only one bored at work here.


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Saw these yesterday in a couple of places.. Dont worry about posting your own pics, Travy does a good job at whoring your car out for you..









Hes trained well


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_Hes trained well









Self taught too


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_
Hes trained well









ya, he's good for something every now and again...


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Self taught too


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

rears sitting like it should.








.








.








didnt realize how hard it was to photograph camber, or that my camera was such a piece of sht.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Looks good! Shims I presume?


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

you need more i have 6.5


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

washers. its plenty. the fender just covers the edge of the tire. those who go to sowo will see what im talking about.


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*

i got a boner.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (uberdork)*

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (sh-tsweak.)*

now you need to match it with front camber


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so i want TH lines with purple centers and gold bolts.


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so i want TH lines with purple centers and gold bolts. 

u wont do it


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_washers. its plenty. the fender just covers the edge of the tire. those who go to sowo will see what im talking about. 

The camber looks awesome. What size washers and how many? Looking forward to seeing you and the jetta again at SoWo


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so i want TH lines with purple centers and gold bolts. 

I think that would be a horrible thing to do to THs... the purple that is








Your car would be much more enjoyable with a nice set of not so colorful wheels. Wish you still had the ronals to throw on there


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_
I think that would be a horrible thing to do to THs... the purple that is








Your car would be much more enjoyable with a nice set of not so colorful wheels. Wish you still had the ronals to throw on there

ronals were way to boring i think the bright colored wheels make the car


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

Well guys, I know it was a short run. 
Signed all the final papers tonight, Friday night / Saturday morning kid is picking up the car and its going to MD.
The last and final shot I will probably ever shoot of it.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*

i believe that most people would agree with you.
however, i love my funky colored wheels.








maybe ill just have wizards riding unicorns while fighting dragons air brushed on them.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_
The camber looks awesome. What size washers and how many? Looking forward to seeing you and the jetta again at SoWo









looking forward to this answer also, i want to add some to my jetta for fun to see if i can get it sitting better


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_, or that my camera was such a piece of sht.

yup it is send it to me....


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_
The last and final shot I will probably ever shoot of it.









What's next?


----------



## eskimopunk (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

I just read through this whole thread and on every page this is what happened... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
What's next? 

was going to be a E39 but couldnt find a good one and didnt want something that big yet. 
so on saturday i pick up a 2004 330Ci its convertible, i really wanted coupe but i'm getting a steal and ever since my mustang i did miss the drop top.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (eskimopunk)*

i like im on a boat better.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i like im on a boat better.


hell yeah
there all so good.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am posting this here cause I need a set badly. AUDI A3 stock front struts!!! cheap as possible please.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Hi-res of this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

or MKV


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i like im on a boat better.


mp3 on my phone, just waiting for the day im on a ferry to blast that song reallly lound out of my car


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_now you need to match it with front camber

And the offsets too. Whats with the super staggered offsets?


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_rears sitting like it should.








.








.








didnt realize how hard it was to photograph camber, or that my camera was such a piece of sht.

shyts proper son. no more no less, stance is on point


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

couldnt agree more, if those ever ever come up for sale please let me know


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think this one deserves to be in here


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_or MKV









i have stock mkv struts


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think this one deserves to be in here

Eh it's alright...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Nice Shawn


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think this one deserves to be in here









for sure ,looks extremely sexy 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Andrew, that camber looks sick.. I need to get some of that soon... I got the washers, i just gotta put them in once i re-do the wheels.. (i hope in time for SOWO). 
Suzi Q. looking good like always!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Shawn, it was great seeing you again!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think this one deserves to be in here









does that have different tire profiles front/back?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

whats with the editing... wheels dont look pink anymore?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_whats with the editing... wheels dont look pink anymore?

yeah not everyone can have red wheels geeeesh


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yes. It's supposed to be a 205-45 but I was strapped for time and needed 512s in a bad way so I settled for the 215-40, but I have a set of tires ready to go. just that they're in NJ...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

i like them in pink much more.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cause I hit auto color son! Photoshop likes red I think


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_cause I hit auto color son! Photoshop likes red I think









but it changes the look of the car completely,i think pink is hott ,that's why it blows up in your face when you look at the pic .
not so much with red.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well i just looked at the org and I think cause of the shadows it makes them red? cause they are dark pink in the original and they still look pink on my comp. Maybe you need to get a new computer


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_well i just looked at the org and I think cause of the shadows it makes them red? cause they are dark pink in the original and they still look pink on my comp. Maybe you need to get a new computer









lol yea, i think i should upgrade my black and white monitor


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

nah its your photo skills shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I know. I am whack


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

dont mind the dirty ass wheels


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_









that thing looks haft turkey haft duck


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i know, it freaked me out a bit!


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i know, it freaked me out a bit! 

wtf is that


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_ 
maybe ill just have wizards riding unicorns while fighting dragons air brushed on them.

Wow, thats awesome! LOL, but you forgot about walking trees....









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think this one deserves to be in here


Good call Shawn x2

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_










Nice Santi, perfect!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

Just something I saw on the VIP foum I frequent. Dont see many 5x100 sets of Fabulous wheels. And these would be prime on a mk4. A refinish is needed, but the price is DIRT for Fabs.
http://www.vipstylecars.com/fo...16701
Might need to register to view thread.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

damn i need a ls-400
people should start posting there cars on here http://www.rimtuck.com/ could be helpful


_Modified by d1rtyj4k3 at 2:21 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

Shawn. 99% positive i saw your old pslut here in Pasadena. Waiting to get out of a garage and looked over to see what looked like your old car. Had Oregon plates too








sorry for the ****ty picture..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

DEFINITELY Shawn's old car.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah that is the old car he recently sold the air off of it. I hope he ships it. unless he is on coils and that low


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

so sick santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
who's reflex is that?
thought it was piff's old car with photoshopped redness at first


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_so sick santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
who's reflex is that?
thought it was piff's old car with photoshopped redness at first









it's Susannah's


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah it is with the sun going down it made the wheels look red I guess sucky. I still really like the photo


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Here's something new from me.. Cars not quite ready for a shoot yet but it is getting there... So you'll have to settle for the good ol' in front of the house shot


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_So you'll have to settle for the good ol' in front of the house shot











when an "in front of the house shot" looks that good...i dont mind














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Thank you sir.. One more for now...


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Thanks bro







Gonna be coming out hard for 09. This is just the beginning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well this is all I changed








I do have a tanks and rear bags right now







Slow poke build 09


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

God I love that car Shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you can kind of see my ****ty clear coat on the hood.


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Thanks bro







Gonna be coming out hard for 09. This is just the beginning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My god dude. that looks retarded good. I cant believe it....i am out of words.. my eyes are a little dry.. but... did you change the color of the car?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Yes I did


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

before I put the green and gold caps in


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

sick


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

man I need to show those bumpers some love


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

wow jeffs car is deff my fav right now
that mercedes tho once done will be sick
my car should be sold soon and then a new project will be instore, i love the air threads and most of the people in here. It seems like it deffinitly was a family thing going on with all the help you get
ill be getting a bus and it should be on air by h20


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeff car is looking great....can't wait to see what else you have in store for it... Can't wait to get mine back from the body shop.... It's takng longer then I thought....been there over a month now


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well I hope with tax money I can pick up a set of wheels







and finish the air ride hee hee


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Yes I did

















just braking balls. I love it man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

jeff i really like the taillights, that is the one thing i think you have down is pulling off taillights that most people cant pull off.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Danka sir


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well I hope with tax money I can pick up a set of wheels







and finish the air ride hee hee
 
Whats wrog with the set you got....I like


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Danka sir

















who makes those tails anyways? I have never seen them before (actually i think i have seen them before on tmtuning)


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

God damn you Shawn. Gimme your badges!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_ 
Whats wrog with the set you got....I like










Nothing. I just need more.







I am going to try some porsche wheels next


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*








HOT!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_well this is all I changed








I do have a tanks and rear bags right now







Slow poke *super hype* build 09


That's more like it








I like those centercaps


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't update my thread though. One day I will just be bagged and that will be the end of it.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

OK time for the "MAKIN IT RAIN" shot


















_Modified by Grig85 at 11:22 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Oh Snap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i like them better than the other B's. SO Hot.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

just gotta cut holes for arms now and pull the bumpstops in the rear for the pornographic tuck


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that editing blows. Car looks good though.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I really like the editing


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_that editing blows. Car looks good though. 



_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I really like the editing


Poor guy, Shawn just let him have it, he didnt even have a chance...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am not saying you can't like it. It looks like ****. The Halos around everything. the distracting features that pull the attention away from the subject. GARBAGE
Its just an opinion. I am no one special. I am no god. I am just a man that has an opinion about ****


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

gotta be careful w/ the dodging and burning/lightroom brush. use a smaller one. more detail oriented if you will.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

The car's hot fkin fire Erik...love those wheels more than the others http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_before I put the green and gold caps in 









polish those lips kid!!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_before I put the green and gold caps in 









o dam you got them rasta caps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Jeff, Shawn, Erik:





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

I guess I'll join the party too.
Put the car back into summer mode.
Need to figure out something so the front end doesn't look so high compared to the rest of the car. Might give a Cupra R lip a try.
















I need to do exhaust too.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*









thanx for the new backround


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Looking good D


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

wow grigs car looks amazing


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

There's no paaahty...
Anyone wanna lend me a set of 205-45-17 Falken 512s? I'll give em back... Just not in one piece..


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_There's no paaahty...
Anyone wanna lend me a set of 205-45-17 Falken 512s? I'll give em back... Just not in one piece..









would 215/35/18 work?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Do you have a lighter? Maybe they'll shrink like that electrical stuff onto the 17"s?
I think my old ones in NJ are sold, so I'm gonna order another set to Buffalo, hopefully they arrive the same time as my stuff from TMT.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Do you have a lighter? Maybe they'll shrink like that electrical stuff onto the 17"s?
I think my old ones in NJ are sold, so I'm gonna order another set to Buffalo, hopefully they arrive the same time as my stuff from TMT.









Yea I have a couple lighters... maybe a torch?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

i know i am not part of LLS but i here it goes ... my current project is done and should be on the car sometime next week











_Modified by GTIzlatko at 6:11 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I love Alphards...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Polished?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

yes sir


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

looks great, there is chrome merc caps on ebay if you're looking


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

thanks, do you have a link to it? it deff would look much better than silver ones
edit: found em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GTIzlatko at 6:18 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_yes sir

Good because I think chromed they look like do-do
get em mounted on the car brate!


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

those are easily one of ym favorite wheels. never seen em polised before. but now im even more in love witht hat wheel. if i wasnt so broke id buy a set of those.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_those are easily one of ym favorite wheels. never seen em polised before. but now im even more in love witht hat wheel. if i wasnt so broke id buy a set of those.








 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Good because I think chromed they look like do-do
get em mounted on the car brate!

yeah i've seen em chrome to, i'll be honest i was thinking about plating them but decided not to and i am and glad i didn't 
they go back on the car next week, just waiting for new set of rubber to come in


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Here's some old news.... Keep six for some drastic changes not all of you are gonna like..
















Some of you know already...


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

uh oh


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Here's some old news.... Keep six for some drastic changes not all of you are gonna like..









don't say your getting rid of the air set up


----------



## broski (Feb 18, 2008)

I can haz video request?
I saw a link for this video over a year ago and i jizzed in my pants! Can anyone help me find it again? This is what I can remember:
White MKV rolling, shot with a fisheye lens, 3-wheeling, BBS RS? The wheels could possibly have been painted purple/some other crazy color? It was a very well put together video.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_i know i am not part of LLS but i here it goes ... my current project is done and should be on the car sometime next week








_Modified by GTIzlatko at 6:11 PM 4-19-2009_

thats sexy, but of course im biased








and i would definitely go with the chrome merc caps, they add a nice touch


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Clean PG)*

few cars on air ride at "Staggered" yesterday.
not my pics, btw




































































_Modified by MadTextureYo at 8:52 AM 4-20-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jeff you get those files for me?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I need to get with Matt on that one. I'll get back to you shortly


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (broski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broski* »_I can haz video request?
I saw a link for this video over a year ago and i jizzed in my pants! Can anyone help me find it again? This is what I can remember:
White MKV rolling, shot with a fisheye lens, 3-wheeling, BBS RS? The wheels could possibly have been painted purple/some other crazy color? It was a very well put together video. 

I think you're talking about Paul's (plain's) old rabbit on the raderwerks video? Matches the description except for the wheels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtJhCHbhHC0


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that video has JJ and old DUBAUDI written all over it


----------



## broski (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
I think you're talking about Paul's (plain's) old rabbit on the raderwerks video? Matches the description except for the wheels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtJhCHbhHC0

That's it







Thank you


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_that video has JJ and old DUBAUDI written all over it









with the exception of the grain and noise in the picure, I would say your right.


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*









just adding this to my watched topics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_that video has JJ and old DUBAUDI written all over it









those videos were awesome ... does anyone know if they are havin any new ones made?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I doubt it since JJ was the one who made them all... but there a bunch of new vids shot and edited by him on the dubkorps forum...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
those videos were awesome ... does anyone know if they are havin any new ones made?

Yes, more will be coming soon sir.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
Yes, more will be coming soon sir.









just not by jj


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
just not by jj

exactly. Nothing against JJ, but we got others that has mad vid skills.










_Modified by Wyman at 8:56 PM 4-21-2009_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
Yes, more will be coming soon sir.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








I said OLD dubaudi chris







they had noise and grain


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

that color is perfect.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_that color is perfect.









What he said


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_that color is perfect.









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It looks so freaking nice... I want to see it in person, but I have a bad habit of touchings things I shouldn't.. That sounds dirty, but I don't mean it like that..


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I want to see it in person, but I have a bad habit of touchings things I shouldn't.. That sounds dirty, but I don't mean it like that.. 

sure sus....


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*









I'm really pissed the majority of these came out blurry because I didn't have a tripod and the damned aperture was at 4.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

never trust a girl with 2 first names as her whole name...hahaha


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

Bump that one over and add on


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Silver... Car is looking $$$$$$. I'd like to know what you have instore from TMT... IM me if it's secrets


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_It looks so freaking nice... I want to see it in person, but I have a bad habit of touchings things I shouldn't.. That sounds dirty, but I don't mean it like that..

















yes she does


----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

WOW! I like the Color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

LOL! "Oh hey look there's black on your car... **** man"


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

car looks ridiculous Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Thanks man


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks so good!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Thanks








What you rolling now


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Thanks








What you rolling now









Still have the mk3, soon to be sold. Looking for a 964.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

How bout a 996


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Got to have an air cooled.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

Nice







you been looking at any?


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

woww


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (chrissokos)*

_ <my car, am i low enough?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Bnana)*

NO


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

bahaha


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

so i hope everyone pics up the new pvw to see dans feature.








even if he has to make of fun of the mk1...


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

noob question but im trying to get my air in tonight. have a vlair 480, wondering what i should be running in the inlet port? do i plug it or should i be running some line into it?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

If I'm understanding you right... Nothing


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so i hope everyone pics up the new pvw to see dans feature.








even if he has to make of fun of the mk1...









whoa who made fun of your mk1?


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so i just leave the threaded hole exposed?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

Pics of said hole


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

i think you mean the port on the back of the compressor, thats where it brings the air into, you need to put the filter that the compressor comes with at the end so it filters out any particles in the air


----------



## beerxcore (Dec 19, 2007)

hey i've been creepin the thread for a couple months and i was wondering, is this strictly bags? 
i'm on coils but i'm tucking about half my tires on 17s








btw jeff, wasn't your car for sale a couple months ago?


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (beerxcore)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beerxcore* »_hey i've been creepin the thread for a couple months and i was wondering, is this strictly bags? 


Yes


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_i think you mean the port on the back of the compressor, thats where it brings the air into, you need to put the filter that the compressor comes with at the end so it filters out any particles in the air


yeah im an idiot, literally looked at what i had on the counter and figured it out 2 min after i posted yesterday. thanks though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*

New rollers (photobucket sucks)
















front needs to come down


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

the rears look great, yeah the fronts need to come down though


----------



## 2.8dohcvtach (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_New rollers (photobucket sucks)











that thing is sick! saw it at staggered.Is even better with the new wheels


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks better in person


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

^^^ you're pulling off alphards the best right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

polished alphards look soo good.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8dohcvtach)*

Jeff I hadn't seen the new color yet















Absolutely stellar bro, I knew you would keep it classy and it definitely adds to the lines and overall theme of the car, again absolutely stellar work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (beerxcore)*

big tires dont count
_Quote, originally posted by *beerxcore* »_hey i've been creepin the thread for a couple months and i was wondering, is this strictly bags? 
i'm on coils but i'm tucking about half my tires on 17s








btw jeff, wasn't your car for sale a couple months ago?


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I have a question, can old members re-enter with different vehicles?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The answer is yes


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_I have a question, can old members re-enter with different vehicles?

uh oh... do it now!! lets see it paul!
and shawn, who the hell made you president? i still need a new bar sticker! get on that shiz!!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

do I get to play?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

That looks so killer man!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

holy balls!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

SICK!


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i hope my passat has a stance similar to that once we get around to bagging it in a few years.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Damn







Car turned out great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_do I get to play?

So ****ing hot







Those MRRs are money.


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChrisTheBlackGuy* »_
uh oh... do it now!! lets see it paul!
and shawn, who the hell made you president? i still need a new bar sticker! get on that shiz!!










Cause I don't have my car on air and I am still here







So it only makes sense that Paul can.







I am not president. Paul is a good dood! 
I told you I am not making bar stickers again.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

passat looks good.








dans car looks fantasic as usual.















i dont have any stickers.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_









glad you mounted these. they set it off.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I told you I am not making bar stickers again. 

you told me that? really? pfft... f that shiz clown! youll do as youre told! put the lotion on your skin or youll get the hose again! and make my friggin sticker! you joining austin's fight against those guys now too or what?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no I just did it as a one time thing cause Greg couldn't. Out of respect I don't do them.







I have nothing against any of those dudes. Sorry holmes


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_










I think its time to get that front lower


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

who has a 4 link laying arround????


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
glad you mounted these. they set it off.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, i had to downgrade the front brakes from the g60's to a stock mkIII 2.0 set from my jetta. 
and the front will be going lower shawn


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

that CC is nuts


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_that CC is nuts









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*

couple shots i took today:


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_who has a 4 link laying arround????

you plan on racing that thing just go with a 3 more common and easier


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that fornt needs to come down just a tad


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that fornt needs to come down just a tad

indeed... level it out and it will look dope


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_do I get to play?

Wow... what a difference the right set of wheels can make. Those RS4 reps never looked right on the CC. Much more VIP and WAY sexy. Love the new wheels and love the drop even MORE!! Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Wow... what a difference the right set of wheels can make. Those RS4 reps never looked right on the CC. Much more VIP and WAY sexy. Love the new wheels and love the drop even MORE!! Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

thanks. I've got some parts off to paint now and then I'm going to redo the trunk again







I'm still not happy with it


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

The trunk looked very basic before, but it was clean. It's hard to fit 2 subs, amps, and air ride stuff into a trunk and still have space. I'm in the process of completely redoing my entire trunk setup right now for my air ride install. I'm going from 2 12w6v1's down to one, so I can actually use my trunk again.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVB-LB4thzE


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Tears of joy from the passenger?








It's amazing... Any car + RSs + low = win.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVB-LB4thzE

yo son.. why u makin lil' girls cry????


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cause she was laughing really hard


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_The trunk looked very basic before, but it was clean. It's hard to fit 2 subs, amps, and air ride stuff into a trunk and still have space. I'm in the process of completely redoing my entire trunk setup right now for my air ride install. I'm going from 2 12w6v1's down to one, so I can actually use my trunk again.

yeah i had two w6's in mine, two jl amps and barely had room for a 5 gall tank and complressor, plus all the valves, crossovers for spearkers and wiring were tucked under a subfloor in the trunk....
1 sub is typically enough though


----------



## iXeS 4 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (tivs31)*

I hope you guys like it








H&R Low High End coil


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (iXeS 4)*

not a fan of reverse rake.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*









Canadians!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
yeah i had two w6's in mine, two jl amps and barely had room for a 5 gall tank and complressor, plus all the valves, crossovers for spearkers and wiring were tucked under a subfloor in the trunk....
1 sub is typically enough though









Luckily I decided to get the AirRide Technologies management and the manifold they use is like 2 inches wide and 4 inches long, so it's so compact that it takes up no space at all. It's the two huge PPI amps I have, the ridiculous amount of wiring needed for the stereo, the 5 gallon tank, and don't forget how big the box needs to be for JL 12w6 subs. Santi mentioned going down to one sub which would actually allow me to use the trunk, and once I removed the everything from the trunk and took out the back seats, I could get a much better perspective of what I could do. with the space I had, and this time I'm actually going to be able to use the trunk.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

I've got a CC so I have a **** ton of room to work with but if I use it all up, oh well. Next I think I'll be playing with hardlines


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Canadians!









BALLER http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Canadians and their funkified wheels.......its a buncha malarky


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

Sell me that other W6 Alex!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

he means dick when he means w6


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_he means dick when he means w6









or that, yea sure whatever sell me something


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

lol i just read that and it makes no sense
you win that battle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_lol i just read that and it makes no sense
you win that battle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that was the plan!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Canadians!









My kind of driveway shot


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
you plan on racing that thing just go with a 3 more common and easier

4 link because im not relocating the gas tank, its going to be mounted "backwards" and would just like more support/structure if its going to be taking a beating


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

flat caps are win. every time.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Flat caps on RM's kinda blew my mind...
I'm not gonna lie..


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_not a fan of reverse rake.

are they 20s? dam they look biggggg


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_









MY GOD! PB interior looks amazing man. That whole look is ideal.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

That might be one of the worst photos I've ever seen you take. What's up with the fake HDR crap?







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wtf are you talking about those are shadows you ****er! !! ! ! You know I do not do HDR at all
and I didn't have the CP turned the right way


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_
MY GOD! PB interior looks amazing man. That whole look is ideal.

I told him id trade him my full R32 leather interior... he laughed


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SweetandLow)*

diddy take your damn tint off!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_Sell me that other W6 Alex!

Haha I didn't realize you were talking to me. That might be a possiblilty. Once I'm done building my setup, let's talk. I'm still thinking I may want to use it, but I have a feeling that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Das Bandit (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_diddy take your damn tint off!

Doesnt look like he has tint...
Who's going to be the first to try these out?







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4367608


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

maybe he did take it off its hard to tell in that pic,


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

Someone try this! It may be a repost.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by UbrGubr at 2:43 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (UbrGubr)*

ahahahahaha


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_









more please?


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

are all the seats as good as the one you showed me?
if so it looks great
go take your door cards off now!


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_are all the seats as good as the one you showed me?
if so it looks great
go take your door cards off now!

yaa they turned out swell.
he got my boot done too. I told him the cards will be dropped off after datb prob.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_maybe he did take it off its hard to tell in that pic,

its off.








minus the rear, gotta do that ish this weekend, not looking forward to it


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

cant wait to see your car at datb

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_cant wait to see your car at datb

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










its a piece of **** really and im not just sayin


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

Ah man. I liked the tint on your car.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
its a piece of **** really and im not just sayin

Yeah right


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Yeah right









your the baller not me..
your car is def a heavy hitter in 09


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

love it


----------



## danielface (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_










how as ****


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_


























now i wouldnt know or anything.. but that car looks like it would be owned buy a cheeseburger eatin crisp monster


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

KFC eatin crisp monster, get it right son


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Doey20v)*

Hahahaha... That a boy Doey


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*

why o why can't those wheels fit over R brakes


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_


























Trade me your wheels for some VN lines?!?!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Doey20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doey20v* »_KFC eatin crisp monster, get it right son









hahah wait till you go to all you can eat KFC. 
_Warning: Psi is not responsible for any heart attacks or strokes due to grease consumed by brits while in his presence in the United states. _


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
hahah wait till you go to all you can eat KFC. 


such a thing exists?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
such a thing exists?

yea. you dont have all you can eat KFC buffet? ****s the mad note.


----------



## GTI Fish 7 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_do I get to play?










that car is so legit


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (GTI Fish 7)*

















And new hieight


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_
















And new hieight

























not ****ing bad at all


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
not ****ing bad at all

You got that right


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
not ****ing bad at all

One of the best to me right now. Straight digging this car


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

x2.
i think 19's on a mk4 is the way to go.
so..the motor is out of the mk1.
time for some shaving,painting and swapping. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

I feel like 19s limit how low you can drive depending on the offsets.


----------



## ChrisTheBlackGuy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: (DEV!N)*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dunno. fuse pic doesnt do anything for me. it isnt "bad ass" to be that low w/ bags, its expected. usually shots like that are saying: "look how huge my testicles are, I drive like this all the GD time." Usually static suspension guys dont roll that low is why. *shrug*
Car looks _beautiful_ though w/ those wheels and stance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_I dunno. fuse pic doesnt do anything for me. it isnt "bad ass" to be that low w/ bags, its expected. usually shots like that are saying: "look how huge my testicles are, I drive like this all the GD time." Usually static suspension guys dont roll that low is why. *shrug*
Car looks _beautiful_ though w/ those wheels and stance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


but do you see the point behind that fuse pic kris? its not saying look how cool i am its showing us that he is almost laying subframe in a MK4 on 19's. He would already be there if he was on 18's. 19's limit the drop alot.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
yea. you dont have all you can eat KFC buffet? ****s the mad note. 

word is ****ing bond. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_
word is ****ing bond. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yo England we have our priority's straight, they argue about air/static and we talk about buffets.. hhah


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

buffets are fashow the ish


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_buffets are fashow the ish


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

ive only been to one all you can eat buffet KFC and it was amazing since then i have never seen one ever again. It is elusive. 


_Modified by MilfDubs at 9:57 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

remind me to poop on your hood in ga.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
remind me to poop on your hood in ga. 

man wtf. it better not be runny


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
man wtf. it better not be runny

hahah High def video of my poop on your hood. um it depends the food in helen is par at best. that cuppled with beer and jager could lead to looseness.
btw i fronted the money for your mug/shirt/sticker.







so you owe me


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_ive only been to one all you can eat buffet KFC and it was amazing since then i have never seen one ever again. It is elusive. 

There used to be one in St. Paul, MN but I haven't been there in probably 10 years.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (TickTack)*

one to share:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

are those tires 45 series?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

One from the GLGTG.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You ever get there front wheel sorted out?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_are those tires 45 series? 

yes sir they are


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
hahah High def video of my poop on your hood. um it depends the food in helen is par at best. that cuppled with beer and jager could lead to looseness.
btw i fronted the money for your mug/shirt/sticker.







so you owe me

o **** i forgot about that. damn man thanx <3 xoxo
ps-i need paint, so you must **** acid particles with keys or something so i have an exscuse to change the color haha


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_one to share:









Dan why not the picture of your machanic working on the car.... That's right.. Bunsen has his own personal machanic 


_Modified by WillyWalderbeast at 4:33 PM 5-5-2009_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_one to share:









wow dan. I heart you. you complete me.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

i heart rs's


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

Here's a new one from me. Still getting things finished up before I reveal too much


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Here's a new one from me. Still getting things finished up before I reveal too much










OOOOOOOOOOOOO i see new interior


----------



## BAM~13 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

I can't wait to join the Club


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

holly **** that looks good moacur


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just wait I will have a surprise by the end of june


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

i love that color so much. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
i demand more pics.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Here's a new one from me. Still getting things finished up before I reveal too much










Show us more.... Show us more


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

That car really reminds me of Greg Howell's Mk4 especially the silver to beige color change, and the airride and the, big power


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I made love to that car already.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I made love to that car already. 

Is that why he resparyed the car??


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes most likely. I was wearing protection though???


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

wow shawn.


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

the prestiges are super nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I miss mine sometimes


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_










Is that a bagged R32?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

that's what it says


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Here's a new one from me. Still getting things finished up before I reveal too much


















jeff that peanut butter interior looks awesome, I am glad you went with something other than black. I cant wait to see this in person.



_Modified by Stan Marsh at 1:36 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (D Brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Brown* »_

Is that a bagged R32?









Actually, I know it's confusing, but Mike's favorite Spanish soccer player is Madrid Cohete star #32 Rafael Baggador. people think his car is bagged all the time.









_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_
Dan why not the picture of your machanic working on the car.... That's right.. Bunsen has his own personal machanic 


That's true actually, I dont do any of the work on my car, I pay to have it get done



















_Modified by Bunsen McMastersauce at 2:06 PM 5-6-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Moar!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

x2


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Jeff, your car tickles my fancy.. In a really really REALLY good way.. I also noticed it's the screen saver at SEM Motorsports in Toronto.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You better start posting more in here


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Jeff, your car tickles my fancy.. In a really really REALLY good way.. I also noticed it's the screen saver at SEM Motorsports in Toronto.









Thanks! What's SEM Motorsports?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_
That's true actually, I dont do any of the work on my car, I pay to have it get done










how much?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

A BT/VW tuning shop in Toronto. You might remember them from this...








Marco's baby...








They are most well known for building these around here, but they are also known for building VR6Ts pushing over 500 WHP.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Nice! Glad I'm there screensaver then


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR*

Did a bit more interior work today.. Used the wifes yoga mat to save my knees







Worked well


----------



## mk4lifeson (Sep 22, 2007)

looks sick man.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

moar seats in the garage too?


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

you know what they say about women who do yoga.


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

they dont shave?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JustinS1219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_they dont shave?

bwahaha


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_you know what they say about women who do yoga.









Oh yes


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

jeff your ****s gunna be fire man! cant wait to see more pics of it.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeff can't get enough of your car....


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

moacur car looks sick can wait to see that interior


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Did a bit more interior work today..


interesting choice.. I believe I saw those for sale on the tex a little bit ago...


----------



## bharry07 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

GTI looks great


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bharry07* »_GTI looks great










OH SNAP! NO HE DIDNT!


----------



## Bora-gav (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## dub-addiction (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

Super Clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (dub-addiction)*

gorgeous.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
OH SNAP! NO HE DIDNT!








Yes he did


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

yeah Jeff, the Golf really does look rad


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_yeah Jeff, the Golf really does look rad


I didnt know they made a 2.0l golf in Mojave beige.... (I just went there)


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
I didnt know they made a 2.0l golf in Mojave beige.... (I just went there)









Cold blooded


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Congrats Dan! Just got my new PVW today.. Looking good brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (wtf_pogi)*
















[/QUOTE]
THATS THE cleanest corolla i have ever seen... just remove the eyelids... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (tonyb2580)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

WTF? Whys that look so weird


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_WTF? Whys that look so weird


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i believe it is either photoshopped...or he cambered in the fronts too much and did not space them properly.



_Modified by MadTextureYo at 8:41 PM 5-9-2009_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

one with my old wheels


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_










stephen hawking's car is sweeeet


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can we go back to a year ago when most of these new baggers hated us


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_can we go back to a year ago when most of these new baggers hated us









i wish. i wish i could go back 4 years ago when every meet i went to i was called a mexican and was asked to make i hop


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i wish. i wish i could go back 4 years ago when every meet i went to i was called a mexican and was asked to make i hop

The Berkshire's must be behind the times because that's all people around here ask me if I can do.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*

A few new shots:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think its time for a rack delete on your car


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

looking good as always dan.








i think i may be refinishing another set of RS...whats the name of the place where you had your redrills done?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

I was toying with the idea of removing the rails, im not too sure about it, plus finding the piece that runs along the body with no holes is hard.
Thanks Jamie, i had my redrill done at BAR Plating in Meriden


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you can get them from VW. all you need is the etka to get the part #s


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

electrical tape should work no?


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

Whore i no


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Doey20v)*

^
Good lord doing it so right. I LOVE your car


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bunsen McMastersauce* »_A few new shots:


Dan how come you didn't shoot your own car for your feature?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*

TWINS!!! kinda


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*



PAULITO said:


> TWINS!!! kinda


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

New wheels look great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I love IFX...







I'd hit em both.. But I'd never tell any of you guys that.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re:*


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Love that mini


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You get that thing lower dude?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_You get that thing lower dude? 

Should be finally going lower this week. The machine shop should have my front mounts done today and the shorter rear struts are sitting waiting to be installed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^^^ cant wait


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_I love IFX...







I'd hit em both.. But I'd never tell any of you guys that.









lies


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Doey20v)*

see u in a few days.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sh-tsweak.)*

so can anyone tell me what size washers to camber the rears in a mk4? im waiting for myne to sell and getting bored with it so why not


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*

its all a guessing game, do it in an alignment machine


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

mk4's been put on the back burner for a second. the new get up.








.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_its all a guessing game, do it in an alignment machine

i mean like 1/2 inch or what, not how many


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

so jealous.
the things i would do for a clean mk1 coupe...

so any suggestions on colors for the bay?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_
i mean like 1/2 inch or what, not how many

thats what i mean like you just gotta put some in there bolt it back together and see what the reading is then go from there, all differnet thicknesses would be nessicary

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so jealous.
the things i would do for a clean mk1 coupe...

so any suggestions on colors for the bay?


what color will the car be, wheels? 


_Modified by d1rtyj4k3 at 12:14 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

oh okay thanks
anyone know why i might be having this issue? i just put in a new pressure switch and evreything worked the 1st time and now it wont fill anymore, wires feel hot but nothing else does


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_oh okay thanks
anyone know why i might be having this issue? i just put in a new pressure switch and evreything worked the 1st time and now it wont fill anymore, wires feel hot but nothing else does

whats your setup again?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

sounds like a relay to me..


----------



## JustinS1219 (Aug 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so jealous.
so any suggestions on colors for the bay?


marbleized something


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinS1219* »_
marbleized something


stop posting in here


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Wood grain " look "


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Wood grain " look "


























awesome.. I hope that holds up. I have a cover i was doing like that bu the heat keeps ****ing it in the ass


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

It's not mine. Just something I saw recently that I thought looked pretty cool. I can't keep paint on my cover either... Right by the turbo it just melts away. Have had it painted a few times. My two other S3 covers that are out of the way of indirect heat.. hold up fine.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
whats your setup again?

when i bypass the switch the compressors kick on...with the switch in they do not, it was brand new too


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

so my wonderful gf baked some cupcakes 2night.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

oh **** i could tear those up in a second


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_
when i bypass the switch the compressors kick on...with the switch in they do not, it was brand new too

my guess would be a bad pessure switch, they can be bad brand new. What pressure switch you lookin for, Ive got a couple lying around.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

just a 110/145, thats what i orderd, i wonder if i talk to kevin if i could get another one, my first one went bad after months


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_just a 110/145, thats what i orderd, i wonder if i talk to kevin if i could get another one, my first one went bad after months

pm me your addy, I think I have one, I can send it out today


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

not any good like some of you guys but i've been getting better


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

that last pic is sick


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotvr6guy* »_that last pic is sick

Agreed. Great composition.


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (Bora-gav)*

clean bora 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the wheels


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so my wonderful gf baked some cupcakes 2night.










I could go for one of those right now


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

I could go for one of those right now









with all those colors they look like something Talon would wanna put on his car.
Bangin shots from this weekend too jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*









Thanks man and Welcome back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

umm where was the phone call a hole


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*








I'll hit ya up today


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i got the front a little lower


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Looking good!


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Santi heard what happened at SoWo... Thats a bummer man, hope everything works out and you get that thing fixed up better than before http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*

I heard about that too. Even saw a pic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Drunk chicks and cars don't mix


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

did he get into an accident?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Kind of. a drunk girl hit is car. Damage isn't major. Luckily. 
lets just let it go and move on.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

Yeah... some girl plowed right into his car. Think I saw it on EG..


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

What part of the car was hit, sorry to hear. The pics look good from what ive seen online of your car down there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*








.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

There are threads dedicated to this post there. I am sorry. I just do not feel the need for it here too


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

So guys, anything happening in FL in october, me and a couple of friends are coming over for a 3week vacation


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Fixxfest is in October right?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you let me know Viking


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*











_Modified by uberdork at 12:46 AM 5-19-2009_


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

please more pics of the MK5 with the alphards!! please i wanna see some better shots of the rims


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*

What are you doing for lighting? Is that one or two?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks like two alien bees


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

looks like one more towards the rear would get rid of that casting shadow towards the back


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

Some new pics, shot at Wörthersee last week
Me and my car








































Mike Kippen and my car


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sick. when do I get to take pictures of it?


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (steppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_









Someone get Scott Mason to ship this guy some great plates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (steppal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steppal* »_









who do you have to kill to get fenders like that? 
i hate this thread. it's the only place that makes me want to sell my R and go FWD....except for Jeff's car.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anyone in eastern pa or baltimore have anything super sick going on?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got something going on in oregon


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lern geografy. sto0pid.








I'm going to be in baltimore for a week, and would love some **** to take pics of. as of now I dont have anything lined up.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

gooooooooooooooooooosh


----------



## Styleprojekt (Jul 4, 2005)




----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I love star wars legos


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (SgregVanliewC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SgregVanliewC* »_please more pics of the MK5 with the alphards!! please i wanna see some better shots of the rims 

nothing fancy


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


























http://www.flickr.com/ryanmeloyDOTcom


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*

Good lord! Those wheels are $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Love the CCWs. Nice switch from the LMs. I've been looking to get the same wheels for a little bit now. Didn't realize how inexpensive they were relative to wheels in that class. Sick shots as always too Ryan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

thanks guys....the CCWs were just a temp setup for sowo. the cars back on jack stands until the rest of my stuff comes in to build the new set.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

it should be permanent..**** looked dope at sowo


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

















3C of friend


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (steppal)*








Damn! Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Damn! Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got some more
























































































[/


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (steppal)*

steppal, the red mk4 on the bentley wheels is yours right? 
i have to tell you, that is one of my new favorite mk4s..... ever....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jeff stickers? whats the deallio holmes

PS
All that HDR crap hurts my eyes and head.










_Modified by Shawn W. at 4:30 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

Riding Dirty
















I'll have more pics later


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Riding Dirty








I'll have more pics later 

ooh... stories!...
Great shot though!


----------



## steppal (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (gr0undscraper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gr0undscraper* »_steppal, the red mk4 on the bentley wheels is yours right? 
i have to tell you, that is one of my new favorite mk4s..... ever....









Yes thats my car. Thank's man


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (steppal)*









sc430 wheels? they look nastyyyyy painted like that


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (hotvr6guy)*

damn....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_damn....



that b4 wasn't that low last year, but had the wheels


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

How do we feel about a little backyard home brew? Thank you *Shawn W.* from Manolo. Those badges would set it off... Maybe...
























Mine.
















Traded the Sigma 17-70mm F2.8 in for a Canon 28-135mm F3.5-5.6 IS. I must say I'm a lot happier with the results as far as clarity.. It doesn't focus as quickly or as easily as the Sigma, but these shots have little editing in the way of sharpness...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Oh and I picked up something new today. Its getting bagged and the 190 will stay static.








I should be sleeping now but I am looking at parts


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I hate you... AND your job... I just got an excited text from Andrew... Something about a party at H20i...
What did you do this time? And when/where can I get a L.L.S sticker/stencil? Stencil would be that much better since my hatch is going bye bye in a few...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am waiting on Jeff for stickers I can make a stencil once I have that. 
Yeah he is staying in our condo this year. Along with Wyman. So we will be drinking







Feel free to stop on by. Or I will see you at Rudi's condo I am sure. 
I got me a wagon, but not a vw or audi. I should be ordering a few things from people this coming week to make it all happen. I am just going to build all 4 corners. It should be simple once the parts get here.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
that b4 wasn't that low last year, but had the wheels









yea i saw a picture of the car a while back but didnt think he was still running them...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am waiting on Jeff for stickers I can make a stencil once I have that. 


Shawn.. Tried to call you a couple days back. Thanks for returning the call








IM me your address and I will get a sticker in the mail to you today


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha oh yeah sorry been crazy busy I will show you what I mean in a photoshop


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Shawn wat u get for new car?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

IM sent


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tee-hee.
I still where tha heck Rudi is staying...
My girlfriend and I were thinking of renting a condo for the week.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Stay with Meghan


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

here is a couple of more form SOWO.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

thank u shawn for the lead on the badges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

They are at the house o' Kleck as we speak. Hopefully *oh tell me lies* and *eurotrsh* will bring them up at the end of the month!








3 months and counting of Hoffman for my shizz.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

BBS RS's with a 43 offset.. the wheels are 18x 8.5.. what spacers should i run? i was thinking 20mm rear and 15 front. it's a mkIV jetta on bags.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am waiting on Jeff for stickers I can make a stencil once I have that. 
Yeah he is staying in our condo this year. Along with Wyman. So we will be drinking







Feel free to stop on by. 

Dont come by. No one wants to see the likes of you...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

mmmm salty.
hey wyman thanks for getting back to me


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_BBS RS's with a 43 offset.. the wheels are 18x 8.5.. what spacers should i run? i was thinking 20mm rear and 15 front. it's a mkIV jetta on bags.









so are they super RS's, or regular RS's w/ slant lips? I wanna see them. 
Are they redrilled to 5x100? or you're getting adapters? 
If you want more a flush fitment, do 20s up front and 25s rear. Thats if they are 8.5s all around et43


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
so are they super RS's, or regular RS's w/ slant lips? I wanna see them. 
Are they redrilled to 5x100? or you're getting adapters? 
If you want more a flush fitment, do 20s up front and 25s rear. Thats if they are 8.5s all around et43

Thanks, Santi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They are 8.5s all around with the offset being 43 all around. they are regular RS's and they are redrilled to 5x100.
Misha said to do 20 front and 23 rear. i was thinking 15 front and 20 rear. lol. idk what to do.
20 front and 25 rear does sound good though.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Sent some mail your way today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
hey wyman thanks for getting back to me









my bad fool, i'll hit you up tomorrow..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_thank u shawn for the lead on the badges http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you got those yellow joints? I almost bought them


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
you got those yellow joints? I almost bought them









yeah susannah ordered them for me and they are with *klecker69* he's gonna bring them when he comes up for our junejitter bug show


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Yeah he is staying in our condo this year. Along with Wyman. So we will be drinking







Feel free to stop on by. Or I will see you at Rudi's condo I am sure. 
I got me a wagon, but not a vw or audi. I should be ordering a few things from people this coming week to make it all happen. I am just going to build all 4 corners. It should be simple once the parts get here. 

how come i am not invited to stay at this condo..... wtfbbq


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Chris you're so cool you don't NEED an invite.. D'uh!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
how come i am not invited to stay at this condo..... wtfbbq

not cool enough my guy......







you know im just bs'n.....


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

thanks Susanna 
and Wyman.. Hummf to you sir. humf
I gots my own condo.....


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*










can someone PLEASE explain to me what is up with these front fenders? are they pulled to hell and back. in total honesty: these completely ruin the car and look utterly horrible in comparison with the rest of the car


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
how come i am not invited to stay at this condo..... wtfbbq


You need a spot to lay your head homie?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

oh this can't miss..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
and Wyman.. Hummf to you sir. humf
I gots my own condo.....









oh nice.. that means I can bounce back and forth then... Thanks Chris, you're a pal.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
You need a spot to lay your head homie? 

No ive had my place for months... I just like to feel evolved ha ha







. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
oh nice.. that means I can bounce back and forth then... Thanks Chris, you're a pal.









true


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wyman is just whoring himself at the beach


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Wyman is just whoring himself at the beach

yup manwhore all the way


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
yup manwhore all the way

haha, gotta top last year.... you know what im talking about Chris and Shawn...















j/k boys


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

ohhhh Cannnnnnnnada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Just saying hi to the LLS Crew. Just got my air ride done last week. (thanks Santi and Andrew)
Pics from SoWo


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

soooo sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (njwolfturbo)*

Looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any side profile shots?


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_soooo sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks, couldn't do it without Open Road









_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Looks great man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any side profile shots?

No, haven't had a chance to take any shots. All of my pics from SoWo were accidentally deleted.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

Well get that bad boy out on a shoot tomorrow.. I wanna see it


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (njwolfturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njwolfturbo* »_

















so amazing! beautiful.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

Agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Absolutely love that pic


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

just a reminder my car is still in one piece. cell phone pic (panorama) 




_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:26 PM 5-25-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_just a reminder my car is still in one piece. 


and still looking fresh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this POS


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

who has some fender wells laying arround ??? what about some 6" frame notches







???


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_just a reminder my car is still in one piece. cell phone pic (panorama) 

_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:26 PM 5-25-2009_


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this POS 









****ing dope guys, both cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_just a reminder my car is still in one piece. cell phone pic (panorama) 










my car is in a million.


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Well get that bad boy out on a shoot tomorrow.. I wanna see it









If it stops raining in Florida I might get some pics tonight


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (njwolfturbo)*

YAY! I can finally post in the air suspension forum since I'm bagged now! (Mucho thanks to Shawn W.)








DISCLAIMER: 
Still running stock struts in the front and rear, so the front is still hella high. Coilovers on order today to be installed ASAP.









Me and the man, himself


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (scandalous_cynce)*

OMGHAI2U!








A/S/L?
Buttsecks?


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_










That's totally a yes to the last question...


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
That's totally a yes to the last question...









Oh, I thought he was asking me to put it in HIS bum.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_Oh, I thought he was asking me to put it in HIS bum.


















I dont think the answered changed...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Congrats, Cynce!


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Congrats, Cynce! 

Thanks, Mike!







Hurry and get yours done!
A3, A4, A6 shoot?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_Thanks, Mike!







Hurry and get yours done!


It'll never happen.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

when do the rollers show up


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

A few weeks ago.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

what is they


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_
Thanks, Mike!







Hurry and get yours done!
A3, A4, A6 shoot? 

Oh yes


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

does anyone have any oldskool volvos on bags i need a little inspiration...


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

No. But I like where your head is at.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

OMG! girl on air! jiiiizzzz in my paaants


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtrida274* »_does anyone have any oldskool volvos on bags i need a little inspiration...

I always wanted to bag a older volvo..... Hurry up and do it...


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_
I always wanted to bag a older volvo..... Hurry up and do it...

i want to see a 240 wagon on bags...


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

i think some of the volvos in here are on air: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...60857


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_just a reminder my car is still in one piece. cell phone pic (panorama) 

_Modified by Rat4Life at 10:26 PM 5-25-2009_

cellphones do panoramics now? ****. I'm going to be out of business before ya know it.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Actually **** a volvo... How about an older saab


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

900 turbo?


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_OMGHAI2U!








A/S/L?
Buttsecks?

HAHA


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

im in the process, the rears are actually quite complicating on these things...and mine is a sedan


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_OMGHAI2U!








A/S/L?
Buttsecks?

only you D...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Wyman)*

This thread needs to start producing again...........


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

agreed.
so im almost ready to paint my block.
im thinking a lime green block, pink bay and do all accessories in a matte black powdercoat.
than for the wheels doing BBS with green centers and pink bolts....


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_agreed.
so im almost ready to paint my block.
im thinking a lime green block, pink bay and do all accessories in a matte black powdercoat.
than for the wheels doing BBS with green centers and pink bolts....


you do that and i will love you like no other.... no ****


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

you get banned or something Chris?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
cellphones do panoramics now? ****. I'm going to be out of business before ya know it.









yes my little sony ericsson does, the only problem is that you have to make 3 shots to make one panoramic,thats why 2 of the garages look crooked . and in picasa it looks alot sharper for some reason.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_you get banned or something Chris?

vortex doesnt like black folk.. 
Hence why im on screen name number 20 something


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_you get banned or something Chris?


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
vortex doesnt like black folk.. 
Hence why im on screen name number 20 something

truff son... yep, of course i did. something about non sense or other... Wyman, you know youre next right? and Chris, if i were you, i would just keep pretending youre white because before you know it, youll be on sn 30 something







i think the vortex is catching on that youre an honorary black guy


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_

truff son... yep, of course i did. something about non sense or other... Wyman, you know youre next right? and Chris, if i were you, i would just keep pretending youre white because before you know it, youll be on sn 30 something







i think the vortex is catching on that youre an honorary black guy










They been trippin on my blackness since 1998.. Sucka ass ****** wanna play me..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there is some nonsense going on in this piece.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_

truff son... yep, of course i did. something about non sense or other... Wyman, you know youre next right? and Chris, if i were you, i would just keep pretending youre white because before you know it, youll be on sn 30 something







i think the vortex is catching on that youre an honorary black guy










they got it in for us dog....


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
They been trippin on my blackness since 1998.. Sucka ass ****** wanna play me.. 

sig material


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtrida274* »_does anyone have any oldskool volvos on bags i need a little inspiration...


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

take the sand bags out of the hatch and you'll be good


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (passat_98)*

WOO HOO! Got the wheels! Should have them on by Monday! Just gota wait on my Tires! Should look pretty good in my opinion.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this POS 









check this 190


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

new fan of 190 here!!!


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









Sweet! I'm currently working on a setup for my Volvo 142.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

2 low life cars in the builds section of this months Eurotuner.








http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaleGribble* »_
check this 190










I do believe that is not a 190 but a 300







and its a westside car from england








I know it all


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_<img title="This image has been resized. Original size: 1000x667" style="max-width: 800px;" src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3325/3573846199_89727e7f2d_o.jpg" border="0" height="533" width="800">


No posting side pic of the my car til we get the front lowered!


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I know it all

wise ass







my bad


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DaleGribble)*

my rat terrier's name is dale gribble.


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scandalous_cynce* »_
No posting side pic of the my car til we get the front lowered!










i'm ok with that.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaleGribble* »_
wise ass







my bad


The only reason I say 300 is cause the vents are gone on the c pillar, but it could be a 190 with those shaved. not much difference in the two cars


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_my rat terrier's name is dale gribble.









Holy crap, there IS a dog with ears bigger than my dogs!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

are you going to finish Mikes car this weekend?


----------



## scrubdub (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

any dope mk3 4 door golfs in lowlife?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_are you going to finish Mikes car this weekend? 

Finish, no. But I'm doing all the electrical today and should hopefully have it finished next weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

taking classes all summer so i havent been moving as fast as i have wanted on the mk1 but the new motor is finally starting to come together.
















i had planned to paint the head, but i kinda of like it silver.
i feel like if the head was painted it would be too over the top, almost tacky.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

aka youre trying to make excuses for being lazy.
tape it off and do it already.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

paint the spokes of the cam gear green to match...


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_paint the spokes of the cam gear green to match...










i like the way you think.








im gonna leave the head alone and paint the short runner and spokes of the cam gear to match the block than im going to do all the accessories in a black wrinkle finish.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_

i like the way you think.








im gonna leave the head alone and paint the short runner and spokes of the cam gear to match the block than im going to do all the accessories in a black wrinkle finish.


i like the way _you_ think, haha. 
i still needto color code my cam gear and oel cap...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

Couple good looking motors right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Finish, no. But I'm doing all the electrical today and should hopefully have it finished next weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


weak


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
weak










well consider the source.......


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mortician)*

dan........ awesome few things id burn but the rest is sick to death


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Def.. a sick wagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I can finally post a picture in this thread...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

thanks guys, sick shot man


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_dan........ awesome few things id burn but the rest is sick to death

what would you burn


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dan you have any stock mk1 struts lying around?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

no, sorry bud


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_dan you have any stock mk1 struts lying around?


i think i could track down a pair of fronts...what kinda shape are needing/what's the intent with em?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

just need them to roll around on till the bay is finished, they could be blown for all i care.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Liked the old wheels better


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jeff I got the sticker. I will do my best to replicate.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you guys are a bad influence...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

^wowzers in my trousers


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sam there are some aero sport bags for sale in wa!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_thanks guys, sick shot man

what would you burn

















some vinyl nothing major.


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Took some new pics. Still need to get my axle notch done. Hopefully next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_you guys are a bad influence...

do it sam


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_








some vinyl nothing major. 

haha, bring on the fire


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
do it sam










the idea of a track car is seemingly less and less appealing...trust me...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
haha, bring on the fire









nothing personal towards you dan.. old wounds


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_
the idea of a track car is seemingly less and less appealing...trust me...










Still trying to wrap my head around mk2 and track car in the same sentence....


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Still trying to wrap my head around mk2 and track car in the same sentence....









ITA and ITB fun stuff in a mk2


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Still trying to wrap my head around mk2 and track car in the same sentence....
















no one likes you...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_







no one likes you...

_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_







no one likes you...


hahhaha


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Nice siggy 2 to 5









Car is still not done but I have been working on it daily. It is getting closer. Have some new wheels coming tomorrow that I hope will clear the brembos without too much trouble..
Had an extra Bonrath that I decided to paint flat black to see if I likes the black better then the color matched... Still undecided at this point










Here's a new rear shot also...


and what I have been working on the last 2-3 weeks whenever I have gotten a chance...Finally got all the edges and kinks worked out since these photos


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

another one


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

hai guiz


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Nice siggy 2 to 5











nice you can call me psi........ every one else does.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

I will


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)




----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*

nice pics thanks man


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_







no one likes you...

Old news sir!!


----------



## SweetandLow (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_nice pics thanks man

No problem, car was defiantly one of my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
car looks amazing as usual, really digging the false floor.








i like the black grill, it flows with the bumper vents and adds some contrast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

I agree but I am still torn at this point. Always like the colormatched.. but I will rock the black for a few weeks and see how it settles into my eyes


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

that trunk setup it very clean.... i like alot


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn can tnkd stop posting the same photos. Redundant repetitive stuff bro. We get it whore it in the MKV section 
****!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

shawn, just because you _still_ aren't on bags anymore, doesn't mean you have to be so angry, angry panda


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*

as far as i can see i didnt post any of the same pics but someone else posted after me a few of the same ones sorry man didnt mean to ruin ur day with some pics guess im not allowed to post in here ill stay away


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am tired of seeing it son! It doesn't change there for it is the same.








update me when you do something new. 
I like being angry. Blame Texas.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i guess the cream autoarts i just put on two days ago are old ill remember not to post next time for ya


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that is all you run is cream. So its obvious that its so bland that I don't notice the boring **** you do.








Feel better?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PS yes I have played wheels and my car still looks better


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i had a cream grill and silver keskins before i guess i do everything cream. maybe my mk3 should of been cream too oh well dang i knew i shouldnt of painted it red. would u like me to paint everything purple because that would be less bland for ya


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hate **** colored wheel trends. My bbs came gold from bbs. They are all original. there for are all GANGSTER. 
I really didn't like your other wheels either. these are better but look like **** cream.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This is just my opinion. It doesn't reflect the opinion of other low.life.society members.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

lol mine came from autoart like that too so....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and? 
Auto art means nothing to me kid, but over priced. You seek membership?


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

u know what i like my car and thats all that matters i usually just keep to myself and very rarely post on vortex. i just like looking at cars and others ideas. im sorry that u dont like my car and im fine with leaving it at that. sorry low life society for wasting a page on ur thread.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

Shawn is a poopy pants.


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_u know what i like my car and thats all that matters i usually just keep to myself and very rarely post on vortex. i just like looking at cars and others ideas. im sorry that u dont like my car and im fine with leaving it at that. sorry low life society for wasting a page on ur thread.


Its not a waste of a page. Its opinions on a website. I for one have particular tastes. 
Don't throw monetary value at me thinking I will be amazed you spent retarded money on wheels.







Then went and painted them jizz colors. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Shawn is a poopy pants.


I am right now. I see more of this dudes cars in here then actual members


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_u know what i like my car and thats all that matters

then why post 100 pics of it? neutral here.... just wondering.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

mmm what's goin on in here. Jizz colored wheels....















Saw Jeff's ride the other day as well, looks way more simple and effective now then it ever ever has! 
Nice work buddy, way to go on all that work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
then why post 100 pics of it? neutral here.... just wondering.

You might as well ask everyone and yourself why you put build threads on here. Kris, I know you don't build your cars for everyone on here yet you have a build thread for every car you have, why do that then?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*

People posts pics out of pride for their cars. Give the guy a break...he only posted a few pics. I personally like the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Yeah but I don't and well it's just my personal choice to say so! Got to take the good with the bad around here! 
Ps dan I stopped making build threads around here! All of my stuff will be on other sites















I will post final photos once the wagon is done.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

shawns being a negative nancy today


----------



## Fast Eddie GTI (Feb 13, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Blame Texas. 


I find this is a good solution for a lot of life's problems.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

I'm from Texas


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*

i remember when people used to get flamed for posting their cars in this thread if they didnt have a "low life" sticker...



_Modified by windsorvr at 7:31 AM 6-2-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Fast Eddie GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fast Eddie GTI* »_
I find this is a good solution for a lot of life's problems.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

is marks old Q on the east coast now?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_is marks old Q on the east coast now?

No, it's in Cali. That's the wrong body kit too. Dumb ass.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
No, it's in Cali. That's the wrong body kit too. Dumb ass.










what's different about it douche? besides the grill


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

D'oh.








Definitely not Mark's old car though.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_D'oh.









Why am I still friends with you?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

So you can say you know me.
The same reason I'm friends with Kippen.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_So you can say you know me.
The same reason I'm friends with Kippen.









Dont flatter yourself D, I dont admit to anyone that I actually know you


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

damn that wagen is sick


----------



## Jeroen16 (Sep 30, 2008)

Marten`s wagon is really sick, looks better in person hehe..
Props to Lennart again!


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (Jeroen16)*

2 of my fav bagged rides seen at DATB.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (SweetandLow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SweetandLow* »_
No problem, car was defiantly one of my favorites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed.... this thing looks great rolling... i love the way it looks fron the rear... new wheels are a hit...


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Hey JEFF, weren't you getting something delivered this monday?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_is marks old Q on the east coast now?









Thats Drews car, helped him with his airride when I was back in DC last summer for my cousins wedding. I didnt know he had finished it, but the car has a full 3 stage silver/pearl white respray. Pretty crazy color.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Hey JEFF, weren't you getting something delivered this monday?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I <3 that white wagon


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

slight variation on my last chop...man i wanna do it..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

do it. you wont. 9.5s all around sam


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_do it. you wont. 9.5s all around sam









honestly, at this point, it's definitely no longer a matter of if, but when...








couldn't find a good shot of the equip 03s to chop...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

That looks so perfect


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdobbins* »_slight variation on my last chop...man i wanna do it..

















you wont do it...


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

sickness


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Thats Drews car, helped him with his airride when I was back in DC last summer for my cousins wedding. I didnt know he had finished it, but the car has a full 3 stage silver/pearl white respray. Pretty crazy color.

drew is cool as **** he drives that thing like he doesnt give a ****, that pearl that flips to purple is nasty 
seeeing these both rolling together on the strip was ill







[/
edit found some more but they suck



















_Modified by d1rtyj4k3 at 10:35 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

I got a couple rollers of both together. I have to upload them ill post em up here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

well hurry up!!!!!!!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

this thread is looking good. . .
what up jamie?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
You might as well ask everyone and yourself why you put build threads on here. Kris, I know you don't build your cars for everyone on here yet you have a build thread for every car you have, why do that then? 

I do it to share w/ people of like mind. To get input, and criticism, and have general camaraderie.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I do it to share w/ people of like mind. To get input, and criticism, and have general camaraderie. 

CRITICISM? how dare you. 
on vortex you gotta suck everyones **** or not post.


----------



## Devo! (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re:*

Am I worthy of posting in here yet?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Devo!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devo!* »_Am I worthy of posting in here yet?









no but no one else is either..........


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PSI is a god


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Devo!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Devo!* »_Am I worthy of posting in here yet?









where does this hesitation to post come from?
How many times can you guys go over it doesn't matter who posts in here....I always thought atleast.
That Jetta is pretty cool looking. Reminds me of an old ford flathead or something with those wheels!
Very Original for a mk4 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Devo!)*

those remind me of my leadsleds.








excust the old crappy photoshop, but i dont have any actual pics of them on the mk1.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MadTextureYo)*

lead sleds are full on wheels though


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_those remind me of my leadsleds.








excust the old crappy photoshop, but i dont have any actual pics of them on the mk1.









looking good


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh my god your rabbit is freaking fantastic on those wheels... They're 17 no? Wasn't there a set on Memory Fab awhile back? I was seriously considering them even though they're only 7" wide...
One I took last week, can anyone else tell how flat that front tire is? I completely demolished the side wall even though I (I know this sounds hooptie), hot glue gunned around the fill valve because it was the rubber grommet that was old and cracked that was causing it to lose air, the same thing happened when I was at *kleckers69*'s house in Erie after getting the tires on and the shop closed, glued it there and it was fine so I forgot about it... My own fault. It held up for 20 mins in that lot and I thought it would be ok, when I got home the side wall was worn from being under inflated...







Got it replaced but the sidewall looks wonkey so I need another tire (that tire was 2 weeks old..







), apparently it will be "ok" but I was told to "be careful" never a good sign.. :|


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_I didnt know he had finished it, but the car has a full 3 stage silver/pearl white respray. Pretty crazy color.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Oh my god your rabbit is freaking fantastic on those wheels... They're 17 no? 

no they r just 15x6.5 and thats just a photo shop


----------



## PHDubs.:R32 (Jul 11, 2008)

who's white passat wagon is that


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

a dude in the UK


----------



## PHDubs.:R32 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

is he on vortex


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (PHDubs.:R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PHDubs.:R32* »_is he on vortex


Not sure but here's a thread with more pics 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4417104


----------



## PHDubs.:R32 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: (turbo7387)*

thanks


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I do it to share w/ people of like mind. To get input, and criticism, and have general camaraderie. 

didn't see this till now, excellent post right there kris!
imagine how much simpilar/b*llsh*t free things would be if more people truely felt this way more often http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeroen16 (Sep 30, 2008)

The guy with the wagon is from Holland, he`s called Marten, ill post some more pics with the 20" BBS..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just don't feel I should have to say something is cool when it isn't John


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

haven't really posted shots in this section yet
so far, the mkIII forum doesn't seem to like it too much


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

i think it looks funny because of the reverse rake, i know its laid out but it just doesnt look right.
maybe you need some different wheels, or different tire sizes?
and i need to take some decent pics of this thing.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

Overall it looks good, but you need more tire and some plates that are great in the rear. And the little things like a side view mirror and fog lights.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

False floor is done! Finally







After lots of trial and error.. I am very happy with the end result..Probably not up to everyones taste but I am pleased so...






and what's to come on the outside... Fully polished







ZW4's...




_Modified by moacur at 7:05 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (moacur)*








so cleannnn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

sooo badass.






















what material did you use for the false floor?


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

looks soooo goood


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Carbon Fiber floor for the racecar Jeff?







looks amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
terrible cell phone pic but got the front down lower. Still needs tweaking to get it lower but my buddy Ian had to leave for work, so we just guessed and put the wheels on










_Modified by Synclo at 10:30 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Synclo)*

about time.








was it just the new fronts, or were you being held up by the axles?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

notched for the axles and tierods on both sides
front lip is on the ground, subframe is still not on the ground


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_False floor is done! Finally







After lots of trial and error.. I am very happy with the end result..Probably not up to everyones taste but I am pleased so... and what's to come on the outside... Fully polished







ZW4's...
_Modified by moacur at 7:05 PM 6-5-2009_

Pleas dont change the wheels your car is soo dope and the inside is lookin fresh as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_sooo badass.






















what material did you use for the false floor?

Thank ya brother















I used 1/4" PDF for the flooring(wanted to go light since the car is going to be running the 1/4 mile at H20 this year







) .. 1/2" foam on top of that wrapped in carbon fibre.. Framed the tank out with a 1/4" frame wrapped in the C/F then mirrored it out. Took some trial and error till I got it right but I am very happy with the final outcome. Looks just as good in person as photos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


and the Champs will be staying with me. The Zw4's will be my "other" wheels. They are much lighter then I expected. I would guess they are just as light as my Champs are which are 18lbs each. ZW4's will be 8.5 or 9 fronts and 10 rears with true camber full polished!


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

first timing posting here. waited until all my tweaks were done


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (___GTI02)*

Any straight on shots? You or whoever took those photos should pick up a 50 or 30mm straight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha distortion is a bitch Jeff


----------



## ___GTI02 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

michaelmark5 took them at primer, here are a couple i took, i just like his much better haha


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ha ha distortion is a bitch Jeff










Depends how you use it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

For a prime lover I am shocked you want to own a 10-20








I want to be home. Stuff comes next week


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

10-20 is great for rollers and some static shots.. People just tend to abuse it








Can't wait to see the new get up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

anyone want to buy my MAEs?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

You're still going to have two front seats though, right Jeff?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Yes sir! It will be going back in tomorrow once I get the rest of the interior all cleaned up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

What a waste


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

this is sexy Jeff! have any more details on it?!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nevermind jeff, just saw the details above! I love it! where did you get the carbon fiber from? and is it one piece with hinges or 2 pieces?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

dont think i ever posted in here since i have notched the frame. managed to lay frame evenly on both sides finally. lip is almost to the ground. little more tweaking in the coming days should have that handled i hope. 
just a couple:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for all the inspiration lls


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Dash, The floor is actually 3 hinged pieces.. Both "floors" and the in between connector piece









Looking good Eric... Looking forward to seeing you and the car out at Eurowerks in a few weeks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*









19s ftw


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*

haha wtf. dont tell me you got rid of the RSs


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_haha wtf. dont tell me you got rid of the RSs

na lol..
but i will be, along with the rest of the car.







..im ready to move on.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*

hell yeah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
na lol..
but i will be, along with the rest of the car.







..im ready to move on.

Oh man whats next?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

Just one for your guys from yesterday.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Too. Many. Stickers.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Too. Many. Stickers.









agreed.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Too. Many. Stickers.









Im going to cover my whole back window in stickers just to piss you guys off


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Im going to cover my whole back window in stickers just to piss you guys off









you wont


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
you wont










I already have 3 on the back


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just one for your guys from yesterday.


looks dope none the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I already have 3 on the back









yea i saw em. helladope!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
yea i saw em. helladope!


I like the big I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif club Broke Status one


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think its time air affair came off. 09 stickers are coming


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think its time air affair came off. 09 stickers are coming









nothing but quality from u shawn cant wait to see what u have in store http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think its time air affair came off. 09 stickers are coming









air affair 09 can't come soon enough


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think its time air affair came off. 09 stickers are coming









can we maybe get a sneak peak


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*

very excited in the pants for the new stickers


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

this shall be my first air affair. 
im excited.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Is there an Official Air Affair 09 planned yet?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_this shall be my first air affair. 
im excited.









+1


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_Is there an Official Air Affair 09 planned yet?

ason Zack and I were supposed to call shawn drunk at huddle house and discuss 09 but food and a cute slightly chubby waitress got in the way...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Too. Many. Stickers.









yes i know, switching some stuff around and a bunch are coming off
btw, took first place Passat at the Cult Classic in Coopersburg, PA yesterday, even with the stickers








here's the trophy:








cant really see it in the shot but they cut most of the barrel off, and straightened out the bottom so it stands up on its own, its pretty rad










_Modified by Synclo at 9:12 PM 6-8-2009_


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
yes i know, switching some stuff around and a bunch are coming off
btw, took first place Passat at the Cult Classic in Coopersburg, PA yesterday, even with the stickers








here's the trophy:








cant really see it in the shot but they cut most of the barrel off, and straightened out the bottom so it stands up on its own, its pretty rad









_Modified by Synclo at 9:12 PM 6-8-2009_

thats sick dan, congrats man


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_this shall be my first air affair. 
im excited.










i might as well be in the same boat ... last year i was looking for that damn lot and counldn't find it ... came at the very end when everyone was leaving 
stoked


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

i saw a pic of all the trophys from that show. all they did was paint/powdercoat them. there was no markings to distinguish the classes. liked the idea but coulda gone slightly farther on the execution

congrats none-the-less

im such a picky bastard


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

i cant wait for air affair. anyone know of the official thread or info?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*

the syncro is quite a show stoppa.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_i cant wait for air affair. anyone know of the official thread or info?

Idk but the lot better be 100x bigger this year cuz everyone is on air now


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
ason Zack and I were supposed to call shawn drunk at huddle house and discuss 09 but food and a cute slightly chubby waitress got in the way... 


damnit were bags out on display?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_
can we maybe get a sneak peak


ummmm not at the moment


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think its time air affair came off. 09 stickers are coming









cant wait, Texas will be reping pretty hard this year


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (candywhitevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
cant wait, Texas will be reping pretty hard this year 

wrd.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

CT fo Lyfe Yo.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it isn't about where you are from people. Its about a community of people getting together and bull****ting about these POS's you drive. 
oh and drinking


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

im looking forward to Air Affair this year. I was there last year, just not in a bagged car. This year is another story.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

well to the best of my knowledge not many texas cars have been seen out at h2o so it will be fun to get out there and to a show that ive never had the opportunity to get at. we are pretty damn excited to say the least

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_it isn't about where you are from people. Its about a community of people getting together and bull****ting about these POS's you drive. 
oh and drinking 

sounds like my kind of party


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I meet tons of people last year. I horrible with faces and names


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

where ithis Ai Affair you all speak of? Location?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

happens during h2o weekend


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

It's a fabulous time.
On an unrelated note, I'm finally getting my front lower today


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*









nice!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_It's a fabulous time.
On an unrelated note, I'm finally getting my front lower today









about damn time...


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

moar picsssss


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_moar picsssss


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

ahh my first air affair. pretty excited.
Retro lets see some more pics of the mini!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

let him work on that bitch people


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

its been over 2.5hrs thats plenty of time for work and pics


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
oh and drinking 

lots of drinking.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

not too much people have to drive safely.







A lot of people drinking yes







But we are reasonable adults here


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Air Affair 09 info to come shortly. Hold yer damn horses


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_But we are reasonable adults here 

























riiiiiight


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
damnit were bags out on display? 

yes.. i bat winged jason on the lips.. he kept saying he wanted me chilly sauce in his mouth


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_it isn't about where you are from people. Its about a community of people getting together and bull****ting about these POS's you drive. 
oh and drinking 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

i don't remember it going down like that.

nukkah wanted some chili tho


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i don't remember it going down like that.

nukkah wanted some chili tho 


listen I'm fatter..... that means my brain is fatter, hence i remember what went down... how are you going to believe.. 

Oh btw Jason... I got my shirts. thanks


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_it isn't about where you are from people. Its about a community of people getting together and bull****ting about these POS's you drive. 
oh and drinking 

wow, i just might have to make that my new sig








sorry chris....


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

i still need a sticker.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Air Affair 09 info to come shortly. Hold yer damn horses









Just let me know, I will preregister it was def an awesome time.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wish i was closer...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wish i was closer...









there is still plenty of time for you to make arrangements and drive, or fly there, or somewhere and drive with that other group.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_
Idk but the lot better be 100x bigger this year cuz everyone is on air now

thats so sad, yet so true. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wish i was closer...









i know guys in mk1's who drive from Oregon to H20.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i know guys in mk1's who drive from Oregon to H20.









and fly back....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

^^
i cant because im getting married in october








priorities and all


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't want to take the time off to drive


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_







^^
i cant because im getting married in october








priorities and all

Someone got married at H20 2 years ago,do it Eric










_Modified by DaleGribble at 10:57 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah get Elliot from pvw to do it


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (DaleGribble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaleGribble* »_
Someone got married at H20 2 years ago,do it Eric









_Modified by DaleGribble at 10:57 AM 6-10-2009_

jKRATE


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Who am I? And where do I live?









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I meet tons of people last year. I horrible with faces and names


















Excited for Air Affair this year with my new WIP.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
jKRATE


jKRATE > [email protected]
but you all already knew this


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Who am I? And where do I live?
















Excited for Air Affair this year with my new WIP.










crazy lady from crazy land that drive crazy distances.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_agreed.
so im almost ready to paint my block.
im thinking a lime green block, pink bay and do all accessories in a matte black powdercoat.
than for the wheels doing BBS with green centers and pink bolts....


just as long as you paint as many different things as many different colors as possible.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this is just a personal opinion but this easter egg bull**** has got to stop!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
just as long as you paint as many different things as many different colors as possible.

will do.

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_this is just a personal opinion but this easter egg bull**** has got to stop! 

the funky colors will continue.
the car is kind of a joke, or a novelty type deal.
we have fun with it.

I will build something more "legit" this winter.
im looking for a shell in better shape, i actually would love a jetta coupe or a clean caddy.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am sorry but your car could be "legit" right now if you just took the time to pay attention to the details and stop making it look like a rolling homomobile.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*









i like that, the rolling **** mobile.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wish I could pinpoint on when something being strange and "****" turned into something to be proud of. You should be proud primarily of the work put in, instead of taking steps backwards when you turn it into a clown car. You have a serious gem there, but you keep pooing on it with these very odd choices man....
maybe im just old.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I had that typed out but in more of a crude manner.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

also, if you are building it this way because you wanted to, and this was your plan etc etc, just say so. own up to what you've done. you only lose credibility if you say the car is crap anyways, or... I'll make something better later. It is what it is. You did it, its yours. own it. You'd get less ****, at least from me... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Can I play?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

dude you got some time on your hands huh.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

<--- one less person thats gonna be at air affair


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

Should have left the lips polished Jesster


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

like you said my car what it is, love it or hate it. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
i have fun with it and im happy with how its coming along.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
i have fun with it and im happy with how its coming along.









thats what its all about. . as long as it doesn't turn into this


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

well there goes my plans for the bitchin' hood scoop and wing.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

crazy europeans


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

MKV stubbies?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
thats so sad, yet so true. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


that doesnt mean every ones invited.. ha ha


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

that doesnt mean every ones invited.. ha ha









I KNOW im invited


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

yeah im liking those orange lips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Jesster, I wanna see the Struts out back.. bda?


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Jesster, I wanna see the Struts out back.. bda? 


x2 on that. please enlighten


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Jesster, I wanna see the Struts out back.. bda? 


from his build thread...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

leave it to travy for picture help


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://www.performancevwmag.com/thismonth.asp


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

I decided to go with Bagyard rears through the groupbuy. I hadn't heard of BDAs kit until after I ordered mine... I probably would've gone with theirs just to support them but oh well. I'm super happy with the Bagyards so far. Oh, and fronts i'm just running Bilsteins with UA Aerosports.
Here's the only other pic I have of the rears:


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2girls1dub (Jan 14, 2008)

Question for LLS...I'm looking to pick up some coils for my MK4 GLI. Thing is, I see bags in my future and bags-over-coils in the long run. What's my best bet as far as coils go, that said?


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (2girls1dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2girls1dub* »_Question for LLS...I'm looking to pick up some coils for my MK4 GLI. Thing is, I see bags in my future and bags-over-coils in the long run. What's my best bet as far as coils go, that said?

dont..leave it stock and put that coil money into your bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
dont..leave it stock and put that coil money into your bags http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


dont listen to this guy, he doesn't even like volkswagens anymore


----------



## 2girls1dub (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
dont listen to this guy, he doesn't even like volkswagens anymore

And your take on the matter







?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2girls1dub* »_
And your take on the matter







?


Sadly I agree with him








but if you really want to get coils in the meantime I would say go FK as they seem to be one of the ones that will get you the lowest later on if you decide to go bag over coil..


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

this.....

_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Can I play?


















reminds me of this.....


----------



## 2girls1dub (Jan 14, 2008)

FK it is I suppose. I'll hold out till WF and take advantage of the sick deals there. Thanks guys


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
dont listen to this guy, he doesn't even like volkswagens anymore

diddy fails.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

that doesnt mean every ones invited.. ha ha









i hope i can come!







lol


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
diddy fails.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
dont listen to this guy, he doesn't even like volkswagens anymore

bwahaha.. agreed with travis. Fk then bag over coil


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*



Jesster said:


> I decided to go with Bagyard rears through the groupbuy. I hadn't heard of BDAs kit until after I ordered mine... I probably would've gone with theirs just to support them but oh well. I'm super happy with the Bagyards so far. Oh, and fronts i'm just running Bilsteins with UA Aerosports.
> Here's the only other pic I have of the rears:
> http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i295/JessterK20/S4build.jpg[/QUOTE]
> Alright looks good. I was just curious!! Thanx for the info. That picture just helped visualize more things i needed to know about the rears of b5.5s


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_http://www.performancevwmag.com/thismonth.asp









sweet my boy Adam Sasso is in it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Yum, I need to keep an eye out for that PVW.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Sadly I agree with him








but if you really want to get coils in the meantime I would say go FK as they seem to be one of the ones that will get you the lowest later on if you decide to go bag over coil..

haha on which part..the not liking vw's or bags haha


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*

Wustefest 09








from my man charlie! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*



Oscar33 said:


> Wustefest 09


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thibz115)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

^^ woohoo, once the front is lower it'll be on point...love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_^^ woohoo, once the front is lower it'll be on point. 

Working on it. I'm gonna play around with running the aerosports upside down which will allow me to spin the bags down some more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

mk5 and the mini looking good.
one that didn't make it into the mag.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Sick shot


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_Wustefest 09








from my man charlie! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


distortions sucks. car is pretty though


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









its abot fu2cking time


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks really good


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif minis


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Any updates on stickers homie?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_mk5 and the mini looking good.
one that didn't make it into the mag.










generally you want to wait until the mag has come out for this stuff







unless its in "better homes and gardens, how to prepare for the best easter ever", and I missed it and its out already.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Any updates on stickers homie?


just got home man.







I will get on it. Hopefully stance designs can give us a hand


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

It was shot for pvw?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*









woot


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

nice shawn!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_woot

Mother****er.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Mother****er.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

*cough*hype*cough


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am just excited to get parts in. More parts tomorrow. then I can take the car to the shop and fab can begin. 
still got stuff to buy. have to wait for payday. hopefully be done by next month.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i need another car to bag too. maybe ill sell all of my stuff just to buy it all again and start the fun over...?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha I didn't even feel that way







since I sold my car with the air ride still on it. THat car is now on coils and in cali and some other dude has the air.
I am rethinking my tank though.







I might need a shorter fatter tank


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ I might need a shorter fatter tank

That's what she said


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

... ill allow it
p.s.
i lurv this photo










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:22 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
p.s.
i lurv this photo


me 2. I actually liked those wheels a lot when the car was down, but when i drove the looked funky... 
thanx for th epost.. i know i havent been posting much...







nothing new


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbr* »_









nice meeting you at eurothon, dubbr. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I actually liked those wheels a lot when the car was down


ive liked pretty much most of the wheels you have had on the rig. which is why i am usually hassel'n you for specs


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
ive liked pretty much most of the wheels you have had on the rig. which is why i am usually hassel'n you for specs































i cant wait to finish the ones i have now... Hopefully by H2O it'll be a different car, cus as of now i dont think i'm going to WF, and if i do I proly wont drive.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Santi I DEMAND that you go to waterfest!


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_Santi I DEMAND that you go to waterfest!










x2


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bork* »_Santi I DEMAND that you go to waterfest!









I'm sure as hell gonna try, believe that...


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

yeah dude ... you gotta come up at least. i know i met you once but it feels like a lifetime


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I'm sure as hell gonna try, believe that... 

DOIT!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Santi thanks again for the swag. I'm going to get on Xtina's case starting tomorrow for H20i. If you want to come to WF and need a place to crash lemme know. I'll let you crash on the floor if you bring and air mattress, or pay for a cot. I still feel bad about SoWo so I'll make it up to you two for WF. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

Oh no worries about SOWO Suzi. and if i do come up I'd prefer a bed, but depending who i roll with i'll most likely crash with them, but thank you for the offer. 
LAtsko. I know, we didnt talk much @ H2O. but like i said I'm gonna try.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i can't wait for h20.








anyone gonna go to waterfest this year?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
anyone gonna go to waterfest this year?

I'll probably be there with the MINI.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubbr)*

saw your car, dans car, steves car, that black beetle on air and a few others in the july pvw dustoff coverage.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Alright looks good. I was just curious!! Thanx for the info. That picture just helped visualize more things i needed to know about the rears of b5.5s

You talking about the 4mo B5.5? I believe you are helping Jayson do his car in which case its just a FWD, same as mine, so the rears are essentially the same as the MKIV.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i can't wait for h20.








anyone gonna go to waterfest this year?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

Hey guys sorry I haven't peeked in for a while. Got some work done though


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Both cars look great


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Hey guys sorry I haven't peeked in for a while. Got some work done though









you kill switch is killin it


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice doll house


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_nice doll house










bwahahahhah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_nice doll house









suprisingly enough it isnt a doll house but a custom made horse barn made for my x/gf when she was little and she's just kept it always


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How much for the sail boat?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
suprisingly enough it isnt a doll house but a custom made horse barn made for my x/gf when she was little and she's just kept it always 

She must have been reeeeeally little.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
suprisingly enough it isnt a doll house but a custom made horse barn made for my x/gf 

Mini horse?


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

hahahahhaha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
I'll probably be there with the MINI. 



check your IMs I sent you that photo! I know they have not been working for me. As in they do not pop up anymore.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Ah word, didn't get the pop up. Image received. It should work perfectly so I'll get to work on it this afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sweet I just need the low part to be a separate file so I can layer them with the red lettering








Thanks dude


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

FYI........... you are all ****'s....... you know who you are...








That is all,
PSI


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

Mucho thanks to Shawn, Sam (sdobbins) and Justin (bucketmaster) for getting the front coilovers on and the front lower. Still not low enough, but a helluva lot better than before!
(Sorry for the ****ty Blackberry pic... it was dark by the time we finished up. Better pics soon







)


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am glad you are enjoying it. 
I really need to start investing money into tools though and air.








we will get it lower


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_FYI........... you are all ****'s....... you know who you are...








That is all,
PSI


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

It'll _look_ lower once I get some other wheels on it too... time to save for those.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*

Dunzo.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Jeez... that is SICK Jesster. Little too much poke on an Audi for my taste, but wow that thing came out looking AMAZING.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

f.cking insane.


----------



## scandalous_cynce (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

Love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (scandalous_cynce)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*















$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

perfect.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Dope


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

so proper


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lookin mean!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

so ****ing insane bro.. absolutely killin it


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

JESS, ****,. I cannot wait to see this thing tomorrow.


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

holy **** cream


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Dunzo.

































holy god damn f u c k n ****


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

holy moly


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

FYI Jesster, youve been hellaflush approved and your on their blog at the moment.
In case you didnt know.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

that stance, insane dude!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I left my camera at home







Jess your car was banana's bro


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I left my camera at home







Jess your car was banana's bro

definitely, and the poke looks perfect in person.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

mil off some in the front to get that tire in some more and i think it will be perfect. im diggin it alottt


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

Thanks guys... glad I got the car finished up so I could take it out and get a chance to see everyone. Had a blast... hopefully next year I'll make the drive over to Leavenworth. Looking forward to more get togethers and shows soon though






















Oh, and I'll be getting together this week and next week with some folks for some proper photoshoots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jesster)*

just drove down from Bellingham and didnt go?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*

Yeah, I was staying with my girlfriends parents in Seattle for the weekend so we stopped by for a while in the morning at BCC and then went off and did our own thing. Next time I am going to make the drive for sure though.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_mil off some in the front to get that tire in some more and i think it will be perfect. im diggin it alottt

_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_mil off some in the front to get that tire in some more and i think it will be perfect. im diggin it alottt

_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_mil off some in the front to get that tire in some more and i think it will be perfect. im diggin it alottt

_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_mil off some in the front to get that tire in some more and i think it will be perfect. im diggin it alottt

_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_mil off some in the front to get that tire in some more and i think it will be perfect. im diggin it alottt

_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_mil off some in the front to get that tire in some more and i think it will be perfect. im diggin it alottt
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Thanks guys... glad I got the car finished up so I could take it out and get a chance to see everyone. Had a blast... hopefully next year I'll make the drive over to Leavenworth. Looking forward to more get togethers and shows soon though






















Oh, and I'll be getting together this week and next week with some folks for some proper photoshoots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I am sure you have a line of folks wanting too.







Sorry we didn't get to chat at all at bcc. I mean so you didn't mistake Austin for me again


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Jeffro








Big thanks to Andrew at stance for doing the drawing for me


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Big thanks to Andrew at stance for doing the drawing for me









No problem. Glad they worked out for ya.
Good job on the two-color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dig that audi. I think its the fenders workin it for me.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Uhg.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Yeah, I was staying with my girlfriends parents in Seattle for the weekend so we stopped by for a while in the morning at BCC and then went off and did our own thing. Next time I am going to make the drive for sure though.

ah word... wish I still lived out there to see this thing in person..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

low.life taking the summer off?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Been busy as fug lately








Hi Shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you see I am able to make the stickers? 
PS I can do different colors


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I saw that and Am very happy about that







Let's keep it as is for now unless we get some special requests from a few. 
Dan really wanted pink a while ago


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well I can do the low in pink 
I think if we change the color its just the Red word.







or make the rest chrome you know. 
Andrew did a great job. I need to go get some white vinyl.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

jeff i never got any stickers.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will not make them a ghey color


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well if gay colors are out of the question, i like the chrome idea.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

I've been out now for quite a while. Things are getting back on track now. Once Shawn gets some time I'm sure he will cut me a bunch and we will get them out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sent you an IM Jeffro


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I have some chrome... I need some white.. that chrome **** is though on the blade


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can't you get scraps from work?


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_I have some chrome... I need some white.. that chrome **** is though on the blade

You should see the brushed aluminum, it will destroy a blade before you even finish what your cutting.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You should see the brushed aluminum, it will destroy a blade before you even finish what your cutting.


it also doesn't hold up well in sunlight. 
I need to order blades again. EBAY here I come.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Dan really wanted pink a while ago









i did, but i think ill stick with the red


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_can't you get scraps from work?

We dont use a lot of white. we have some off white cream color, looks funny. There is a place in apopka that has some partials I'm going to check out on friday.. The only color I have t the moment is flat black. ha ha


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You should see the brushed aluminum, it will destroy a blade before you even finish what your cutting.

Dude that **** needs to be for real cut with a die.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I need a list of addresses and sticker qty 
I will work with Jeff. I do not see th epoint in sending them to him when I can just mail them all out and get them to people.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Can I get a sticker








Do I need to post pics of my car to get into the group


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

At this point you can not get a sticker.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I need a list of addresses and sticker qty 
I will work with Jeff. I do not see th epoint in sending them to him when I can just mail them all out and get them to people. 

what software are you using again shawn?


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
what software are you using again shawn?


signblazer


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*









Lookin to do soem rear shims to bring the rear tires in a lil bit
i love it tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like that


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I love that passat

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
signblazer

Same here. Such a ghetto program....straight out of the 90's with all those pixelated buttons and neon colors


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Can I get a sticker? I'll take chrome with "low" in orange please


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*

I have flexisign pro 8 if you guys want it.. I dont know how to use it all this is new to me.. I wish they ad tutorials


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jesster)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_I have flexisign pro 8 if you guys want it.. I dont know how to use it all this is new to me.. I wish they ad tutorials 



send me a copy and I will make you some tutorials


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Great stuff, Santi. That third picture is beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Car is looking good Santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

quite possibly my favorite jetta.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

never really post in here 
but what u guys think about the new wheels
alot better then rs's


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the flash firing in those photos makes them a little funky. 
Looking good though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Thanx for the comments guys... 
And CCW's are looking much better than the RS's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Looking good Santi...


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Thanx for the comments guys... 

santi it looks awesome! but makes me want better wheel fitment in the rear....


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

santi: looks superb as stated previously by others. whats your rolling pressure?
the JB looks excellent on the CCWs too. the last shot is your best of the lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

..figured you guys would know the answer to this best..
Where can i get material like the material used in an mkiv jetta trunk? cant find it anywhere.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

just about any fabric store.
around here we have chains like "joanne fabrics" that carry it in all sorts of colors.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Most audio shops have a ton in stock and will sell it to you by the yard for DIY projects. It's usually pretty cheap too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Quick/stupid question un-worthy of it's own thread







. Is there anything special that needs to be done to attach an air hose to your tank for things like tire chucks? Or is it as simple as just hooking up a quick disconnect coupling to one of the ports?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Most audio shops have a ton in stock and will sell it to you by the yard for DIY projects. It's usually pretty cheap too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_just about any fabric store.
around here we have chains like "joanne fabrics" that carry it in all sorts of colors. 


Thanks! what is it called?


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Thanx for the comments guys... 
And CCW's are looking much better than the RS's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hell yea they do thats because RSs are played out


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

SICK shots Santi! Are you rolling lower then you did on coils?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

PINK!
Hai guise..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We are not making custom ones at this time


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Professional shots.
Shawn Walsh ain't got sh*t on me, bitches.








Look at the composition, framing, white balance and all that other stuff. Just f*cking look at it bitches!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its forsale not one of us care anymore. Are you lower? THat is what I care about.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_its forsale not one of us care anymore. Are you lower? THat is what I care about. 









how much?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_








how much?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4237456


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*









After Malakai bushings








Tie rod notch this weekend


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Fresh Cappuccino)*


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (D Brown)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

The 16s are growing on me, I must admit.
What does it look like at ride height though?


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

I really need a better camera....


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*

Yo MikeSc0tt
Did you notch your rain tray/strut tower area on your b5 to allow for the upper control arms?
What's your ground to fender measurement down low?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ HAHAHA.
Nice rollers santi!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

passat looks crazy good


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so does that white jetta.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR*

Cars are all looking good guys... Loving the Passat Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_









I'd like to see more of this... Anymore pics?


----------



## remuz2fly4u (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (remuz2fly4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remuz2fly4u* »_I really need a better camera....


x2








car looks sick. h2o is right arounf the corner







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so that is where those wheels went!!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bet that turbo really helps out.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Quite the day for the .:R today. Took home trophies for best interior and best of show at Eurowerks 09






















When I first got to the show about 9ish..

Here's what the bay is looking like these days...


Some shots from a distance from throughout the day..














Some interior...



and what I came home with...


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

congrats, the trophies are well deserved.








absolutely love the trunk set up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Thanks brother








For some reason my camera really washes out the color of the car and gives it no justice. Not sure if I need to correct my white balance or what..
Here is another shot that I found online by a local that gives it a pretty good rep for what it looks like on a dreary day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by moacur at 7:54 PM 6-27-2009_


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

So sick man. I love everything about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ECR32)*

So beautiful, Moacur. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Congrats on the trophies. Very well deserved on both accounts.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

That car just gets better and better Moacur. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

jeff, car looked great again! congrats on cleaning up the show again, well deserved.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks fellas and Eric it was nice to see you again today. Glad you made it home safe I'm assuming? Here's a couple I took of your rig. Should have used the camera a bit more today


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Glad you made it home safe I'm assuming? Here's a couple I took of your rig. [/url]


yeah, all is well. the other guy i was riding up with on the other hand hit a dead racoon...








thanks for the shots! i didnt even see you bust out the camera


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

car is on point jeff.... very nice


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Man I need more of Jeff's car in my life. I hope he drives it to the beach.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Thanks guys and yes Shawn it will be at H2o this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

congrats jeff








wish I had time to bring out my camera, but something tells me I will here pretty soon


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Thanks Kris! Looking forward to meeting your camera again








Congrats to you also on a very succesful show man


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

that looks like a ****ing bad ass location for a show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

Moacur.. that is so nice its almost not realistic.














gorgeous!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.Mark.* »_that looks like a ****ing bad ass location for a show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


definitely is! perfect weather too.
jeff brought me a present to the show as well








ahhhh, finally


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

that trunk... and the car in general... WOW! 
Looks like the mk5 rabbit next to it is a lifted 4x4


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Fresh Cappuccino)*

thats one hell of a trophy
^^ love that pic .. simple and a creative


----------



## PuToA4 (Sep 23, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Thanks brother








For some reason my camera really washes out the color of the car and gives it no justice. Not sure if I need to correct my white balance or what..
Here is another shot that I found online by a local that gives it a pretty good rep for what it looks like on a dreary day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by moacur at 7:54 PM 6-27-2009_

i'm pretty sure this is the best mk4 r32 out there...
*takes another look at the pics*
oh yea! def the best mk4 r32 out there! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by PuToA4 at 7:35 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (PuToA4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Mr Moacur!!! Car was amazing to see in person @ Eurowerks!!!! Paint is phenomenal!!!! Can't wait to see what could possibly happen next!


----------



## White84 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah, all is well. the other guy i was riding up with on the other hand hit a dead racoon...
















Just about smacked a couple birds on the way home as well.
You have an awesome looking car Jeff, great job at the show!











_Modified by White84 at 10:48 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

former lowlife car w/ new wheels


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

****ing retarded color.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

agree^
love the simplicity of that car. keep the wheels flowin


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I think those wheels came that color... as in that the way he bought them.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_****ing retarded color. 

x2 does the new owner live in flordia
wouldnt be bad if they were not green


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)




----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

honestly I think more than anything I hate the extreme tuck...
I really kinda despise cars that car go super low without filling the arches, and that is a prime example, you might as well be rocking stock wheels for all I'm concerned because it looks about the same.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I do not mind tucking. People have opinions that is what I like.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I do not mind tucking. People have opinions that is what I like. 

I mind that you don't mind


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I do not mind tucking. People have opinions that is what I like. 

im with greg dude, too much tuck is too much of a good thing. and why are you lying? you dont like ANYTHING


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It happens. 
**** you


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_It happens. 
**** you 

god you make me love you







i want your babies


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

everything is forsale?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

am I L.L.S. Approved


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

Normally I wouldn't be too fond of so many colors, but they all work together. Oh, and the old-school Moutainbiker in me knows a thing or two about anodized purple.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Normally I wouldn't be too fond of so many colors, but they all work together. Oh, and the old-school Moutainbiker in me knows a thing or two about anodized purple. 









I only clicked this thread cause I saw mikegilbert was the last to post







and I heard his car actually made it out to a gtg today


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjekBomb* »_am I L.L.S. Approved 


no


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Looking good Santi...

thanx, i still have your pictures to post. my host isnt working righ so i cant upload them, but im gonna work on that today. 

_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_
santi it looks awesome! but makes me want better wheel fitment in the rear....

for me or for you? 

_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_santi: looks superb as stated previously by others. whats your rolling pressure?


i an roll @ 0psi.. it doesnt drive too well specially with the subframe dragging... other than that i usually roll @ 25-40psi front.. 
rears @ 60-70. 

_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_SICK shots Santi! Are you rolling lower then you did on coils?

about the same. for comfort a lil' higher than on coils sometimes.. it depends on the roads..


----------



## snowbrd15 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*

Just putting my car out there for L.L.S. If I'm not approved no biggie.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i an roll @ 0psi.. it doesnt drive too well specially with the subframe dragging...


Thats awesome. At what psi does it lay frame?


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_santi it looks awesome! but makes me want better wheel fitment in the rear....


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_for me or for you?

for me. getting tired of sitting on tires and burnt my fender a bit too. looks like the rears need to go to the machine shop to get a bit of the backs milled off


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (snowbrd15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowbrd15* »_Just putting my car out there for L.L.S. If I'm not approved no biggie. 










Nice!! Makes me miss my 2001 VR with Jetta front


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I only clicked this thread cause I saw mikegilbert was the last to post







and I heard his car actually made it out to a gtg today










Took some pics on my dinner break this evening. Just wait


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

wow why havent i seen THAT before?
****ing legit.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

more legit:


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

i still cant bring myself to drive without my plate. with it on i just hit **** and dont care


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

nothing new


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (passat_98)*

cuz im a whore and dont care


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_cuz im a whore and dont care








I can see your teeth...


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Mark Paint that beast already.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_cuz im a whore and dont care









this photo would be sick if you layer in the wheels in non HDR. but leave the rest in hdr... just a thought. rad.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

it would also be sick if he PAINTED it. it would be a completely different beast.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_it would also be sick if he PAINTED it. it would be a completely different beast. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif agreed.
still sick nonetheless!


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

and got the vs-xx back


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_nothing new 










excellente! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_it would also be sick if he PAINTED it. 

who paints their cars







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
this photo would be sick if you layer in the wheels in non HDR. but leave the rest in hdr... just a thought. rad.

that photo is not hdr.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*

Matt Did you lower it more?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (Squillo)*

I want to but I haven't yet


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
this photo would be sick if you layer in the wheels in non HDR. but leave the rest in hdr... just a thought. rad.

its not in HDR, car is just dirty...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_
that photo is not hdr.

in that case your wheels are gross and you need to clean them.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
in that case your wheels are gross and you need to clean them.

LOL


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Took some pics on my dinner break this evening. Just wait









hurry!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_
that photo is not hdr.


No just over edited. Don't act like people do not know what they are looking at


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
in that case your wheels are gross and you need to clean them.

well...besides the fact that was the end of a roadtrip i dont clean them very often...
its just how i roll...not really lookin for approval...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

what am i looking at?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_what am i looking at?

the app overedited pic of my car


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
well...besides the fact that was the end of a roadtrip i dont clean them very often...
its just how i roll...not really lookin for approval...


yes you are, or you wouldnt have posted.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_

yes you are, or you wouldnt have posted.

if i cared i woulda washed the wheels...or at least wiped em...i like the photo im posting it cuz randy worked it...and its my way of appreciating his work, by posting it. 
i know my car looks like crap and dont care cuz i know the potential she has...when ive finished the car then yeah ill actually care what people think...at this stage i dont even care what i think...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
the app overedited pic of my car

You have a car?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
You have a car?

whats a car?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*









_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
if i cared i woulda washed the wheels...or at least wiped em...i like the photo im posting it cuz randy worked it...and its my way of appreciating his work, by posting it. 
i know my car looks like crap and dont care cuz i know the potential she has...when ive finished the car then yeah ill actually care what people think...at this stage i dont even care what i think...


I see.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

sigh...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_









I see.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










dont be...... he is mark. man of many bamboos..........


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
dont be...... he is mark. man of many bamboos..........

bitch ill cane ur ass...u know i could too


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

so much hate


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

does cane mean rape?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_so much hate









fo sho... mad nice cars people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

nice catch el blanco nino


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*








_Modified by moacur at 11:47 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Good lord that thing is sexy ^^^^^


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just made a chrome red and white sticker. it was a bitch. I will stick to the simple stuff


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Oh Come on... Putty







So I get the one and only


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

putty?







you can have it


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Like that







I would rock it godfather style


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will bust you out a few before my road trip!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Yes sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where you staying at H20 son? I need to book some isht up







Call me tomorrow and help a virgin h20 fool out


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

moacur, its good that your gonna be at h2o. it will be nice to see your car in person.
and for ocean city. bay side will be cheeper. as will as the higher number streets. i stay in de with all my friends. its about 15min out of ocean city. cheeper and more laid back.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*

Wife and I are all about laid back







Just want to get something booked so it is ready.... Need some suggestions,,,


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the north side is cheaper


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Let's talk this week when we get together, You and the wife heading over this year?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

drive from GA to MD and back GA for school.. hmm


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have stayed at the same condo across from the convention center every year


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Jeff are you gunna drive with the Chicago leg of Dagball?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

Yeah... That is the plan.. Will more then likely leave with Tattoo freak and a few other from MN and meet up with the Chi town kids and roll out...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha you guys should just head east and meet up with them


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Yeah... That is the plan.. Will more then likely leave with Tattoo freak and a few other from MN and meet up with the Chi town kids and roll out...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see you there! Im getting a ride from you and the tattooed guy


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see you there! Im getting a ride from you and the tattooed guy









stop being a bitch, finish your car and bring it to h2o. you got like 2.5 months 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ditto 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
and if you need it I am sure we can squeeze your scrawny ass at the condo


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

H20 is stupid.. nothing or no one cool actually goes..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I never claimed that douche


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I never claimed that douche









faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wooohoooo making the final purchases!!
1/4 and 3/8 lines should be in route monday. When I get back from cali I am going to be itching to work on it. Hopefully the bag mount are done by then too. Car will be at the shop the whole time I am in california. 

I think all i need is an amp install kit, misc fittings and misc wire. Oh and a switch box still


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Nice! Can't wait to see the car on air, shawn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

should be fun dude. I am stoked to play with the fab-lab too







oh crap I need some 1/8th line too


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

























many, many more to come...
_Modified by [email protected] at 11:28 PM 7-4-2009_


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:42 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

fückin ILL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








looks great


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

cant start a page much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by whitepepper at 12:14 AM 7-5-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

X32165686985689
_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
stop being a bitch, finish your car and bring it to h2o. you got like 2.5 months 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone deleting posts?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_someone deleting posts? 


must be. i owned this page, now theyre on the last one


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Nice and low fo' sho' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am bored.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you need xbox. then you can talk **** and call everyone **** and ******* on call of duty like I do


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't have call of duty I have Vegas







I have xbox 360


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that game sucks. cod5. come to the dark side.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

gaaaaah im so bored...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

you are all worthless........................... I have to work tonight.. No monorails so Tonight will suck for sure..


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_you are all worthless........................... I have to work tonight.. No monorails so Tonight will suck for sure.. 

im worthless too? im not in the LLS, so that pretty much makes me slightly above worthless fool.


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

I has low??


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (flygli03)*

you get your bumper fixed already?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_you are all worthless........................... I have to work tonight.. No monorails so Tonight will suck for sure.. 

oh ya those bitches crashed huh....crazy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

everything on that car just work so well together. def. a heavy hitter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_you get your bumper fixed already?

no







I have hardly had any time off to take her in to the shop. But since I will need a new fender too I think the blinkers will be getting shaved and respray the whole front end.


----------



## VDFOSHO (Oct 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

here are a few recent pics from this weekend..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I went out and took ****ty photos. It was all overcast till I parked. Background got washed out and the car is dark. . . . 
Played with the new 70-200








then went a little wider








then macro a little


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VDFOSHO)*

That mkV is sick. Diggin' the wheel choice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*

sick ass MkV, but that old man car has got to go


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have a newer version of that coming with air dick!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VDFOSHO)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif those silhouettes.
Oh and maroon, gold and green seem made for eachother.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am debating on cracking them. . . If I do and they go on the other car they can't stay gold







But they might not be wide enough for the other car. 
A buddy is telling me I need his 19" maybachs for it hahahahahahaha


----------



## Commocozy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I have a newer version of that coming with air dick!! 

Guess you didn't go home after you left my house


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I did for about an hour and uploaded your photos







Then went for a drive through ne and se portland.







I can't find new locations really


----------



## Commocozy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I did for about an hour and uploaded your photos







Then went for a drive through ne and se portland.







I can't find new locations really









Fix that damn wheel bearing before they really go and chew threw your axle..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It will happen after this next trip. Need to fix the wagon first. So I can get it licensed


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_It will happen after this next trip. Need to fix the wagon first. So I can get it licensed









you wont do it... youre as bad a procrastinator as travy is


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








I NEED to fix both cars. the wagon will get love while I am out of town for three weeks


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
you wont do it... youre as bad a procrastinator as travy is

what's that you say....


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_







I NEED to fix both cars. the wagon will get love while I am out of town for three weeks









yeah, word. i think i read somewhere you were saying you have to go to cali and itll be in the shop while youre gone? i think...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh yeah work trip 3 weeks gone over one weekend.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
what's that you say....









you fückin know im right fool


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
you fückin know im right fool









My car go pshh pshh....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he didn't know


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
My car go pshh pshh.... 

really? bought time! pics or it didnt happen... you gonna bring it to Juanita tomorrow? i wanted to go and check out Mike's car anyway


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_he didn't know









not many do
















_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
really? bought time! pics or it didnt happen... you gonna bring it to Juanita tomorrow? i wanted to go and check out Mike's car anyway

I might be there, wanna check out mikes car in person. Saw him driving yesterday and it looked sick


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well not many will know when I am done either Trav







there is a short list.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
not many do















I might be there, wanna check out mikes car in person. Saw him driving yesterday and it looked sick

word, im about 90% on going. im dreading drivin sloops slow ass merc up there though. i can beat off and spary before that thing can go 0-60. its pathetic. your 190 that slow too shawn?!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well not many will know when I am done either Trav







there is a short list. 

you better email me photos. i DEMAND to be listed


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well not many will know when I am done either Trav







there is a short list. 

Glad I know








PS talked to ryan today..._might_ meet up with him tomorrow and drop off some parts... we'll see


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nope its just fine







what motor?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I went out and took ****ty photos. It was all overcast till I parked. Background got washed out and the car is dark. . . . 
Played with the new 70-200








then went a little wider








then macro a little 










is that burnside in the background?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

oh yeah the car looks dope too shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It is Burnside skate park


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Holy crap Shawn that merc. is beautiful







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DaleGribble)*

For realz







Shawn you get that PP?
A few newzies


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jeff I haven't looked. I will later. I am sure its there. I should have something in the mail to you by friday.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Jeff, you need to lower it a bit more







It would set the stance off more. IF not @ H2O I'm gonna make it do 

_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
Thats awesome. At what psi does it lay frame?

0 psi.. i shaved off so much subframe and control arms that it doesnt lay all the time... and i changed my bearings to a new design i made to it doesnt lay unless its a lil' uneven... slightest angle/rock/drop/bump makes it scrape all the way down. 

_Quote, originally posted by *candywhitevdub* »_

for me. getting tired of sitting on tires and burnt my fender a bit too. looks like the rears need to go to the machine shop to get a bit of the backs milled off

oh no good, drive higher, problem solved, thats why u got air son


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_It is Burnside skate park









<---- jealous... i wanna go out west


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

merc looks good shawn!!!


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*

I hate marque fours.


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (DaleGribble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaleGribble* »_Holy crap Jeff you R is beautiful







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

edited


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
<---- jealous... i wanna go out west 

come out here and fine tune my air ride (i.e. get my fronts lower). you can stay at my place for free and ill even drive you to shawn's house







(whenever he is finally at home and not off running around the country







)


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

how does one become part of this elite thread?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
<---- jealous... i wanna go out west 


come out for a show dude







If not I will see you at the beach!


----------



## Commocozy1 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_how does one become part of this elite thread?

Must jerk off Shawn and deep throat Chris. AT THE SAME TIME!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_how does one become part of this elite thread?

Surely you should be familiar with elitist applications, no?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Commocozy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Commocozy1* »_
Must jerk off Shawn and deep throat Chris. AT THE SAME TIME!

yup, that's pretty much it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

My latest work. 
Local cars. *(keep the red comments to yourself) 








FLMAdness








and a 20th







of an OG that use to have a golf. 









Trip to Alaska 








Trip to TN 








*


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

They all look good Santi! Nice work. Love that last one dude!!! Good job


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

the passat is hot. 
so basically you fly out at the custoemrs cost & install?? whats the turn around time and do you bring tools? i would love to hear about this!!!


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VDFOSHO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDFOSHO* »_



****en sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Been a while since I posted mine in here, so I thought I remind people I am still alive. Photos by DeHate. Many more mods to complete before H2O


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*









OMG SOOOO DOPE, does he have a full tackey red interior too


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Commocozy1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Commocozy1* »_
Must jerk off Shawn and deep throat Chris. AT THE SAME TIME!

so it would be like my dreams, only true?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_how does one become part of this elite thread?

You can't. Red cars on bags are gay.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_









Car still looks killer


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You can't. Red cars on bags are gay.









ohh that may be changing....and i don't mean the bags...


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
Car still looks killer 

i agree. can't wait to see it at h20.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
i agree. can't wait to see it at h20.

for sure. We need to grab some bagged passat pics during H2Oi.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_
for sure. We need to grab some bagged passat pics during H2Oi.









agreed. itll be sick to see yours and squillos in a shoot.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
so it would be like my dreams, only true?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_They all look good Santi! Nice work. Love that last one dude!!! Good job

thank you!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_the passat is hot. 
so basically you fly out at the custoemrs cost & install?? whats the turn around time and do you bring tools? i would love to hear about this!!!









yeah. It takes 2.5 days, 1 for wirirng, and setup, 1 for bags, and 1/2 for final touches and floor. I bring the least amount of tools if possible as they weigh a lot. I have certain things i always bring, electrical stuff, fittings, and other things, but basically i fly out to places where people dont have anyone to install, or want a more 'professional' job. (not that i'm a pro at all) but i do how to make it work, and have it done quick. 
Most people that do their install take at least a week unless htey have a bunch of friends helping, or someone else that has done it, i do it all from scratch in a weekend so for people that work monday-friday its perfect. 
So far everyone has been pretty happy with everything, and i get more experience and better techniques with every install. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_ 
OMG SOOOO DOPE, does he have a full tackey red interior too

















u didnt read the first part of that post did u..








At least he's lower than your jetta










_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
agreed. itll be sick to see yours and squillos in a shoot.

I've been saying this for a long time...


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
come out for a show dude







If not I will see you at the beach! 


I would love too, we'll see though... I'll keep an eye out for you this year


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I will have a second car to drive soon. I always say I am buying a daily but lets be real. non of the cars I own are show cars.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I will have a second car to drive soon. I always say I am buying a daily but lets be real. non of the cars I own are show cars. 

i still miss your wagon though


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
i still miss your wagon though










I have a wagon sitting outside


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
i still miss your wagon though









Don't worry, I think I'm going to go air on my wagon, so it will be everything Shawn's could have been!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Don't worry, I think I'm going to go air on my wagon, so it will be everything Shawn's could have been!









that means you have to plow everywhere you go like he used to... im sorry darrick, unless you do that then it just wont be the same


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I have a wagon sitting outside









until i see it, you aint got shît homes!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha yeah that was fun I miss that.








If you are creative there is photos of it


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

dick


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

ooohhh, such a secret....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

its a hype movement Edward.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_its a hype movement Edward.









should let the car speak for itself, should'nt need a hype man..i for some reason don't see you sportin a big ole clock around your neck


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
should let the car speak for itself, should'nt need a hype man..i for some reason don't see you sportin a big ole clock around your neck









09 hype eddie. follow that trend you sheep http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
09 hype eddie. follow that trend you sheep http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

ahh, i missed the memo on that one, i just got the one sayin air ride is cool to boost your ego http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

i wonder if i can join this group when i get air ride !!


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

no


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
should let the car speak for itself, should'nt need a hype man..i for some reason don't see you sportin a big ole clock around your neck











no one believes I have another car anyways.








You need more of an ego boost? the king of gay porn?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
You need more of an ego boost? the king of gay porn? 

nah, you gave me anough of a "boost" when you worked for me....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
nah, you gave me anough of a "boost" when you worked for me....


still waiting on my commission checks to start arriving. I got kids to feed.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

don't worry, austin and chris just bought the newest 2009 collection, so you have about 4 bucks comin to ya...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mac and cheese!


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (flygli03)*

dope


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

New photos of that car should be out in a few weeks


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_don't worry, austin and chris just bought the newest 2009 collection, so you have about 4 bucks comin to ya...

whoa whoa whoa... whats this all about? i dont want to be involved in your bromance squabbles


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
whoa whoa whoa... whats this all about? i dont want to be involved in your bromance squabbles









hahah not involving you in our squabbles, just sayin you and austin just bought 36 hours of gay porn form my company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
hahah not involving you in our squabbles, just sayin you and austin just bought 36 hours of gay porn form my company http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh, well, in that case... you sir, ARE CORRECT!!


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

what is low life society anyway?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_what is low life society anyway?

its a World of WarCraft club for those that drive euros...


----------



## flygli03 (Jan 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_New photos of that car should be out in a few weeks









cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (flygli03)*

demand more pictures !!!!

_Modified by felixy69 at 2:30 PM 7-8-2009_









_Modified by felixy69 at 2:31 PM 7-8-2009_


_Modified by felixy69 at 2:31 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
its a World of WarCraft club for those that drive euros...









that pic...this scene was shot in my town....those r stairs behing him that go to the train tressel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wish they would bring his show back! Possibly some of the funniest **** on tv


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikeSc0tt* »_
that pic...this scene was shot in my town....those r stairs behing him that go to the train tressel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats pretty cool man









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wish they would bring his show back! Possibly some of the funniest **** on tv

X22372987982357365872581209012574211890220972978645293854
at one point, it was insanely easy to say that he was the funniest man in america. easily


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Afternoon, gentlemen.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jetta would have made that photo


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Jetta would have made that photo









It's at the shop getting some much-needed TLC.
Besides, it's already been done.


















_Modified by mikegilbert at 5:54 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just want to be negative and say that is horrible vinyetting


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Afternoon, gentlemen.


afternoon whore!








keep them coming..


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Afternoon, gentlemen.

oh God....


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is it a diesel?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

so mint Mike..


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_is it a diesel?

Don't I wish- sadly they never offered the 3.0 TDI here. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_so mint Mike..

Thanks, man.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Don't I wish- sadly they never offered the 3.0 TDI here. 


you can take it out of a new Q7 and swap it in though


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

you are amazing mike, that shot, your car, everything


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Agreed







Bring that bad boy around these parts more


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

wheres waldo?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

im in the top right corner...gosh.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Nice Eye







Congrats on the Jetta feature Sean..or actually.. both of your features. Well deserved man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I saw the latest on the Carrado and


















































P.s. When's your ma's gonna get featured


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

what mag?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Nice Eye







Congrats on the Jetta feature Sean..or actually.. both of your features. Well deserved man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I saw the latest on the Carrado and


















































P.s. When's your ma's gonna get featured









thanks man! and not sure about moms car. were gunna try and do some things to it soon. hes mentioned doing a small clip of it but not a feature. maybe thatll change after we do some more to it lol


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Stickers are coming in the mail Jeff. I will make more when I get back to my place in august


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Sounds good


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Agreed







Bring that bad boy around these parts more










Thank you kindly, sir


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

god damn mike. You should snap some pics of my bucket sometime soon


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That is an amazing shot. Do you have a hi-res?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this shot sam took too mike.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_That is an amazing shot. Do you have a hi-res? 

Sure do







Thanks!
http://farm3.static.flickr.com...o.jpg

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this shot sam took too mike.

I'd love it more if he'd told me before he snapped it so I could suck it in








Oh, and we'll get a photoshoot very soon, man. I've got evenings free all week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mikegilbert at 8:39 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I just wish I had some inspiration to take photos


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*











_Modified by Charmander at 7:01 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_



moacur... you have one sick azz R! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_god damn mike. You should snap some pics of my bucket sometime soon









x2. Fly out east so you can take pics of mine...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Why?









i know, my car sucks.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hype H2O


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

EG killing it







Jsut naming the ones on air too








Corrado Sean's. A6
Dub MOM (Sean's mom) Eos
Santi, blue mk4 GLi
Meloy red TT
MArk black mk4 GTI
Andrew red mk4 GLI
MAdface red mk4 GTI
Ryan Miller silver JEtta
Gregs mk4 GTI
Leah's JB 20th.
Bdiddys mk4 GTI
Raoul's Farenheit GTI
PSI's mk5 Rabbit










































_Modified by Santi at 6:38 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I think you forgot laurens iy
and aarons 337


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

not on air (yet), but i got a lil snippet in there (same goes for a friends camo cabby)

lots of air feature, love it. SOWO was one of the best shows (aside from the obvious H2o) ive ever been too. good show to replace dubs on the lake


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_EG killing it







Jsut naming the ones on air too








Corrado Sean's. A6
Dub MOM (Sean's mom) Eos
Santi, blue mk4 GLi
Meloy red TT
MArk black mk4 GTI
Andrew red mk4 GLI
MAdface red mk4 GTI
Ryan Miller silver JEtta
Gregs mk4 GTI
Leah's JB 20th.
Bdiddys mk4 GTI
Raoul's Farenheit GTI
PSI's mk5 Rabbit


All homos. esp. that psi douche


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

agreed


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

yeah i heard about getting a tiny photo in there and how they put the wrong persons name on it.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I think you forgot laurens iy
and aarons 337 

arons isnt a 337. come on travy. stop slackin


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

Randy gets some credit with me cuz they were his wheels


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I think you forgot laurens iy
and aarons 337 

they arent on air son.. thats why i listed only the other ones. 
cus there is also the rusted Beamer. EG car of the year... 
MArio's TT
Manny's mk3
chonleePink mk4 GTI VR on sawblades
black mk5 gti on the autostrada or w/e the wheels are
and a couple others i think.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_EG killing it







Jsut naming the ones on air too










_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_they arent on air son.. thats why i listed only the other ones. 

You said EG not LLS, I didnt know you had to be on air to post on eg









_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_arons isnt a 337. come on travy. stop slackin

damn it, I couldnt remember if it was or not so I guess


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

ok you two... make out or shut up..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that was totally gay comment


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

:no ****:


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Bdiddys mk4 GTI

thats definitely a GLI








way to hold it down guys!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
You said EG not LLS, I didnt know you had to be on air to post on eg









ok, you're retarded. 
I posted originally the names of the cars that are EG members that are on air... not htat are on LLS, or anything.. 
this thread is not LLS only, its all air ****... 
I'm gonna start posting pics of your not low car from eG to here dammit


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Dat new new...
















.
.
.
.
.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

thats whats up..my buddy jesse with the blue mk3 gti on colormatched th's got in the too, another local with the brown passat wagon on the merc wheels(adam)
va holdin it down considering 4 of us drove down lol


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Going vip style as well?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (suicidesilence)*

wend out and shot a couple .. feel free to comentate


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

izgleda dobro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_wend out and shot a couple .. feel free to comentate 


Personally I hate your wheels.







Hate is a strong word. I hate them
if you like them though


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Dat new new...









I've wanted to see one of these on air forever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what are you confused about?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Dat new new...

**** yes, Mark!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Dat new new...

bout time you got something new... bravo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Dat new new...










Now all you need to do is make it look like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

without the blinged out grill


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Lets be honest he will make it look better than that


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh oh page owned. going to find something good to post brb.
static4life.



















_Modified by Digital K. at 11:55 AM 7-15-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

you cant rep static with wheel gap


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
I've wanted to see one of these on air forever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ther eis a JDM one, w/ Volks, there is pics somewhere, gotta find them.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Jon's 20th, a little better...


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks hot


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Lets be honest he will make it look better than that









Hey man, my life has been built on low expectations. That Jag is pretty Iconic worldwide, I will make the car perfect to me, dont really care what it is to anyone else.
I honestly really dont like the way that kit looks with the car, too tall for the cars proportions. But it is the only kit I have ever found for the x308.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_

















more !!!
ive always wanted to do a similar color combination
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_

I dont like quoting pics... 
But pop up windows








Even though the wheels arent doing it for me unfortunately


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

And here is that JAg i was talking about before.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

holy hell. me and ian have been talkin about doing pop outs on his 20th since forever ago! thats awesome. id like details on how he went about it.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (windsorvr)*

more please?
I meant this car







]



















_Modified by 1.8jettie at 1:02 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_And here is that JAg i was talking about before. 









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Rastagirly (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

What kind of wheels are the the blue 2 door above?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Rastagirly)*

SC430 Lexus


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

I want pop up windows on my car, who where how?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_
more !!!
ive always wanted to do a similar color combination
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sorry man, I just got the car together this weekend then had to take off back to school. Hopefully I'll have some friends take good pictures of the car, my phone doesn't really do her justice.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_holy hell. me and ian have been talkin about doing pop outs on his 20th since forever ago! thats awesome. id like details on how he went about it. 

diddo on this. a buddy of mine was chatting it up with me about it again recently 2 weeks ago. would love some info as well. looks great
Digital K. : the static you posted all around is nice but alas (and also mentioned above) the car is completely ruined by the excessive amount of gap


_Modified by BADCLOWN at 6:18 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Even though the wheels arent doing it for me unfortunately









I personally like them. Kudos dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

























wow! looks great


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

I'm really diggin' the wheels- even though they came off the ugliest car sold in America in the last decade


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_










Loose the rack/stickers, fogs/dummies/turns, mirrors, rear bumper, and color-matched-ness-
and **** would be ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
Loose the rack/stickers, fogs/dummies/turns, mirrors, rear bumper, and color-matched-ness-
and **** would be ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















no.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I'm really diggin' the wheels- even though they came off the ugliest car sold in America in the last decade









yea i have been getting a 50/50 response on people liking or hating them.... Im in love with them.... for now










_Modified by WillyWalderbeast at 10:33 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_
yea i have been getting a 50/50 response on people liking or hating them.... Im in love with them.... for now









_Modified by WillyWalderbeast at 10:33 PM 7-15-2009_

those things are sick, nuff said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
























 i don't usually post in here what with having coilovers and all, but these pics have me moved. i've had the hardware to do this for four years and have yet to have my windows "popped" out. so sick, but now i have to be second or (gulp) third to do this mod.


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (dr. b)*

pop out windows are KILLER! i want a write up. ive wanted to do them since i got my car in 2002


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_









Looks great man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I like the fitment of the wheels, what's the specs on them?


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Looks great man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I like the fitment of the wheels, what's the specs on them?

thanks







, I need to get some better pictures up my phones just not cutting it. the rears are 16x8 et 20 with 10mm spacers, and the front are 16x7 et33 with 10mm spacers. 


_Modified by Charmander at 8:59 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pop-up windows on a 4 = head asploded from a combo of engineering and win
And those wheels are cool. I like that I've never seen them on anything else beyond that awful Lexus.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
Loose the rack/stickers, fogs/dummies/turns, mirrors, rear bumper, and color-matched-ness-
and **** would be ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















wtf?


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_sorry man, I just got the car together this weekend then had to take off back to school. Hopefully I'll have some friends take good pictures of the car, my phone doesn't really do her justice. 

Well get some nice pictures soon ron http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_Loose the rack/stickers, fogs/dummies/turns, mirrors, rear bumper, and color-matched-ness-
and **** would be ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















uhhh no 


_Modified by Gaets at 1:53 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Gaets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gaets* »_
Well get some nice pictures soon ron http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
uhhh no 

_Modified by Gaets at 1:50 PM 7-16-2009_

Definetely gator, can't wait. I obviously put the roof rack on because I enjoy them, but it matches my wheels too. Changed all the hardware to gold rs bolts as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif, and I don't know why i would get rid of my rear bumper?, but if you meant put a vento rear on I just need to take it to get sprayed and it will be. 









_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_
wtf?









your mounts worked beautifully man, thanks again. 












_Modified by Charmander at 11:08 AM 7-16-2009_


----------



## Leeds (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Taj Franz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taj Franz* »_
Loose the rack/stickers, fogs/dummies/turns, mirrors, rear bumper, and color-matched-ness-
and **** would be ill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















wrong.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

People are quoting way too many pics on this past page. Cut it out!
And wow, crazy super rs'


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Personally I hate your wheels.







Hate is a strong word. I hate them
if you like them though









well we are all different, at least your civil about it







, i really, really like em










_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_izgleda dobro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hvala


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

very nice sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

oooooooh i need one


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Took John and his Jelly Bean out for a shoot this week to try out some new gear.. Results came out pretty good. Thought I would share a few...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
interior is nice!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

:speechless:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

the blue on those shots looks so good. looks awesome john


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

whoa


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

ahh Ive always wanted more shots of this jb http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

that cage does not look fun to get in and out of


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (CAPiTA)*

all that work in the bay and no pictures of it?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*

Pics turned out bangin Jeff, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But where are more with the red door!! 
Cage honestly isn't that bad too maneuver around once you figure out how to "hop" in and out.







And I got some bay pics at home but gotta get some internet going there first as well.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

looks great john, really am in love with that stance


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

i want an air ride now....lol im sooooo jealous


----------



## ering2010 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*











_Modified by ering2010 at 4:28 PM 7-18-2009_


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

on that jb what is the color of the cage supposed to go with?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

any pics on level ground?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_all that work in the bay and no pictures of it?

We ran out of light that night. I do have one from eurowerks though...


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Pics turned out bangin Jeff, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








But where are more with the red door!! 


I cropped a bunch out to show the car more.. but here is one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_any pics on level ground? 

You mean like under car shots? If so, we didn't take any...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FAKE RIVETS


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_on that jb what is the color of the cage supposed to go with?

The engine block is the same color, hemi orange/red-orange


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_any pics on level ground? 

This is/was pretty level, don't be scared the front end is actually that low









_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_FAKE RIVETS









Right!! Who does that?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
This is/was pretty level, don't be scared the front end is actually that low
(pic)


nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


sell out.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_

sell out.









im just trying to be nice. 
to be honest i dont think a single mk4 in this forum is low enough. 
bags shouldnt be a bolt on


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice? so you checked your testicles into a lockbox when you bought your mkIV is what you are saying.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome car. i like it all.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_FAKE RIVETS









That's what it is supposed to be? I thought they were hairy nipples or ostrich leather look when I first saw it.
That car is amazing though.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

that cage looks soo sick also...


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
to be honest i dont think a single mk4 in this forum is low enough. 


Well you have a Mk4 now, lets see how the biggest talker of them all can do it. I have a feeling that you won't tho.
Sick shots Moacur. The Jelly Bean is looking good. Any way you can get the braided lines bolted down? Seems like a distraction having the lines just hanging there.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_
Well you have a Mk4 now, lets see how the biggest talker of them all can do it. I have a feeling that you won't tho.


he won't, he's been talking for about 2 or 3 years. He just changed subjects thats all.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
he won't, he's been talking for about 2 or 3 years. He just changed subjects thats all.


So he likes to wear womens jeans and talk sh!t? AWESOME!!!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

nobodys talking **** but kris. (whos too cool to be my friend since i dont daily a ****ty mk2 anymore) 
i dont think a bagged cars low until the rockers sit on the ground. period. 
thats JUST my opinion and preference. what dont you understand? 
i dont like red shirts i like grey shirts. just because youre wearing a red shirt DOESNT MEAN IM TALKING **** YOU SENSITIVE ****! 




_Modified by justrave at 9:38 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_nobodys talking **** but kris. (whos too cool to be my friend since i dont daily a ****ty mk2 anymore) 
i dont think a bagged cars low until the rockers sit on the ground. period. 
blow me



How do you lay rocker on the ground on a MK4? Notch the ground?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

ever heard of a cut off wheel and a welder? 
id be pretty pissed if i spent 2000 dollars for my car to sit an inch lower than it does on coils.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_ever heard of a cut off wheel and a welder? 
id be pretty pissed if i spent 2000 dollars for my car to sit an inch lower than it does on coils. 

What are you talking about? There's no physical way to lay rocker on the ground on a MK4. You'll be stopped by the subframe first, then somehow if you raised the subframe, your frame rails would stop you and you still wouldn't lay rockers on the ground.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Minnesota must be a boring place...


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
What are you talking about? There's no physical way to lay rocker on the ground on a MK4. You'll be stopped by the subframe first, then somehow if you raised the subframe, your frame rails would stop you and you still wouldn't lay rockers on the ground. 

its nothing but metal.
you seriously cant see how this is possible?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
its nothing but metal.
you seriously cant see how this is possible? 


I think my IQ has gone down just by talking to you. Have a good one


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
its nothing but metal.
you seriously cant see how this is possible? 


Lets see you do it then. Miller's got one of the lowest bagged 4s around and he's got something like 4 notches and a ton of other hacked up shi t under the car and he's pretty much as low as you can go. I still don't understand how you think a MK4 can lay rocker since Calvin explained it pretty well...


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_
I think my IQ has gone down just by talking to you. Have a good one


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
its nothing but metal.
you seriously cant see how this is possible? 


do it. you won't.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
Lets see you do it then. Miller's got one of the lowest bagged 4s around and he's got something like 4 notches and a ton of other hacked up shi t under the car. I still don't understand how you think a MK4 can lay rocker since Calvin explained it pretty well...

millers got the right idea. ive already talked to him about it.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (O.G. Kush)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O.G. Kush* »_

do it. you won't.

help me find a spare subframe and ill get the ball rolling.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (justrave)*

i think its utterly hilarious when people come in here and pop off at the mouth.........prove us all wrong. re-invent how its done............show us the way


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_i think its utterly hilarious when people come in here and pop off at the mouth.........prove us all wrong. re-invent how its done............show us the way









yep


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

willing to bet that guy did a BIT more than bolt in bags and notch for his axles.. 
is he crazy like me?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Willing to bet that guy doesn't drive 30k+ miles a year.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

if its on air it should be fully drivable..


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_if its on air it should be fully drivable.. 

It depends on how much you mangle the structural integrity of the car to lay said rockers on the ground.... and to what expense? 
...and I am willing to bet that it is 100x easier to do on that bus then a MKIV or MKV. 
I also don't understand the gripe behind spending "2000 dollars" to sit an inch lower. People spend thousands to go .1 seconds faster in 1/4 mile. At some point there is a trade off between cost/worth/function. I rode around an inch higher on coils and my car (mainly my subframe) took a beating. It's not from poor driving its from frost heaves on the infamous 422. Sure I can take alternate roads but I've already got a hell of a commute.




_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 2:17 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
It depends on how much you mangle the structural integrity of the car to lay said rockers on the ground.... and to what expense? 
...and I am willing to bet that it is 100x easier to do on that bus then a MKIV or MKV. 
_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 2:17 AM 7-20-2009_

i never said it would be easy. i just dont get why everyones so god damn opposed to this idea. is bolt on air ride really the last step for mk4s?
look at the mason tech rabbit. id daily that thing and it lays rocker. 
if youre all going to get butt hurt because i want to build my car differently than yours then whats the point of a DISCUSSION forum? lots of people getting offended for no reason.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_nobodys talking **** but kris. (whos too cool to be my friend since i dont daily a ****ty mk2 anymore) 
i dont think a bagged cars low until the rockers sit on the ground. period. 
thats JUST my opinion and preference. what dont you understand? 
i dont like red shirts i like grey shirts. just because youre wearing a red shirt DOESNT MEAN IM TALKING **** YOU SENSITIVE ****!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
willing to bet that guy did a BIT more than bolt in bags and notch for his axles.. 
is he crazy like me? 

he sure is crazy like you but u hafta be to figure shiiit like that out...is it possible...heck ya!...is it easy? heck no. 
is someone gonna do it?...i sure hope so...
and goddam am i gonna try...i have my own "crazy" ideas...
no point in arguing with people if they just look at their limitations as caps...but by the same token...prove it or its talkin shiiit


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

People are not offended you want to build your car differently. They are offended cause you come off like an *******. 
Shut up and prove us wrong. Find your own god damn subframe and shut the **** up. 
PS MKIII guy already raised his subframe. 
pps pinch welds on the ground are for suckers. shave that off and lay real rocker bitch. then you will impress us all. Otherwise you are just posting words on the internet.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ Otherwise you are just posting words on the internet.

I think that is about all there is to do for this guy.
Honestly if you think a bag kit install is all bolt on, you are mistaken there. Using the term bolt on, implies there are instructions, even pictures to show you the way to go. I can't speak for anyone else, but I can speak up and say my air ride experiences (as far as installs) hasn't been anything close to a "bolt on" feel parts install. 
Maybe that's why you are so cockey, b/c you don't even understand the smarts it takes just to install the setup, let alone where to cut to go lower. I mean you gotta remember you are hacking something that you drive down the freeway.
And I'll just say my car isn't "laying rockers" (that must be the cool new term, because now everyone is laying frame...right) because I don't want it to. I think it sits pretty nicely actually and don't think it is worth the effort/time/money/structural integrity of the car to start cutting a buncha stuff up. 
So not everyone wants to share the same feelings as you do about what makes a car low, so maybe that's why no one has done it yet.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_if youre all going to get butt hurt because i want to build my car differently than yours then whats the point of a DISCUSSION forum? lots of people getting offended for no reason. 

No one is getting butt hurt over you building your car differently.. in fact it seems that every one wants you see you do it. 
People are getting "butt hurt" over you telling THEM how they should build their car. Regardless, your people skills are lacking. Learn how to hold an intelligent conversation on this "DISCUSSION forum" and maybe people will converse with you. Until then:
Put up or shut up. K tnx bai.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_And I'll just say my car isn't "laying rockers" (that must be the cool new term, because now everyone is laying frame...right) because I don't want it to. I think it sits pretty nicely actually and don't think it is worth the effort/time/money/structural integrity of the car to start cutting a buncha stuff up. 


I think you have a point there.. It seems like (especially for the mkiv's) that the wheels/tires limit the car from going lower, but all of this adds to the "stance" of the car. IMO cars that "lay rockers" have no stance.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
I think you have a point there.. It seems like (especially for the mkiv's) that the wheels/tires limit the car from going lower, but all of this adds to the "stance" of the car. IMO cars that "lay rockers" have no stance. 

Exactly. I'd love to see someone do it (and I'm sure some eventually will), but these are mkIVs, not minitrucks.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
I think you have a point there.. It seems like (especially for the mkiv's) that the wheels/tires limit the car from going lower, but all of this adds to the "stance" of the car. IMO cars that "lay rockers" have no stance. 

whatever "stance" is i agree that lower doesn't mean youre doing it better. 
i dont really think "stance" applies to bags since everythings adjustable. 
i think this jetta probably has the best stance IVE seen simply because it looks like this when its parked 








and it sits the exact same while its doing this








so yeah stance is one thing. not really what i bought this car to do though. 
that being said i do think a mk4 would look good layed out.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
Exactly. I'd love to see someone do it (and I'm sure some eventually will), but these are mkIVs, not minitrucks.

true. but when talking about airride you have to admit minitruckers do it best. 
i doubt the first handful of minitrucks had bag over leaf and other simple stuff like that. 
now that *hack up* their frames for notches and four links and dont even think twice. 
im sure someones working on getting their four to lay out somewhere in the world right now. 
id love to see it.. 
you guys will always think im just talking ****. i told jb1152 or whatever and moacur i tried to find them at the show to say hello and they laughed at me. dunno


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

thats because you gave everyone SUCH a hard time. And now you have flipped 180. its ****in bizarre and people dont know what to think.


----------



## 98vrsick (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to mini trucks


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (98vrsick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vrsick* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to mini trucks


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (98vrsick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98vrsick* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to mini trucks

x2... wayyyy too over the top for me (for the most part anyway)
I'd love to build a clean minitruck w/o gaudy 20" chrome wheels, crazy paint schemes, and Earth-rattling bass.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
x2... wayyyy too over the top for me (for the most part anyway)
I'd love to build a clean minitruck w/o gaudy 20" chrome wheels, crazy paint schemes, and Earth-rattling bass.

then it wouldn't be a mini truck








and you wouldn't attract the prize that all mini truckers desire...
a nice white trash girl with a pseudo mustache










_Modified by tivs31 at 11:40 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_










Tuck up front/ stupid poke in the back = Tranny stance.. 
That's how you like it? Not surprised.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
Tuck up front/ poke in the back = Tranny stance..


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_and you wouldn't attract the prize that all mini truckers desire...
a nice white trash girl with a pseudo mustache









You forgot the lower back tattoo and stretch marks.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
then it wouldn't be a mini truck








and you wouldn't attract the prize that all mini truckers desire...
a nice white trash girl with a pseudo mustache









_Modified by tivs31 at 11:40 AM 7-20-2009_

haha, good point. I guess I'd like to build a clean undersized truck on bags.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_thats because you gave everyone SUCH a hard time. And now you have flipped 180. its ****in bizarre and people dont know what to think.

someone once told me

_Quote, originally posted by *tattoo24v* »_
you wanna see the ultimate mk4 slam, why dont you do it yourself 

seemed like an alright idea.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Then shut the **** up and do it already.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

still working on my stance. got some new lips for the RS's and new front struts to go lowerrrrr, but heres a little taste so you get the idea. 











...and then i leave you all with this:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
...and then i leave you all with this:
 

its so majestic and deep...


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL! ur car lookz tired.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
its so majestic and deep...
















ROFL!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
Please, don't stop. Continue to poor over us with your vast intellectual prowess and teach us grand master. 
It's great posts like that that are sure to keep this "DISCUSSION thread" going. 

you dont think it looks tired?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

Nolan, do you even HAVE a car?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
you dont think it looks tired? 

i think your pants are too tight... theyre crushing your balls, creating a psychological abyss within your brain...


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Nolan, do you even HAVE a car?









i have four volkswagens. three jettas and a cabriolet. 
why?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i have four volkswagens. three jettas and a cabriolet. 
why? 

what do you mean why? he's just trying to figure out how/why youre such a ****... thats all dude. nothing personal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
you dont think it looks tired? 

No **** Sherlock, that is why they call it a "sleepy boser."


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
No **** Sherlock, that is why they call them "hot dogs."


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (justrave)*

you make NO SENSE... how old are you dude? 12?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (guesswho)*

..lol wtf is going on in this thread.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Man don't check this in a couple of days it turned into a lame finger pointing session.
Bottom line build your car for yourself, and F**K what everyone else thinks.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
*
to be honest i dont think a single mk4 in this forum is low enough. * 

 
This.
I dont think any mk4s are really LOW. I've seen tons of tanked mk4's and the rockers are still high off the ground. That just bums me out. Yes, millers is pretty low. I like his car. He hacked his ****. Props to him.
To those that said a mk4 cant lay rocker, its FULLY possible. Dont say its not. Like nolan said, its metal. Stuff can be cut and welded. Yes it will take ALOT of time, work, and creativity, but it can be done.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

There gets to be a certain point where the point of going "low" gets useless.
I think we all want to go low to make our cars look good, and at a certain point it starts detracting from looking good into a somewhat meaningless search for someone to "lay frame".
I think that 3/4 of the cars in LLS are more than low enough, other things should be focused on once someone gets to that point, stance firstly, interior, body style, etc etc.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
Bottom line build your car for yourself, and F**K what everyone else thinks. 

Squillo, i try saying that all the time, but some people just dont get it, i know pretty much everyone in here builds their car for themselves. but venture out of here into the mkIV and V forums, and you see people making threads all the time: "let me get your opinions on this/these" or they make a poll: "what color should i paint my ______" its YOUR FüCKING CAR, build it how you want it to look. if someone wants to lay rocker then they will. but then you end up getting to look like that bagyard mkI or even plain's old car: tucking like a mother in the back, and tucking a little bit up front. its uneven. justrave, if you can make your car lay rocker on static drop because you are so anti-bags, (unless you really have turned 180 degrees) and you can still drive it, and turn, and have stance, then by all means. get out your grinders and angle cutters, go to fkin town, and lets see your mkIV lower than these guys........


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*

It's all possible to hack isht up, but there are too many factors to do that to a mk4. Sure, you can hack all the isht you want, but you'll lay frame rails first before you lay rocker. What are you going to do? hack up your frame rails? Yeah, you can do that as well, but you're going to be laying bumper before any of that matters.
Vinny (PIFF) laid stock golf front bumper on the ground and all he had was hacked up subframe where the control arms were, notched frame for axles (maybe tie rods too?) and cut up bushings...
Drew, love ya man, but I just don't see how it's feasible on a IV.



_Modified by tmvw at 2:17 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Synclo)*

not that my opinion matters much in the heat of the moment.
but idk why everyone thinks that its a waste of money to drop 2k on a set up that sits you an inch lower than coils. Maybe people do it for the convenience of it.
i know from this past weekend at waterfest, it was DEFINITELY much less nerve wracking giving a group of cars directions knowing that they will make it to point B without oil all over the car behind them.
idk, i think at some point there is such thing as TOO low. Right offsets and tires, which eventually will hinder the ability to "lay rocker" actually ADD to the overall look.
"stanced" tires/wheels >>>> laying rockers on some weak ass wheels


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

MOARR PICS.. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_MOARR PICS.. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

of?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_There gets to be a certain point where the point of going "low" gets useless.
I think we all want to go low to make our cars look good, and at a certain point it starts detracting from looking good into a somewhat meaningless search for someone to "lay frame".
I think that 3/4 of the cars in LLS are more than low enough, other things should be focused on once someone gets to that point, stance firstly, interior, body style, etc etc.

I hear that. I also think people have different perceptions of whats actually low. Some people think that when their tires are rubbing, that means they're low. Others think that when their car is laying subframe, that means they're low. Others think that when their car is laying rocker, that means they're low. I'm one of the latter. I just have high expectations of lowness i guess. I dont even think my own car is low, so its not like im saying im all high and mighty. I daily my car static and bash subframe all the time, and no i still dont think my car is low enough. I'd love to daily fastmaxxcooper's car which is that mk3 with a raised subframe and motor. Lowest mk3 ever. I love driving low cars and hitting stuff.


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_It's all possible, but there are too many factors to do that to a mk4. Sure, you can hack all the isht you want, but you'll lay frame rails first before you lay rocker. What are you going to do? hack up your frame rails? Yeah, you can do that as well, but you're going to be laying bumper before any of that matters.
Vinny (PIFF) laid stock golf front bumper on the ground and all he had was hacked up subframe where the control arms were, notched frame for axles (maybe tie rods too?) and cut up bushings...
Drew, love ya man, but I just don't see how it's feasible on a IV.

_Modified by tmvw at 2:15 PM 7-20-2009_

Haha http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I totally agree with you. Im fully aware that it would be very hard to do on a mk4. All im saying is that its fully possible and that someone should do it. Hell i'd do it if i still had mine but i have no desire to ever own a mk4 ever. I do have plans to chop up my mk3 though. I told nolan that i'd help him cut up his car and get it LOW, show everyone that it can be done. I mean look at all the crazy stuff that people do to cars in general. Crazier things have been done.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_
of? 









any other cars, mines of the market right now due to too many issues going on so i cant really get any fresh photos


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_
any other cars, mines of the market right now due to too many issues going on so i cant really get any fresh photos


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

the whole bs lay rocker blahh blahh **** can go.
it will have no stance what so ever if a mk4 "layed rocker". think about wheel sizes that would have the run, the front bumper would have to run no valence at all. Now i dont know about some of you but all this sounds retarded already.
with that said, i got an 01 s10 stepside if anyone wants to go lay rockers


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

stance is a figment of your imaginations. 
lower is better.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

The one thing I have noticed since I got into the VW scene. Is people that come from a Mini-truck type of scene think VW owners dont' really do anything custom and it a big list of bolt in parts, Go to a truck show an look around complete custom frames an wild ( some over the top) fabrications, I have alot of respect for the talent and skill it takes to get there, but many of you are right there is a point where style meets your bank account and skill level ( as well as your needs in a daily). A VW laying rocker would be pretty sick but I look at it the same way I see the R32 Jetta coupes that have been done are they nice yes are they worth the hassle and expense required to make that happen most likely not. So to which ever user says the bagged cars are lame because they don't lay rocker please give it a shot cuz I personally would like to see how you did it and roughly what it cost you in time and money


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_MOARR PICS.. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Squillo)*

air ride is stupid.. you are all homos. stock height it where its at. suckers


----------



## LowSignal (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

eh **** it


_Modified by LowSignal at 10:03 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LowSignal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LowSignal* »_
Where have you acquired these skills? I've seen your stuff, what makes you think you can re engineer and fabricate an entirely new front end?

why does it matter, let him say what he wants and lets move on. Its people like you who trash all the good threads on here. Back to LLS


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
why does it matter, let him say what he wants and lets move on. Its people like you who trash all the good threads on here. Back to LLS








we need some of these soon


----------



## ElevatedGaze (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (LowSignal)*

thank you mikegilbert for posting pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
arguing on the internet is retarded http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ElevatedGaze)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









I would kill for those wheels with a stepped lip.








Who makes them anyway, anyone know?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I would kill for those wheels with a stepped lip.








Who makes them anyway, anyone know?

They're TS-1s made by 'Wheels And More'


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
I mean you gotta remember you are hacking something that you drive down the freeway.



When you say that ^^^..does that mean that bagged cars can only go to a certain speed before they feel flimsy?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GreenEggsAndHamDanIam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenEggsAndHamDanIam* »_When you say that ^^^..does that mean that bagged cars can only go to a certain speed before they feel flimsy? 

No.


----------



## LowSignal (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
why does it matter, let him say what he wants and lets move on. Its people like you who trash all the good threads on here. Back to LLS

Because talk is cheap.


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that audi is $$


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Static--)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Static--* »_that audi is $$

x2 ish is redic


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_










i hate you


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Lets see more of them BEWBS in that a6!!







And some more of the car would be dope too. Those rims look huge


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









i loved finally seeing your car (the BatMobile) this weekend Mike. Shît was *ILL* son!!! Thanks for the can crushing pic too. I just noticed my outfit matches my car


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
i hate you 

Dont hate, they were paid hooters girls


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_just noticed my outfit matches my car









I was recovering from your party all day









_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Dont hate, they were paid hooters girls









I didn't pay them ****


















_Modified by mikegilbert at 9:55 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
I just noticed my outfit matches my car









my hat matches my car!!


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

and mike delivers!!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_my hat matches my car!!

Your 'not-of-this-world' lowness stole the can competition!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Your 'not-of-this-world' lowness stole the can competition!

haha, it was funny i threw chris in the car and he was like, holy ****, you can feel it touch the ground!!
i think i convinced him ot go bagyards!!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and mark I see


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

it was obvious mark would fully give in eventually


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_it was obvious mark would fully give in eventually









hahah!!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

im just full of smart ass comments tonight dude. Too much booze and hot weather this weekend killed my brain


----------



## 98vrsick (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to YOU my friend


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*









dope as **** Rene. I hope you get to make it out to h20i this year man..


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

Some WF stuff for you all:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

too much bull**** not enough pictures


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_too much bull**** not enough pictures 

dont you have a website to work on?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
my hat matches my car!!









is your car fuscia?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

Fuscia? Time to recalibrate the monitor.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Haha, thats what I was going to say.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_










Hit, HIT, maybe, skip, DESTROY.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_
Hit, HIT, maybe, skip, DESTROY.

LMAO!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Hit, HIT, maybe, skip, DESTROY.

My sentiments exactly.








Nice meeting you for all of 5 seconds on Sunday.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
My sentiments exactly.








Nice meeting you for all of 5 seconds on Sunday.









For sure... good to meet you too. I'm sure I'll be seeing you around at more events soon. I have been crazy busy this month but I'm hoping to get to as many get togethers and shows as possible for the rest of the season.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Jesster)*

Yeah, man- your car was looking nasty! The camel/amaretto interior is great!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

From WF.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*

Oh man, it looks SOOO much better with the front down now.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good work!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

Yup, would definitely smash.


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_From WF.









Wyman,
Are those centers custom made? I've never seen those before. Looks sick man. Like the new wheels so much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (D Brown)*

derek, they are the image billet 88's, my favorite image design, so choice 
http://www.imagewheels.co.uk/l....html


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*

wyman how did that fitting work out for you? the ptc tee?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_From WF.

Hit the ball out of the park, Wyman! Good god, that looks amazing!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Wyman)*

*ILL* Wyman, *ILL*....

_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_From WF.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Hit the ball out of the park, Wyman! Good god, that looks amazing!









yes he did. . i could look at that car allll day. 1 of my top 5 from waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

****s dope wyman glad to have seen it in person and hang out. Wheels are so intense along with the paint.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (D Brown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *D Brown* »_
Wyman,
Are those centers custom made? I've never seen those before. Looks sick man. Like the new wheels so much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What Greg said.. Thanks peeps..


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_wyman how did that fitting work out for you? the ptc tee?

thanks for getting that to andrew on such short notice; however, it hasnt been installed yet. He forgot to bring it to WF.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Chyeaaaaah! The semis stupid one second from the right looks like paula abdul (can't spell for ****) lmao


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

Wyman, the car is looking absolutely insane dude!!!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

a sam du pic from kreuzerfest


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
thanks for getting that to andrew on such short notice; however, it hasnt been installed yet. He forgot to bring it to WF.

apparently he forgot my struts months ago also, so id say your doing pretty good if it only a fitting


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

3rd party side here
he only recently was talking of selling his car, the new struts were promised to him many months ago before that ever came along
and the new struts werent really going to cost bagyard much at all because on of brandons friends already said they would buy his struts he has now and that would even save from paying shipping back to you or bagyard, now im not sure if you were aware of that but if so then i say thats pretty fair
just saying


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

whats happen has happened..time to move on.
i dont think i have been irate about the situation though, anyways..back to LLS
















for some reason i really dig this car


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_never said you were irate at all, just merely calling it as i see it. give me a call back and we can put this to bed.









its all good







..
sending a pm


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_








for some reason i really dig this car

for a minute I thought mark had actually painted his car and gotten rid of the Images


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
for a minute I thought mark had actually painted his car

Don't be ridiculous!


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
for a minute I thought mark had actually painted his car and gotten rid of the Images









that would mean he would have to clean it though..haha
marks **** is sick though, the stance owns hard on both cars


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Don't be ridiculous!


I was doing a quick skim read and saw a pic of marks car then this one was the next mk4 and it had shaved sides and audi handles and I was like wtf, so went back and reread it


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

marks car is sick no matter what the ghost sharks mouth really sets it off lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_marks car is sick no matter what the ghost sharks mouth really sets it off lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha ghost flames are gay. ghost sharks mouth soooo 09


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*

car looked good wyman, lots of man grease to get those lips shiny imo


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

As if I wasn't 100% set, this solidified my next project.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

what rims are thoses? I know they aren't oem benz wheels. Multi piece lorinsers?










_Modified by passat_98 at 6:09 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (passat_98)*

they are Artec ME-VIP's
I have em on my b7 as well:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Greg how many cars do you own?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_As if I wasn't 100% set, this solidified my next project.

I love b7 and b8 avants


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I love b7 and b8 avants

omg that avant is bewbies


----------



## gti126 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

greg...put the b7 on bags...will look so proper


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Greg how many cars do you own? 

2, the jetter and the audier...
The coils are actually getting dialed down this weekend, and the wheels are being painted gloss black all through, so it'll look a bit better I think


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

WOW. That avant is the unreal!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

that pic is epic


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

are his jeans undone?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

sweet ass shirt


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

it says i wanna be formal, but im here to party


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and it has a switchbox in the pocket. 
I am getting excited for AF and H2O 
oh and to keep my hype movement going


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Should I start my own hype movement and post a pic of a wheel or something?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_sweet ass shirt
\
Last year's Air Affair shirt by StanceDesign http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait for this year


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Should I start my own hype movement and post a pic of a wheel or something?

I'm gonna post my wheel(s) and start a hyphy movement


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Darrick I just bought those last night


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_and it has a switchbox in the pocket. 
I am getting excited for AF and H2O 
oh and to keep my hype movement going 


oh word?


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

figured i'd post this up here some of you low lifers are in em
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2.../show/


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Every car in this thread is a beauty...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope you guys don't mind mine to be thrown in this thread...no air, yet!











_Modified by V.R.6.i.c.k at 2:43 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

it doesn't look like it needs air, the drop is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.6.i.c.k* »_Every car in this thread is a beauty...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope you guys don't mind mine to be thrown in this thread...no air, yet!










_Modified by V.R.6.i.c.k at 2:43 AM 7-25-2009_
















what a pretty mkIII! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

*Re: (moacur)*

the wheels on the white audi A3, what mark they are


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_it doesn't look like it needs air, the drop is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mk3's dont need air. Coils get the job done just fine. 
Btw, the lowest mk3 is a static car.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.6.i.c.k* »_Every car in this thread is a beauty...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope you guys don't mind mine to be thrown in this thread...no air, yet!










_Modified by V.R.6.i.c.k at 2:43 AM 7-25-2009_

most definatly doesnt need air. looks great w/o it. tucknig a bit more and lower in the rear never hurt anyone, hence being on air, but its frigging sick how it is now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

haha more like I am the party


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

yo do u no if that dodge has a 6inch lift or if its more


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks guys for the comments, I wouldn't wanna go air, but the streets are messed up around here, 
and the cops are pulling cars off the streets as well. So im considering it, AFTER the paint job though.

Eastcoaststeeze: Im sorry i have no idea what the lift is on that dodge, i dont know the guy...




_Modified by V.R.6.i.c.k at 12:37 AM 7-27-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no








people in Europe have been doing it for years.









bring it back to reality people. Lay pinch welds


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
Mk3's dont need air. Coils get the job done just fine. 
Btw, the lowest mk3 is a static car.









Tough to lay frame on coils, and you forgot to mention that said car has a raised subframe and an absurd amount of time, money, and fabrication invested. Coopers car is ballin out of control though.


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
I'm gonna post my wheel(s) and start a hyphy movement

















Scraper bikes!


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (quagmeyer)*


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
































one of my fav MKIII's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

need to focus the camera better.. car is mad blurry on every pic... 
looks clean though!!


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_need to focus the camera better.. car is mad blurry on every pic... 
looks clean though!! 

Thanks man, I didn't take the pictures, If i did they would have come out alot worse







. I'm sure someone might snap a few at broke down or h2O


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

If it comes to H2o I know I will


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_If it comes to H2o I know I will









that would be rad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_If it comes to H2o I know I will









x2. 
I'll be there as well so i'll just take my own.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Come to air affair


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Love the wheel bolts on the rack









Last night.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

***


----------



## .Lindsay. (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

First shot is DOPE Mike!!!!!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Every time I see that car I want to get an A6 and bag it. Sicks shots!


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

amazing


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Come to air affair









finals








^Holy Santa Claus **** this a6 is hot


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*

















comments welcome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

mike....stop taking so many damn pics of your car. lol


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_mike....please take so many more damn pics of your car. lol


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Last night.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Gilbert, my Audi is put back together finally. Let's go take some pictures.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
finals








^Holy Santa Claus **** this a6 is hot 


Its the weekend of h2o


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Its the weekend of h2o









oh no ****, for some reason I thought it was early August? Where is it ?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its part of the H2o experience now.







Look for the thread in the main air suspension forum


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Every time I see that car I want to get an A6 and bag it.

Do it! 

_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_mike....stop taking so many damn pics of your car. lol

I can't help myself









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Gilbert, my Audi is put back together finally. Let's go take some pictures.









This weekend or next week, sir.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_comments welcome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Delicious! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mike I h8 u


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Mike I h8 u

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u 2.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

i need good pics of my ride


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

Oscar, lookin good!!


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Its part of the H2o experience now.







Look for the thread in the main air suspension forum









just looked into it, ill be there for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Oscar, lookin good!! 

Thanks Santi! 



_Modified by Oscar33 at 4:12 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_i need good pics of my ride









I'm free next week- first Darrick then you, Eddie.


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

Static










_Modified by DaleGribble at 5:30 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## iBeast (May 31, 2007)

*Re: (DaleGribble)*

specs on those wheels would love to get a set of those <33333333333333333


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (iBeast)*

whats the scoop on the headlight? i assume that smashed windshield in 32G was yours as well.......some "lady" get the best of you or what


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iBeast* »_specs on those wheels would love to get a set of those <33333333333333333

17x8 all around I believe.Diamond Racing steelies 

_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_whats the scoop on the headlight? i assume that smashed windshield in 32G was yours as well.......some "lady" get the best of you or what

it's mcpee's car he crashed on his way up here Friday then Saturday someone decided to smash it multiple times.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (DaleGribble)*

damn, rough 48hrs.......


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That a6 is now my wallpaper = ]


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

soooo sexy!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

dope as a muth****a Mike


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

HEy Yo MArk! HEy Yo MArk! HEy Yo MArk!


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Both of those are on coils I believe. As MOST all of the big sedans that arent physically touching the ground are in Japan. But as I have been looking more and more at this susp, I am having a hard time figuring out how bags will go about happening on the car.....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

Do you have pics of the suspension on the car? 
links?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Do you have pics of the suspension on the car? 
links?

Will take some for ya tomorrow night mang. I will be asking plenty of people for ideas....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Will take some for ya tomorrow night mang. I will be asking plenty of people for ideas.... 

yeah just take some quick ones, or find pics online.. Its not impossible, just needs to figuring out...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yeah just take some quick ones, or find pics online.. Its not impossible, just needs to figuring out... 

It will happen, have faith. Just not going be as simple as most cars. And i have tried looking for pics online enough times with no luck, so I will snap a couple quick ones tomorrow. Have a 19x11 fikse to test anywho.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Have a 19x11 fikse to test anywho.

I love you.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Just need to see if I can borrow like a 2" spacer cause the 63mm offset is not what i need to test fit. Although it does clear up front with that....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

19x11.. sounds like it'll need work to make those puppies fit... 
I have faith.. I wanna try and help figure it out!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mark let me know I got a hookup on spacers


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

**** bags.







3 oil pans on me 2200 mile trip to the east coast. wouldnt trade it for anything. especially cashing in my testicles.







this is what being low is about.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_**** bags.







3 oil pans on me 2200 mile trip to the east coast. wouldnt trade it for anything. especially cashing in my testicles.







this is what being low is about. 
































...kris http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Mark let me know I got a hookup on spacers









Its just one wheels. Speedware let me borrow to test so I could get an idea of what I want to order although I will probably build the fenders around the wheels at some point so it doesnt matter. Thinking 18x10 front 18x11 rear.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_**** bags.







3 oil pans on me 2200 mile trip to the east coast. wouldnt trade it for anything. especially cashing in my testicles.







this is what being low is about. 
























thats so ****ing dumb... sorry Kris, but u hate way too much.. glad u enjoyed changing oil pans in the middle of the highway cus all of the thousands of cars u see actually care how low ur car looks...








Instead of raising just 1/2" and possibly saving all of them! 
To each thier own i guess.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

here is some drain plug action







I'm not hating, I'm conversing.
















why is the society only bags? if you are low, you are low. thats all there is to it.


----------



## Giggies (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

because without bags, you can only go so low
with bags you can go way lower than coils, once you're tucking rim you know you're low


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Giggies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giggies* »_because without bags, you can only go so low. unless you have balls, and then you can do whatever. 
with bags you can go way lower than coils and still be a vortex hero! 

fixed it for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Any pics of the car not up on jackstands? Not challenging or anything...I'm just not sure I know what it looks like.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

honestly dont have a lot of my own car, but heres a side shot. I tuck a little w/ a 165-45-15 tire.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Giggies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giggies* »_because without bags, you can only go so low
with bags you can go way lower than coils, once you're tucking rim you know you're low









BULL**** MOTHER****ER! 








C O I L O V E R S.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

half you air bag guys dont even drive around in the rain, let alone 2000 miles w/ dumped status.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

but put that car on bags and it would be lower.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_









Oh man, that makes me miss my old Rabbit SOOOO bad.








Exact same year, colors, everything. Does/Did that have the 1.7L with a 4 speed manual?
I never shoulda sold that car.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_but put that car on bags and it would be lower.
















you can do lots of things to be super cool too. I could also run a roof rack. or spray paint my car. paint my wheels a bright vivid, and likely homosexual color...Lots of people do really dumb things in the vw scene.










_Modified by Digital K. at 8:46 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_but put that car on bags and it would be lower.
















It has a raised subframe and motor. It lays and scrapes on flat ground.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foi5ih7g9ck


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 9:49 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Oh man, that makes me miss my old Rabbit SOOOO bad.








Exact same year, colors, everything. Does/Did that have the 1.7L with a 4 speed manual?
I never shoulda sold that car.









I have a supercharged aba







it used to have a 1.7 auto.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_
It has a raised subframe and motor. It lays and scrapes on flat ground.









Yah I know. I love that build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd just love to see that kind of work teamed up with bags to really lay the car on the ground.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Step up to a fullsize sedan from a rabbit and think about driving it on coils. Different ballgame.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Yah I know. I love that build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd just love to see that kind of work teamed up with bags to really lay the car on the ground.

some people like to drive their cars low too. when youre static you cant be layed out and drive. 
and dont tell me you drive low. i know you dont. most people dont like hitting their car on ****.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Step up to a fullsize sedan from a rabbit and think about driving it on coils. Different ballgame.

yeah it is. car payments, expensive insurance, fat heavy car, ugly, unoriginal, not roots driven etc.... never again, no thanks.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

here we go again


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Step up to a fullsize sedan from a rabbit and think about driving it on coils. Different ballgame.

after driving slammed mk1s and 2s ive been rolling around my mk4 with the coils cranked all the way down. 22.25 fender to ground if that means anything to you. 
i drive it the same way i did when it was stock...


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
Lots of people do really dumb things in the vw scene.


























id like to see more of your rabbit.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

me too, come take pics of it. the oil pan is a product of being awesome.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
some people like to drive their cars low too. when youre static you cant be layed out and drive. 
and dont tell me you drive low. i know you dont. most people dont like hitting their car on ****. 

I wasn't saying he should do it. I just said I'd like to see a bagged car with that much work put into it . I think it would make for a pretty cool project. I dig the static version ....I just thought a bagged version laying rocker would be cool too. 
I drive plenty low and hit my car on stuff all the time. It's not like I didn't drive around a static slammed car for years before the bags.







I have no problem hitting things with my car...I did it on coilovers and I'll do it on bags.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
yeah it is. car payments, expensive insurance, fat heavy car, ugly, unoriginal, not roots driven etc.... never again, no thanks.


Dunno what car payments are sorry. And I would love to see the production numbers between a mk1 rabbit and an x308.
And yes I drove my mk4 lower that the rest of you on coils daily. 









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you may not, but the rest of the kids on here do, or their parents paid for their car. Thats just how it is. the oldschool community just isnt like that.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_you may not, but the rest of the kids on here do, or their parents paid for their car. Thats just how it is. the oldschool community just isnt like that. 

Haha you're all about the over-generalizations huh? First airride owners, now new-age car owners? You basically think that anyone who doesn't like the things you like are all *******.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

right! its not hard when you like all the correct stuff









_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Haha you're all about the over-generalizations huh? First airride owners, now new-age car owners? You basically think that anyone who doesn't like the things you like are all *******.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i for one can proudly say i drive a little lower than i did when i was on coils. its still not as low as maybe you would like to see. i scrape **** all the time. my dogbone mount is barely hangin on, my control arms are rashed all up, and my pan has some nice gouges in it. i still raise it up every once and a while when i dont know the roads, or its dark out. call me a ***** if youd like, but if i had the money to replace pans, control arms, bushings, mounts, etc... i sure as hell wouldnt be driving a mk4.
cv:








dogbone:








car lays frame. picture was taken with the car aired up 



_Modified by ericjohnston27 at 9:18 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_you may not, but the rest of the kids on here do, or their parents paid for their car. Thats just how it is. the oldschool community just isnt like that. 


Dude, I dont even know what to say to this. I have honestly never seen someones head so far in the ground.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what, its news that new cars usually mean a car payment? and more expensive insurance? Its a mystery that younger kids cant afford 300$ a month? Comon.... get real. I truly didnt mean it to be insulting. I dont care what other people do with their money. I was just comparing cultures.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
And yes I drove my mk4 lower that the rest of you on coils daily. 










Ohhh how i miss your car, its been so long


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

I paid for my mk4 by buying a 2g dsm with a blown engine and rebuilding it and selling it. I was working 60 hours a week as an engineer when I was 20 and bought my Lexus. Since I have just been selling my cars that I paid cash for and spending the proceeds on the next car. Its not a hard concept. And insurance isnt that high if you dont drive like a jackass... I am 23 and pay less for a 380hp car than I did when I was 18 and have a golf GL. I am not saying plenty of kids should try and talk ****, but dont stick anyone with a nicer car in that category. I have a friend who bought his father and himself matching Aston Martins for fathers day. Some just strive to get the toys they want.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yes, I agree. And serious power to those guys. I am not the jealous type. However... most people unwisely take out loans.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

HEY EVERYONE LOOK AT ME! LOOK HOW MUCH CREDIT I HAVE!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

:takes deep breath: 
This is all so f'kin dumb... 
It always turns out into a competition.. 
bags vs. coils...
my balls are bigger than yours... 
i drive further than you... 
i break more stuff than you.. 
I'm lower than you... 
I pay for my own stuff.. 
I have better credit score... 
I'm oldschool... 
I'm an OG... 
I like my car better than yours... 
I can talk more isht than you... 
C'mon this is stupid..


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
bags vs. coils...
my balls are bigger than yours... 
i drive further than you... 
i break more stuff than you.. 
I'm lower than you... 
I pay for my own stuff.. 
I have better credit score... 
I'm oldschool... 
I'm an OG... 
I like my car better than yours... 
I can talk more isht than you... 


Lol i think this is the 2nd or 3rd time it's happened in here
it does pretty much go in that order too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

I dont care that KRis comes in here posts pics and stuff. 
But he can manage to get everyone irritated for dumb ****.. Its annoying.. 
low car, is a low car, but bragging about it to jsut piss people off on a section specifically about CARS ON AIR its pointless.. 
I dont know him personally, i dont know a lot of people on here, and i usually stay quiet about it, but its frustrating to see the same thing being bragged about and it always stirs things up...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dont have any credit. I pay cash for everything







put that on the list, and remove the other one pls. 
the competition will never go away. not unless you guys change anyways. its really a product of a society of "low" people being to good to acknowledge coilover and static members.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Just for the record: my balls are bigger, I drive more, I break more stuff in the cool way, I'm lower than you, I pay for my own stuff, my credit score is better than yours, I'm so old school I make OGs say "damn, he's old school!", I like my car more than yours and I can talk WAY more sh*t than any of you. So f*ck off and die.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_I dont have any credit. I pay cash for everything







put that on the list, and remove the other one pls. 
the competition will never go away. not unless you guys change anyways. its really a product of a society of "low" people being to good to acknowledge coilover and static members. 

All that lsit wasnt pointed towards anyone in particular btw. 
You guys? That generalizing again. 
I drove low on coils, and got tired of hitting reflectors on the road and bottoming out all the time... 
And this 'society' was designed for air ride only... Why do you think the logo has a bag on it? WE arent taking anything away form anyone on coils, or saying we are better... Except for Darrick, he is...









_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Just for the record: my balls are bigger, I drive more, I break more stuff in the cool way, I'm lower than you, I pay for my own stuff, my credit score is better than yours, I'm so old school I make OGs say "damn, he's old school!", I like my car more than yours and I can talk WAY more sh*t than any of you. So f*ck off and die.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Just for the record: my balls are bigger, I drive more, I break more stuff in the cool way, I'm lower than you, I pay for my own stuff, my credit score is better than yours, I'm so old school I make OGs say "damn, he's old school!", I like my car more than yours and I can talk WAY more sh*t than any of you. So f*ck off and die.

very cute







God you guys are sensitive... can't take a good ribbing. Sad really.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
very cute







God you guys are sensitive... can't take a good ribbing. Sad really.










mmmm ribs


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif everyone, butt sex?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
very cute







God you guys are sensitive... can't take a good ribbing. Sad really.









exactly. 
i dont even ****in hate bags! 
i just dont like the "bolt in bagyards, lay one part of your subframe on 17s, AND THATS IT IM DONE" attitude in here. 
i like alot of your guys' cars. ive bagged a mk4. i dig it.
i just want to be lower. simply because i think it looks cool. THATS IT.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am oldschool.. as ****
But I still don't come in here and tell people they are dumb for running bags. 
cause simply you are doing this. Not is so little words, but you are. I drove a vr wagon low for years. Never ate a pan and had a 4 sided plug. 
I like air cause its more convenient than coils. that is it. 
I am a showdropper


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

well said.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am oldschool.. as ****
But I still don't come in here and tell people they are dumb for running bags. 
cause simply you are doing this. Not is so little words, but you are. I drove a vr wagon low for years. Never ate a pan and had a 4 sided plug. 
I like air cause its more convenient than coils. that is it. 
I am a showdropper 

Dumb? no. I see the point







maybe a little yellow perhaps? yes. You are just like the guy who lowers his coils before the show, and then raises it in the parking lot of the show....except now that its air bags. It's kind of perplexing really...I think that my biggest problem w/ bagged cars is it's such a disappointment, and really causes an underwhelming and anti climactic emotion. Such as "damn that things dumped, Sick!...oh...its on bags. Looks good I guess, kind of a cop out". Yes, its more convenient; more convenient in the same way I walk up the stairs with my bags at the airport, and the fat lazy guy takes the escalator. 
my original post was just a fun poke at you guys, _and_ myself w/ the oil pan thing. You guys took it far too seriously. Not sure why that happens.... More so here than anywhere else on vortex. I suppose I should expect it by now. Lighten up. Like I always say, if you all want to hold hands and slob each others knobs in private thats cool. Start a private forum where everyone says what you do is cool, and no one says anything anti-air bag. However, I think everything is more interesting if there are other viewpoints. This goes for anywhere on this site, or in any conversation really... Just my opinion though.










_Modified by Digital K. at 2:08 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Kris I get it, but maybe you do too much fun poking and not enough of the support? 
there are guys in here doing alot of work to get as low as they are. You have a reputation in here. this is why people treat your posts as they do


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I have said several times that **** looks dope here. Dont pigeon hole me. I shot a LLS for PVW the other day. and one for eurotuner as well. If that isnt supporting you guys, I don't know what is.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha i didn't check your blog for your mobile updates on what you shot for a mag that we won't see for months
























night


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I dont have a blog. I dont do mobile updates







I'll check and make sure I am supporting the bag boys in a sufficient enough manner from here on out. If you could make me a quota or checklist, that'd be great.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_I have said several times that **** looks dope here. Dont pigeon hole me. I shot a LLS for PVW the other day. and one for eurotuner as well. If that isnt supporting you guys, I don't know what is.



That's called paying the bills... you're a photog, thats what you do. Enough of you, can we get on with the pics please? No one really cares what you think, you just like getting a rise out of people. Now shut up and post pics or GTFO. kthxbye.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

till you shoot one of mine. It doesn't matter








I was joking hence the


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

when you build something to shoot, I'll be there.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It will not be vw


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh darn. I only take pictures of vw's.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

holy high key








me too


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

this is getting like the mk4 forums


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_this is getting like the mk4 forums

better than coffee,IMO
thx brethren http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_this is getting like the mk4 forums

thats because all the members (generalization) have mkIV's


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (passat_98)*


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

hahah this thread is awesome!!!!


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
Dumb? no. I see the point







maybe a little yellow perhaps? yes. You are just like the guy who lowers his coils before the show, and then raises it in the parking lot of the show....except now that its air bags. It's kind of perplexing really...I think that my biggest problem w/ bagged cars is it's such a disappointment, and really causes an underwhelming and anti climactic emotion. Such as "damn that things dumped, Sick!...oh...its on bags. Looks good I guess, kind of a cop out". Yes, its more convenient; more convenient in the same way I walk up the stairs with my bags at the airport, and the fat lazy guy takes the escalator. 
my original post was just a fun poke at you guys, _and_ myself w/ the oil pan thing. You guys took it far too seriously. Not sure why that happens.... More so here than anywhere else on vortex. I suppose I should expect it by now. Lighten up. Like I always say, if you all want to hold hands and slob each others knobs in private thats cool. Start a private forum where everyone says what you do is cool, and no one says anything anti-air bag. However, I think everything is more interesting if there are other viewpoints. This goes for anywhere on this site, or in any conversation really... Just my opinion though.









_Modified by Digital K. at 2:08 AM 7-29-2009_

you can slob on my knob


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*

Like corn on the cob.


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

lol, think it's time for the Hitler hates vortex video, sounds about the same.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_lol, think it's time for the Hitler hates vortex video, sounds about the same.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQkCe2--ym0


----------



## .:R-Rated (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

That just might be.. the funniest thing ive seen from youtube... EVER. i just laughed my asss off. who made that?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQkCe2--ym0


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R-Rated)*

people bltching about air in an air ride thread... that's some sh!t. I think we take enough sh!t in every other thread on this website, can't we just have one without you? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif










_Modified by Charmander at 11:21 AM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

bags = the gheysauce...over


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

That Hitler video sums up Vortex nicely. Fuc king hilarious though, came across the dubbed football ones a few weeks ago so this is just amazing


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

we should have a food fight @ H2Oi, all the ppl who are static that complain in here vs. ppl on bags


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_we should have a food fight @ H2Oi, all the ppl who are static that complain in here vs. ppl on bags









I'm more passive, let's just invite them to said food fight, and put up all sorts of road obstacles on the way (potholes, grooved pavement, dips) then when they all crack their pans on the way and don't show up we can call them *****s. 
On the real though i drove low on coils for years so I understand the pride of being low on coils, bags are new to me and possibly the best decision I've made with the car. I still ride it low, I just park it lower.











_Modified by Charmander at 1:07 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

all the bag people are just going to hide under the table so they dont get dirty


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_all the bag people are just going to hide under the table so they dont get dirty









you're not gonna make it there to throw anything.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

we would have our tables on air so you couldn't get under them


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_all the bag people are just going to hide under the table so they dont get dirty











_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_
you're not gonna make it there to throw anything.











_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_we would have our tables on air so you couldn't get under them










Sig status haha


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_we would have our tables on air so you couldn't get under them









love it.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_we would have our tables on air so you couldn't get under them














































man i wish i could make it to H2Oi, i'd be down for chucking a burrito or 20


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Aww why not just delete D?


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Aww why not just delete D?











there


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

See you in sept?


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I hope so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

check in with me and do your job


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_we would have our tables on air so you couldn't get under them









touche!


----------



## johnywalnuts (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (moacur) HPS Camber Plates*

Hey I'm trying to find these plate and I can't seem to find them anywhere. Do you still have the ones you posted or where could I get them online. I have a 2006 GTI on bags and I'm trying to get it lower. I think the camber plate might help me do that. Do you know what the height difference is between stock and the HPS plates. Hit me back ...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

wow, ill shots


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_wow, ill shots









agreed. crazy height to roll at in the first one,


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *merrigan* »_
agreed. crazy height to roll at in the first one,

thats because not all bagged cars drive at stock height and just park low. some of us still love being low all the time... eat that shît Kris


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

wow, lol.. that's awesome!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
thats because not all bagged cars drive at stock height and just park low. some of us still love being low all the time... eat that shît Kris









ive thought alot about this. and i still dont think it really counts. 
that five is dope though.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
ive thought alot about this. and i still dont think it really counts. 


Well good thing we all come to you for approval http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Well good thing we all come to you for approval http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you don't care about what i say why do you keep replying?


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
ive thought alot about this. and i still dont think it really counts. 

well professor, i really dont see what the difference is... if i drive my bagged car at the EXACT same height as a dumped static car, whats the difference? id drive it lower but i think the sparks from my subframe might get me pulled over...







trust me, some of us drive our cars looow... ALL the time... i rarely even touch my bags. i just like the way it looks when i park it aired out and KNOWING that i can raise it if i want. pretty easy. but its cool, you and Kris are the professionals and end all be all on all things suspension. let me know what else i should do to *my* car when you get the time though. i would REALLY appreciate it!!! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Well good thing we all come to you for approval http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


























_Modified by guesswho at 1:42 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_ive thought alot about this. and i still dont think it really counts.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
well professor, i really dont see what the difference is... if i drive my bagged car at the EXACT same height as a dumped static car, whats the difference? id drive it lower but i think the sparks from my subframe might get me pulled over...







trust me, some of us drive our cars looow... ALL the time... i rarely even touch my bags. i just like the way it looks when i park it aired out and KNOWING that i can raise it if i want. pretty easy. but its cool, you and Kris are the professionals and end all be all on all things suspension. let me know what else i should do to my car when you get the time though. i would REALLY appreciate it!!! 


i believe you. and if i ran bags id roll em the same way you do. 
if it makes you feel better im just jealous i can get into my driveway. or something.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
if you don't care about what i say why do you keep replying? 

Why not? Your worthless posts are just as good mine


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
if it makes you feel better im just jealous i can't get into my driveway. or something. 

doesnt make me feel anything at all. i really dont care. i have a real non-internet life, i get tons of püssy, i kill people for a living (which is almost like getting püssy), and i have awesome friends... i honestly dont care what you think, just a little confused as to why you do; know what i mean? you really dont make me feel anything (but honest confusion), but it is really cool that youre concerned


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
i kill people for a living 

do tell!

_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Why not? Your worthless posts are just as good mine









i agree. just dont take me so seriously.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i agree. just dont take me so seriously.









Never have, it's only the internet, right?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_do tell!

Army Ranger Sniper. He's like a ninja with a giant f*cking gun.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

if i told ya, id have to kill ya
















ok, but seriously, i dont mind your debates with everyone because it is what it is. i expect shît to happen on the net, but seriously... i just dont understand your standpoint on "coil-low" vs. "bag-low". especially for those that drive on bags as if they had coils. personally, i just got the bags because they sounded fun and i like the way it looks parked. i drive them as low as ballsy coilover dudes though. so whats your issue? you really make yourself sound like an ignorant dude, and im pretty sure the case is something else, right? make a GOOD COMPLETE THESIS on the matter that i can understand, because honestly, you just seem like a pesky know it all that we all have to listen to. like a nerdy little brother or something...(all said in a calm voice with SERIOUS curiosity).


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_if i told ya, id have to kill ya
















ok, but seriously, i dont mind your debates with everyone because it is what it is. i expect shît to happen on the net, but seriously... i just dont understand your standpoint on "coil-low" vs. "bag-low". especially for those that drive on bags as if they had coils. personally, i just got the bags because they sounded fun and i like the way it looks parked. i drive them as low as ballsy coilover dudes though. so whats your issue? you really make yourself sound like an ignorant dude, and im pretty sure the case is something else, right? make a GOOD COMPLETE THESIS on the matter that i can understand, because honestly, you just seem like a pesky know it all that we all have to listen to. like a nerdy little brother or something...(all said in a calm voice with SERIOUS curiosity).

Some of the lowest static dropped cars on these forums come in here and act totally civil, even help us out and point us in the right direction as far as frame modification and suspension geometry correction is concerned (ex. Afazz). I was just as low as rave on coils, and now that im on bags I'm lower, once again I understand the pride of being low on coils, but you're not convincing anyone of anything, If we gave a sh!t we'd all sell our bags and go buy 9 sets of your racelands. (also said in a calm voice)


_Modified by Charmander at 2:32 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_ive thought alot about this. and i still dont think it really counts. 

I drive my car total 4x4 status cause driving low is played


























_Modified by Travy at 2:32 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

who the eff cares. cars can be sweet static or air. who cares if its something you wouldnt do to your own car.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_but you're not convincing anyone of anything...

exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I drive my car total 4x4 status cause driving low is played

shut up, youre one of the lowest drivers i know (at least when you were on coils, havent seen your ride height on the bags)...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I think dash needs to kill this thread or clean it up


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

kill.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

clean...


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_if i told ya, id have to kill ya

awesome! thanks for all you do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wish i had the eyes/ balls for it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
ok, but seriously, i dont mind your debates with everyone because it is what it is. i expect shît to happen on the net, but seriously... i just dont understand your standpoint on "coil-low" vs. "bag-low". especially for those that drive on bags as if they had coils. personally, i just got the bags because they sounded fun and i like the way it looks parked. i drive them as low as ballsy coilover dudes though. so whats your issue? you really make yourself sound like an ignorant dude, and im pretty sure the case is something else, right? make a GOOD COMPLETE THESIS on the matter that i can understand, because honestly, you just seem like a pesky know it all that we all have to listen to. like a nerdy little brother or something...(all said in a calm voice with SERIOUS curiosity).

im not really serious enough to write a thesis about this stuff. i mostly just like egging people on. just my personality i guess. i can almost guarantee id get along with 99 percent of the people in the forum. 
im just interested in the "bag a mk4 with bagyards, lay control arm, now youre cool on the vortex" stuff in here. 
i post about getting a mk4 lower to see if anyone has any ideas and everyone tears me apart. i think its a legitimate idea. i guess to me thats what air ride is for. mk5s are different. they lay out pretty good.
if you dont know me personally youd think im an *******. im sure you all do already. i have really thick sarcasm.. and i forget that nobody could understand over the information super highways. 
and i DONT HATE BAGS. i have money ready to be sent to a certain eric at an open road. 
i just dont see the point if its just gonna lower my car another half inch. i just gotta figure out how to get lower-er. 
*SUMMARY: * im a sarcastic *******. i dont really HATE your ****, but im not going to suck your dick for bolting in air and getting kinda low. take what i say with a grain of salt because at the moment i dont have **** to back myself up. 
i look forward to meeting you all come sept.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

everything bolts on dip **** how else are you going to hold it in. 
They don't make a kit for my car. Do I get more credit. <-- notice the period. I am still bolting it in.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think dash needs to kill this thread or clean it up

Wouldn't even have been necesary if people didn't have false sense of pride powertrips on the reg, and feel the need to go into an air forum to b!tch about air.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

pretty sure bolts hold that together too.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

what about this?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

proper:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4494641


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_pretty sure bolts hold that together too. 

Shawn what are you stupid? Everyone just uses magnets now.... strong ones.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn 4 lug wheels fitting 5 lugs


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_what about this?
http://www.deviantart.com/download/78434270/vw_gold_lowrider_by_hugosilva.jpg[img] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Is it weird that I actually really like that? [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/sly.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_shut up, youre one of the lowest drivers i know (at least when you were on coils, havent seen your ride height on the bags)...

Fronts I drive about the same as I did on coils, maybe .25'' higher or so, but rears definitely lower now on air, I hated having that rake

_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Is it weird that I actually really like that?
















haha a little


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Is it weird that I actually really like that?
















not at all, that rear window thing is just f*ckin me up.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
im not really serious enough to write a thesis about this stuff. i mostly just like egging people on. just my personality i guess. i can almost guarantee id get along with 99 percent of the people in the forum. 
im just interested in the "bag a mk4 with bagyards, lay control arm, now youre cool on the vortex" stuff in here. 
i post about getting a mk4 lower to see if anyone has any ideas and everyone tears me apart. i think its a legitimate idea. i guess to me thats what air ride is for. mk5s are different. they lay out pretty good.
if you dont know me personally youd think im an *******. im sure you all do already. i have really thick sarcasm.. and i forget that nobody could understand over the information super highways. 
and i DONT HATE BAGS. i have money ready to be sent to a certain eric at an open road. 
i just dont see the point if its just gonna lower my car another half inch. i just gotta figure out how to get lower-er. 
*SUMMARY: * im a sarcastic *******. i dont really HATE your ****, but im not going to suck your dick for bolting in air and getting kinda low. take what i say with a grain of salt because at the moment i dont have **** to back myself up. 
i look forward to meeting you all come sept. 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm really interested to see you hack isht up and lay a mkIV out.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

i dont wanna.
you guyz r mean.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_what about this?









oh my fugging GOD!!! I think I just filled the cup...
If you know me.. you know why this car is a number 1 winner


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he wont commit. I'll eat my hat if nolan does any of it...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

he has a commitment issue is what you're saying? oh boy, the ladies are going to have a hard time with him


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_he has a commitment issue is what you're saying? oh boy, the ladies are going to have a hard time with him


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

please paint it.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

dont paint it, be just like Winslow


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

don't paint it.


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_everything bolts on dip **** how else are you going to hold it in. 
They don't make a kit for my car. Do I get more credit. <-- notice the period. I am still bolting it in. 

Ofcourse NOT, because I already did that last year, copycat


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

Wow, these last two pages took me back to 1999, when "the great debate was VR6 vs. 1.8T" Forced induction vs. No replacement for displacemnt.
Keep up the good work guys, I'm static but love da fun bags.


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sugmag)*

I hate to see all this ball swinging with bags vs. coils! This is the Air Suspension Technical forum. If you wanna swing balls about coils get out of the "Air Suspension Tech" forum.
/end rant


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infamous1.8TWB* »_I hate to see all this ball swinging with bags vs. coils! This is the Air Suspension Technical forum. If you wanna swing balls about coils get out of the "Air Suspension Tech" forum.
/end rant

werd...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Infamous1.8TWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Infamous1.8TWB* »_I hate to see all this ball swinging with bags vs. coils! This is the Air Suspension Technical forum. If you wanna swing balls about coils get out of the "Air Suspension Tech" forum.
/end rant


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_


















awwww your posting up your baby pictures now


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_don't paint it. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
*SUMMARY: * im a sarcastic *******. i dont really HATE your ****, but im not going to suck your dick for bolting in air and getting kinda low. take what i say with a grain of salt because at the moment i dont have **** to back myself up. 
i look forward to meeting you all come sept. 









Trust me dude, I don't think anyone in here wanted you to suck their dick, truely in whatever context you even meant that! 
And I think you get most of your problems b/c you think in that direction. No one cares what you think. People are very proud of their suspension kits they peiced together, even if they have Bagyard Fronts in their cars, because guess what, they still had to do the rest of it. And your whole outlook of Bagyards being, the be all end all of easy frame laying leaves me feeling justified in the fact that you don't know what you're talking about. Cause personally for me, it wasn't just a bolt in to get the car on the ground. Maybe when you do your airride build to your MK4 maybe you'll understand. Hopefully it will go well. But then again I'm sure it will go much better than your past air ride install that I remember. Good luck with it
Sorry, hate to see this go on but I could only read so much. Pics please...**** maybe I'll go take some today just to post in here so there's something else


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Wish it stayed green....


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

_Modified by prospect tuner at 7:11 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_Wish it stayed green.... 









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that rear camber.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

i would like to sum up my opinion of the last few pages by pointing to my sig..

you all suck.... 

that is all


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

OMG thats soo awesome Im super impressed by your sig........really im just blown away by how cool you are.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i would like to sum up my opinion of the last few pages by pointing to my sig..

you all suck.... 

that is all 

Oh really


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well I am selling my wagon project. Back to the original plan of bagging the 190


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MKVdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVdubbin* »_OMG thats soo awesome Im super impressed by your sig........really im just blown away by how cool you are. 

He's 100% right though. The past few pages of this thread have been a complete joke


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well I am selling my wagon project. Back to the original plan of bagging the 190


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo7387)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo7387* »_
He's 100% right though. The past few pages of this thread have been a complete joke









Dont you know??!?!?!?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well I am selling my wagon project. Back to the original plan of bagging the 190









Por que?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i would like to sum up my opinion of the last few pages by pointing to my sig..

you all suck.... 

that is all 

your sig is sooooo FTW it cannot be FTG


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I bought a 300te wagon in the hopes to get it on the ground. Well I am not over the idea of it. 
Time to find something I can hop in and go camping








tahoe or 4 runner in my future.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Time to find something I can hop in and go camping










I'm with ya on that one. 
Looking forward to seeing the 190 on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We will see. I am in a large debate on what to do with this crap I have laying around. I have almost 1500 (if not more) just into the bags and parts for it and am thinking I could sell it all and put it into savings. 
I really do want back into a vw at the same time as wanting something "less fun"


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *prospect tuner* »_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (craziidubb3r)*

Ah man, this sucks:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

sad to see that........


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

thats sh!tty http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Well I am selling my wagon project. Back to the original plan of bagging the 190









shawn..... do it up man.. camping with your kids is way more important than the wagon, for sure

every one else who doesn know me or my sense of hurmor about my sig..
can take a number to wait in line to suck my ball sack... i was doing air on water cooled's and pissing people off on the internet before most of you had a driver licenses 
see you fggots in mary land


_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 3:54 PM 8-3-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif no ****


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
shawn..... do it up man.. camping with your kids is way more important than the wagon, for sure

every one else who doesn know me or my sense of hurmor about my sig..
can take a number to wait in line to suck my ball sack... i was doing air on water cooled's and pissing people off on the internet before most of you had a driver licenses 
see you fggots in mary land


haha, i cant wait to see your ass down in MaryLand homie, good times like last year


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

just to let a few of you know... EG meet 8pm dumpsers friday.. do it


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Ah man, this sucks:









oh man that sucks, 
on the other hand, does anyone know what wheels those are? who makes em?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

got the new wheels on last night


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIzlatko* »_
oh man that sucks, 
on the other hand, does anyone know what wheels those are? who makes em?

x2








They're TS-1s made by 'Wheels And More'


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_just to let a few of you know... EG meet 8pm dumpsers friday.. do it

werd.. im gonna have to see you friday and sat, FTL


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
werd.. im gonna have to see you friday and sat, FTL









pfft... you should feel honored.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_got the new wheels on last night


change them up that copper clashes


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

bump








MAtt u need to step up ur game son.. hahaha


----------



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Oh....my.....god.....


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_bump








MAtt u need to step up ur game son.. hahaha


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That cc is simply amazing.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*

Wow, never thought I would really really like a CC....


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_got the new wheels on last night


















more!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mark you should see something tomorrow


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_i would like to sum up my opinion of the last few pages by pointing to my sig..
you all suck.... 
that is all 

except me


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Chris blows??


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FTW


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (blue bags)*

gotta love the turbo twists


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

Spotted this last week- reminded me of a certain other Merc.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

isnt that the same CC that everyone was hating a few months ago it just has new wheels now


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Spotted this last week- reminded me of a certain other Merc. 


Except thats only on broken factory susp...


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
x2








They're TS-1s made by 'Wheels And More'










$9000 EUROS JUST FOR 20"S







w/o tires


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_isnt that the same CC that everyone was hating a few months ago it just has new wheels now

i think it looked good then and now


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i think it looked good then and now 

Ditto. I thought the wheels were a little overkill though, I like the new ones better.
Now if they'd tone down the interior a little bit...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

A-up.... all Low.Life.......
Haven't been around much.. Too much crazy drama round here lately





















or is it just online conversations/opinions








Ruining it for me really...so F'n dumb.. Making me really hate on the VW scene in general that people can't see that we all like different things and that's how it is always gonna be. Doesn't have anything to do with nutswinging really. Just personal views








Anyways.....
Took the car out for a night shoot a few weeks back and thought I would share...
Anyways here ...







I know it's not low enough for some







But what the F'ch eva








Now back to my black hole to watch muthaf'ckers talk trash about sh*t they really shouldn't give a f*ck about












_Modified by moacur at 10:22 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

Car's on point, prefect stance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

that car is ahhhhugly


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Took the car out for a night shoot a few weeks back and thought I would share...

AWD Perfection http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_



looks hot dude, hot!! you SPIT HOT FIRE!! DYLON DYLON AND DYLON!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
SICK, LOOK AT MY POST COUNT

















_Modified by guesswho at 10:00 AM 8-8-2009_


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

soooo pretty i want to buy this car so badly


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey Jeff!! You get that package? 
I have more coming dude.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

...wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Can I have the A4? Please...I voted for your dog, so now you owe me something. Thanks








BTW: Doing some "tear down" this week, expect a PM with what was salvageable


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Can I have the A4? Please...

You should buy it for your next project. $15k and it's yours!


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You should buy it for your next project. $15k and it's yours!









If I had 15k I probably would http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_

















nice work getting it back together dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Thanks Shawn....we'll see u at h20 man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the yellow/gold & green- dripping with class. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

Looking dope Manolo


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

When I get my ride done I will expect an invite! This is the only possible outcome for me. Should be pretty far by spring. The rides on here truly are the best of the best but now it is time to get some older metal involved.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I think dash needs to kill this thread or clean it up

sorry guys, I havent been in this thread in awhile, and havent gotten any reports about it, so I wasnt aware there was so much crap in here.
So, on that note:
No more fighting about bags to coils or anything like that. If you want to keep that going, start a new thread to debate it. 
This thread is for LLS pics, and other air ride cars. lets keep it that way and take your bickering somewhere else.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dash


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Looking dope Manolo










thanks again guys


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

Someone buy my wheels. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4516053
hm k Thanx buy!


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Someone buy my wheels. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4516053
hm k Thanx buy! 


cheggit


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
d havent gotten any reports about it, 

despite our differences.. we are not tattel tails


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
$9000 EUROS JUST FOR 20"S







w/o tires

thats some crazy ****.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIzlatko)*

i got lower finally. new strut mounts bushings/bearings and some more cutting and bending.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

awesome....


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (blue bags)*

are you still on a bag over coil set up?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that doesnt look bad. I didnt feel the copper at first. looks better there for some reason.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

yea, for now, after h20 im probably gonna be getting in touch with andrew for new fronts, i dont mind the firestone rears, to get it there the frame is notched, i am running the 034 motorsports early audi strut mount bushings, and i took the skidplate off, it was fun dragging it but it was def holding me up.
As far as the copper, its def weird. it looks different in every picture, really depends on the light, that pic is the most accurate since there is sufficient natural light
this pic shows the color pretty good too








_Modified by blue bags at 10:44 PM 8-12-2009_


_Modified by blue bags at 10:47 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

joe always had problems shooting the color. 
but in person the color is amazing


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

buy me a plane ticket. I'll come make that **** look sick.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I hate all the skittled color wheels on random cars... 
But the copper looks good on there.!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

5 days no posts.........


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

air suspension went out of style already?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Yes, it's so 2008.
I'm taking the air ride off my car (no, really, I am).
Next up: Rancho 9000 lift kit.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_5 days no posts.........






























dick


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_5 days no posts.........


hahah you found the font I used...bastard


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
hahah you found the font I used...bastard
















i had it before you made those..







I made a bunch of SB stickers with it


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
i had it before you made those..







I made a bunch of SB stickers with it

Word. It's a good one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

John(WillyWalderbeast) and I hung out with some Canadians this weekend








John's car:

Manolo's

Sus' dirty thing


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I didnt know you guys were going to ****** kraft, I should have went too, oh well. carry on
see you all in OC


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Synclo)*

Wish I couldve made it but oh well. Manolos car is looking tit as usual.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea it was a good time


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

foto by dtek


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

looking good bdiddy cant wait to see the rest of the shots from that shoot


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

mos def..















i saw a few while we were there that were pretty redic that he hasnt posted yet


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (TNKD)*

holy shît, this thread is alive again?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_mos def..















i saw a few while we were there that were pretty redic that he hasnt posted yet









ur car still in 1 piece.. i figured it would be gone by now


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

yea me too..i got a legit offer and i guess it came down to it, couldnt let go just yet. I got some unfinished business with that thing. i got a collection of parts starting to add up







nothing crazy for h2o though


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight. cant wait to see it... i knew you wouldnt let it go yet


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

no. seriously. ill prob do something small before then bout it


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*

yeah, there should be a few up soon


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_yeah, there should be a few up soon









how soon. i'm waiting


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_yea me too..i got a legit offer and i guess it came down to it, couldnt let go just yet. I got some unfinished business with that thing. i got a collection of parts starting to add up







nothing crazy for h2o though

glad you backed out while you still could.
learn from my mistake


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_yea me too..i got a legit offer and i guess it came down to it, couldnt let go just yet. I got some unfinished business with that thing. i got a collection of parts starting to add up







nothing crazy for h2o though

haha I knew you'd keep it you bitch. And stock piliing parts is the way to go, I already have a few new parts collecting in my living room too for this winter


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
haha I knew you'd keep it you bitch. And stock piliing parts is the way to go, I already have a few new parts collecting in my living room too for this winter









I couldnt do that. I would get too excited


----------



## voll99vr (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (Synclo)*

Manolo's

Sus' dirty thing

Damn dude, both you guys are still killin it! Nice work.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (voll99vr)*

Never did show you guys my final gauge setup.







To keep things clean, I made an aluminum mount for my dakota gauge in the trunk. It holds the gauge- and a small CCTV camera, which is piped into the OEM MMI display. I wired everything up to the "Name" button on the center console to toggle between my phonebook, and video source. I'm using the Odyssey gauge right now, but would love to switch it out with a round Solarix as the square format of the Solarix would better fit in the screen. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Here's a bit of a teaser of things I'm doing over the Winter...










_Modified by mikegilbert at 12:54 PM 8-19-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^jesus that's nice


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

omg that's nice


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: (Rev Run)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Run* »_
glad you backed out while you still could.
learn from my mistake









i think i am too..sometimes lol


----------



## D Brown (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

gilbert that is just bonkers....


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

that was an awesome idea, super clean


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

that final setup sounded crazy when you were explaining it to me... can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_that final setup sounded crazy when you were explaining it to me... can't wait to see the finished product!









It was nice meeting you, man. Can't wait for next year- I'll keep my thread updated on the project status as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some of yours from over the weekend:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_that final setup sounded crazy when you were explaining it to me... can't wait to see the finished product!










haha ya mike was telling me about this months ago, he's crazy


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
It was nice meeting you, man. Can't wait for next year- I'll keep my thread updated on the project status as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Some of yours from over the weekend:


thanks for the shots...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
haha ya mike was telling me about this months ago, he's crazy

he is crazy... but who said crazy was a bad thing...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
haha ya mike was telling me about this months ago, he's crazy

I will not argue with that.








Here's the skin I'm working on, think I'm gonna' do away with the righthand info as it clutters things up. I'll be cleaning up the line art as well.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
I will not argue with that.








Here's the skin I'm working on, think I'm gonna' do away with the righthand info as it clutters things up. 


that is effin SEX!!!















Very cool






















I would love to have something like that on my RNS... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Gilbert, like everyone else said.. thats sick as ****!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

Mike Gilbert,
My attention, you have it.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dorbritz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dorbritz* »_Mike Gilbert,
My attention, you have it.


I'll gather my notes and update my build thread with the good info, links, etc. As of now, the software/hardware will only work with Dakota senders. 
For running the setup I'll use a mobile Pico-ITX computer with Windows embedded (instant on, bare-bones OS) It's designed for mobile applications (Taxi AVL, GPS, credit card processing, etc.) 
http://www.logicsupply.com/products/carx07p1


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

youre insane. im gunna need this. lol


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Wow Mike, it coming along perfectly... Good action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Wyman)*

hey mike.. I have a few carputers and I work with pneumatic and hydrological transducers I can help you if you want


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

one by d.tek










_Modified by TNKD at 2:29 PM 8-20-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_hey mike.. I have a few carputers and I work with pneumatic and hydrological transducers I can help you if you want 

Look at Chris trying to be all helpful and what not


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

sickest mk5 jetta ive seen


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_one by d.tek


That rear looks cambered in like crazy.. SIIICK


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (TNKD)*

car is awesome. drives dumped, even through nyc.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (blue bags)*

thanks guys and blue bags u were wicked dumped too lol, people must of though we were nuts draggin subframe when we were in traffic


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_hey mike.. I have a few carputers and I work with pneumatic and hydrological transducers I can help you if you want 

I just might take you up on that offer. Thank you very much


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Gilbert:
So this interface you are working on, what kind of video outputs does it have on it. I have the Dakota digital DHC-2002 which is the full control/pressure/height module. I also have a Kenwood DD indash with a couple spare video inputs. 
Any way it the pressure could go through the screen on that?
VERY VERY interested in anything you could help with.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
Look at Chris trying to be all helpful and what not










I can start calling every one f a gg ots again if you want


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_

I can start calling every one f a gg ots again if you want

please do, cause this is unlike you


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Wyman)*

you are all a bunch of ******s... you all bore me... and I hate you all..

Better?


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_you are all a bunch of ******s... you all bore me... and I hate you all..

Better? 

i love you


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
i love you









you always say that..

omghi2ubbq I cant wait for jager and tom foolery in ocean city


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
you always say that..

omghi2ubbq I cant wait for jager and tom foolery in ocean city

oh yes. This time, drinks on me at seacrets


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Wyman)*

Mike Gilly - genius!!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_Mike Gilly - genius!!























uh.. genius? I mean.. I'm not calling the guy dumb or anything.. genius is a little strong.. I think maybe he is just surrounded by ignoramus, thus making him look like genius


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
oh yes. This time, drinks on me at seacrets


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_






























All I can think about right now is when chris called me hella late when i was sleeping and put me on speaker phone asking me how the night went when you and others were in the background.... All i heard was you fools laughing it up in the backgorund... EPIC.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

classic plates


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

matt cleaned out a bay in the garage


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

installed my new oil pan today...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Pretty weak handstyle, but I dig the idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

It's superbada$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

Mine stinks


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (abbixx)*

I love that car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Pretty weak handstyle, but I dig the idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I didn't do it, but...the oil pan was hot, and killed like 5 markers.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

John(WillyWalderbeast) and myself at Sus' house up in Canada last weekend
Photos courtesy of Mikejoe


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_installed my new oil pan today...









holy god who welded that?


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (voll99vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *voll99vr* »_
Manolo's

Sus' dirty thing

Gorgeous cars ... love that mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
holy god who welded that? 

Helen Keller?


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thibz115* »_
Gorgeous cars ... love that mk2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice work.


thanks man


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
Helen Keller?

Beat me to it


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Beat me to it









good god.. thats a ****ty weld


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
holy god who welded that? 


Hahahaha... Funniest comment I have seen in this thread in a long time......... PSI


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i was looking at that weld for 20minutes trying to figure out if they soldered it on or actually welded it







... no joke


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

I think you're seeing more cut metal than weld... it was a scrap piece of metal.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

Hahahaha... Funniest comment I have seen in this thread in a long time......... PSI









no charge...









_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_I think you're seeing more cut metal than weld... it was a scrap piece of metal. 

nope... as some one who has run ins with his own ****ty welds, I am a pro a spotting one.. That is a ****ty weld.. You can't tell with out an X-ray but there doesnt look like there is any penetration between the plate and pan...


----------



## hotvr6guy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*



Synclo said:


> John(WillyWalderbeast) and myself at Sus' house up in Canada last weekend
> Photos courtesy of Mikejoe
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hotvr6guy)*

your right... I want to not like them cause i have them on lexus's but they work amazing on that 20th


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_your right... I want to not like them cause i have them on lexus's but they work amazing on that 20th

sergio had them on his golf and they didnt look as good as that....and does anyone know that dudes screen name 


_Modified by Sit-n-loW at 8:05 AM 8-23-2009_


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sit-n-loW)*

those wheels are sick especially how they pop at u http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sit-n-loW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sit-n-loW* »_
sergio had them on his golf and they didnt look as good as that....and does anyone know that dudes screen name 

_Modified by Sit-n-loW at 8:05 AM 8-23-2009_

crap i mean hate them.. 
ad I dont i think its jb something or another.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sit-n-loW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sit-n-loW* »_
sergio had them on his golf and they didnt look as good as that....and does anyone know that dudes screen name 



i put his screen name right after his real name in the parenthesis


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*

so you did... I didt see anything above until you said something dan


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_so you did... I didt see anything above until you said something dan

youre still alive? i thought you got shot dude


----------



## Sit-n-loW (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
i put his screen name right after his real name in the parenthesis
















on **** i didnt even see that my bad dude lol


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Sit-n-loW)*

thanks for the complements on the wheels.... although i love these wheels i found my next set..... just need to save up the money


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
youre still alive? i thought you got shot dude









Ive been busy with work and shop stuff.. plus i dont stray to far from my own crappy forum


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_so you did... I didt see anything above until you said something dan

it means alot that you pay so much attention to my posts http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
it means alot that you pay so much attention to my posts http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

pictures>words..
as much as it pains me to say that..


----------



## Dub_in_Rio (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (VWeezly)*

I welded that pan, by no means is it perfect welds. However Weezly is right, it was a scrap piece that probably cut by a hand plas with a bad consumable. 
I didnt bother grinding **** like that flat because I figured Digital would let the road do that for him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Dub_in_Rio)*

That's what I thought. And the welds didn't look that bad... but who cares what they look like when it's under the car







As long as it functions.


----------



## Dub_in_Rio (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: (VWeezly)*

Hey I know there are a lot of pro welders roaming around these parts, but vortex is harsh for welds... It seems like everybody is a certified welder.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Dub_in_Rio)*

the look is part of the function... in a way.. like i said with out an X-ray you cant really tell if you have enough penetration. I am by no means a pro welder.. it just doesnt look like you prepped well.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Dub_in_Rio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub_in_Rio* »_Hey I know there are a lot of pro welders roaming around these parts, but vortex is harsh for welds... It seems like everybody is a certified welder.









^ so true. Most people haven't even touched a welder.

_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_the look is part of the function... in a way.. like i said with out an X-ray you cant really tell if you have enough penetration. I am by no means a pro welder.. it just doesnt look like you prepped well. 

What you are seeing on that top lip is not weld... it's a lip... there is almost an inch of it that's away from the pan... trust me... i have seen it in person. You can't really see welds from that picture.


_Modified by VWeezly at 10:00 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (VWeezly)*

if you say so....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

can most of you stop posting in this thread? Cause you have ****ing ruined it.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*









I'll ruin your face


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Present company excluded Chris


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*











_Modified by From 2 to 5 at 4:23 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
holy god who welded that? 

welds are strong, I can attest to that from a few big heat expansions in the freeway. I definitely lost some fillings a couple of times. however, I think the fact that it goes down so much away from the pan, makes it a bit unusable for me. Its about 1/2 an inch off the ground at all times w/ me and a passenger. 








and it doesn't change the honesty of the moniker. 


_Modified by Digital K. at 1:01 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Look, I have stated this before. this is an air ride thread. it is for air ride cars. thats it. keep the coilover stuff out of here. start your own coilovers vs air ride thread. and Kris, go start your own thread for your mk2, quit posting stuff for it in here. Its a great looking car, but it doesnt belong in this thread.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
and it doesn't change the honesty of the moniker. 


Ooooo opinions! Everyone watch out!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*




















enjoi.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I would enjoy it more if the colors were right


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

did you get lower in the front? Looked a little different when I saw it at WF. I was parked right next to you.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_did you get lower in the front? Looked a little different when I saw it at WF. I was parked right next to you.

yes, thats with the new mason techs...


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_



















enjoi.


I like it! Time for some great plates good sir.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

why does that thing look flat/ glossy every other picture?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_Look, I have stated this before. this is an air ride thread. it is for air ride cars. thats it. keep the coilover stuff out of here. start your own coilovers vs air ride thread. and Kris, go start your own thread for your mk2, quit posting stuff for it in here. Its a great looking car, but it doesnt belong in this thread.

oh mein fuhrer what are you talking about, Ive got bags.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

hahahah thats amazing


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eastcoaststeeze)*


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_oh mein fuhrer what are you talking about, Ive got bags.









just the man tryin to hold us down dude... thats all


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Mike, you needs some exhaust(or exhaust deletion action)...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_Mike, you needs some exhaust(or exhaust deletion action)...









Oh, It's in the works


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yes, thats with the new mason techs... 

interesting...


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Oh, It's in the works


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_Oh, It's in the works









i dont believe you


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

dammit mike. dont take my shaved exhaust cut outs lol. my corrado consumes me, my a6 is starting to get mad


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_dammit mike. dont take my shaved exhaust cut outs lol. my corrado consumes me, my a6 is starting to get mad

Don't worry, the $$$ for shaving, molding, pulling etc. isn't in the cards for me...


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*

I hate this forum...
I....


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

haha, ive seen that before...


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

bwhahahaha






















Blame that mothachucka!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

20mm spacers on the RS'








see some of you at Broke.Down.....as long as my car is good to go by then, damn brakes


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_
see some of you at Broke.Down.....as long as my car is good to go by then, damn brakes









Dan you heading up with the cruise from Olympia on the pike?


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice dan, u better be at broke down with the the RS's this time too


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_
Dan you heading up with the cruise from Olympia on the pike?

no, we are leaving at some point Saturday afternoon.
And Manolo, I'm _really_ trying to get my car set for the show


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*



From 2 to 5 said:


> I hate this forum...
> I....
> http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...130496_679260496_8666250_2087096_n.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_I hate this forum...
I....









hahaha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn chris your plotter is picking up the edges


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_damn chris your plotter is picking up the edges









how do i make it not do that? its either two hard or not hard enough.. I hate this plotter


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_
how do i make it not do that? its either two hard or not hard enough.. I hate this plotter

Maybe it's too fast?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

blade dull? dirty blade dragging stuff maybe?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

maybe your needle isn't rotating properly either.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

humm.. its a brand new blade. Ill check it and seeif it has crap on it and it rotates ok.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Are you cutting into the backing much? It could be a pressure that isn't causing it to rotate perfectly. Otherwise like said above, too fast.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

not using the ORACAL 651.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*

993 with Ferrari F40 wheels on air
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
On my dresser


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Awesome- reminds me of the Dremel Job I did on mine:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

soo pretty well done that thing is sick


----------



## derbasti (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck Nood)*

Here is mine:










_Modified by derbasti at 3:03 AM 8-30-2009_


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

Awesome


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (TickTack)*

tuck ur pusssy


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_tuck ur pusssy 

















my cat didnt like eeet


_Modified by Swbd4L at 3:22 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

I think From 2 to 5 's problem is located in between the keyboard and the seat............... Holla at me loser


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Squillo)*

not super low, but atleast its done


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_not super low, but atleast its done


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_










sexxseeeee


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_









win http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_









Fuggin awesome Ducky!!!!!!!


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thanks.. I need to get some better shots in the light.
The front grille, lower valence and back valence are all painted burgundy, but they need a lot of light to pop.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

ducky, you've come a long way my friend. car looks amazing. i cant wait to see it at h20.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_









that looks ****in awesome, excellent job. Cant wait to see it in a few weeks


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

change is coming.


----------



## shiznit (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_change is coming. 

 hype. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Renewed passion is what I call it.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

mkay.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

but I do have to buy a couple things I sold







pressuryte


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_change is coming. 









I took my pants off. what a relief! awesome!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Shawn, the color looks crazy on that pics.. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

People parking w/eurghetto.com at h20 you have 11 days to pay. New shirt design..... you get parking, entrance, sticker and t-shirt. you also get a bag of goodies from Shoop and co.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

Past three cars posted all have my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I didn't have my polarizer on and I was in a 4runner two lanes over


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

some rollers on the way home from Broke.Down
(moulding piece was removed due to tire rubbing, didn't want it to fall off on the way)
Thanks to my buddy Kyle for the shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Synclo)*

pretty damn slick, new rollers turned out great


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

gorgeousness at its fullest.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (d.tek)*

damn, 20" steelz


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Yah, I love that car. The wheels are crazy


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yah, nothing like trashing down a nice car that has a sick interior w/ some ****ty steel wheels....


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I dont mind the wheels, i mind the color... 
BUT the R/T logo form the dodge kills it...


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

I dig all the color choices... and I usually love steelies.... but 20s are too much.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VWeezly)*

morning FAIL


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Synclo)*

WTF happened there Dan?


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

You cut the tire on that trim piece? Where'd the tire go?
Any pics of the rest of the bag' cars at broke?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_WTF happened there Dan?

blowout??


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Synclo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_morning FAIL








http://photos-g-0.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs191.snc1/6415_251146630693_743200693_8713838_1464610_n.jpg[img][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

See what happens when you stretch tires? Let me guess, you forced a bus full of nuns and mentally retarded children off the road and into a ditch full of fire and hungry alligators when the blowout happened, didn't you?


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
See what happens when you stretch tires? Let me guess, you forced a bus full of nuns and mentally retarded children off the road and into a ditch full of fire and hungry alligators when the blowout happened, didn't you?





































anyway I concur with kris on the mark 5, the wheels are the suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
See what happens when you stretch tires? Let me guess, you forced a bus full of nuns and mentally retarded children off the road and into a ditch full of fire and hungry alligators when the blowout happened, didn't you?

were you in CT this morning?








the bead of the tire came off of the lip, the wheel was leaking anyway, so this gives me a chance to reseal it _again_ and then get the tire put back on, no damage to the tire it looks like


_Modified by Synclo at 3:04 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Synclo)*

Determined to steal the photo crown from mike kippen and all those fools..... just give me about 3 more years









































My favorite one...


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (guesswho)*

wow. that car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

x2.
this place has been dead as of lately


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

that makes me miss my mk5. great looking car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

those schmidt wheel look awesome on that car


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

What size are those schmidts? 17's?


----------



## cky3k (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

























sickness. got a build thread or extra pics on the rear window set up?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Chris you **** get a circular polorizer. I hate your face


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Chris you **** get a circular polorizer. I hate your face

i have one dude, but it was waaaaay too over cast for it... it'd be like wearing shades in the rain... doesnt make sense.... but ive asked you a BILLION times to help me with my shots and you wont, so F you!! ill be down there again soon, so you can teach me some jedi tricks négro








thanks for the compliments guys.,.. yes, theyre 17's... gonna have some massively wider lips when i get back from iraq too... in a fücking YEAR










_Modified by guesswho at 2:19 AM 9-2-2009_


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_x2.
this place has been dead as of lately


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









dang i was decieved







ha 
makes it that much better


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Chris we drink too much when your down and only hang at night. I don't do night stuff anymore








CP can still be used in overcast skys. It isn't that dark of a filter







You pick on up for the 50mm


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

A few rollers of John (WillyWalderbeast's) 20th before a bag blew















_Modified by Synclo at 10:06 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Synclo)*

dope rollers, john's car kills it


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

fo real.
what bag and any idea why?


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea I blew my front passenger bag from driving dumped..... The tire rubbed threw the bag!!!


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*

sick ass pics, sick ass car!!!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my coilover blew out when I drove dumped the other day.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_my coilover blew out when I drove dumped the other day.


another day, another classic...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_my coilover blew out when I drove dumped the other day.


People still drive on coilovers


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
People still drive on coilovers









didnt you like just get them 2 months ago?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_
didnt you like just get them 2 months ago?

I've had them since november, but they didnt go in untill june, I was mostly just poking fun at kris since he likes to come in here and brag about driving low on coils


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

can i play too?










_Modified by Banned wagon at 5:13 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_my coilover blew out when I drove dumped the other day.

i hate when that happens.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_my coilover blew out when I drove dumped the other day.

zing....


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_Determined to steal the photo crown from mike kippen and all those fools..... just give me about 3 more years








My favorite one...









bring it.

and that car is unreal. one of the hottest cars in this thread bar none. 90% of these bagged cars stance looks ****tarded. this one however, this car looks super duper
















_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
only women drive on air









yeah, thats what I heard...










_Modified by Digital K. at 7:17 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_ 90% of these bagged cars stance looks ****tarded. 

I knows. My car has the whack stance.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

i don't know why when i see this picture it reminds me of like a wedding photo
















Great shots!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_i don't know why when i see this picture it reminds me of like a wedding photo









Good lord, I just had the most ridiculous thought of Chris as a wedding photographer!
"_Psst, hey dude... after the wedding, you mind if I hit that?_







"


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Chris car looks good..


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Chris car looks good.. 

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif check it out a year from now when its complete... i think youll be proud


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

try 2 years.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_try 2 years. 

nope... just one. itll be done in about 2 months after i get back from Iraq... guaranteed...


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

Is that your bagged Porsche on Ferrari shoes Greg?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DEV!N)*

yeah man, gotta get the front bumper repainted, been driving air'd out all over the place, the rear tires are shot from -20 degrees too. such a money pit


----------



## red911turbo (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Pizza Pig)*

more pics of the stretch!!! tire/wheel specs? fronts look to be 1.5" x .6"?


----------



## dubbr (Apr 17, 2003)

*FV-QR*

2 relatively new ones...


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

out of this world









_Modified by Digital K. at 7:17 PM 9-2-2009_[/QUOTE]


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_i don't know why when i see this picture it reminds me of like a wedding photo
















Great shots!









out of this world


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

A couple more:
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...86114/


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

excellent ducky


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

car looks awesome, but i think i like the badgeless grille better than the mesh.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

horny....


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_car looks awesome, but i think i like the badgeless grille better than the mesh.









For my car?
I'd have to get a rabbit bumper to rock a slotted grill, the mesh is OEM honeycomb grafted from a donor grill.


----------



## black maqic20th (Aug 10, 2008)

i want air ride


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

i want one of these cars....alot bye bye mk1 hello mk5!


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*

Gay. I drive that low on coils because I'm awesome.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Gay. I drive that low on coils because I'm awesome.

you drive that low on coils because the bumpiness reminds you of that week you spent at Boy Scout camp when you were 15


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
you drive that low on coils because the bumpiness reminds you of that week you spent at Boy Scout camp when you were 15









And 13, 14, 16 and 17. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I miss my car..


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (guesswho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_
you drive that low on coils because the bumpiness reminds you of that week you spent at Boy Scout camp when you were 15









oddly enough your mom cooked dinner for the entire camp. over and over again. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_
For my car?
I'd have to get a rabbit bumper to rock a slotted grill, the mesh is OEM honeycomb grafted from a donor grill.


oh, never knew that. Im just gonna shut up and stick to mk4's. Looks mint either way though for sure


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

mk5's make me jealous, i wish i could tuck rimz.







i need to notch the frame...


_Modified by d.tek at 9:13 AM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that looks nice.

whats w/ the headliner fad?


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

Duckys mkv is my alltime fav


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_that looks nice.

whats w/ the headliner fad?

my headliner looked like ****, it was stained and stuff, so i wrapped it.
i think it looks pretty cool. thanks for the compliment


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

lmao tek http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
what's up with the headlight situation, haven't been on the internets for a bit


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

I'm back! it's been a while because I've worked on my mk1 1.8T project but now that's done I finally got to work on my mk4 for the first time after 1,5 years








Bought me some new winter wheels (and gave the car a good polish):


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kevin20V)*

One of my favorites...glad you're back working on it a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

very nice^^


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kevin20V)*

Nice to see you back Kevin







How are things?


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

thats pure sex right there! 








Damn fine car... and Sam takes a damn fine photo!


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_mk5's make me jealous, i wish i could tuck rimz.







i need to notch the frame...

_Modified by d.tek at 9:13 AM 9-5-2009_

i'm just as low on coils.... wanna get air soon tho....


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (platinumgrey_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumgrey_1.8T* »_
i'm just as low on coils.... wanna get air soon tho....









cool


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

what ever happened to Buck Russell (Andrew)?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

andrew m. now. hes an enigma. not really the thread for that though


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_what ever happened to Buck Russell (Andrew)?

i know where he is.....


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

sorry, meant to start a new thread... I'm a newb.
found em though


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_andrew m. now. hes an enigma. not really the thread for that though









not really the thread for what Eric? Asking questions?


----------



## MAkie302 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_andrew m. now. hes an enigma. not really the thread for that though










how did/is his part out coming along? never understood why he chose to do so, car was beautiful but everybody has their reasons


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

_Modified by Doey20v at 3:54 PM 9-7-2009_


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^ sickkkkk


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Not sure if this was ever posted... but a mate from over the pond - Plush-automotive.
He owns/ operates a custom shop and builds his cars for demo, hence the flashy colors.
His MKV:
































RS4 cabrio seats that fold!
















Here is his mini:

















I sent him my sunglass holder and an extra autopilot casing so he can make a custom mount that I should have in my hands in a week or so.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

... and another of mine for fun.


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

Only with fogs inserted, no lip.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (abbixx)*

whose car is that? any pics of the wheels?


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_whose car is that? any pics of the wheels?

This car?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

jetta front?


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*

i guess... if he switched to that jetta front. i thought the wheels looked blue in the first pic, i just thought they might be my old wheels, but hes in europe so i guess not.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*









damn that **** looks dope..


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Wyman..


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

few pics that i took brokedown


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_

how did/is his part out coming along? never understood why he chose to do so, car was beautiful but everybody has their reasons


car is mostly stripped. picked some stuff up from him the other day
ducky your car is amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yostuhfoo* »_i guess... if he switched to that jetta front. i thought the wheels looked blue in the first pic, i just thought they might be my old wheels, but hes in europe so i guess not.

wheels are rh zw1 17" and i switched to jetta front this weekend, just waiting for the lip, middle upper and lower covers.

_Modified by abbixx at 1:04 AM 9-9-2009_


_Modified by abbixx at 1:05 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (#Michgo)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

God damnit, just show off the new wheels.


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

got hype?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol show em Santi! Show em your bringing HP's back in the game!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not showing nothing.. .I'm gonna milk this one for as long as possible..


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hear ya man


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Thanks Wyman.. 
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

^^^ Does this mean justrave will shut the **** up now?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_^^^ Does this mean justrave will shut the **** up now?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I personally don't care what Santis wheels are his whole car is played


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it Santi. Can't wait to see it in 3 weeks


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

anyone know if the new pvw is on newsstands yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I need to check this weekend.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

mmm hmmmm
http://speedhunters.com/archiv....aspx


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

already peeped and copped.
fresh ducky.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_already peeped and copped.
fresh ducky.

Haha yeah.
Love the second comment.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_anyone know if the new pvw is on newsstands yet?

I went yesterday and it was not


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

Getting ready to tear the trunk apart and frame up my floor. Decided on aluminum square tubing for no particular reason.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Sick Mike, I love this damn car. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_Sick Mike, I love this damn car. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

definantly x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

Very very nice photos and car... a bit cotrasty... but good. I would like a shaved rear please. (and you can qvote me)


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

Thanks, guys http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_Very very nice photos and car... a bit contrasty... but good. I would like a shaved rear please. (and you can quote me)









Shaving the rear is a breeze on the A6 as the Audi rings are just stuck on there. Looking at the photos on a PC right now- they are a bit contrasty. The car is parked 'till I get the rear rotors & pads changed out.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Mike's car is sweet too bad he is a ****! Lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Mike's car is sweet too bad he is a ****! Lol


----------



## Bucknasty! (May 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Bucknasty!)*

mike, i think you just made my decision on my next car.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_mike, i think you just made my decision on my next car.

Do it! We need some more big-bodied bagged VAG cars. 
Psst, they're all coming off lease right now as well- killer deals can be had.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

holy **** that mkII is nuts!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

i need some 20s and bling. and good photos


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_ rear rotors & pads changed out. 

i'm sure you know this but you need to release the electronic ebrakes witha scan tool. not sure if vag-com will do it


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_i'm sure you know this but you need to release the electronic ebrakes witha scan tool. not sure if vag-com will do it









Sure do, thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know you can turn the piston by hand, but it's really easy to screw it up from what I hear. Vag-Com will work, however I might need Vag-Com CAN+HEX.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
















Love it!! Can i have it http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
Sure do, thanks man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know you can turn the piston by hand, but it's really easy to screw it up from what I hear. Vag-Com will work, however I might need Vag-Com CAN+HEX. 

i figured you would know but just incase i didn't want to hurt you beauty there.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Felix can you get that back down any more??


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*









**** is dope man....


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That fit is insane man


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

yes in a couple weeks i will get my masontech bag back from scottt....
because it popped on my thats why i went back to coils on the back.....only for the moment being


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i need some 20s and bling. and good photos

You still on the MAEs?


----------



## calivdublady (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (uberdork)*

Yuummmm....*drools*


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*


















Wheels and grille shield are shadow blue, my cam sucks


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: (MyOtherCarHasA5.0)*

I'll try and get some proper pics for you at h20i..


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_I'll try and get some proper pics for you at h20i..
















Thanks buddy. Hopefully i make it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
You still on the MAEs?

yup. no one made any offers on them so keeping them for now. until someone wants to buy them


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

Fit turned out sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

so want a brasilia .
















I will settle for a fox wagon and a squareback


_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:10 PM 9-13-2009_


_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:20 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

that brasilia project is so impressive


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
yup. no one made any offers on them so keeping them for now. until someone wants to buy them

Id buy them if I had the money, got a new project they would look great on.


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (rollininstyle2004)*

Just because he won a well deserved best of show and best a4/s4 at dubfest this year, I'll whore out my fav b5 and a few other cars from the show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (photos by Mike Kim)


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

omg that fit is KILLER


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

ill post up this shot i took at WF:








really dig the car man.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

what wheels are these? ^^^


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubdan01* »_what wheels are these? ^^^

i think those are lexus sc 430 wheels.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

Old news pictures, but these are from when my room mate blew a pan on his way up from maryland for broke down.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_ 
really dig the car man.

thanks bro.... awesome shot

_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_
i think those are lexus sc 430 wheels.

correct.


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WillyWalderbeast)*

Car looks good Willy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is that rear cambered in or is it the camera angle?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Charmander)*

**** is def sittin nice, rance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hyphytrain203* »_**** is def sittin nice, rance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks doug, im sad that your tornados gone. What's next?


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

I am in love.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

god damn that's rad.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Charmander)*



















































someone else made it... only 2 weeks mroe to go


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_


















































someone else made it... only 2 weeks mroe to go









wow dude your ***'n low. I see that your layin out quite well. Nice wheels btw.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what wheels are these?? i have been tryin to find them forever. i assume euro spec and very rare...


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_what wheels are these?? i have been tryin to find them forever. i assume euro spec and very rare...










http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4256719


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

audi 10 slots, not rare and they are cheap, last i looked oem was like $200 each (sizing does such a little 18x7.5)


----------



## YummyDuB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (psi glx)*

anybody know where i might be able to find these switches and gauges?
help is greatly appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (YummyDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YummyDuB* »_anybody know where i might be able to find these switches and gauges?
help is greatly appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

The Gauge is a small G.A.S. white gauge. It's sold by Viair as well. 
I've been trying to find those switches for a while- it seems like all the european guys run 'em. I searched goolge for "airride schalter" (Schalter is German for switch)
http://www.bullock-style.de/ai...ge=de
http://shop.lappi-performance....chk=1

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Mr. Mike Gilbert... I think you should post a picture of your car everytime you post. everytime i pull up vw vortex and there is a picture of your car, my friends either, A. Take a picture with there cell phone. B. SET THAT AS YOUR DESKTOP BACKGROUND OMGOMGOMOG. or C stare at it and then begin to walk away quickly because they creamed their pants.
Best audi I ever seen


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am so pumped for h2o this year.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM_zaeEF10I 
if yall haven't seen it...


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I am so pumped for h2o this year. 

me too. oh wait :/


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_me too. oh wait :/


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't get it?? Are you not going?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM_zaeEF10I 
if yall haven't seen it...

So sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
The Gauge is a small G.A.S. white gauge. It's sold by Viair as well. 
I've been trying to find those switches for a while- it seems like all the european guys run 'em. I searched goolge for "airride schalter" (Schalter is German for switch)
http://www.bullock-style.de/ai...ge=de
http://shop.lappi-performance....chk=1

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you should have just pm'd me. i'm good friends with harold lappi and could probably get you those switches for a very reasonable price. actually, i'm pretty sure i can get them right from bagyard. need anything air ride and european just give me a shout.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (YummyDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YummyDuB* »_anybody know where i might be able to find these switches and gauges?
help is greatly appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is pretty similar
switch


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_you should have just pm'd me. i'm good friends with harold lappi and could probably get you those switches for a very reasonable price. actually, i'm pretty sure i can get them right from bagyard. need anything air ride and european just give me a shout.


http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif I'll be hitting you up for sure, man.


----------



## MMFTurbo (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (mikegilbert)*

love that audi!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I spy ITBs? MOAR!


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_I spy ITBs? MOAR!

agreed!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

go with the a 165's.
i had some 195/40's on some 16x7 et 35 and they were too big to roll at a decent height.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i see horns


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_go with the a 165's.
i had some 195/40's on some 16x7 et 35 and they were too big to roll at a decent height.

I made a mistake, they are 16x8 ET 25 not 16x7. I think 195's will be perfect. 165's would be a bit too out there for me.
fuel injection, like bags, are for bitches


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*








^^


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_











By posting this picture, you have now committed to that static ride height.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

BTW Kris, the progress on your car has been great to watch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_
By posting this picture, you have now committed to that static ride height.









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










truly. but... it shouldnt be that hard I dont think. its a 16'' wheel on a mk1. its not like tucking a 13 or something...visually it doesnt seem that off from where my 15 sits in relation to the frame/fender/rocker/wheel.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

thats sick dude. gunna be at h2o with it? or far from done?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

looks awesome Kris, the wheels go so well with the paint, kudos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (Synclo)*

kris car looks amazing


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (TNKD)*

Kristina, hook a brother up with a link to your build thread, the car is lookin nasty!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

nice cars 


_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:19 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^ moar


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

my boring, dirty, rusty, dented tdi.








got exactly 50mpg to my last tank.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_thats sick dude. gunna be at h2o with it? or far from done? 

oh jesus no. It costs too much money to do it right or fast. I dont know if it will show up at h20 under its own power ever. After a few of my drives in a dumped mk1 out there... I wouldnt risk it with something this nice... I broke 2 oil pans, valence scuffed/dented and my duckbill torn off by a retread.... Just this last trip...
build thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3452744


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Digital K. don't get your hopes up (the picture isn't true)
























More shots here..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...20272/


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tobiwonkonobi)*

Tobi air'd out. O SNAP. 
Don't let Kris see that.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I do not think he would do it. 
Slodeno - Are you coming to say hi this year?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I burgundy-ized my shot..


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if you dont think we can go any lower than this, or at least hit this, by looking at this image, you are an idiot. look how high the car is...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view




















_Modified by Digital K. at 8:28 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

eh dont bother kris. dey scared


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: (justrave)*

it's a little high cause it's on 9's.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (GoFastChickenwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFastChickenwing* »_it's a little high cause it's on 9's.









big rons car is top notch id know that stance is money on 16s and there 8.5 fr 9 r


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*









good action on the fox, looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro Hooligan (Nov 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ducky those pics are freaking dope!!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

gotta make some new caps for the flakes, otherwise, that thing is ****ing mint!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_gotta make some new caps for the flakes, otherwise, that thing is ****ing mint!

yep they are making new caps 



_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:20 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

fly me out to take pictures. it'd be fun.


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_ 









sooo sick!


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (stoners vr6)*









low life society needs mk3s.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looks nice. some rake there though...


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_looks nice. some rake there though...

always need a little rake.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_if you dont think we can go any lower than this, or at least hit this, by looking at this image, you are an idiot. look how high the car is...

There are all types off idots around... Almost the whole VW scene at this point(ALMOST)... At least the ones that just want to talk the talk about **** alot of us don't care about... Get it?
You know Jess's car will never roll as low as you posted....As much as you want it too. Either will mine. Mine is laying on the tires layed out..Try and come move it... Sure I could get some little ass wheels to please justrave if that was all I cared about... That's a different story... 
For most of us... Were not 15.. like justrave and his crew and think that this is our true lives(I'm sure none of them have probably had anything significant in there lives... Girlfriends, boyfriends, kids, etc....)









Hopefully most of us have lives beyond this bull****. Sometimes I don't think some do(not you Kris).
Kris... Prove us wrong.. I know you can't roll around at the height of the pic of the wheel jacked up on your wifes car.. I would love if you could... so please don't think I am hating







It's just conversation


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the pic is a bit deceiving, it isnt tucking lip in the pic, its about lip/fender equal. just touching or being right on the fender line. It will be low, period. Im not sure why you feel you know as you havent owned any mk1's, and I've owned over 15 by now. The oil pan will be shortened, or the engine raised. Havent decided yet. thats an inch or inch and a half of extra clearance. theres no subframe to worry about. you raise the motor, and you can get very low. its a 16'' wheel, not a 15. That already gives me another inch of play to get the wheel/fender relationship closer than I usually am. It WILL drive very low, and I wont have to sell my soul to do it.
my point was just to say hey sweet, to share, and have you guys check out the wheels! not hey! im going to drive at this exact ride height! the camber isnt even right, and the caster is off as theres no strut whatsoever in the car. 
However, inevitably it isnt my car, so if jes decides she wants bags, she'll get them. And I'll stab myself. 
dont know if I posted this from the side, but it isnt much lower than big rons car, which is about as low as my car is now w/ 15's from the look of how the car sits and judging by the duckbill. 








raising an engine and redoing the pinch welds on the control arms can get you this low:








I dont think he raised the control arms. but he did narrow them to get more tuck. this is static. no bags.

























and that...is a 14'' wheel btw. the rs's are a 16'' wheel thats 2 inches of grace over what rick was running in the photos here... anyone change their tune? 

edit: btw. she'll drive it more than you drive your .:R jeff










_Modified by Digital K. at 10:34 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

jeff, for the last time keep my dick out of your ****ing mouth. even when its not about me you make it about me. 
grow up!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (justrave)*

Man nolan your a ****ing douchebag


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like nolan, he says lots of stuff i agree with. he may be a bit too off the cuff at times, but... in general he is right. what do you need to be a scene king these days in the mkIV and especially mkV world? bags + wheels = win. Its sad it seems to be turning into that, and THAT is the only thing that bugs me about bags. it isnt mangina, or cashing in of testicles. Or driving or being low. Its that everyone swings nuts. MOST of the cars in this thread look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif really really good looking cars with cool stance. but...they dont make my nuts sweaty.... bolt on bag kits just.... aren't that cool to me, nolan, some others. But thats ok. Keep doing your thing. Its a diversion of the car culture. Its cool to some, not to others. I think its a fad. its here to stay, but... it isnt going to be the big catch for long. You guys will have to start pushing the envelope at some point.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_Man nolan your a ****ing douchebag

hahaha...


----------



## slobuny (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't want bags <3


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that settles that.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_I like nolan, he says lots of stuff i agree with. he may be a bit too off the cuff at times, but... in general he is right. what do you need to be a scene king these days in the mkIV and especially mkV world? bags + wheels = win. Its sad it seems to be turning into that, and THAT is the only thing that bugs me about bags. it isnt mangina, or cashing in of testicles. Or driving or being low. Its that everyone swings nuts. MOST of the cars in this thread look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif really really good looking cars with cool stance. but...they dont make my nuts sweaty.... bolt on bag kits just.... aren't that cool to me, nolan, some others. But thats ok. Keep doing your thing. Its a diversion of the car culture. Its cool to some, not to others. I think its a fad. its here to stay, but... it isnt going to be the big catch for long. You guys will have to start pushing the envelope at some point.

Nolan doesn't say ****...He just talks it... Nor will he ever be ****. He thinks Vortex is his 15 minutes of fame? What happens after this for him? He goes backs to his life with his mommy and daddy like I'm sure he is now? Talking big dick behind the computer screen... But he couldn't find me at eurowerks ****.. The ****ing kid looks like he's 10.. He has no business talking what he is talking...
Whatever Kris.. Say it how you want...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_jeff, for the last time keep my dick out of your ****ing mouth. even when its not about me you make it about me. 
grow up!

Alright litltle man







Joel knows where I live.
Why don't you and your little crew pay me a visit big man??? You scared? Talk isht behind your computer screen like your the man.. come on over.. big dawg


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Relax dude.







feel free to respond to my thread about the car w/ 14s...but let that stuff go. This is a discussion forum. not a yell at each other personally forum. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

hahaha.. Not even... It's not a discussion anymore... Prove it wrong or shut the **** up... 
Justrave.. you have a personal invite to come and talk to me anytime you can get away from your parents http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Joel knows where I live.. So don't act like you can;t come and talk to me


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

wow! This last page has been pretty intense....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

Nah... same old bull**** that has been going on for the last few months now.. 
SOME.. just dissapear when they should show there face






















It's easy to talk **** behind a screen... Has anyone seen Justrave prove us wrong yet? I haven't.. Did I miss something?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

HAHAHA you're ****ing crazy. who brought up whos name first?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_hahaha.. Not even... It's not a discussion anymore... Prove it wrong or shut the **** up... 

Wow, I am not the one that peed in your cheerios you know... I made a big post, but deleted it. I dont want to say things I'll regret. I was just happy to share a sweet project I thought people would appreciate. You have come in and turned it into something else. Everyone was getting along fine until now... 
I have no hard feelings for you Jeff, but... jeez man... relax.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Hahahah... I'm not gonna say another thing in this thread.. You guys have killed the whole VW scene for me in general... I'm 33.. Have a wife, a buisness and a kid to care about.. My life is not about how I can drive my VW 1/2" lower







That's just me..
If you want to check check out my life in a nut shell.. Look here...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1
Kris... I like you and your wife and hope we can hang out sometme..
Justrave.. Like I said kid. Anytime... you want to stop by and say hi.. please do...Your mouth is way dirtier then you think it is


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hey man, you started the "society". You cared enough at some point... good luck duder.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

While all you people were bickering... my monkey did some tagging for me.








But then he got taken away at knife point.


















_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 1:03 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It wasn't me bro


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Justrave.. Like I said kid. Anytime... you want to stop by and say hi.. please do...Your mouth is way dirtier then you think it is









I'm amazed at how worked up you are about this. i tell everyone in this goddamn forum to lower their car and you're the ONLY person to take it personally.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

NO that is were you are wrong. Many have taken offense personally. They have stated their opinions as you have!










_Modified by Shawn W. at 10:27 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that kind of talk sucks


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

hah. i don't pay attention to what people write about me. i just measure it in inches.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

What you do on your own time is on you man...


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i dunno about you guys.
but im ready to party in ocean city.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I leave wed morn


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_hah. i don't pay attention to what people write about me. i just measure it in inches. 

so now were not just measuring ride height were measuring ***** sizes too?...lol


----------



## gogogadget (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

wow hopefully a mod can clean this up before a perfectly good thread gets locked due to some personal PMS moments for a select few


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gogogadget)*

I think if all you're going to do is bitch about air, then you should probably get the **** out of the air ride technical forums. You guys go out of your way to stir **** up...nobody wants to hear you brag about how much better your static drop is here, we take enough **** in our generation specific forums. There's a static suspension forum directly under this one that I'm sure would appreciate your input alot more than we do.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*

idk this justrave kid has had something negative to say in nearly every thread i've seen. 
i just want to see his holy grail of an automobile cuz apparently its gotta be sick with the amount of **** he slings from his trap.
anyways ryan miller is low:


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

hahha read the last few pages of this thread. i havent said **** and jeff just started blowing up out of nowhere. 
and ryan millers car is not real.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_


























MINT!



_Modified by Plain at 8:48 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_hahha read the last few pages of this thread. i havent said **** and jeff just started blowing up out of nowhere. 
and ryan millers car is not real.

what are you laughing about?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_idk this justrave kid has had something negative to say in nearly every thread i've seen. 


My favorite part is that less than a year ago, the kid was making posts asking people how they drive so low on coilovers all worried about scraping and hitting his axle.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4109677


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Charmander* »_I think if all you're going to do is bitch about air, then you should probably get the **** out of the air ride technical forums. You guys go out of your way to stir **** up...nobody wants to hear you brag about how much better your static drop is here, we take enough **** in our generation specific forums. There's a static suspension forum directly under this one that I'm sure would appreciate your input alot more than we do. 

thats whats im talking about dude. ****ing all i read about nolan is how much he loves his coilovers and rips on air ride all the time. nobody is going to give a flying ****
Nobody gives a **** about how you and your friends daily drive there cars 8mm's off the ground. I have yet to see you say something nice about anyone or anything


_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:01 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_hahha read the last few pages of this thread. i havent said **** and jeff just started blowing up out of nowhere. 
and ryan millers car is not real.

yeah, definitely WASN'T referring to this thread.
in every thread i make you post that stupid ass pixilated sleeping emoticon which is really ****ing annoying. if you don't like my car, fine, don't clutter it with a giant picture of a sleeping face. other people actually enjoy looking at it.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
yeah, definitely WASN'T referring to this thread.
in every thread i make you post that stupid ass pixilated sleeping emoticon which is really ****ing annoying. if you don't like my car, fine, don't clutter it with a giant picture of a sleeping face. other *people actually enjoy looking at it.*


modest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

hey, my friends like my car, and i like my car.
all i'm saying is, there's a constructive way to be critical, and then there's the douche bag way.
i swear it pays to be constructive


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
modest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



you never answered my question.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Im sure most people like your car man. I think it looks great.... but of course you have a guy like Nolan that only cares about a car being 2mm off the ground, so everything else looks like ****


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_Im sure most people like your car man. I think it looks great.... but of course you have a guy like Nolan that only cares about a car being 2mm off the ground, so everything else looks like ****









i didn't even mean it like, wow look at me i'm so conceited, its just i feel people deserve respect when it comes to something they pour their heart and soul into. Not everyone has the means of creating a show-winning magazine quality car. Not everyone has the know how to "lay rocker" but that shouldn't discredit someone and automatically make their car inferior to the rest. People do with what they have, and i respect that.








oh and thanks


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

ive said this before, but i like most of the bagged mk4s on this forum (yes you dtek)
have any of you heard of sarcasm? i guess if you met me in real life youd understand. i get that emotion is hard to read in text.


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

its not a matter of liking or disliking cars, its the way you come off. and yes sarcasm is hard to detect on the internet lol
anyways, off to class, have a great day everyone!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

oh STOP. its a god damn car.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_ive said this before, but i like most of the bagged mk4s on this forum (yes you dtek)
have any of you heard of sarcasm? i guess if you met me in real life youd understand. i get that emotion is hard to read in text. 


Nobody would want to meet you in person dude if by text this is the only impression they get from you.. if they did want to meet you they would probably feel more towards an ass kicking, but that of course is dumb. Settle down a bit? sometimes its hard to tell if your joking or not


_Modified by Swbd4L at 8:20 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_ive said this before, but i like most of the bagged mk4s on this forum (yes you dtek)
have any of you heard of sarcasm? i guess if you met me in real life youd understand. i get that emotion is hard to read in text. 


I'm sure the majority of this forum would prefer if you had no text to read in the first place.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Charmander)*


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

HAHAHA I just read the past few pages of this thread.
What a ****ing joke this thread, and forum is. This site for that matter too. Wow.
Jeff, have a nice life.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_HAHAHA I just read the past few pages of this thread.
What a ****ing joke this thread, and forum is. This site for that matter too. Wow.
Jeff, have a nice life.









OH hello Nolan's Friend.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
OH hello Nolan's Friend.
















Oh you're that kid on eurowerks with the bagged R32 that ISNT low. And you pay like 700 bucks a month for your $30,000 Volkswagen economy car.









Icing on the cake.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
Oh you're that kid on eurowerks with the bagged R32 that ISNT low. And you pay like 700 bucks a month for your $30,000 Volkswagen economy car.









Icing on the cake.























Yeah im a kid. you must have just got out of highschool. I know my car isnt low







Im not an idiot that dailys my car 2 mm off the ground like your red mk3. When i tweak my suspension and get Mason-tech fronts Ill be as low as you can get on a MK4 pretty much.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_Im not an idiot that dailys my car 2 mm off the ground like your red mk3. 

And this makes me an idiot how...?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

guys comon. theres a difference between conversation of two points of view, and discussion, and just being way out there. I think we crossed that line when someone flew off the handle. Back on topic:


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

don't taze me bro!


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

justrave says you need to ʇı ɹǝʍo7 , AKA he isnt low


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

Kris i love your photography


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
And this makes me an idiot how...?









Youll probably end up destroying your car or destroying somthing underneath, crack your front bumper. Oh well i suppose it doesnt matter in your case. good luck with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

Moar pics, less bitching!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stoners vr6* »_Moar pics, less bitching!









Yeah i just dont think he understands that between my car and his car there is a quite a large difference.. not that its an issue but I certainly wouldnt want my front bumper so close to the ground that u couldnt fit a key under it. why? cause youll end up breaking things underneath that could potentially cost money. Yes I think being that low is awesome if your parked, but why would I want to put myself in a situation where I have a chance of raking the underside of a R32










_Modified by Swbd4L at 9:52 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this low. all the time. everyday. 








that said, I heard the car got impounded for being unsafe or something



















_Modified by Digital K. at 9:56 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
Yeah i just dont think he understands that between my car and his car there is a quite a large difference.. not that its an issue but I certainly wouldnt want my front bumper so close to the ground that u couldnt fit a key under it. why? cause youll end up breaking things underneath that could potentially cost money. Yes I think being that low is awesome if your parked, but why would I want to put myself in a situation where I have a chance of raking the underside of a R32










*tries...really really hard...*


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Lets post some pics guys? I want to see more!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
*tries...really really hard...*









?
If i had a M1, 2 or 3 I would probably ride that low too, but I put myself in a situation where its difficult to keep up with payment as it is.. just saying I dont want to risk tossing out more money If i dont have to... only being smart about it. It doesnt bother me if someone says my car isnt low enough, haha. No worries http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

Too much bickering going on again in here.... blah blah blah.... 


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_don't taze me bro!

LMFAO


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Too much bickering going on again in here.... blah blah blah.... 

LMFAO



























































Oh hi santi!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Too much bickering going on again in here.... blah blah blah.... 

I hadn't noticed... I can't wait for this weekend


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I hadn't noticed... I can't wait for this weekend









Yeah well somoene needs to take a lot of pictures of Santi's car. I want to see the new wheels! I wish I could make the trip out there for the weeekend.. but its not going to work


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I hadn't noticed... I can't wait for this weekend










4 deaths reported in Ocean City at a VW meet this weekend. More details at 6.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
4 deaths reported in an Ocean City at a VW meet this weekend. More details at 6.
























Do you have a link to the info?


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

I'd be sooooo bummed if someone rolleye'd my car, srsly.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_






















Do you have a link to the info?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
Youll probably end up destroying your car or destroying somthing underneath, crack your front bumper. Oh well i suppose it doesnt matter in your case. good luck with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Haha. I haven't broken a single thing on my mk3. 
Just because your car isnt low doesnt mean you have to attempt to make up for it by making fun of cars that are low. Just sayin.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Who cares??
Coils are for Maryland blue crab filled ****s (gotta keep it H20i themed).



_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 11:46 AM 9-21-2009_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_

Haha. I haven't broken a single thing on my mk3. 
Just because your car isnt low doesnt mean you have to attempt to make up for it by making fun of cars that are low. Just sayin.










Nah man I'm not trying to come accross as making fun of you. people just think differently about their own cars. yeah your car is going to look good when your that low but its just not my type of cookie. 
and its good that you havent broken anything, just saying it CAN happen. I know Mikes car is low too and he messed up his oil pan a few times. I wouldnt be a fan of welding it over and over or having to pay 500$ for a new one.
And you saw my car the other day on eden prarie road, your car does look good. Happy?


----------



## dr. b (Jul 14, 2005)

*FV-QR*

after you guys get your thread locked, DIGITAL K can come post pics like this in my thread.

_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_guys comon. theres a difference between conversation of two points of view, and discussion, and just being way out there. I think we crossed that line when someone flew off the handle. Back on topic:



















_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_this low. all the time. everyday. 








that said, I heard the car got impounded for being unsafe or something


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I hadn't noticed... I can't wait for this weekend









me neither.. I'm going ot do a 1day install in VA on thursday... 
so all the stuff for my car i had planned got pushed back..







so interior will be mostly done, and false floor, but thats it. No pretty setup, no hardlines, none of that stuff.... oh well, business firs, then my car...


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i have a question....


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_i have a question....


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_i have a question....

sorry man, 5 inches is just average.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
Nah man I'm not trying to come accross as making fun of you. people just think differently about their own cars. yeah your car is going to look good when your that low but its just not my type of cookie. 
and its good that you havent broken anything, just saying it CAN happen. I know Mikes car is low too and he messed up his oil pan a few times. I wouldnt be a fan of welding it over and over or having to pay 500$ for a new one.
And you saw my car the other day on eden prarie road, your car does look good. Happy?

When was this? I didnt see you.
Oh and btw, ABA pans are $20 brand new, not 500. Mike has spent a total of about 40 dollars on broken things.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

For the MKV the first thing to hit is the subframe.. and then the airbags deploy, totaling the car.
It has happened a few times already.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well that just sounds stupid. not only do you pay 400$ a month for a car, but it blows up in your face. nice.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_well that just sounds stupid. not only do you pay 400$ a month for a car, but it blows up in your face. nice.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yeah.. i'd think you'd have to hit it pretty hard to trip the air bag sensors...
But this will ruin your parade.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'll take my no subframe, cheap insurance, no car payments, relatively easy to work on, (albeit hard to find parts for new) mk1.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_
When was this? I didnt see you.
Oh and btw, ABA pans are $20 brand new, not 500. Mike has spent a total of about 40 dollars on broken things.









You were driving the red mlk3 with small chrome lipped wheels? you looked right at me? Black mkiv R32








eden prarie road just off hwy 5. I think it was right by timber lake rd


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
sorry man, 5 inches is just average.

but if we're measuring in inches, and the smaller the number the better, would 3 inches better?


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dr. b)*

the mk1 with the red bay got totaled. got hit buy a drunk driver or something along those lines


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
You were driving the red mlk3 with small chrome lipped wheels? you looked right at me? Black mkiv R32
eden prarie road just off hwy 5. I think it was right by timber lake rd

That was me. The place i work at is on EP road so I'm on that road everyday.


----------



## bud boomer (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so you used teflon this time?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (bud boomer)*

This thread makes me happy. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the internet.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Meltkamp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Meltkamp* »_the mk1 with the red bay got totaled. got hit buy a drunk driver or something along those lines

one of many many stories I have heard.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

LOL internet rumors. 
Like I sent my 190e to the crusher after a burn out contest and made my "rare" RS's furniture.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_LOL internet rumors. 
Like I sent my 190e to the crusher after a burn out contest and made my "rare" RS's furniture.










wait you didnt send it to the crusher


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

NO I did. I haven't made the tables man!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

See you folks soon eh?


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

man i scrap subframe all day never had that **** happen to me


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We have a air ride show off thread. Post those photos in there. Thanks.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_See you folks soon eh?









showing off cause youre in OCMD already eh


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PS I think I am bringing some of the LLS stickers. IF I have time to finish some


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I love bags. they are the favorite.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

















Back to air ride!!!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Skoda Octavia RS on Air.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8jettie* »_
4 deaths reported in Ocean City at a VW meet this weekend. More details at 6.


More info about this please. I cant find it on google


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

it was a joke...


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_PS I think I am bringing some of the LLS stickers. IF I have time to finish some









is LLC still anything?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_it was a joke...

R u kidding me.. wow FML


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
is LLC still anything?



To some people. I am only bringing 4







Mostly this thread isn't for people. Cause people ruined it. 
If I don't give them to members I will just send them to Jeff. It sucks cause Jeff is so down to earth usually. I hate seeing him so disgruntled with the scene.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTF? where did my post go? Kris you ****er


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

serious!? Sweet!


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That skoda is sick!


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (xxp0werrangersxx)*

subscribed


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (401R32)*


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

love alfas.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

I don't get why people who are anti bags feel the need to come in here and stir shἰt up. We get it, bags aren't your thing, you think they are cheating. Guess what? We don't care. Coming in here and purposely stirring shἰt is childish, get a life. I don't believe in God, but you don't see me going into a religious forum and calling Jesus a fraud.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^^^^ Sig worthy^^^^
I love haters!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I don't get why people who are anti bags feel the need to come in here and stir shἰt up. We get it, bags aren't your thing, you think they are cheating. Guess what? We don't care. Coming in here and purposely stirring shἰt is childish, get a life. I don't believe in God, but you don't see me going into a religious forum and calling Jesus a fraud.









so you are equating bags to God?







Stop whining.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
so you are equating bags to God?







Stop whining.









you = gud reedr.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

if you didnt care then you wouldnt feel the need to defend yourself.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I don't get why people who are anti bags feel the need to come in here and stir shἰt up. We get it, bags aren't your thing, you think they are cheating. Guess what? We don't care. Coming in here and purposely stirring shἰt is childish, get a life. I don't believe in God, but you don't see me going into a religious forum and calling Jesus a fraud.









Werd. I express my anti-bag state of mind through my epic static drop, thats how an adult does it. But bags are actually growing on me. Just not on MK3s for now.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_
Werd. I express my anti-bag state of mind through my epic static drop, thats how an adult does it. But bags are actually growing on me. Just not on MK3s for now.


Im gonna throw rocks in front of you at h2o...


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

My Jedi dodging skills have been perfected from driving in and out DC for the last 3 months. You ain't ready young Skywalker.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEV!N* »_My Jedi dodging skills have been perfected from driving in and out DC for the last 3 months. You ain't ready young Skywalker.


Fail you will.


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

I'll even give you a sporting chance and ride your bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I don't get why people who are anti bags feel the need to come in here and stir shἰt up. We get it, bags aren't your thing, you think they are cheating. Guess what? We don't care. Coming in here and purposely stirring shἰt is childish, get a life. I don't believe in God, but you don't see me going into a religious forum and calling Jesus a fraud.









its the internet dumbass. you either talk **** or look at porn.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
its the internet dumbass. you either talk **** or look at porn. 

i find absolutely nothing wrong with this statement


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_its the internet dumbass. you either talk **** or look at porn. 

Just when I think you couldn't do or say anything more retarded on this forum, you go and say something like this... _AND TOTALLY REDEEM YOURSELF_.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

well put


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

I think this thread is missing some dumped dub/audi pics.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_


































Wow what wheels are those on that blue GTI? LINK ME!


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^
CCW Classics


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wyman* »_
showing off cause youre in OCMD already eh









alcoholic status.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
alcoholic status. 

can we get those stickers made for this weekend









_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_


















jamie, car looks great!! see you @ the beach??


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Note to self... Car loaded with stuff for H20i equals subframe bashing with low pressures.
It's amazing how much I hit this morning with a partial load of crap, when I am normally fine running 30psi all around. 
I still have to pickup one more person and all his stuff.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Note to self... Car loaded with stuff for H20i equals subframe bashing with low pressures.
It's amazing how much I hit this morning with a partial load of crap, when I am normally fine running 30psi all around. 
I still have to pickup one more person and all his stuff. 

i bet you air out super duper fast








See you down there Ducky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by got_vdub at 4:12 PM 9-24-2009_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Anyone need some new wheels


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









Sorry, but it's a fake like most pictures from the HPS-Gallery ...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Anyone need some new wheels










How much?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

$2400
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4582434


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (gunch)*

moacur, thought you were going to be at h2o this year... didnt see you.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (low_quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *low_quattro* »_
Sorry, but it's a fake like most pictures from the HPS-Gallery ...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_moacur, thought you were going to be at h2o this year... didnt see you.









I asked him. he had to work he said


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

great meeting anyone i havent met before at h20 and good times partying with everyone i hung out with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIG DUB (Feb 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Anyone need some new wheels










I'll keep them in mind 4 sho!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BIG DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIG DUB* »_
I'll keep them in mind 4 sho!

to late. they are sold to me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

dang, this place has been dead.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

what are the new bbs' goin on? ^^


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It's dead because some people killed it.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_It's dead because some people killed it. 

My bad. I sowwy.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

so jeff sold his car.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

yeah, i hear its goin to jersey


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

That is rumor. Happy he gets to move on like he wanted but sad his car is going to Jersey


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so jeff sold his car.









Yep! Car is sold. It's heading to Jersey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shawn W. Got your flickr message.. I'm gonna give you a call this week brother


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

so whats next?


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Yep! Car is sold. It's heading to Jersey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shawn W. Got your flickr message.. I'm gonna give you a call this week brother























wow dude congrats! how much? if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ but sad his car is going to Jersey









hey whats that supposed to mean ?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Yep! Car is sold. It's heading to Jersey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Shawn W. Got your flickr message.. I'm gonna give you a call this week brother























nice! if you dont mind me asking, who bought it?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Look forward to the call homie!!


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Listen man Show off thread is somewhere else. Car looked good at AA.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Yep! Car is sold. It's heading to Jersey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


this makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this thread being dead = bags out of style?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_this thread being dead = bags out of style?























no just all the played out wheel and car combos that most of the bagged dubbs kinda all look the same to me..


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

honestly, the cars look great, however since the show season is now over...I think the scene king status given to bags + rollers heroes is what is over. Time for everyone to step it up yet again.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_honestly, the cars look great, however since the show season is now over...I think the scene king status given to bags + rollers heroes is what is over. Time for everyone to step it up yet again. 

i predict selling bagged mk4s and 3000 dollar wheels for mk2s/mk3s on coils.


----------



## Bucknasty! (May 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i predict selling bagged mk4s and 3000 dollar wheels for mk2s/mk3s on coils. 


hahaha


----------



## abbixx (Aug 22, 2009)

i need a notch...


_Modified by abbixx at 3:19 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
this makes me a sad panda.









when one panda sticks his furry little willy in another panda's ear...that makes me a very sad panda.


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i predict selling bagged mk4s and 3000 dollar wheels for mk2s/mk3s on coils. 

I c what u did thar


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_
when one panda sticks his furry little willy in another panda's ear...that makes me a very sad panda.


i lol'd


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_Time for everyone to step it up yet again.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I stepped down. I don't care anymore.


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I stepped down. I don't care anymore. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Arked5 (Sep 18, 2009)

amazing cars!!! awesome stuff!!!!
cant wait to post my stuff in May!!! gonna be awesome!


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_honestly, the cars look great, however since the show season is now over...I think the scene king status given to bags + rollers heroes is what is over. Time for everyone to step it up yet again. 
 

i swear in 2010... i'd laugh if it was leather everywhere


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwnthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_ 

i swear in 2010... i'd laugh if it was leather everywhere

leather http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dogdrive)*

Suspension and shaved bays are the cool thing right now. I think we're going to start seeing more wild interiors soon. Most people keep them pretty OEM+, but I think that's about to change.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Suspension and shaved bays are the cool thing right now. I think we're going to start seeing more wild interiors soon. Most people keep them pretty OEM+, but I think that's about to change.

unfortunately my car was not mechanically ready to make it a 7 hr drive to school... so my dad re-did my valve/gauge setup for me and what he did in the center console actually gave me a killer idea with some leather..
but most cars on here, wheels wise... will change.. outside.. maybe a few details but most are set on the exterior.. but interior is pretty much the next evolution... i mean look at europe
good thing im far behind everyone


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *craziidubb3r* »_










Hey D bag show off thread is somewhere else. KTHANX A hole


----------



## moba6 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Hey D bag show off thread is somewhere else. KTHANX A hole

pretty sure that's not his car.


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moba6* »_
pretty sure that's not his car. 


you're right its not 
he needs to calm the f u c k down



_Modified by craziidubb3r at 9:16 AM 10-11-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Then he shouldn't post it in here anyways. . 
You can leave the thread... I don't care.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

wow.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








why would you post a car in a thread that isn't your and isn't a thread for showing off cars? 
Stupid 
Its an opinion. If you don't like it I am doing something right


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

I <3 Shawn W.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (passat_98)*

You ever commin back to SoCal? Ill be doing my caddy soon


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sbuogr)*

i post my car in any thread i want! 

hell I posted it in the Aviation and Space forum on the tex just cuz i wanted to.










_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:17 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i dont think your kodak 2mp digi cam does that thing justice.
you need someone to take some decent shots. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*











_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:18 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif your sig


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*









































More shots @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...65568/


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (scharged)*


















_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:18 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_








[

why is the front wheel straight up and down but the rear is all crooked and stuff?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mkV independent rear suspension I guess.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (GoFastChickenwing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoFastChickenwing* »_
why is the front wheel straight up and down but the rear is all crooked and stuff? 

it's cause the rear suspenion iz borken


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
it's cause the rear suspenion iz borken









LOL. The camber lessens when I raise the car. 


_Modified by Ducky 2.0T at 2:04 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I heart my camber.


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_








holy wow dude
































More shots @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/d...65568/


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banned wagon* »_i post my car in any thread i want! 









hell I posted it in the Aviation and Space forum on the tex just cuz i wanted to.










Your car HAS to be posted everywhere


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_







why would you post a car in a thread that isn't your and isn't a thread for showing off cars? 
Stupid 
Its an opinion. If you don't like it I am doing something right


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (albfelix)*

Its kinda hard to tell that its a private thread and not a picture thread since its 90% pictures


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Your car HAS to be posted everywhere <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> 



ok 



_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:16 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Banned wagon)*

^^you should put a vr lip on this machine.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*










the car looks drop dead gorgeous! the sticker is too big and it's killing the rear look. just my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

goodness those centrecaps suck balls


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_goodness those centrecaps suck balls

yep they have been replaced with . that pic was before the caps came in 




_Modified by Banned wagon at 10:17 AM 11-8-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

better. now buy some PDR


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

wtf is PDR?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

paintless dent removal. I just see that one in your front fender. Its like looking at a chics boobs. you shouldnt but you want to and its all you can see.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

yep the paint and body are not perfect by any means on this car.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and of course it still looks great. just that one in the fender is like LOOKATMEEEE!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_goodness those centrecaps suck balls

God, she has sharp knees. Would not hit. 









:fap:


----------



## MK2NIS (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

ahh yes vr lip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

hi guys, 
long time since i did my last post in here.







low life society became big, wow!!
ok, i will do another project (my bug) and i want to sell the airride of my vw rabbit mk5 2006. if someone is interested in here, i would ship it to the us.







the price is 1400 Euros including all except hoses and the two switches fot up and down.
if interested PM me please!
cheers
basti


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (basti-FSI)*

































my car is up for sale btw








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4612883


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good luck on the say Ryan!


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Once you win the limbo contest its time to unload her haha







Good luck man


----------



## DRBOOMVW (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Low.Life.Society (Ville)*

I think I just found my third wife that car is gorgeous


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (albfelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *albfelix* »_the car looks drop dead gorgeous! the sticker is too big and it's killing the rear look. just my opinion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

At least it is smaller then my last sticker..


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*

ryan y u selling the car any plans


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

hahaha thanks guys.
Im just looking to get something bigger like an a4 avant or a6. whatever I get is def going on airride tho


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weakstyles.)*

well good luck bud cant wait to see the next project


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

say whirred


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (acetate909)*

ahhh, that TT! gives me wet dreams!


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks dxstrxy


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

SHOW OFF THREAD ISN'T this thread! Look it looks plain and like every other MKIV


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what is this thread


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

A place for you Kris


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I hate you fatty!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (weakstyles.)*









killin it. Good luck with moving the car though homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_A place for you Kris









so THATS where I left my pillow...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_SHOW OFF THREAD ISN'T this thread! Look it looks plain and like every other MKIV

don't blow a gasket shawn.

killin' it sokos.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i really want those wheels for the race car.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

They're beautiful wheels for sure.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

give them to me.


----------



## JHanna79 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*









Can I join?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_


















That sticker is classic, love it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (EuroGruppe)*

that cars fresh


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

so dope


----------



## yostuhfoo (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

damn that makes me want a rabbit. ****.


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (yostuhfoo)*

any more pics of that ?


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

that rabbit is beyond sick... Love the camber....


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (gtigotbigturbo)*

is that pats old independent rear rabbit?


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_is that pats old independent rear rabbit?

yup


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (OLD-GTI)*

love that car here is the build thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2405880


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i predict selling bagged mk4s and 3000 dollar wheels for mk2s/mk3s on coils. 

next year will all be about static lowz on one piece 17s.


----------



## vdubbbbbbb (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OLD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD-GTI* »_
next year will all be about static lowz on one piece 17s.

















how about static low on one peice 18's lol. 
can i join?











_Modified by vdubbbbbbb at 6:58 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbbbbbb)*

cuz this whole expirience made me laugh....alot. and then some more lol

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Schmidt* »_OK guys, here are some pics from my Last night with the FL Boys.
First Chas picked me up at the Hotel.








Then we went to Marks place to chill.








Time to pick up some bishes.








Mark rollin hard in his work truck, packed with 10 people.








Got ****FACED at The Brick.
I don`t even remember taking these pics but this was on our way to drop me off at my hotel after we went out.









Shooting for some upskirt. hehehe









Thanks for showing me a great time hookerdooshes.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Mark WTF! we never went to pick up any bishes when I was in FL. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_Mark WTF! we never went to pick up any bishes when I was in FL. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

u didnt ask...lol.

just get ur ass back down here kid...


----------



## Mr Schmidt (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Hahahahahaha, that was a GREAT night, started out slow though


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr Schmidt)*

man mark those girls are way better looking then the last one i saw u trying to get haha


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

haaaaaa


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_cuz this whole expirience made me laugh....alot. and then some more lol


maybe i should move to FL with you markey


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_man mark those girls are way better looking then the last one i saw u trying to get haha

ew no...im sorry but they were nasty


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

oh and that girl at h20 was better lol


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TNKD* »_oh and that girl at h20 was better lol

ah wtf kyle...she wanted the D...i did not give it to her.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

lol atleast we got rid of jj so we could rip a little


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

Those pictures make me want to move to FL! Even looked at apartments last night haha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevin20V* »_


















Still looks amazing Kevin!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dark Anghell* »_Those pictures make me want to move to FL! Even looked at apartments last night haha









south florida...lol has its ups and downs


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (KraCKeD-GTI)*

Haha I can imagine. My friend lives in Clearwater, but I doubt she'll be there long enough for me to visit. Might still make my way to that side of the country.
Also now I can finally post pictures in this thread!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What makes you think you can post in here d bag.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_What makes you think you can post in here d bag. 

hahahaha





















that was a full on LOL while here at work


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_What makes you think you can post in here d bag. 

My mom always told me I was special, and even now I get to take special classes in school! If that's not a reason, I don't know what is!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This isn't where the "special" short bus stops bro!


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Oh they don't let me on one of those...who knew that drinking on one would result in getting kicked off the special bus. So I'm staying whether you like it or not


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You can stay and bs. Stop posting photos of your piece of **** blah looking MKGARBAGE


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I honestly think it just needs some RSs to set it off and make it look different from all other MKGARBAGEs out there.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You mean every other MKGarbage? find a better wheel. think outside the box.


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Haha that's the last wheel option on my list...definitely going to do something different.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I loved owning RS's don't get me wrong. I just think on this site and in the vw world they aren't as rare as they used to be 5 years ago.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

go shawn u tell them lol take the ball busting or get the f out


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Tnkd we didn't get those beers man







I am going to go get a corona out of my hotel fridge.


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

shawn is such a trendsetter....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am not trying to be. So stuff it d bag.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_shawn is such a trendsetter....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sheep both of you


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Sheep both of you

if the velcro gloves fit, wear em...


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Sheep both of you

agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

is that so kids can't get away faster?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

keeps us closer to the herd....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Good for you!


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

sheep = some leaders, some followers and true friends


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yup. I will always be a joke right? Cool analogy


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

not a joke, more like a riddle.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No riddle. No car. Just wasting money on camera equipment. I hope your truck turns out well. 
I will invite you to the wedding.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

cool. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SKIDMRK)*

yeah sorry about the beers man air affair just turned out to be so huge it was kinda hard to meet anyone


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TNKD)*

And it'll be animated too


----------



## Dark Anghell (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I loved owning RS's don't get me wrong. I just think on this site and in the vw world they aren't as rare as they used to be 5 years ago. 

By the time those wheels grew on me, just about every MK5 on bags had these wheels. Will have to do something different.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Dark Anghell)*









DROOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

Love that build and final outcome


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

these *******s need to hire a photographer to take pics of their car. that photo blows **** and makes it look retarded.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Love that build and final outcome









Yummy. Got a link to said build?


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4628276


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*

actual build thread: http://www.streetsource.com/fo...age=1


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Damn, the original wheels were WAY better!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Yah, I was bummed when those didn't make it on in the final pics.


----------



## Pimp-Styla (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Hi @ all
i'll show u my car.Skoda Octavia 2 with G.A.S. V1 Kit Airride
Next year rollin on 20"


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Pimp-Styla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimp-Styla* »_Hi @ all
i'll show u my car.Skoda Octavia 2 with G.A.S. V1 Kit Airride
Next year rollin on 20"





OMG, THIS IS NOT A SHOWOFF THREAD, GEEEZ, DON'T RUIN THIS...
sorry, my best shawn_w impression...
nice car, i dig it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Us2bA4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Us2bA4dr* »_
OMG, THIS IS NOT A SHOWOFF THREAD, GEEEZ, DON'T RUIN THIS...
sorry, my best shawn_w impression...


lawls


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Germans have exceptions.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Shawns keepin it locked down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
old skool...


----------



## Pimp-Styla (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Sorry Guys,delete my postings and keep this Thread clean








I hope,u enjoy my own thread.
Stay low










_Modified by Pimp-Styla at 5:10 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Shawns keepin it locked down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
old skool...



You still owe me a phone call bro!! hahah


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I'll hit ya up this week! Promise


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_


My new desktop, simply gorgeous. The new owner better take care of this car or else


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16v_HOR)*

http://speedhunters.com/archiv...ments 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

Awesome Mike








Whats up with the "Holland" talk though?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

The author is from the Netherlands, so I believe he was talking about 'home'. He sure makes it sound as if I'm there as well. I love the comment about "rumor has it, the car and owner spent time in Holland..."







LOL, youtube stylez.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

Congrats on the feature mike. Killin it hard!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_Congrats on the feature mike.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_ http://speedhunters.com/archiv...ments 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do work son. Your photos are popping up all over the internet lately!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Do work son. Your photos are popping up all over the internet lately!

x2. looks excellent as usuall Mike. I Just made one of the pics my new work PC background. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EKFERIO (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

just went through 185 pgs of sick sick rides... i've alway admire you boys and girls with your looks, ideas and mods through many many generations of different models of everything in a vdub form... 
here is what i'm rockin just for ****s and giggles but no where near hear to compete with you pro starts









before

















this pic courtesy of Silver Snail


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EKFERIO)*

keep it clean and simple. and don't give these guys and gals a big head.


----------



## halpo (Jan 14, 2009)

whos selling the low life stickers........ ??


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MikeSc0tt (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sick!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MikeSc0tt)*


----------



## 82wabbit (Nov 13, 2005)

here is mine. static drop. daily driven. 
car is currently sitting a little lower than shown but dont have any recent pics. 











_Modified by 82wabbit at 8:15 PM 11-22-2009_


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (82wabbit)*

why are you posting that in here? hahaha

buddy's car here in louisville. VR lip is gone, pic is current and he drives lower than that. nothing special and its static and daily driven









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated












_Modified by BADCLOWN at 12:55 AM 11-23-2009_


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_why are you posting that in here? hahaha


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

fake splits can **** off








and is the fad over yet? cuz... im buying bags.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_fake splits can **** off








and is the fad over yet? cuz... im buying bags.

you won't.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Air ride is just starting to appeal to west coast. Its going from a handfull to a bunch of builds this winter.


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_fake splits can **** off








and is the fad over yet? cuz... im buying bags.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_fake splits can **** off








and is the fad over yet? cuz... im buying bags.

oh no.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_and is the fad over yet? cuz... im buying bags.

If you actually go to air, I will mercilessly taunt you and remind you of what a hypocritical p*ssy you are if a single proton of light can pass under your car.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that military green wagen.... O... M... G....


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

mmmm protons.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

electrons are better


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_fake splits can **** off











and is the fad over yet? cuz... im buying bags.

I'm with Brian and also call bs on this....especially if it's for the Rabbit


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16v_HOR)*

Here is mine. Daily driven on Bagyard


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

^I love it!







Did you have 19" CH's on there at one point?


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_^I love it!







Did you have 19" CH's on there at one point?

Yes, I used to have them. Looked like this then.


----------



## overdrivedgn (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (overdrivedgn)*

one more from the front.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

looks really clean man! i kinda like the R front on yours more then mikes. sorry mike lol. maybe its just growing on me. making me miss my mk4. i might get into one again sometime in the near future.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_looks really clean man! i kinda like the R front on yours more then mikes. sorry mike lol. maybe its just growing on me. making me miss my mk4. i might get into one again sometime in the near future.









:tear:
Im gonna go cry in the corner. Maybe once my car is a different color youll like me more


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

overdrivedgn.... wow great work. I have seen A LOT of mkiv's in my day and I can honestly say that this is my favorite. Exactly how I would build one. LOVE IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
:tear:
Im gonna go cry in the corner. Maybe once my car is a different color youll like me more









haha yah i was thinking maybe its just lagoon blue i dont like anymore. too boring. how come no one is doing sick color changes anymore?


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
haha yah i was thinking maybe its just lagoon blue i dont like anymore. too boring. how come no one is doing sick color changes anymore? 

be patient


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_
be patient









I wanna be wowed Brandon.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

im going to try


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
haha yah i was thinking maybe its just lagoon blue i dont like anymore. too boring. how come no one is doing sick color changes anymore? 

I should be recieving some fresh paint come spring. I'm gonna do it myself so I think you should come and guide me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

or just pay me


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_or just pay me









I enjoy doing it too, so we can bond and **** and maybe I'll slip you some loot.


----------



## b. diddy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

you gay bro?


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

here's mine soon to be lower when i decide to knotch my frame


















_Modified by prospect tuner at 5:43 PM 11-29-2009_


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

man, that front end. yikes.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lots of potential there ^ get rid of that red though


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (msuzuki126)*

the red looks photoshopped.


----------



## scharged (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VWeezly)*

the red looks like some krylon


----------



## gianni versace (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: (wouldge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wouldge* »_man, that rear poke . yikes.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (gianni versace)*

I dig it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (minus the red







)


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*

not chopped i painted it red for ****s and giggles cause im getting a new cooler and just was curious how it would look but its comming out soon as i get my new bumper


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (prospect tuner)*

i always wanted to tell you paint that intercooler black or something.I see you got some new rollers nice get that front down


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Hai guys! I've been MIA since school, work and **** weather set in... I haven't taken care of my car properly as a result but I kinda just wanted to say I spotted *WillyWalderBeast* on E30tech







How?
Well it just so happens *retro mk2 jetta* and I have come across the perfect winter beater for me (and summer resto car for him) in the form of a 1986 BMW 325e. Car is mint I almost feel bad subjecting it to a Canadian winter... But yeah, I expect once I get coils for it (yes perfect for winter driving), the air project will commence. I'll post pics of it when it's lower.. (4X4 static FTL). On another note I've collected another set of BBS RS rims for my "new" but not here yet BMW 330 vert... Funny story, they are 264 and 265.








I hope everyone had a great turkey day (bastids, ours was in October!







)
See you next season, I want to come visit some of you during the winter (Wyman, Mark, Dan, John, blah blah blah). Manolo or I will be in touch to see when is best to bug you guys! Shawn, I'd love to trek out your ways but that isn't driving distance.. And I don't make enough money for a flight..








Take care everyone!
Susannah


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Save up loons and buy a ticket







I am not sure I am coming to H2o this year. I might have some changes coming in my work situation.


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Hai guys! I've been MIA since school, work and **** weather set in... I haven't taken care of my car properly as a result but I kinda just wanted to say I spotted *WillyWalderBeast* on E30tech







How?


haha yea im on e30tech... was thinking of bagging a e30 a while back ... post up some pics of this gem...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'm on there too








as well as r3vlimited.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*



















_Modified by michaelmark5 at 3:58 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (b. diddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b. diddy* »_you gay bro?

EAD


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Michael I love your wife's MK5!
Yours is looking good as always too








The rims on hers are killing it though! Hope you two and baby are well.


----------



## wouldge (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

I thought we were past 'rims'


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Tyres?















He's going out late by Canadian standards and I was bored... This is actually the first time I shot my car as it is... I don't think this was with the tripod...
Regardless...








And the E30 we test drove is off the market.. Manolo just called me, we're ****ed. The hunt is on... It's ****ty cuz now I have all this cash burning a hole in my wallet... :|


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i didn't know this was a blog


















_Modified by andrew m. at 11:08 PM 12-2-2009_


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_It's ****ty cuz now I have all this cash burning a hole in my wallet... :|


Pm'ed you my paypal addy.


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Pm'ed you my paypal addy.

classic, lol


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Got it, the 1900 CND is sent for your blue Jetta. Love you bro.








Speaking of sending stuff where is my US care package?!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Michael I love your wife's MK5!
Yours is looking good as always too








The rims on hers are killing it though! Hope you two and baby are well.









We're all doing great just trying to wait out this winter.


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

bring back from the dead !!!
what happened this this thread......no more low-life >?


----------



## fancyTHIS (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: (felixy69)*

I think most of the low-lifers have their cars parked for the winter now, making big plans for next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (SoldierSide16)*

Drove mine to work today- might snow as well. My dad laughs at me for garaging the AWD car during the winter.


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

Did this thread die? Let's get things going again plz


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Jesster)*

agreed. i liked watching this thread daily.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Jesster)*

it died after most the people who fronted it got tired of all the people bashing or being like "ZOMGZZZ i want to be a memberrrrr"


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Can I have a sticker?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (sbuogr)*

^^







Love those wheels!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_Can I have a sticker?


did you buy these wheels from me?


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

No. I bought them local. What are they off of?


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*

did this car ever get found (if i remember correctly it was stolen)?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BADCLOWN* »_did this car ever get found (if i remember correctly it was stolen)?
http://img188.imageshack.us/img188/6231/img6673kvb.jpg[img] [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

It was! I hear it was found completely intact too! [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Wow! Long time bump.. Thought this bad boy died








Just for old times sake...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
It was! I hear it was found completely intact too!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

damn good to hear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Quoted for the pure sexiness of this machine. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this car!

_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i took some pics of that car once


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

Good to see some MN whips...


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that gti I thought this was dead


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (2.0fsiwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0fsiwagon* »_Good to see some MN whips...










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*FV-QR*

for real though...how do i get a sticker


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_for real though...how do i get a sticker

Not sure if they are still being given out... ask moacur


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_ I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that r32 I thought this was dead


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wow


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

lol...
Old.








Older.








Newer. God I miss O.C.








Newest... Funny story its still in that spot just under about a foot of ice and snow.. RS' and all...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
It was! I hear it was found completely intact too!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *translated post from the owner* »_ at 12 hours this afternoon, I got the call from redeeming the police. sir we have found your car!
I'm super glad the nightmare is over, the sleepless nights, worry, paranoia be the ...
I still do not understand what those people have gotten!? but it is important that em back. inside the car was completely cleaned out so what could only take the poor into perfume, they leave
The car has damage to rear bottom, cabinets are begaaid, tires are incised, its wheels dirty goose and have places of puc but I do not know what has already been here and has given me a great product.
Tomorrow I go to Vanheers ibizake papers in order to have them all since I no longer have
em have inaugurated the car, thought they used that because that never thought (or hoped) that I could find em with everything still out then also

























Looks like he's selling the 'Wheels and More' wheels. 
:fap:


























_Modified by mikegilbert at 6:28 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

link to the for sale thread for the wheels? oh and mike, i hate you. i need new wheels lol


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_link to the for sale thread for the wheels? oh and mike, i hate you. i need new wheels lol








I really wanted to find new wheels this year. I love the MRRs, and to find something better, I'd be looking at a small fortune. 
http://forum.cleaned.be/index....2&hl= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_









talk about being in the weeds


----------



## EKFERIO (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

LOVE IT!

_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_lol...
Older.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (EKFERIO)*

Owner is in the US!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_ Owner is in the US!


Damn and he's in TX, looks so niicccceeee


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

I think it's funny that the B8's have MKIV style door handles now. I want Audi handles.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I always wanted to see someone do an a6 handle converstion on a mk1 tt

hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Refreshing


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

Shot some more of mine:








Dramatic huh
















Took this picture on ride height, had some people asking how low I ride since I normally only take pictures when it's fully dropped...








and is this high enough for you?










_Modified by kevin20V at 11:45 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

can I play??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

so sick! good wheel choice.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_so sick! good wheel choice.

danke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

damn that is a rather large grocery getter. looks sweet!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Swbd4L)*

car looks so good glad to see it was finally finished


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

new wheel color


----------



## gpips101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_new wheel color









oooo looks really good i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Damn hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

so GORGEOUS!!! Can I get a high res?


----------



## freddie-pornstar (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: (Retromini)*

hi guys,i be getting my airbags soon ,,jsut wonders can i get a sticker made up like this and use it on the car in ireland


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I think it's funny that the B8's have MKIV style door handles now. I want Audi handles. 

I hate that audi went away from the half cups on some of the new models


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

anyone know hears who bought moacur's car? i think its a chick from jersey.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i know i WENT to jersey. if its a chick or not, i couldnt tell you.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_anyone know hears who bought moacur's car? i think its a chick from jersey.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...64765


----------



## MKVdubbin (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*

whats going on here?? does this set up just run 2 compressors per wheel and say f it to a tank? or is this just severe overkill?

_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...64765



http://www.facebook.com/jimmikane69
dear god


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I don't even want a sticker, just Vortex approval


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*

its still a beetle

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_

http://www.facebook.com/jimmikane69
dear god










Lol that's what I thought when I saw his pic but it looks like he's owned an R before that looks pretty clean so it looks like the car will be taken care of










_Modified by aar0n. at 12:05 PM 3-1-2010_


----------



## KuBAtiOn (Nov 13, 2006)




----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

i want a sticker


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

^ you need one!!!


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

gimme gimme gimme!! haha
who do I talk to?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

good question. i have no clue anymore...


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris-tA-4* »_i want a sticker










Are these the "UBER Rare" BBS RS Flanged to 18"?!?!?!?!


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (RPF1)*

yes


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (RPF1)*

chris your car is tits,they look like 18;s


----------



## DaleGribble (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

Glad to see this thread moving again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (RPF1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RPF1* »_
Are these the "UBER Rare" BBS RS Flanged to 18"?!?!?!?! 

They are OEM BBS RS285 & RS286 - we did the redrill and refinish job on those before I sold them to Chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RPF1 (Dec 23, 2009)

Dang! what a world of difference lol


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*

holy damn that is clean, give me those wheels please
i own page 189


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya Brian did a number on these...the wheels are better then new!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*

Glad to see this bad boy is still up and running!
Hi all


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Oh hi friend.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Glad to see this bad boy is still up and running!
Hi all









Says the man who's married to a camera







You're killin' it lately with your shots, man!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris-tA-4* »_i want a sticker










Yo Chris! Its the other Chris with the Black A4 Santi was working on at the same time. You need to post a shot of that sick Porsche wood grain steering wheel you got in there








Car looks dope as hell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

love that a4
will you do all red tails?


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

^^^^
That shouldn't be a question, do it


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

_Quote »_ Chris! Its the other Chris with the Black A4 Santi was working on at the same time. You need to post a shot of that sick Porsche wood grain steering wheel you got in there 
Car looks dope as hell.

I remember ya! How you liken the setup you got?? 


_Quote »_love that a4
will you do all red tails?

Never thought about doin' all out red tails. May try it.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*

please do the red tails, it would look amazing, but lets see this steering wheel please


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (Chris-tA-4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris-tA-4* »_
I remember ya! How you liken the setup you got?? 


Loving it! Although I pulled a noob move and blew a rear bag last Sunday. Raised the rear to high trying to be cool







You live and learn I guess haha


















_Modified by thepirate at 6:17 PM 3/7/2010_


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

ah bummer! forgive my dash trim, i'm in the process of removing my in dash cupholder but don't have radio keys to remove the rns-e :headbang:...got finger prints all over the wheel as well








_Modified by Chris-tA-4 at 10:37 PM 3-7-2010_
hopefully this works


_Modified by Chris-tA-4 at 10:49 PM 3-7-2010_


----------



## Chris-tA-4 (Jan 20, 2010)

anyone local care to detail my interior


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Glad to see this bad boy is still up and running!
Hi all











he is alive. You are the worst phone call placer ever


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3514007
check that out chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3514007
check that out chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalcast.html
this works better IMO.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

is that really you sauce?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (HAPPYnotEMO)*

In the passenger seat. The Girls car.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*








shes a keeper


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

OHHH look ha ha Mark we need to hang homie!! 

Why does her car look different colors?


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
Why does her car look different colors? 

Kemper took a picture of it?? Only looks that way in that picture. And yes, I miss you big bear!!


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Kemper took a picture of it?? Only looks that way in that picture. And yes, I miss you big bear!!









that little bastard! 
I am going to come out of hibernation soon. Promise.


----------



## nikitynick (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

sweet behind the scenes shot


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

he is alive. You are the worst phone call placer ever









Big hug! I'll hit ya up tomorrow








I took the car out for a wash and one last shoot today. Car is leaving on Friday.. Weather wasn't the greatest for pics. It was a bit rainy but it worked...
Here's one, I'll try and get somemore up in the next couple of days....



_Modified by moacur at 4:51 PM 3-10-2010_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I wish that you knew how to properly post a photo. You have been gone too long


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

too many newbies


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Hahahaha! Fixed


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Ill be posting in here again soon enough guys


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (HAPPYnotEMO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_Ill be posting in here again soon enough guys









cant wait


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xxp0werrangersxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xxp0werrangersxx* »_
cant wait

HOLY CRAP, havent seen a post from you in ages


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

haha yeah ive been lurkin.. dont have my ol gti anymore







still lookin for a different car tho


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xxp0werrangersxx)*

me either dude parted it and traded it in last Nov, got something for this forum ohhhh in about a week


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

revival 2010?


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*









What we've been up too... 








Piecing together the kit for this car and hopefully mine soon. Those RS I bought for my BMW, they'll be 17X9 et 20 and 17X10.5 et 13. 2.5" in the front and 3" in the back. Hopefully my b/f will find a set of front struts before I do, either home made or HPS, still waiting to hear from Andrew if Bagyard will make us two sets.
















I'm worried about fitment in the front, oh well, you build the car around the wheels right?








Manolo brought his MK2 to work today and the GTI has been out for a few days.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

RS's are for 1993 and earlier ;P


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Never!








I put them on everything, even french fries. They're like Ketchup.


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_Never!








I put them on everything, even french fries. They're like Ketchup.

hahaha yes


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_revival 2010?

you know it, you ever coming back down this way?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

ahhah well said


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *HAPPYnotEMO* »_
you know it, you ever coming back down this way?


I want to come to classic but I won't have time to drive this year. Plus I have nothing I want to drive to cali hahaha


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I got first in class again this last year, but this time with the caddy.
Prob wont be showing this year at all, just working on it
Went from this 








to this








































hopefully picking these up in the next week


















_Modified by HAPPYnotEMO at 4:23 PM 3-11-2010_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ohhh those compo's are sick


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

16x7 et 25ish & 16x9 et?
Ill be doing a custom set up in the rear sooner or later and thats when they get to go on


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (HAPPYnotEMO)*

Here's a few more from yesterday.. Might be a little over processsed but it was such a grey/rainy day that they deserved it


















And Uggghhhh... I should have got an Avant


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

I LOVE the colour of the car in those photos. What car is the paint from? or is it a custom colour?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jeff what did you end up buying?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_ohhh those compo's are sick

x2


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Jeff what did you end up buying? 

Pretty sure he has a Red S4 4 door


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

I like avants, too bad that one has been molested pretty bad. I have some more picks of the speaker wall and rear set-up somewhere.


----------



## MishaStrik (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

Got any specs on the wheels/offset.. looks dope!


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

im in love


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*

wish i would of got an avant too moacur


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

_Modified by felixy69 at 1:56 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Felix did you ever contact Andrew?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ericjohnston27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ericjohnston27* »_im in love









thanks eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
will get some more pics, ive done a ton of little touches lately http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EKFERIO (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_









_Modified by felixy69 at 1:56 AM 3-15-2010_


MOAR!!!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_









_Modified by felixy69 at 1:56 AM 3-15-2010_

yummy fit


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_










Looking good Mikhail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_










Where have you been? What's going on for front struts here? I've been MIA.


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

New suspension goods


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: (felixy69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *felixy69* »_









_Modified by felixy69 at 1:56 AM 3-15-2010_

SPOILER ALERT!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

rat4life,cars looking amazing and i want your door handles


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thibz115* »_New suspension goods


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jayy)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOfZrXIzeI8
click the link for vids


































_Modified by felixy69 at 10:35 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ha ha


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (thibz115)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thibz115* »_New suspension goods








[img ]green mk3 [/img 

Nice! Any front shots?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
Nice! Any front shots?

Im going to be shooting alot more of it tonight while i finish up his air install, pretty much done just wiring the gauges and stuff. The front bumper is off the car right now gettin some work. Heres a link to the write up i did with some more pics though, couple of the car assembled from last season when it was still on coils
http://gengstout.com/2010/03/16/sequoia-scene/


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_
Nice! Any front shots?

yeahh the whole front end it off because i need to cut the bumper support to fit the euro bumper, also nice to do the pump since theres nothing left of it more **** i need to do now


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_










Congrats on the ET feature Susannah


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

hello ms lady








winter modee


_Modified by absoluturq at 10:25 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## AHKustomz (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

hey who makes the rear bags for the mk2s


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
Looking good Mikhail http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
Where have you been? What's going on for front struts here? I've been MIA.










_Quote, originally posted by *tomespo* »_rat4life,cars looking amazing and i want your door handles 

Thanks guys and girls








Suz for the fronts i have bagyards signature, and have been busy since i change my job and work at mini cooper, no time for anything.
Didn't know about your ET feature,congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_

Thanks guys and girls








Suz for the fronts i have bagyards signature, and have been busy since i change my job and work at mini cooper, no time for anything.
Didn't know about your ET feature,congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lookin good man! It was a blast hanging with you at winterjam. I wish you would have made it to our beach photoshoot!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_

Thanks guys and girls








Suz for the fronts i have bagyards signature, and have been busy since i change my job and work at mini cooper, no time for anything.
Didn't know about your ET feature,congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me neither! lol the shots are from June! Thanks tho buddy, I've been studying your old "air strut" build thread for our BMWs since air ride is either unheard of or stupid expensive...
Might be cheapest to have my buddy CNC mounts to "stock" struts and use AirLift bags...
We'll see it's all an attempt. 
Car looks good though, see you at WF? We'll prolly bring the bimmers if they let us in.







GTI is getting a respray...


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*








































































































_Modified by felixy69 at 12:20 AM 3-22-2010_


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^ Definitely one of the most legit Hondas I've ever seen. SO SICK.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_









rear are done?!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

since last year


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_since last year









oh, i missed that


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

its all good man


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

any interior shots of the honda???


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_^^ Definitely one of the most legit Hondas I've ever seen. SO SICK.

you seriously took the words right out of my mouth...****s so dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
oh, i missed that









lol damn


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Damn Felix, did you get the front to come down more? The fit is looking SICK!


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

How the hell is the grass so green at that house?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *dOWa242* »_How the hell is the grass so green at that house?

Hue/Saturation


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SoCalDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalDubber* »_
Hue/Saturation









no wink needed. . .grass looks that in a lot of states. . .it actually grows and isn't trashy crab grass


----------



## AHKustomz (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (HAPPYnotEMO)*

i really need to know who makes the rear bad struts for the mk2


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

dom


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

Ill pics man came out so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

i like that wagen looks good man


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHKustomz* »_i really need to know who makes the rear bad struts for the mk2 


almost every manufacturer that has posts on the main page. bagyard, mason tech....


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

new toys thanks to a good friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh noes she has a phototag now.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_










Looking good Mikhail...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_
Looking good Mikhail...

Thanks Craige! trip to florida was really nice.


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_










Such a sick shot! Well done


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

_Modified by mmm222 at 7:52 AM 3-29-2010_


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (michaelmark5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_oh noes she has a phototag now. 

Oh hi friend. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Where have you been huh?

_Quote, originally posted by *michaelmark5* »_
Such a sick shot! Well done









Thanks Mike, best xmas gift from the b/f ever. 40D is a pleasure compared to my old XT. 
Practice makes perfect! Ordered a wireless remote and he's looking into lights.. Could get scary!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Susannah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susannah* »_









wow susannah!!! that is incredible!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Thank you Tekkers.







So when are you coming here to play again?


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Susannah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susannah* »_Thank you Tekkers.







So when are you coming here to play again?









im trying for august silly, you know that


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susannah* »_
Oh hi friend. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Where have you been huh?


I bought this big rock to hide under.


----------



## Recm (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Susannah)*

is this the same low life society as in low life society videos?
My brothers in No Regrets mini truckin club n some guys from there record for lowlife. 
Just wondering if its the same


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Recm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Recm* »_is this the same low life society as in low life society videos?
My brothers in No Regrets mini truckin club n some guys from there record for lowlife. 
Just wondering if its the same

You are thinking of Low Life Video. This is more of an informal group of bagged Vehicles I believe. I'm a minitrucker, so I'm not sure exactly how the "Low Life Society" classifies its members.
No affiliation with Low Life Video though.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Jeff what did you end up buying? 

05 B6S4. Looked stock when i bought it a year ago. There have been some changes since. Man Shawn, I love this crusier









Still needs a few adjustments, but what a car







Seriously, we are thinking of picking up a S4 Avant to go with it... Because we have a puppy now that will need more room


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I bought this big rock to hide under.










Stop hiding and head back to MN for work


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

Jeff go to sowo with olsen


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

woah! progress!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Kris... That is looking $$$$$$$


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Jeff go to sowo with olsen









Soho huh








The S seriously is the best car I have ever bought. Talk about along haul cruiser.. Just needs somemore low..Static baby!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*











_Modified by moacur at 1:20 AM 4-3-2010_


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
Soho huh








The S seriously is the best car I have ever bought. Talk about along haul cruiser.. Just needs somemore low..Static baby!

surprised you would say that after coming from an R. damn


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Jeff give me your interior


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swbd4L* »_
surprised you would say that after coming from an R. damn

The S puts the .:R to shame.. Stock for stock there is no comparison. At least in my eyes


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_
The S puts the .:R to shame.. Stock for stock there is no comparison. At least in my eyes










Yeah but you had a turbo R. I drove my roomies S5 around yesterday and that thing felt like a turd. It is a nicer car for sure though.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes SOHO. ... haul the fam son


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i finally can play...


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_







































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

PAtrcik the car is clean, but from the side the lack of side skirts w/ fornt and rear lip's on the bumper's kill it.. so does the side exhaust.. unless that's still to change.. 
besides that fender work and shaved sides look good. stance should be lower too though!







should tuck rim on mk4 w/ 19s!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_PAtrcik the car is clean, but from the side the lack of side skirts w/ fornt and rear lip's on the bumper's kill it.. so does the side exhaust.. unless that's still to change.. 
besides that fender work and shaved sides look good. stance should be lower too though!







should tuck rim on mk4 w/ 19s! 


thank you sir, yeah im running R skirts and doing a turn down under the car, plus i still need troy to notch my frame so that would help out as well, and hopefully someone buys these wheels so i can get my new ones in and i will be running 18s too


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoaststeeze* »_

thank you sir, yeah im running R skirts and doing a turn down under the car, plus i still need troy to notch my frame so that would help out as well, and hopefully someone buys these wheels so i can get my new ones in and i will be running 18s too

alright cool, well keep up the good work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
alright cool, well keep up the good work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

trying my best haha thank you though


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (eastcoaststeeze)*

can i play???


----------



## BklynMKV (Mar 24, 2008)

wow!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (BklynMKV)*









Spring time gtg.


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: (shagnwagn118)*


----------



## weakstyles. (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (albfelix)*

its been awhile 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ryanmeloydotcom


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well hello there Meloy


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (moacur)*

moacur, your old .:R looked really clean at show and go


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*

yeah jeff, you won a couple trophies


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (shagnwagn118)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_moacur, your old .:R looked really clean at show and go 

x2. i actually went back a few times cause i kept on missing deet's. amazing work. Kudos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

finally got my hands on a d.tek photo







good times at show and go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

Ok Joe you have convinced me to come out tonight


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_finally got my hands on a d.tek photo







good times at show and go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Favorite Current mk4 now. WOW.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_finally got my hands on a d.tek photo







good times at show and go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









i dont think its possible for that stance to be anymore perfect. . body work looks clean too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

^^^ Nice!


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*








[/QUOTE]
Best this cars ever looked, good **** man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thibz115)*

thanks guys. this is basically how its staying for the year. im finally tired of changing things around and everything looks and fits so well right now i just wanna drive it and show it instead of constanly work on it. there are a few things under the hood i will be messing with this year but thats really all i have planned. finally started working on the 72 chevelle so hopefully that will be posted on here before fall. shaved, bagged, ccw's, custom interior








and my wheel specs are
18x8.5 et16 215/40 falken 512
18x9 et25 225/40 falken 512
sits on the lips front and rear


----------



## kevin20V (Nov 9, 2004)

Finally a recent picture of mine:
















Check out the sticker


----------



## derbasti (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: (kevin20V)*

Here´s mine


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (derbasti)*

Your black fif looks awesome.


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (Wyman)*

















second shot by livinzlyfe


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

done some stuff. still no front struts from bagyard. over 4 months now... got the new trim and bumpers on...


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

wow, looks nice kris. Hope you get the fronts soon man.


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

So that things allset other then the front bags? cant wait to see it done


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (thibz115)*

Looks great Kris. I love that color, is it factory?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yeah, thats the original color. manila green!

_Quote, originally posted by *thibz115* »_So that things allset other then the front bags? cant wait to see it done

I have the lines ran, but none of the valves and stuff are wired yet. I didnt get enough line in the kit to get the gauges set up, so andrew is sending me some more. 
the wiring is all laid out. I havent put in the new fusebox yet... I need to put the fuel pump and FPR in. theres still a lot to do. but the biggest part is getting it on the ground so I can figure some stuff out.


_Modified by Digital K. at 6:09 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I want to paint a benz that color


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

do eeeet.
ya know, I could just get another set of ultra lows

















_Modified by Digital K. at 7:14 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that thing needs to be finished.. 
Santi to Andrew: Get the man some struts we wanna see the car on the road! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_










thanks for the car pr0n http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm spent


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

ugh kris i can't wait to see that carrrr!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (d.tek)*

only 4 months kris? haha wow


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Kris.. Didn't they tell you 1 to 1.5 months? What is the hold up at this point? Your isht getting put aside for others or what? Something doesn't seem right


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

It isn't a myth...
Manolo got coils and bags are coming as soon as I get a day off to pick them up..


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

can i have a sticker


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

stickers are a myth..... and I haven't made anymore.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mmm222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_can i have a sticker










*sigh*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that thing needs to be finished.. 
Santi to Andrew: Get the man some struts we wanna see the car on the road! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Andrew to Santi & everyone else that decides they want to hate on the wait time. Bilstein has stopped making Mk1 Struts and has pulled their entire line of products, even mounting brackets. We've had to fab everything in house. Kris' struts will be here next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

good to hear Andrew.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

anyone need a 5 gallon tank? not going to use it. LMK


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (mmm222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmm222* »_can i have a sticker









ohh oohh!! me too!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

****s too weak son


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Susannah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susannah* »_It isn't a myth...
Manolo got coils and bags are coming as soon as I get a day off to pick them up.. 










uhm.. htfu wit deh updatess.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Went by AAC (thanks Kev!) and grabbed the necessary hardware to bag the Z and Jaimie's mk3 Jetta, pardon me while I borrow one of Crosley's photos from my mom's house...








I believe for the Z we're just waiting on a tank... Hrm... He needs a 3G tho, Z4's have no spare or trunk space. Manolo primed the centers and we found 215-50-17s for the rears for cheapo! Sorry Anthony, I slack on my pimping. Parts are paid for though just waiting on Mr. Brown.


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Susannah)*

<<<


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (derbasti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derbasti* »_Here´s mine




na wen haben wir denn hier? Hi basti #2







schoen, dass du auch hier unterwegs bist.
p.s. awesome smooth looking mk5. love it!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Little off topic, but anyone else here going to Wurthersee in Austria? We still need to book a hotel... :|


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Andrew is but that is all I know of.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Daamn... People are dropping like flies!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Susannah)*









i kan b a low life?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you can stop spamming right now


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_








i kan b a low life?

Both yours? must be nice haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you can stop spamming right now









</3 no french fries for you.
and no the blue 20th is ericjohnston27's


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (d.tek)*

Either way both look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Teebo,yo)*

new color from Audi, new wheels in the evening


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^Hot. Can't wait to see it with the new wheels. Love Sciroccos.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Def-Shooter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Def-Shooter* »_new color from Audi, new wheels in the evening

That color! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif !!!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mikegilbert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikegilbert* »_
That color! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif !!!

teak brown







rool:


----------



## allwheelaudi (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Just finished the build up about a week ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

you guys might wanna check out June PVW


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

fap fap fap


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

wow this thread died.


----------



## nosa_aut (May 15, 2010)

Pic´s from Woerthersee... ;-)

It´s my MKIV


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*i never posted in this thread*


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

not the best backdrop...but i love the way the car looks!!!

thanks to jon hammer!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

wow. is there a build thread for that beast??


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)

nothing special, just needed something to subscribe to this sweet thread lol


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Mi Tejas cucaracha


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

fouckhest said:


> not the best backdrop...but i love the way the car looks!!!
> 
> thanks to jon hammer!


Dude..that is intensely awesome! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

got_vdub said:


> wow. is there a build thread for that beast??


It was in the last issue of Eurotuner before he installed air, correct?


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

nice fit dude but im not feelin it.. what did u drive b4 that? since u r on this forum?


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Skin88 said:


> nice fit dude but im not feelin it.. what did u drive b4 that? since u r on this forum?


 
i am always into VW..but thought the price to mod is too expensive compare to JDM cars...that's why i never got into it...


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

felixy69 said:


> i am always into VW..but thought the price to mod is too expensive compare to JDM cars...that's why i never got into it...


ic well any plans on some new wheels?


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

still need a notch, andd to do my rears haha


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Susannah said:


> Little off topic, but anyone else here going to Wurthersee in Austria? We still need to book a hotel... :|


didn't even see this!

sorry sus! if you need help next year let me know! :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> not the best backdrop...but i love the way the car looks!!!
> 
> thanks to jon hammer!


SKEEEEEEEEEEEEET!


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^^^sh*t was in e/t doppppppe


----------



## static.20v (Jan 4, 2010)

i can has?  static stance, btw


----------



## shawnthemonster (Mar 30, 2005)

just painted and getting buffed.


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

shawnthemonster said:


> just painted and getting buffed.


More pics! We used to have a Previa way back in the day...wouldn't mind seeing one fixed up.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

isn't that previa in Washington state?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

well, here's all she wrote for bagyards. I really wish it would have gone lower.... I suppose its possible its binding up on something, but if it is, I dont see it and cant find it anywhere?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

looks mint!!
But jes jes, would enjoy seeing it lower.


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Very Classy :beer::thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

car looks great Kris. Sorry it doesnt go as low as you wanted to still looks amazing nonetheless.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

^agreeed lov it


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

its bagged finally....damn **** is hard to get low...damn bmw, but anyways i dont care, i can still whip it thru turns


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

I wanna play!










Can I have a STICKAARR


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Shawn W. said:


> isn't that previa in Washington state?


Sure is...  



RobbDizzle said:


> More pics! We used to have a Previa way back in the day...wouldn't mind seeing one fixed up.


Shooting it tomorrow! :beer: :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

retro mk2 jetta said:


>



is that all the way down?


----------



## lewisknight (Sep 12, 2008)

Chris's 2k caddy, worked by G-werks.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

^^ So hot!!! 


A little teaser...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Lookin' sharp Mike. David is a great dude :thumbup:


----------



## pineman (Aug 5, 2008)

Little something my fingers put together last week. Needs some adjustment but it's a start.


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

I wanna play


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

oh me me me ! ?!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Haha, too awesome. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

mikegilbert said:


>


wow awesome,whose is it?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

vwgliin05 said:


> I wanna play


 jeremy man, i tried sending you a message,but your box is full. clean it up man.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> wow awesome,whose is it?


It belongs to Shawn here on the Vortex http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?200983-shawnthemonster

:thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rat4Life said:


> jeremy man, i tried sending you a message,but your box is full. clean it up man.


still getting use to this new ****, its good to go man hit me up:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

*cell pics*

phone pics.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

i thought you had to be IN low.life to post on this thing?


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

guesswho said:


> i thought you had to be IN low.life to post on this thing?


i think it turned into a "those who have bagged rides think they are allowed to share images and bs with the people they want to be cool with" type thread


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

> i think it turned into a "those who have bagged rides think they are allowed to share images and bs with the people they want to be cool with" type thread


lame :thumbdown:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

sorry, my bad


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

unitzero said:


> sorry, my bad


dont apologize dude. i really dont care. not my thread and not my crew. if they dont care then i actually really dont either...


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I think we stopped caring 3 years ago


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

see u all this weekend


----------



## mrrebo057 (Dec 7, 2005)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 
 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Oh hai.

Glad to see this thread is still kickin'.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Hai Darrick! Youre still alive!

Heres my contribution, nevermind my ugly ass in the pic.


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

^^^ what offset are you running? And bagyards im assuming?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

C'mon dude. Im parked *under* an Airlift flag


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> C'mon dude. Im parked *under* an Airlift flag


lmfaoo! right


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

eurotrsh said:


> C'mon dude. Im parked *under* an Airlift flag


wow dude- you know sometimes asking still is my way. how the hell was I to know that, from that angle, was for YOUR car and not the other bagged car you were next to. I swear there was a time when even simple overlooked errors were just let loose on vortex and not given a rag doll's $hit rag treatment. :thumbdown: Also for negating my question regarding your stance with the wheels.

However, excuse me for the question, I had been in a meeting all afternoon/evening with 3 chapel hill lawyers and a U.S. Attorney, so not to apologize, but excuse me rather if I dont mind asking a question regardless of a flag- my mind is fried from discussing my future. thanks very little...

Edit: maybe you should upgrade from the audi to a bmw and join e46fanatics, as your remarks are right there with that group of people


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

I have Airlifts. Is that better?


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

eurotrsh said:


> I have Airlifts. Is that better?


I think you could have said that the first time.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

MK4Jetta said:


> wow dude- you know sometimes asking still is my way. how the hell was I to know that, from that angle, was for YOUR car and not the other bagged car you were next to. I swear there was a time when even simple overlooked errors were just let loose on vortex and not given a rag doll's $hit rag treatment. :thumbdown: Also for negating my question regarding your stance with the wheels.
> 
> However, excuse me for the question, I had been in a meeting all afternoon/evening with 3 chapel hill lawyers and a U.S. Attorney, so not to apologize, but excuse me rather if I dont mind asking a question regardless of a flag- my mind is fried from discussing my future. thanks very little...
> 
> Edit: maybe you should upgrade from the audi to a bmw and join e46fanatics, as your remarks are right there with that group of people


damn umad? and dont be angry ppl dont want to share thier offsets and such with you

they spent the effort on it so you should to


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

ForVWLife said:


> they spent the effort on it so you should to


:laugh:

::crackswhip::


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> :laugh:
> 
> ::crackswhip::


i see what you did there :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Why do people insist on asking about offsets when they don't mean a thing without the widths associated with said offsets? Offset is a measurement of where the mounting pad is relative to the centerline of the wheel which is half of the total width including beads. Christ.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

MK4Jetta said:


> However, excuse me for the question, I had been in a meeting all afternoon/evening with 3 chapel hill lawyers and a U.S. Attorney, so not to apologize, but excuse me rather if I dont mind asking a question regardless of a flag- my mind is fried from discussing my future. thanks very little...


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

what a ****in weenie... nice audi dude.. what kind of wheels you runnin?


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

good to see this just ramble on and on... I asked about offset only because I will be running bagyards and with all the different widths members run, it would help to know what offset is best suited to either tuck or sit on wheel/tire. I really didnt think this low.life.society. crew would be so hostile and absurd... and thanks for the cookie, I appreciate the acknowledgment of my pursuit to a higher position in the work force once I graduate. :crackwhip's who gives a fcuk pal:


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

MK4Jetta said:


> good to see this just ramble on and on... I asked about offset only because I will be running bagyards and with all the different widths members run, it would help to know what offset is best suited to either tuck or sit on wheel/tire.


Holy isht, you need to learn how offsets are calculated. You cannot calculate offsets without the widths so asking what "offset" means absolutely NOTHING without the associated widths. :banghead:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

tmvw said:


> Holy isht, you need to learn how offsets are calculated.


i think that is why he was meeting with 3 chapel hill lawyers and a u.s. attorney!! :laugh:


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

fouckhest said:


> i think that is why he was meeting with 3 chapel hill lawyers and a u.s. attorney!! :laugh:


His meeting was about his future... I don't think he has much of a future when he fails at simple reading comprehension.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

tmvw said:


> His meeting was about his future... .


i know..it was my attempt at humor:what:

maybe this will help


----------



## Craig98 (May 24, 2010)

been flippin through here a little any mk3's i havent seen any


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Craig98 said:


> been flippin through here a little any mk3's i havent seen any


Here's a shot of Jar's mk3, quite clean


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

tmvw said:


> His meeting was about his future... I don't think he has much of a future when he fails at simple reading comprehension.


 I've taken my LSAT, and I'm a senior at a university...yet here you are stating I fail at reading comprehension? :screwy:Your comments are crude and really uncalled for. Im a proud member on here, have been for many years and it's sad to see such scrutiny over errors in posting a question. Again, Im not going to apologize for asking just as MANY people on here ask the same question outside this thread, however, I get the brunt end of everyones $hit on this?!? I will ask questions, if you don't feel it's worthwhile- then please don't reply with slanderous, uncalled for comments. It really is that simple if you are an adult and may understand that concept.
Be helpful, not bashing, thrashing, slanderous member(s) who feels my meetings with lawyers may be used to say $hit about me! I simply cannot believe the thought of someone using that in a malicious way in lieu to advance my education. I had a terribly long day, and when I made my OP- clearly I had omitted some points I should have taken into consideration before hand, however I did not and that is all. How about moving forward and past my error(s) which I had followed up clarifying my mistakes. No one should have to justify their position or reasons like I have done, seriously this is at a high school level of maturity- pushing it because the absurdity of this $hit talk is being done behind a computer screen. And about my education...:what::screwy: We all have bad days, but holy hell- leave it off the forum when people, myself included, make errors that at times are just not well thought of beforehand.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

no offense but I now feel more stoopiter for read the last few posts. 

Shut the **** up you *******s. 


innnernet is sirus bidnez


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

MK4Jetta said:


> I've taken my LSAT, and I'm a senior at a university...yet here you are stating I fail at reading comprehension? :screwy:Your comments are crude and really uncalled for. Im a proud member on here, have been for many years and it's sad to see such scrutiny over errors in posting a question. Again, Im not going to apologize for asking just as MANY people on here ask the same question outside this thread, however, I get the brunt end of everyones $hit on this?!? I will ask questions, if you don't feel it's worthwhile- then please don't reply with slanderous, uncalled for comments. It really is that simple if you are an adult and may understand that concept.
> Be helpful, not bashing, thrashing, slanderous member(s) who feels my meetings with lawyers may be used to say $hit about me! I simply cannot believe the thought of someone using that in a malicious way in lieu to advance my education. I had a terribly long day, and when I made my OP- clearly I had omitted some points I should have taken into consideration before hand, however I did not and that is all. How about moving forward and past my error(s) which I had followed up clarifying my mistakes. No one should have to justify their position or reasons like I have done, seriously this is at a high school level of maturity- pushing it because the absurdity of this $hit talk is being done behind a computer screen. And about my education...:what::screwy: We all have bad days, but holy hell- leave it off the forum when people, myself included, make errors that at times are just not well thought of beforehand.


You sound like a person who would list mods in their sig. :thumbup:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Shawn W. said:


> I think we stopped caring 3 years ago


Speaking of 3 years ago.












Less talk, more pics.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

over it....more low cahz....so ill whore:thumbup:


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

Shawn W. said:


> no offense but I now feel more stoopiter for read the last few posts.
> 
> Shut the **** up you *******s.
> 
> ...



fa real do


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

VRtotheSix said:


> what a ****in weenie... nice audi dude.. what kind of wheels you runnin?


Thank you. Theyre SSR Vienna 18x9 & 10


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Quickie from h20.:beer:


----------



## plexuzz (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

yeah I can't believe its been so long since I had the wagon. . .


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

lls the new vortex?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

DUBco the old vortex?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

we keep it OG son!


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Late to the party.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

oH Hi


----------



## Audi S-Line (Oct 20, 2008)

hello guys once there was a thread with a black mk 4. How to build an airride and tug the front. Where to saw at the right places


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

ah sht i got one of them too


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)




----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

Shawn W. said:


>


 didn't you have one with the wheels on?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Shiiiiit, if we're gonna take it back to the old school, I've got a gif too. 










Miss that car (but don't at the same time). /


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Shiiiiit, if we're gonna take it back to the old school, I've got a gif too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This has always been the greatest air ride GIF. I love how the frame shakes when the car hits the ground... so sick.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

il play....when i first got mine


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

HAPPYnotEMO said:


> didn't you have one with the wheels on?


 I actually don't think so ....


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

you guys know they make "video cameras" right?


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

Digital K. said:


> you guys know they make "video cameras" right?


 whats the fun in that.. 

since we are on a trip down memory lane.. who remembers Jons oold jetta?


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

hey guyz. can i play?


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahah, didn't expect to start a gif-fest  



SKIDMRK said:


> hey guyz. can i play?


 It's BREATHING  :thumbup:


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

that looks funny. Its alive. Nice ride.


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

Capt. Obvious said:


> Shiiiiit, if we're gonna take it back to the old school, I've got a gif too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the fact that this one shakes when she lays out is awesome


----------



## hMd (Jun 8, 2009)

not exactly the same but...


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ these are all so fuuny :laugh:


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

lol (click link)


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

does anyone know who owns this wagon? i have a question or two for them.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

Funny.. We never made LLS stickers that big, nor is that car very low :laugh: :screwy: :laugh:


Since there have been alot of throwback latley


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

and apparently I can't spell or figure out where the edit feature is on the new Vortex :laugh:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

shagnwagn118 said:


> does anyone know who owns this wagon? i have a question or two for them.


do work tommy


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

moacur said:


> Funny.. We never made LLS stickers that big, nor is that car very low :laugh: :screwy: :laugh:
> 
> Since there have been alot of throwback latley


perfect low!  leader of the pack and still by far one of the best built on here! :thumbup:  :thumbup: :longlosthearticon: 



arethirdytwo said:


> Late to the party.


...and more more more of this one!! Or at least a high resi of that shot ^ pleeez
so clean, so tasteful, different wheels (not at all a horrible choice, just personal opinion) and I'd be head over heals! 

TIA
:biggrinsanta::grinsanta::snowcool:


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

moacur said:


>


I LOVE this car, any build threads or more pics?


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Fuuuuuck! Offset perfection. Good job. :beer:


----------



## Du Werke (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you sir :thumbup:


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Fizzo20 said:


> I LOVE this car, any build threads or more pics?


I should really post all the updated photos I have of this. did I ever do that anywhere?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

might as well. . . . hold ya over till the next one is all fancy


----------



## mk?_Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

where do you get those spike center caps, theyre bad ass


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

custom made at the time, however I think they got so trendy somebody is now making them


----------



## mk?_Jason (Apr 2, 2009)

ah cool. that car is banging btw...hoping mine turns out even close to that


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I miss that car too. . . .


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

PS DIGI K is alright


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Shawn W. said:


> PS DIGI K is alright


:wave:


----------



## bora.marti (Dec 23, 2010)

shagnwagn118 said:


> does anyone know who owns this wagon? i have a question or two for them.


Hi this is my  why then? different here from the Czech Republic


----------



## Fankii-T (Aug 4, 2007)

I've got a set of maybach like the mkIV on the picture below, and I'm thinking about buying a mkV Jetta and bags. Anyone got pictures of mkV Jetta or Golf on maybachs?:thumbup:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice Golf... i have see it at the edition38 Forum right?? you are a member there too..


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Good to see this thread back up... 3 yrs ago...


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

Santi said:


> Good to see this thread back up... 3 yrs ago...



Nice car, I love you car Santi


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 8, 2008)

yeah, on ed38. ukmivs and airsociety


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## jayraudi9 (Apr 21, 2008)

^^amazing


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

MK4 on bags looks amazing...right.. nice car you have...


----------



## FennyCx (Aug 5, 2009)

you have more pics of this Golf MK4?
please, send-me a email: [email protected]
thanks!
owner??? :beer:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*










hee hee


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I think those are considered an antique at this point.. Did you just cut that?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

No it one I cut a long time ago that I need to send to a guy. I need to find his address. I can cut more I have more of the red lows all over hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It's been a while since I saw one, are you PNW guys still rocking them?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I don't have a car. I know they are around. Just hard to find now that most of the cars are sold


----------



## d3f (May 31, 2010)

*Hi from southwest lol*


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

i always wanted one but wasn't cool enough :wave:


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

i never wanted one :laugh::wave:


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

Shawn W. said:


> I don't have a car. I know they are around. Just hard to find now that most of the cars are sold


 still rocking mine!:beer:


----------



## 250celowrider (Mar 28, 2010)

kevin, are they 18? or 19's?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

ryanmiller said:


> i always wanted one but wasn't cool enough :wave:





CAPiTA said:


> i never wanted one :laugh::wave:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

this one will stay on the car forever,i covered it with many coats of beige paint,but it is still there. 
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...m/4016/4406603999_08e4ccf5da_z.jpg?zz=1[/img] Mikhail's Mk4 Golf 24v - 5188 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> this one will stay on the car forever,i covered it with many coats of beige paint,but it is still there.
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/s...m/4016/4406603999_08e4ccf5da_z.jpg?zz=1[/img] Mikhail's Mk4 Golf 24v - 5188 by SDOBBINS Photography, on Flickr[/URL]


 you should peal it off  

let me know if you need one


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyway I can get down with one of these?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

FennyCx said:


> So clean


----------



## nosa_aut (May 15, 2010)

Fankii-T said:


> I've got a set of maybach like the mkIV on the picture below, and I'm thinking about buying a mkV Jetta and bags. Anyone got pictures of mkV Jetta or Golf on maybachs?:thumbup:


 This is my ex-car :thumbup:


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## joeybags (Sep 9, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

wow totally forgot about this thread, and those stickers which i tried to get for like a year but was never cool enough haha


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

Bump for Jan. 2008 when this thread was started 

Who's still around? Don't recongnize too many names around these neck of the woods anymore :sly:

Just dropping in to say hi eace:


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey brotha! How is the baby? Still here playing. Getting married next year.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

moacur said:


> Bump for Jan. 2008 when this thread was started
> 
> Who's still around? Don't recongnize too many names around these neck of the woods anymore :sly:
> 
> Just dropping in to say hi eace:


hey,i'm still around.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

I'm still here also! Nothing new with my car though.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

dashrendar said:


> I'm still here also! Nothing new with my car though.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

ericjohnston27 said:


>


what's that for?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

dashrendar said:


> what's that for?


Haven't seen you post in ages


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Haven't seen you post in ages


yeah, I have become quite the lurker. I don't spend as much time on the vortex as I used to either. except for the video games forum. I'll still check out the air ride forum, but it has changed so much from the first days of this small group that used to dominate that forum. 

What is your current ride? its an A4 isnt it?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yessir. A4 indeed


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Eric did you get that sticker? It isn't on my desk anymore and I can't remember if it got mailed now


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

PS Hi Jeff  New plotter arrives tomorrow!!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

can you still make center cap decals?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can if you send me the caps


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

ill send you a pm once i get the caps, need to think up some ideas on what they should say


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I think we need a coilover club, since thats the rare **** these days


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Digital K. said:


> I think we need a coilover club, since thats the rare **** these days


not so much in those old rusty cars you love


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Shawn W. said:


> not so much in those old rusty cars you love


no rust on my rides....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Digital K. said:


> no rust on my rides....


My reference was to all MKI


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Shawn W. said:


> Eric did you get that sticker? It isn't on my desk anymore and I can't remember if it got mailed now


Nope, no sticker.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

WTF I hate my self and this sticker.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Shawn W. said:


> WTF I hate my self and this sticker.


Haha, it's ok. I still love you. If it ever gets here, it will be like a surprise gift


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Shawn W. said:


> My reference was to all MKI


I dont get it.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Nothing to get Kris.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

damnn look at you guys back in here :wave:

i remember back went i started before i was even on air i went through every page of this, by far my favorite still


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

I owned some air ride parts around the time this thread was started... kinda want a sticker.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice to see some old timers still around here. Lets see some pics


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

See above... and **** you buddy, nice 911! Who has two thumbs and is jealous... this guy.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

never got a sticker when this first started...but I've been around for a while...


IMG_1840 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

h2o deck by jayar132, on Flickr


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

moacur said:


> Nice to see some old timers still around here. Lets see some pics


after selling mk4 picked up this.
my current vehicle,on coils.
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6159/6187232383_c4cc7fc867_b.jpg[/img] 321241_10150330466698607_617443606_7964886_941802696_n by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6028/6197240858_97b4977472_b.jpg[/img] 005 by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/r...kr.com/6164/6187747770_43086c9bf2_b.jpg[/img] 302990_10150330467228607_617443606_7964896_695546662_n by misha/rat4life, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Great running into you at Brokedown dude!! :wave:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

My current ride I never touched. Next ride/rides I am working on air for them. 

PS new plotter is here and operational. I will be sending Eric a few


----------



## yolo_- (Oct 18, 2006)

Shawn W. said:


> My current ride I never touched. Next ride/rides I am working on air for them.
> 
> PS new plotter is here and operational. I will be sending Eric a few


can i haz


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Shawn W. said:


> My current ride I never touched. Next ride/rides I am working on air for them.
> 
> PS new plotter is here and operational. I will be sending Eric a few


:heart:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Shawn W. said:


> Great running into you at Brokedown dude!! :wave:


Same here Shawn,btw i saw you snapping few pics on the highway,anyway i could see them.
thanks :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Shawn W. said:


> My current ride I never touched. Next ride/rides I am working on air for them.
> 
> PS new plotter is here and operational. I will be sending Eric a few


what gives? am i chop liver haha, i thought out nice heart to heart meant something to you over at brokedown :laugh:


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

I stop in here every once in a while. . .though its all a little too cool for me 
I may or may not go air again.. . . its TBD. Losing the MK4 sucked and just haven't had good luck building a car since :facepalm:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> what gives? am i chop liver haha, i thought out nice heart to heart meant something to you over at brokedown :laugh:


we talked :beer:




Rat4Life said:


> Same here Shawn,btw i saw you snapping few pics on the highway,anyway i could see them.
> thanks :thumbup:


I should be looking at those tonight  I hope they turned out.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

VJaYarW said:


> can i haz


I do not control who gets them. Eric... He gets them


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

Its alive!

[email protected]om


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why are you posting your Email Steve?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Shawn W. said:


> Why are you posting your Email Steve?


hes looking for cheap hookers


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Shawn W. said:


> PS new plotter is here and operational. I will be sending Eric a few


Ahemmmmmmm


----------



## firestartergli (Feb 14, 2004)

Static Dropped, No air.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

firestartergli said:


> Static Dropped, No air.


:heart:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I thought this was for Volkswagens, not Broken Motor Works.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)




----------



## mk2bmxlover (Feb 15, 2008)

amazing thread opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

mercwheels2 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr

just need to stop being lazy and get my centercaps to shawn


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> mercwheels2 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr
> 
> just need to stop being lazy and get my centercaps to shawn


Well did you send them?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

trying to find a cap thats actually flat, looking on ebay now and ill just have them sent right to you this time around

edit: ordered a set, shipping to you


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll admit, I kinda miss it. but now how it drove...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> trying to find a cap thats actually flat, looking on ebay now and ill just have them sent right to you this time around
> 
> edit: ordered a set, shipping to you


Saaaweeeet!!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Digital K. said:


> I'll admit, I kinda miss it. but now how it drove...


I miss it as well. The car looks great now as well! I am not sure how it drove as I hate riding in those cars so I try not to as often as possible


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Shawn W. said:


> I miss it as well. The car looks great now as well! I am not sure how it drove as I hate riding in those cars so I try not to as often as possible


Imagine a brick being pulled down a 500 year old gravel road by a string behind a donkey.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That was very descriptive.

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Digital K. said:


> Imagine a brick being pulled down a 500 year old gravel road by a string behind a donkey.


I've gotta admit, that cracked me up


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Digital K. said:


> Imagine a brick being pulled down a 500 year old gravel road by a string behind a donkey.


lol so true.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> mercwheels2 by .:hinrichs:., on Flickr
> 
> just need to stop being lazy and get my centercaps to shawn


I got them should be working on them this week. Although I do like the design on them hahaha


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Misha aka Rat4Life getting some well deserved coverage 

http://www.drivenmotive.com/the-american-dream


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

Shawn W. said:


> Misha aka Rat4Life getting some well deserved coverage
> 
> http://www.drivenmotive.com/the-american-dream


 black car in the snow. tough gig!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Shawn W. said:


> Misha aka Rat4Life getting some well deserved coverage
> 
> http://www.drivenmotive.com/the-american-dream


 Hey Shawn ,thanks man!
i gotta get this thing on bags sometime.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm always terrified to see blog links these days. never know what kind of bull**** you'll find when you click them. 

pleasantly surprised. looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Digital K. said:


> I'm always terrified to see blog links these days. never know what kind of bull**** you'll find when you click them.
> 
> pleasantly surprised. looks good. :thumbup:


  thanks.
mike barry did a great write up.


----------



## uNLeaSHeD. (Aug 28, 2010)

Can I be one of the chosen one  All I'm looking for is some low.life.society stickers


----------



## Werner D. (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## akajeremy (Oct 12, 2011)

Shawn W. said:


> Misha aka Rat4Life getting some well deserved coverage
> 
> http://www.drivenmotive.com/the-american-dream


Great write up!

I'm pumped to have finally met you in person the other night. Excited to see the outcome of your work.


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)




----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread needs a resuscitation!


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Sheeeeeeeeesh. I'll play along.


----------



## BHairVW (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in :wave:


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

ohh im in  new wheels on their way


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

What up low lifers! Haha I'm back from the dead!


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

ahhh i remember always lurking in this thread in 08-09 when i first got my car, so much inspiration in here to this day :heart:


----------

